#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-02
<hoekje> goede nacht
<the^user> die vent met het hoofddoekje is dood.
<the^user> maar ik heb een goed onderwerp
<the^user> mijn ubuntu loopt telkens vast as ik vlc player opent of transmission, hebben meer mensen hier last van /
<Jeroen1104> goedemorgen nog
<the^user> HELP1111111111111111111111
<the^user> HELP1111111111111111111111
<CasW> Wat is je probleem?
<the^user> mijn ubuntu start niet meer op hij is zijn .tmp
<the^user> kwijt
<CasW> Pak een livecd en maak hem weer aan
<the^user> huh?
<the^user> wablief
<the^user> hoe kan ik zo iets aan maken
<CasW> Pak een livecd, de installatiecd / dvd / usb, 'probeer' ubuntu, ga in Nautilus naar de al geïnstalleerde Ubuntu en maak daar die .tmp weer aan
<the^user> staat at beschreven op de livecd
<CasW> Gewoon een map, toch?
<the^user> CasW,  sjenezepa
<CasW> Neem maar aan van wel
<Jeroen1104> ik ben bezig om mijn muziek te importeren maar banshee is wat willekeurig met de cd info
<Jeroen1104> moet ik nog een extra plugin toevoegen???
<the^user> ja Jeroen
 * the^user geeft hem zijn nieuwe buttplug
<jan_> nadat ik in phpmyadmin een user heb bijgemaakt kan ik in phpmyadmin niet meer inloggen
<jan_> ik krijg deze fout : De sessie kan niet foutloos worden gestart. Controleer op foutmeldingen in de PHP- en webserver-log, en herstel deze.
<jan_> hoe kan ik dit oplossen ?
<Jeroen1104> sorry ik heb geen idee ben niet thuis in php
<jan_> jammer
<the^user> mom ff foon
<CasW> Probeer het eens in #phpmyadmin
<jan_> hoe bedoel je ?
<Jeroen1104> @jan das het kanaal
<Jeroen1104> chat kanaal
<jan_> a ok
<jan_> dank
<Jeroen1104> toch??
<Jeroen1104> :D
<CasW> Ja
<Jeroen1104> @cas weet u wellicht of ik nog een metadata plugin mis in Banshee?
<CasW> Nee, sorry
<Jeroen1104> ok
<Jeroen1104> heb het vooral met bijzondere muziek.....
<Jeroen1104> Simeon ten holt enz
<CasW> Ik denk dan dat je juist een (die de gegevens ophaalt van het internet) moet uitschakelen
<Jeroen1104> hmmm
<Jeroen1104> er zit toch metadata op een cd?
<CasW> Als het goed is wel, ja
<Jeroen1104> in bijvoorbeeld los de cd extractor
<Jeroen1104> los in de software lib leest deze het wel
<Jeroen1104> arvo part en philip glass gaan wel goed
<Jeroen1104> wow een ssd met buntu
<Jeroen1104> dat zal wel vliegen denk ik
<CasW> Jaja :D
<CasW> (En ook niet de minste SSD; vertex 2)
<Jeroen1104> ik heb nu een laptop
<Jeroen1104> wellicht volgend jaar weer een vaste bak
<Jeroen1104> en een netbook erbij tzt
<Jeroen1104> ik heb echt nul verstand meer van de PC hardware
<Jeroen1104> i3 i5 i7 het zal allemaal wel
<CasW> Och, zo moeilijk is het niet
<Jeroen1104> nou het duizelt me in iedergeval
<CasW> Nee, ik lees altijd het 'nieuws' op nl.hardware.info
<CasW> Daardoor blijf ik wel bij zo
<Jeroen1104> nou ik zou echt lang moeten kijken voor een nieuwe pc
<CasW> Ik help je wel :p
<Jeroen1104> voor wat internetten youtube mail office en foto's
<Jeroen1104> heb nu een C2D T7250 2ghz hp
<Jeroen1104> hp 6820s
<CasW> Da's best aardig
<Jeroen1104> ja
<Jeroen1104> nu met 11.04 erop doet ie het weer superduper
<Jeroen1104> van 9.10 zo whammes naar 11.04
<jover> Beginner, waarom werkt  cd /etc wel en krijg ik op cd /rc2.d een foutmelding "no such directory", terwijl ik die wel zie??
<the^user> ik heb al op forums gekekenm of ikgeef geen goede zoek opdracht, of er staat er niets van overin, mijn ubuntu stond vast met het progammatje transmission, ik start de pc opnieuw op, maar hij start niet door omdat hij de .tmp map niet kan vinden, wie o wie kan mij helpen
<the^user> live cd geprobeerrd .map aan maken maar nope
<HeerSMZett> lo ppl
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha HeerSMZett
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij zag ik je gister ook online :)
<HeerSMZett> klopt
<HeerSMZett> ik dacht kom hier eens wat vaker onlline kkan ik andermans dingen mmee lezen en dan oleer ik linux ook meschien een keer :P
<MrChrisDruif> Goed idee +1
<HeerSMZett> zkers
<HeerSMZett> ik begin lol aan ubuntu te krijgen omdat het goed werkt en een leuke nette communitie heeft
<HeerSMZett> ooit wordt ik nog wel eens slim en dan kan ik mensen dingen er over vertellen dat ze er wat aan hebbne
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<HeerSMZett> :P
<HeerSMZett> ik moet wel zeggen dat die nieuwe ubuntu interface echt een rippoff van macos is zech. damn
<HeerSMZett> ik hou wel van een normale desktop
<HeerSMZett> al moet ik zeggen dat voor ouderen het nieuwe wel makelijk is
 * MrChrisDruif heeft het niet zo op Unity
<HeerSMZett> k ben dus niet de enige niet unity fan
<CasW> Ik ben hier net overgestapt van Unity (net 11.04 geïnstalleerd) weer naar Gnome omdat ik geen zin had in Unity (ziet er niet uit op twee grote schermen)
<GJ_> Ik vind Unity geweldig mooi, echt super
<CasW> Op m'n netbook is het ook wel mooi
<GJ_> gebruik het alleen niet omdat ik het niet handig vind
<CasW> Maar hier niet
<GJ_> zit weer op gnome (of classic)
<HeerSMZett> ik heb op mijn netbook ook weer gewoon gnome
<HeerSMZett> ben niet zon aparte desktop liefhebber
<HeerSMZett> gewoon veel menutjes en knopjes. heerlijk. enige wat ik mis is wel die menus onder mijn rechter muisknop. ooit met xfce gehad geweldig handig
<HeerSMZett> ooit ook een progje gezien dan bij rechtermuisknop ontstond er een erg vet menu rond de cursor echt heel stoer transperant en erg er ghandig
<HeerSMZett> toen vergeten te vragen wat het was(erg erg dom)
<HeerSMZett> keer op mijn msx zo iets maken of zo gewoon omdat het kan
<MonkeyDust> ik vind unity ook onhandig
<HeerSMZett> hulde nog meer mensen niet echt macos fan.
<HeerSMZett> :P
<HeerSMZett> hmmm slechte veerbinding?
<CasW> Ik?
<HeerSMZett> jha
<CasW> Nee, ik heb alleen een paar keer opnieuw opgestart, net 11.04 geïnstalleerd en nu bezig met alle rotzooi eromheen
<CasW> Maar goed, nu ga ik
<CasW> Dag mensen
<HeerSMZett> hmm mijn usb poorten reageren na de update niet op mijn memorystick
<HeerSMZett> ha k
<HeerSMZett> menzen laters
<Snijworst> hoi, ik ben Ubuntu 10.4.2LTS aan t installeren, maar welk programma heb ik nodig om mijn wifi drivers voor windows te kunnen gebruiken?
<MrChrisDruif> Snijworst: Wifi drivers voor Windows?
<Snijworst> ik heb drivers voor mn wifi kaart
<Snijworst> die drivers doen t niet zomaqar met ubuntu
<Snijworst> daar heb ik een progje voor noidig is me veteld
<Snijworst> ik moet in ubuntu iets downloaden zodat ik de wifi drivers kan gebruikne
<MrChrisDruif> Snijworst: Heb je dan speciale drivers nodig? Bij Ubuntu werkt een hoop uit de doos
<MrChrisDruif> Nou ja, doos: vanaf het schijfje :P
<Snijworst> ik heb een sweex pci-wifikaart. Die deed het eerser niet. Toen zei iemand dat ik in ubuntu een progje moest installeren. Daarmee kon ik mn windows drivers gebruiken. Toen werkte het wel. Ik ben alleen de naam van t progje kwijt...
<Snijworst> anders probeer ik t eerst zo wel...
<sebastian> hoi
<sebastian> is er uenabd?
<sebastian> iemand
<sebastian> ik moet iets vragen
<MrChrisDruif> Stel je vraag sebastian
<burgerga> ik zie dat snijworst weg is
<burgerga> maar hij wil graag ndiswrapper
<burgerga> als iemand dat wil doorgeven als ie terugkomt ;)
<mandje> nieuwe dell notebook met 1 geheugenreep van 4GB 1333 mhz. zou ik daar in de 2e bank 2GB reep uit de stukke hp notebook van 3 jaar oud kunnen bij kunnen zetten?  weet niet de mhz daarvan maar vast langzamer..
<burgerga> kan wel maar heeft geen zin
<burgerga> waarschijnlijk
<sebastian> ik heb vraag
<sebastian> ik heb ubuntu desktop
<burgerga> als je 32bit hebt kan ie toch maar 3.nogwat geheugen aanspreken
<sebastian> moet ik dan ook nog server downloaden?
<burgerga> dacht ik
<mandje> ja dat is zo maar ik heb 64bits
<sebastian> jongens
<sebastian> ik heb linux desktop
<burgerga> mandje: oke, maar dan nog is het geheugen waarschijnlijk een ander type
<sebastian> moet ik ook nog 1 server downloaden ofzo?
<mandje> fysiek anders?
<burgerga> sebastian: wat wil je er precies mee doen
<burgerga> mandje: ja
<sebastian> prive gebruik
<sebastian> ik weet niet wat 1 server inhoud
<sebastian> uitleg alstublieft?
<burgerga> sebastian: dan kan je bijvoorbeeld een eigen server opzetten die vanaf internet toegankelijk is
<burgerga> mandje: maar dat kan je makkelijk visueel inspecteren
<burgerga> mandje: en anders opzoeken op de site van dell en van hp
<Pimmetje> Ik heb dual screen op mijn HP2740p onder windows geen probleem. Onder Ubuntu 11.04 krijgt ik een scherm de kleuren niet correct. Ik heb via PowerStrip de settings voor windows gekopieërd. Alleen de kleuren blijven incorrect. Iemand een gedachten?
<burgerga> mandje: als dat past zou er geen probleem moeten zijn, maar denk niet dat het in de praktijk veel uitmaakt qua snelheid
<burgerga> mandje: het zou zelfs kunnen zijn dat het langzamer wordt omdat het tweede reepje langzamer is
<burgerga> sebastian: begrijp ik goed dat je gewoon een vervanger voor windows wil
<burgerga> ?
<burgerga> sebastian: dan heb je namelijk ubuntu server niet nodig
<sebastian> ja
<sebastian> sorry
<sebastian> ik was even bezig
<sebastian> :$
<burgerga> :)
<burgerga> kan gebeuren
<sebastian> maar
<mandje> nou beetje ruimte voor virtuele machines is wel lekker. van 4 naar 6 is wel de moeite waard. maar ik zal es kijken naar hoe goedkoop een nieuwe 4GB 1333mhz reep te krijgen is. meteen naar 8 dan maar.
<sebastian> ik heb gister geinstalleerd
<sebastian> maar toen in de setup
<sebastian> stond hoeveel geheugen ik wouw gebruiken
<sebastian> wat houd dat in
<sebastian> ik klikte maar 20 gb in
<sebastian> :$
<burgerga> sebastian: gewoon de setup van de desktop editie?
<sebastian> ja
<sebastian> de windows
<burgerga> mandje: als je windows 7 in een virtuele machine wilt draaien misschien wel handig, maar weet je zeker dat je dan geen dual-boot wilt
<sebastian> ik snap het niet
<sebastian> ?
<sebastian> ik wil gewoon linux
<burgerga> sebastian: haha
<sebastian> geen stomme windows
<burgerga> dat snap ik
<burgerga> ik wil ook geen windows
<sebastian> windows is in 7 dagen al langzaam
<sebastian> :)
<burgerga> :)
<burgerga> sebastian: waar woon je
<sebastian> waarom maakt linux niet computers?
<burgerga> ?
<sebastian> alblasserda,
<burgerga> ai
<sebastian> alblasserdam
<burgerga> 21 mei is er namelijk een releasepartij in bunnik
<sebastian> maar als ze nou pcs maken dan hoef ik nooit meer microsoft geld te geven (6)
<sebastian> waarover?
<burgerga> daar staan allemaal experts die heel graag willen helpen met ubuntu installeren
<burgerga> maar dat is misschien een beetje ver weg
<burgerga> maar Microsoft maakt ook geen computers
<sebastian> nee maar ik bedoel
<burgerga> en officiel kan je het geld van windows terugvragen
<burgerga> :)
<sebastian> echt?
<sebastian> :O
<burgerga> als je hem nog nooit opgestart hebt
<burgerga> dus ja
<burgerga> dat kan al niet meer
<sebastian> hoe kan je dan linux installeren?
<burgerga> maar goed
<burgerga> laten we het daar eens over hebben ja
<sebastian> apple en linux zijn goed
<burgerga> heb je de ubuntu desktop iso op cd gebrand?
<sebastian> maar als ik de specialisaties van linux bekijk
<sebastian> ga ik voor linux
<sebastian> nee
<sebastian> ik deed deze
<sebastian> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<sebastian> die
<sebastian> cd rom driver is kapot op deze namelijk
<burgerga> ah, nooit gebruikt
<sebastian> ok
<burgerga> :(
<sebastian> :)
<sebastian> ja balen is dat
<burgerga> maar ik kijk even voor je
<sebastian> ok
<burgerga> momentje
<burgerga> wil je helemaal van windows af of mag tie er nog op blijven staan?
<JanC> sebastian: je kan de live-cd ook vanaf USB booten altijd (mits je de USB met usb-creator of unetbootin maakt)
<JanC> sebastian: als CD-drive stuk is
<sebastian> hy mag blijven staan
<sebastian> ;)
<sebastian> voor als er een keer wat fout gaat
<sebastian> :_
<burgerga> oke dan is wat je gedaan hebt wel goed
<sebastian> :)
<sebastian> :P
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> hoe doe je nou dat scherm wisselen?
<burgerga> maar doet ubuntu het dan niet als je opnieuw opstart
<sebastian> in 3d
<sebastian> ?
<OerHeks> windows kan niks oplossen, als het fout gaat met linux. ik zou wissen ..
<sebastian> wel
<sebastian> ik bedoel als linux kapot is
<sebastian> start ik windows
<burgerga> ah oke
<sebastian> als ik nu opstart vraagt ie windows of linux
<burgerga> das prima
<burgerga> maar je wilt scherm wisselen in 3d?
<sebastian> ja
<burgerga> hoe oud is je computer?
<sebastian> ehmm
<sebastian> xp
<sebastian> geen idee
<sebastian> hele goede video kaart
<sebastian> dat wel
<sebastian> 32 bit
<sebastian> ik denk 4 jaar
<sebastian> 5
<burgerga> oke
<burgerga> als je control+alt+pijltje naar rechts doet, wat gebeurt er dan
<burgerga> ?
<sebastian> bedankt
<sebastian> dan krijg ik ander scherm
<burgerga> was dat het?
<burgerga> wat je bedoelde?
<sebastian> tezien
<sebastian> ja
<sebastian> maar er is toch ook zoiets
<sebastian> dat je games kan spelen in 24 schermen ofzo?
<mandje> voor 50 euro heb ik 4GB kingston thuis gestuurd met dezelfde specs als wat er al in de dell zit.. dat valt best mee als upgrade.
<sebastian> dat zag ik op www.whylinuxisbetter.net
<burgerga> sebastian: haha, dan moet je compiz installeren
<burgerga> das hele andere koek
<burgerga> je hebt nu 4 schermen, is dat niet genoeg? ;)
<burgerga> mandje: das wel een mooie prijs ja
<sebastian> we;
<sebastian> :P
<sebastian> ik moet even eten
<sebastian> doei
<OerHeks> netjes mandje, ik zag op het forum 4x 1gb ddr2 voor geen gekke prijs
<burgerga> sebastian: wacht even
<sebastian> fijne avond en eetsmakelijk alvast
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> :)
<burgerga> http://i.imgur.com/cbjs0.png
<burgerga> hier heb je misschien wat aan
<burgerga> dat zijn een beetje alle sneltoetsen
<sebastian> :O
<sebastian> bedankt
<burgerga> die kan je in het begin als achtergrond instellen
<burgerga> :)
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> maare fijne avond
<sebastian> en eetsmakelijk
<burgerga> ja hetzelfde
<mandje> burgerga: sneltoetsen voor?
<burgerga> unity
<burgerga> je hebt toch 11.04?
<MonkeyDust> burgerga: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/04/21/the-power-user%E2%80%99s-guide-to-unity/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=the-power-user%25e2%2580%2599s-guide-to-unity
<mandje> oh.. handig.  zeker als achtergrond. ik moet er nog achterkomen wat unity voor verbetering is.  ja 11.04.
<burgerga> MonkeyDust: had hem zelf van omgubuntu, maar bedankt voor de tip!
<Pimmetje> Iemand hier ervaring met dualscreen & displayport?
<glvanrij> hallo all, ik heb ubuntu geupgraded naar 11.04, mijn mail gestart (evolution) en nu ben ik al mijn bewaarde mappen kwijt. Heeft iemand een idee waar die gebleven zijn en hoe ik ze weer terugkrijg ?
<MonkeyDust> glvanrij: heb je eerst een backup gemaakt?
<glvanrij> nou, nee
<MonkeyDust> ah
<glvanrij> ik had het idee dat een upgrade bestaande structuren in stand zou houden
<MonkeyDust> les 1: backup! backup! backup!
<OerHeks> zijn de mappen werkenlijk verdwenen, check dit met nautilus ?
<glvanrij> waar hangen die mappen uit ?
<glvanrij> ls -al
<glvanrij> oeps, verkeerde venster
<OerHeks> ik vermoed in ~/.evolution
<OerHeks> die . maakt de map onzichtbaar, ctrl + H om zichtbaar te maken
<MonkeyDust> glvanrij: te onthouden voor in de toekomst: je settings van evolution backupen => File, Backup
<Pimmetje> Iemand hier ervaring met kleur problemen op een niet goed gedetecteerde monitor onder windows doet hij het goed.
<glvanrij_> daar ben ik weer, ik begrijp niks van de nieuwe versie van Ubuntu, als ik een venster klein klik verdwijnt het, maar ik kan het nergens vinden om het
<glvanrij_> weer te vergroten, de 'taakbalk' onderin het scherm blijft leeg
<glvanrij_> heb nu maar even op mijn xp machine ingelogd om in elk geval weer kontakt te krijgen
<glvanrij_> rechts op het scherm staat een leuk balkje van waaruit ik programma's kan starten, maar de in gebruik zijnde programma's staan daar niet bij.
<glvanrij_> zal wel de nieuwe interface zijn maar veel begrijp ik er niet van,iets meer zelfuitleggend ware handig geweest
<Pimmetje> Tja ik heb op een monitor geen goede kleuren :D
<Pimmetje> Zo is het altijd wel wat :D
<Pimmetje> En java sound gaat niet over de audio mixer
<Pimmetje> zowel de sun als de open jre
<Pimmetje> en voor beide dingen heb ik nog een oplossing ;)
<OerHeks> Pimmetje, heb je je monitor al eens gereset ?
<Pimmetje> Wat bedoel je met monitor reset?
<OerHeks> en zijn er hardwarestuurprogrammaś beschikbaar voor je videokaart, misschien dat dit iets oplost.
<OerHeks> in je monitor zelf heb je ook een menu, met die knopjes
<OerHeks> daar zit degauss en reset bij
<Pimmetje> Kan ik wel proberen zo (zit nu op windows) :D
<OerHeks> ow handig.
<Pimmetje> Omchakelen is ~30 seconden :D
<Pimmetje> Alleen ik moet nog ff wat data copieeren :D
<Pimmetje> ETA 3 minuten :D
<glvanrij_> kan iemand mij nog vertellen hoe ik reeds gestarte en verkleinde programma's weer tot leven wek ?
<Pimmetje> zitten die niet links in de balk
<Pimmetje> als je het betreffende icon aanklikt
<glvanrij_> ik heb onderin een geheel grijze balk, zonder iets erop
<Pimmetje> kun je met je muis overheen gaan en de rand slepen
<Pimmetje> of leukt dat niet?
<Pimmetje> LUKT*
<Pimmetje> typs :S
<glvanrij_> valt niks te slepe, kan wel rechts klikken op de balk en kan dan allerlei toevoegen, net als bij de balk rechts op het scherm
<glvanrij_> slepen uiteraard
<Pimmetje> wat is trouwens een goede irc client voor ubuntu?
<Pimmetje> Kan pidgin eigenlijk wel nemen :D
<Pimmetje> Zou dat werken om die hetzelfde profile als onder windows te laten laden?
<Pimmetje> Kan ik eigenlijk wel proberen hehe
<glvanrij_> nou ja, ga ff eten, kom later wel weer terug
<Arphetic> hoe ga ik het makkelijkst terug naar 10.04 of 10.10 zonder documentenverlies
<Arphetic> Natty is voor ubuntu wat vista for windows was
<Arphetic> een down-grade
<Pimmetje> Arphetic: Vista is voor windows niet echt een downgrade alleen niet volwassen en tegelijk een nieuwe UI
<Pimmetje> en dat is het punt waar het bij de gebruiker fout gaat (zegt de eene gebruiker tegen de andere)
<OerHeks> downgraden lijkt me niet mogenlijk ?
<Arphetic> Pimmetje, de gui is niet het probleem
<Arphetic> ubuntu 11 verpest openGL though
 * Pimmetje is live van ubuntu met 1 1/2 scherm :D
<Pimmetje> en pidgin profile van windows geladen D:
<OerHeks> Pimmetje, bedoel je deze bug ? >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747159
<OerHeks> kleuren
<Pimmetje> nee
<Pimmetje> komplete scherm
<Pimmetje> een scherm is goed en het andere is met groen en rood
<Pimmetje> als je de standaard achtergrond hebt is die groen links onder en rood rechtsboven / midden
<OerHeks> hmm dat kan ook frequentieverschil zijn, 59 /60 hrz
<OerHeks> of 60/61
<hansw> zo, theme probleem definitief opgelost
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> alle broken themes verwijderen, nieuwe installeren.
<hansw> klaar is kees
<hansw> ownee, hans
<OerHeks> ah bleven broken themes achter na upgrade ?
<hansw> ja
<Pimmetje> ik heb de settings van windows overgenomen met een of andere tool ben de naam kwijt
<hansw> settings van ms windows?
<Pimmetje> volgens mij heb ik beide getest OerHeks
<OerHeks> settings van windows overnemen klinkt me als een slecht idee.
<hansw> idd
<Pimmetje> In de zin van resolutie en fequestie uiteraard :D
<hansw> ah, ok
<OerHeks> zijn beide monitoren zelfde resolutie ?
<hansw> in ubuntu tweak is je desktop te backuppen, maar weet niet of dat onder unity werkt.
<Pimmetje> nee de een is 1680x1050 en de andere kan full HD
<Pimmetje> al denk ik niet dat het een hardware matige full HD is aangezien 13nog wat herkent wordt
<hansw> ok, als ik nu alleen mijn menukleur nog een beetje helderder krijg dan ben ik blij
<CasW> Ubuntu 11.04 gooit heel Gnome in de war :(
<hansw> dat klopt wel ja, is volgens mij ook een major upgrade :-)
<CasW> M'n titels van bijvoorbeeld Pidgin veranderen niet bij het overgaan van tabbladen (wat het wel deed in 10.10) en zo
<OerHeks> Kubuntu loopt prima.
<hansw> Nu moet ik zeggen dat mijn vrouw er zomaar mee kon werken, ze had cairo dock aan de onderkant en had alleen zoiets van, "heeee, een menu erbij? wat een onzin"
<Pimmetje> bij mij wel
<Pimmetje> je bedoelt de venter titel he?
<hansw> hmm, zoon ook maar eens updaten, zijn webcams doen het niet op 9.xx, hier wel
<OerHeks> mijn printer werkte niet standaard onder 10.10. nu wel.
<OerHeks> samsung ML1665 lazer
<hansw> samsung kan lastig zijn
<OerHeks> ze hebben debjes op hun site, niet meer nodig dus.
<OerHeks> mama heeft ook al 2 jaar een lazerprinter, en de start-toner is nog niet leeg. dat was een goeie uitgave van 75 euro
<hansw> dat is lekker ja
<MonkeyDust> mijn bluetooth dooth het niet meer
<hansw> dat heb ik niet, scheelt dus weer
<OerHeks> BT werkt in Kubuntu perfect.
<OerHeks> welke bt manager gebruik je, monkey ?
<OerHeks> en is dit na upgrade of fresh install ?
<MonkeyDust> blueman
<MonkeyDust> detecteert mijn gsm niet meer
<OerHeks> is er een andere BT manager actief ?
<OerHeks> staat BT in telefoon aan ?
<OerHeks> en zend je uit, hidden kan ook problemen geven
<MonkeyDust> allemaal gecheckt
<OerHeks> misschien je oude connectie in je telefoon wissen, zodat hij opnieuw kan vinden ?
<MonkeyDust> blueman detecteert een bt device met een scabreuze naam :s
<MonkeyDust> ok, gelukt
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> re
<hansw> zo, dag twee met ubuntu: http://hanswolters.wordpress.com/2011/05/02/ubuntu-unity-dag-2/
<Gotiniens> euhm?
<hansw> met unity that is
<Gotiniens> ah
<Gotiniens> ok :)
<hansw> ja, gebruik het idd al wat langer :-)
<rick___> hallo ik wil ubuntu installeren op m'n acer eee pc, hier zit geen cd drive in. hoe kan ik ubuntu nu installeren?
<MrChrisDruif> rick___: Met USB
<OerHeks> zet de iso op een usb stickje
<rick___> en hoe open ik dat bestand dan?
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Je moet niet de ISO alleen op USB zetten
<OerHeks> dat hoeft niet, gebruik zoiets om de iso op usb te zetten > http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<MrChrisDruif> Je moet de ISO met behulp van bijv. unetbootin of die link van jou inderdaad erop zetten :)
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download <= daar staan ook instructies hoe je het op USB moet zetten
<OerHeks> of unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ idd
<OerHeks> je kan ook live draaien op een andere pc, en dan de installer in het menu gebruiken om een usb aan te maken.
<hansw> rick___, bij een eee moet je bij het booten op f2 drukken, je kunt dan in de bios het booten van usb aanzetten maar vergeet niet de eerste drive aan te zetten op usb, anders pakt het alsnog de normale hd
<OerHeks> maar dan moet je eerst een cd branden, milieu-onvriendelijk.
<rick___> wtf dit is echt abracadabra allemaal
<hansw> blijf gewoon op windows :-)
<rick___> ja die is hem geflipt :)
<Gwijde> hansw wat is dat nu voor een idee ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Gwijde: +1
<hansw> dan moet je je even inleven, gewoon even kijken wat een bios is, aanzetten, booten en installeren
<hansw> Gwijde, dat is tactiek, men wil van windows af, als ze iets van de bios snappen dan kan dat ook op een eee
<rick___> oke dus ik heb nu dat iso bestand op een usb stick
<rick___> en nu
<OerHeks> ik hoop niet dat je de iso erheen gecopieerd hebt als een file
<Gwijde> hm rick___ als je echt gewoon een iso gekopieerd hebt zal het niet lukken
<rick___> heb ik wel
<hansw> ok, booten, druk op F2 tijden het booten, zet booten van usb aan, selecteer de usb drive als boot drive
<OerHeks> je zult een tool als unetbootin of usbinstaller moeten gebruiken
<hansw> ah, idd
<hansw> dat is wel handig
<OerHeks> de iso is een 1 op 1 copie, en die moet op een speciale manier op de usb stick gezet worden
<Gwijde> beste rick___ , ga naar http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download en ga naar optie 2
<UndiFineD> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<hansw> vraag me trouwens af, zou een bootable flag via fdisk ook werken?
<Gwijde> da's het makkelijkst volgen mij
<Gwijde> *volgens
<fujisan> Hallo
<OerHeks> bootable flag wel, maar er gebeurt toch meer met usb installer ?
<fujisan> zijn er nog gegadigden ik heb een probleempje met ubuntu
<hansw> zou dat niet iets voor mwanzo zijn? een "hoe ga ik ubuntu installeren vanaf een windows bak"
<hansw> cursus dus
<fujisan> hoi hansw
<hansw> he fujisan :-)
<fujisan> Die Qualitat unseres Lebens ist das Resultat von unserer Gedanken.
<OerHeks> ja, installeren, toetsenbord gebruik ..
<fujisan> ;)
<hansw> fujisan, das ist eine wahrheid wie ein kuh
 * hansw gebruikt lokale spreektaal als schrijftaal
<fujisan> ik ben al geaccepteerd in #ubuntu-de-offtopic en #ubuntu-fr-offtopic goed voor mijn talenknobbels :)
<Gwijde> lol at hansw
<fujisan> be-offtopic bestaat niet meer ;/
<fujisan> geen animo voor denk ik
<hansw> Gwijde, zo spreekt men hier echt, mijn vrouw wilde ooit tape voor een waterpomp, toen hoorden ze dat ze uit deventer komt, "och, preat maer plat"
<fujisan> maar goed ik heb een probleempje met 11.04 als ik 11.04 opstart na de upgrade van 10.10 dan blijft hij hangen bij het inlogscherm :/
<hansw> dat verstaan ze gewoon
<hansw> maar offtopic :-)
<Gwijde> haha ja bij ons in belgie is dat ook zo ;)
<fujisan> handig
<hansw> fujisan, in welk gedeelte blijf het hangen?
<FlipStonE> fujisan: kde?
<fujisan> ik vind 11.04 wel mooi trouwens op de mac ging de upgrade-installatie(tweetalige tautologie) nagenoeg vlekkeloos
<hansw> je kunt niets meer? niets typen?
<OerHeks> heb je al die talen geïnstalleerd ?
<fujisan> juist hansw
<fujisan> hij blijft gewoon hangen
<fujisan> ik krijg wel wat foutmelding tijdens het opstarten te zien
<hansw> fujisan, ik had het vanavond bij het afspelen van een flv in gnome-player, alles hing
<fujisan> het filesysteem van 11.04 bevindt zich namelijk in windows op mijn pc
<FlipStonE> als het kde is, ik heb dat gisteren ook voorgehad op andere pc... ik heb gnome installed, en dan de ~/.kde map hernoemd naar iets anders, afgemeld en terug aangemeld in kde :-)
<fujisan> dus er is geen makkelijke oplossing?
<FlipStonE> dat is makkelijk :-)
<OerHeks> de oplossing ligt in je foutmeldingen
<FlipStonE> maar fujisan: draai je nu kubuntu of ubuntu?
<fujisan> ja het gaat te snel om ze op te schrijven OerHeks
<fujisan> het zijn foutmeldingen tijdens het opstarten
<fujisan> ubuntu FlipStonE
<fujisan> nooit kde
<OerHeks> in /var/log/ ?
<fujisan> zou kunnen
<FlipStonE> ok dan weet ik het niet... ik had het met kde...
<fujisan> OerHeks:
<fujisan> ik heb helaas ook geen digitale camera
<fujisan> anders had ik er wel een foto van kunnen maken
<OerHeks> en als je dan ctrl + alt + f2 drukt als hij 'stilstaat' ??
<fujisan> nog niet geprobeerd maar het heeft er alle schijn van dat key-input ook niet werkt
<fujisan> :-!
<hansw> OerHeks, lijkt sterk op wat ik vanavond had, een volledige freeze
<hansw> alleen unity zaken werken dan nog op de achtergrond, tb enzo vallen helemaal dood
<hansw> je kunt wel na een reboot in /var/log kijken natuurlijk
<hansw> maar ik vermoed dat de freeze zoveel stil legde dat het niet meer te zien is
<OerHeks> ik denk na upgrade geen stuurprogramma
<hansw> zou goed kunnen ja
<OerHeks> dat zal vast wel tussen de meldingen hebben gezeten .. en je moet daarna iets klikken.
<hansw> fujisan, geen telefoon met een camera? :-)
<Pimmetje> Ik heb net mijn displayport op een andere monitor aangesloten
<Pimmetje> maar die heeft hetzelfde probleem
<Pimmetje> weinig tot geen blauw
<Pimmetje> Iemand een idee wat ik het beste kan doen? Forum topic aanmaken
<Pimmetje> of iets anders?
<Pimmetje> Ik vermoed dat de driver op de displaypoort faalt
<hansw> Pimmetje, had jij niet gewoon de config van een andere versie overgenomen?
<hansw> ga naar de terminal en type unity --reset
<hansw> daarna de hardware weer opnieuw zoeken
<Pimmetje> hansw: Nee nadat hij het niet deed had ik de modi van windows overgenomen
<Pimmetje> omdat mijn scherm ook niet werd herkend
<Pimmetje> om de correcte resolutie enzo te krijgen
<hansw> denk dat je dat gewoon niet moet doen, regel dat vanuit ubuntu
<Pimmetje> Nu heb ik een ander scherm geprobeerd en die heeft hetzelfde probleem
<hansw> in de config staan volgens mij ook zaken als de config van je video kaart enzo
<Pimmetje> hansw: Kan best zijn ging alleen om de resolutie en dat is bij deze aangetoond is niet het probleem
<Pimmetje> xrand --addmodi
<hansw> als daar een verschil in zit kun je in extreme gevallen je kaart zelfs opblazen
<Pimmetje> Onder windows gaat het nog prima :D
<hansw> tja, windows
<hansw> gebruik dat dan :-)
<Pimmetje> Nee
<Pimmetje> :p
<Pimmetje> Ik heb niet voor niets mijn LPI 1.01 gehaald ;)
<hansw> dan zou ik er wat effort in stoppen om het via linux in te regelen
<hansw> ow, netjes, heb je meer dan ik :-)
<Pimmetje> :D
<hansw> je kan zo aan de slag bij atos of getronics
<OerHeks> en in Classic, daar ook dezelfde problemen ?
<Pimmetje> hoe ga ik naar classic :D
<Pimmetje> Dit is de eerste versie ik gebruik sinds tijden
<OerHeks> uitloggen, je naam selecteren, en dan verschijnt GDM en input opties
<Pimmetje> tenminste GUI
<Pimmetje> oke
<Pimmetje> Ga ik dat eens proberen brb
<hansw> onderste balk, ubuntu classic selecteren
<Pimmetje> gaat mijn balk pleiten
<fujisan> Pimmetje:  :)
<OerHeks> ik heb net gegeten, dan krijg ik vaker heldere ideeën
<fujisan> ik heb ooit op jou gestemd Pimmetje :)
<Pimmetje> :o
<Pimmetje> waar?
<OerHeks> PvdD ?
<MrChrisDruif> In Nederland
<fujisan> LPF
<MrChrisDruif> LPF denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Pimmetje> haha
<hansw> geen politiek hier svp, ga dan naar offtopic
<fujisan> hehe hansw :(
<fujisan> kan ik niet
<fujisan> was geen politieke stem
<hansw> dat is niet mijn schuld
<fujisan> ik mocht hem gewoon graag :)
<fujisan> normaal stem ik nooit
<Pimmetje> kan ik uitloggen via cli want mijn balk is pleiten :S
<fujisan> maar je hebt gelijk hansw
<fujisan> sorry iedereen ;(
<OerHeks> op Kubuntu op lege desktop rechter muis verlaten
<Pimmetje> nee unify ofzoiets heet het
<Pimmetje> toch :D
<fujisan> unity
<fujisan> dacht ik
<Pimmetje> aah
<Pimmetje> kan wel ;)
<Pimmetje> maar ik mis de balk boven atm
<fujisan> kan ik die unity dock ook verplaatsen overigens?
<Pimmetje> geen idee
<fujisan> ik wil hem onderin hebben
<Pimmetje> do wel ff reboot
<Pimmetje> ala windows :P
<Pimmetje> brb
<OerHeks> keihard uitloggen rechter alt + Printscreen + K
<hansw> fujisan, gebruik dan classic met cairo-dock
<MrChrisDruif> Zou grappig zijn als dat kon fujisan, maar kan niet afaik
<fujisan> wat was die toetsencombi ookal weer OerHeks?
<fujisan> alt+f2 en dan?
<fujisan> spatie?
<OerHeks> dan inloggen ofzo ?
<Pimmetje> Ben ik weer
<Pimmetje> die ging idd
<hansw> bij een freeze waar niets meer mee werkt?
<Pimmetje> maar scherm blijft groen
<wassley> hallo allemaal zou iemand mij kunnen helpen met mijn probleem.
<Pimmetje> spontane logout :S
<Pimmetje> En nu heb ik windows style
<Pimmetje> :D
<hansw> wat is toch dat windows waar iedereen het over heeft?
<wassley> ik heb zojuist mandriva gedeinstalleerd met xp cd en wil nu ubuntu ik heb op cd 10.04 en 10.10 maar beiden pakt die niet:Sook met nawcom boot niet nu is de nieuwe versie 11.04 uit zou dat beter werken?
 * hansw gooit wat olie op het vuur
<hansw> wassley, wat werkt er niet? wat zie je?
 * Pimmetje wil weten waarom de displaypoort faalt
<wassley> hij wil niet mounten
<hansw> wassley, een cd? een usb stick?
<wassley> met 10.04 10.10 pakt die niet
<wassley> cd
<wassley> natuurlijk als boot gebrand
<hansw> ok, het kan zijn dat je je bios zo moet instellen dat hij eerst de cd leest
<wassley> maar zou ik beter versie 11.04 kunnen downloaden en branden
<wassley> cd's zijn wel bekrast
<wassley> lichtjes
<OerHeks> usb stick geen oplossing ?
<wassley> doet doe standaard cd heb ik als eerste boot
<fujisan> Met welk progseltje kan je een ubuntu cd bakken?
<wassley> nero
<fujisan> op ubuntu
<fujisan> nero is toch niet gratis?
<wassley> proef versie of kopen
<OerHeks> met K3B
<fujisan> k3b is toch voor kde?
<fujisan> niks voor gnome?
<hansw> hij fikt op windows, daar zit geen linux op
<OerHeks> maakt niet uit, draait ook op ubuntu
<fujisan> ik zit niet op windows hansw
<Pimmetje> cdburnerxp
<fujisan> op ubuntu 11.04 op de Mac
<hansw> fujisan, wassley
<fujisan> oh ok
<wassley> ja
<hansw> ik ga slapen, lekker naast mijn lief liggen, trusten nerdjes
<wassley> trusten man;)
<wassley> maar wie zou mij verder kunnen helpen mijn 10.04 cd wil de root map niet maken dus kan niet mounten en kan ook niet in grubmode usb stick is niet echt n optie aangezien die al zwaar in gebruik zijn
<wassley> zal ik gewoon 11.04 bakken en dan proberen?
<hoekje> goede nacht
<wassley> en welke versie is beste voor laptop?
<wassley> naja ben nu gnome desktop downloaden en vind t verder zelf dan wel groetjes weltrusten allemaal;)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-03
<Wobbo> Mijn cd/dvd zijn verplaatst, zijn niet meer "/dev/cdrom1" maar "/dev/src0". Nu werkt  ripperx niet meer. Is er niet iets als alt-f2: ripperx -b /dev/src0
<OerHeks> cd/dvd verplaatst ? sinds wanneer, Wobbo ?
<sebastian> goede morge
<OerHeks> hoi sebastian
<sebastian> hoe is het?
<OerHeks> mooi en snel.
<Wobbo> OerHeks: De ATA aansluiting per moederbord is nu per ATA per PCI.
<OerHeks> vreemd, nog nooit meegemaakt
<OerHeks> zit er een cd in de speler ?
<Wobbo> Je een aantal en verschillende geprobeerd. Ubuntu ziet en snapt het wel, niet zo best maar tog daar werkt het/.
<Wobbo> Behalve ripperx
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je moet wachtten op eenupdate van ripperx
<Wobbo> Ik gebruikte beta 1, het wordt tijd om opnieuw te installeren, misschien gaat het niet goed vanwege de basis anders en nu per PCI...
<OerHeks> beta 1 ... tja
<OerHeks> 11.04 is al even uit nu
<Wobbo> lol
<Wobbo> Tja, ik moest de beta 1,  videokaart was stuk, ik kocht een nieuw, te snel voor 10.10. Makkelijkste was beta, daar werkte mijn videokaart me.
<Wobbo> Dus de beste keuze is opnieuw naar een niet beta
<OerHeks> wat denk je van gewoon 11.04 ?
<Wobbo> Ik bedoelde dat ik 11.04 als sinds 11.04 beta 1  al gebruikt.
<OerHeks> beta1 is erg oud
<Wobbo> Ik had niet verwacht dat het veel verschil zou zijn omdat ik de update gebruik, 5x per dag. Ik gebruik al 5 jaar ubu beta.
<Wobbo> Ik zal het morgen opnieuw installeren, ik wacht even op een nieuwe harde schijf.
<Wobbo> Daar wacht ik op.
<Wobbo> Er wordt mij altijd verteld dat RAID geen niet heeft bij linux... Kan het nooit laten... Ga dus straks naar RAID met 3 harde schijven.
<OerHeks> raid, software raid ?
<OerHeks> een hardwarecontroller is niet zo duur, 3 tientjes ofzo
<Wobbo> Geen idee, al heel lang over na gedacht helaas te lui.
<Wobbo> Het gaat met moederbord aparte Nvidia speciaal voor RAID.
<OerHeks> softwareraid dus.
<OerHeks> ik ken maar 2 borden met een volwaardige raid controller
<Wobbo> Dacht ik al, ander zou ik de aparte harde schijven niet kinnen zien, en die kan ik ook zien.
<Wobbo> Maar bij de instelling zitten niet in de BIOS, instelling voor de RAID is pas na de BIOS, ik krijg dan een aparte BIOS van NVIDIA.
<hansdekleine> Hallo allemaal
<hansdekleine> Is er ook iemand met een Asus EEEPC 1000HE?
<Wobbo> Nee, ik heb wel een met EEE 999
<Wobbo> sorrie EEE 900
<Wobbo> Wat is er?
<Pimmetje> Weet iemand een goede SIP client voor ubuntu ?
<Wobbo> Iets zoals Skype geloof ik.
<Wobbo> De soort verbinding.
<Pimmetje> ja telefonie
<OerHeks> linphone > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftPhone
<OerHeks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SIP_software#SIP_clients
<OerHeks> mar of het goed werkt, weet ik niet.
<Pimmetje> linphone had ik nog niet gehad :D
<Pimmetje> Noob vraag welke package is de lib van gtk 2 of hoe heet die?
<OerHeks> ik snap de vraag niet, GTK 2 bestaat uit een helehoop packages. ik kan het niet nakijken, zit op kubuntu
<inSanity_> mogguh
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> net te laat, 10 minuten inSanity_
<inSanity_> weet iemand hier toevallig hoe je de grootte van het default java lettertype aanpast?
<inSanity_> OerHeks, je hebt gelijk - ik zit te hard te werken ;)
<inSanity_> middag :)
<OerHeks> ik dacht in /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/jre/lib/font.properties
<OerHeks> zit op kubuntu, misschine is het in gnome een andere plek ?
<hermanus_> Goedemiddag
<hermanus_> zijn er meer mensen bij wie wel erg veel programma's crashen in Natty? Vandaag zijn Nautilus en WebIssues al gecrasht.
<hermanus_> nu is Ubuntu sowieso niet zo stabiel, maar dit is wel overdreven
<hermanus_> en enorm trage samba-transfers
<OerHeks> heb je ook gnome-classic geprobeerd, hermanus_ ?
<hermanus_> OerHeks, jazeker, maar het lijkt meer met onderliggende modules te maken te hebben
<hermanus_> alles draaide heel stabiel tijdens de beta, en sinds de release gaat het bij mij alleen maar achteruit op meerdere pc' s
<OerHeks> ai vervelend
<OerHeks> trage smb share hab ik nog niet opgemerkt, maar ik ben over naar Kubuntu.
<hermanus_> ach ja, weer les geleerd, nooit meteen installeren na een release
<OerHeks> nou, installeren na release is niet verkeerd, doch alles overzetten was iets te enthousiast.
<hermanus_> ja, idd :)
<hermanus_> bevalt Kubuntu? ik heb nooit het voordeel van kde begrepen
<Pimmetje> OerHeks: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found No package 'gthread-2.0' found tijdens configure alleen ik vat niet welke ik moet hebben omdat het er zoveel zijn
<hermanus_> tov unity kan ik me dat wel voorstellen, maar niet ten opzichte van gnome 2 of 3, maar ik mis vast iets
<Jeroen1104> hallo allen
<Jeroen1104> hebben jullie ook problemen na de laatste update dat unity niet wil starten?
<Jeroen1104> draai nu buntu in classic
<Pimmetje> werkt hier prima op een intel kaartje :D
<Pimmetje> alleen mijn 2de monitor faalt qua kleur
<Jeroen1104> bij is het alleen nog mijn achtergrond
<mandje> ik wil ook wel terug draaiend in virtualbox.. grafische haperingen.  hoe komt je weer in classic?
<Jeroen1104> mij*
<OerHeks> ik had wat vertragingen, ook met netwerk, dus ik ben van gnome overgestapt. normaal heb ik wel geduld om e.e.a. uit te zoeken, maar ik moet nu gebruik maken van me pc.
<Jeroen1104> @mandje opnieuw opstarten
<Jeroen1104> en dan onderaan ubuntu classic
<Jeroen1104> kiezen
<Jeroen1104> OerHeks: ff wachten op de nieuwe update dus
<hermanus_> mja, vooral op netwerkvlak is er van alles aan de hand en volgens mij komen daar ook mijn crashes van, het zijn altijd applicaties die netwerk gebruiken die crashen
<OerHeks> mandje, je ziet na selecteren van je naam, pas de GDM / Taal opties
<mandje> ok  tnx.  bedenk me net dat ik videomemory ook terug kan schroeven. dan wil unity niet starten.  ;)
<Pimmetje> haha
<Jeroen1104> is er ook een unity test?
<Jeroen1104> om te kijken of het werkt?
<hermanus_> ff opstarten van cd is de ideale test
<Jeroen1104> het heeft gewerkt
<Jeroen1104> ik heb een ati kaartje
<mandje> bestaat er een esata kabel dat je van 1 aansluiting naar 1> esata aansluitingen gaat?
<hermanus_> je kunt de radeon module even blacklisten en kijken of unity dan wel draait
<OerHeks> mandje, kan ook zijn dat je de stuurprogramma moet laden, nog
<Jeroen1104> huh ik druk nu in compiz settings op unity en het werkt weer?????
<Jeroen1104> brb ff reboot
<mandje> apart stuurprogramma voor unity..  ok zal ff checken.
<OerHeks> brb
<Jeroen1104> ben ik weer
<Jeroen1104> het leek erop dat compiz ff de weg kwijt was
<Pimmetje> welk onderdeel heet compiz?
<Jeroen1104> zijn er nog apps die ik moet hebben voor compiz?
<mandje> nou het is niet te doen om nog iets uit te zoeken zoals het nu draait. ik ben ook op nieuwe notebook -> virtualbox 11.04 unity gegaan.  beter eerst classic draaien en kijken of dat wel wil. mss ligt het wel helemaal niet aan unity.
<Jeroen1104> mandje: het kan aan compiz liggen
<mandje> oh ok. grafisch hoogstandje dus.  moet je ook niet willen draaiend in een virtuele machine. tis al heel wat als het standaard wil. :)
<Jeroen1104> mandje: een maat van me wilde ook virtueel 11.04 draaien en toen deed unity het ook niet
<Jeroen1104> kan aan het virtuele liggen
<hermanus_> ja unity werkt normaal gezien niet in virtualbox
<hermanus_> je hebt 3d accelleratie nodig
<hermanus_> en dat werkt maar buggy in virtualbox
<Jeroen1104> kan ik trouwens compiz dingen veranderen?
<mandje> fijn. dan is dat duidelijk.
<hermanus_> compiz-settings-config of zo installeren
<Jeroen1104> ik doe zo wel ff een zoek op het forum
<hermanus_> CompizConfig Settings Manager (ccsm)
<hermanus_> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jeroen1104> brb foon
<Jeroen1104> back
<mandje> standaard geeft virtualbox maar 6MB videomemory aan ubuntu.. beetje zielig weinig. ga maar terug van 32 naar 16.
<MrChrisDruif> mandje: Wat bedoel je?
<hermanus_> als je graag unity virtueel wilt draaien kun je beter unity-2d installeren
<MrChrisDruif> Want na het aanmaken van een VM ruimte, kan je in de instellingen namelijk aanpassen
<Jeroen1104> hmm er zijn 2 opties wat compiz settings betreft
<Jeroen1104> welke is handig?
<hermanus_> compizconfig-settings-manager is voor zo ver ik weet de ondersteunde optie
<mandje> MrChrisDruif: ja dat ben ik aan het doen omdat unity niet wil.  hermanus_ ok, kijk ik daar ff naar.
<Jeroen1104> ik zit nu in de software lijst
<Jeroen1104> ik zie een settings en een fusion???
<hermanus_> als je control+alt+t doet krijg je een terminal, als je daar dit plakt: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager (met control+shift+v) en dan enter, je wachtwoord invullen, j drukken en je bent klaar
<Jeroen1104> ok thanks
<MrChrisDruif> hermanus_: Als je de optie -y toevoegd, hoef je niet eens meer te bevestigen :)
<hermanus_> MrChrisDruif, dat is waar, nog handiger, maar soms ben je blij dat je die -y niet gezet had
<Jeroen1104> gefixed
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, dat is waar, maar die -y is eigenlijk ook voor software die je al vaker geïnstalleerd heb :)
<Jeroen1104> nog tips wat ik wel en niet uit kan zetten?
<Jeroen1104> of gewoon alles aan laten?
<hermanus_> speel maar gerust :)
<hermanus_> bij mij is unity nooit gecrasht van die instellingen
<hermanus_> en je kunt het altijd weer veranderen
 * MrChrisDruif zal niet de tip geven dat je ook de GUI/DE kan uitzetten
<hermanus_> ook vanuit gnome classic
<Jeroen1104> @hermanus ik kwam daar achter ja :)
<Jeroen1104> in classic unity kiezen en dan weer naar de unity config
<Jeroen1104> stel dat ik weer naar de gewone instellingen wil van unity?
<Jeroen1104> dus terug naar begin
<hermanus_> wsch dpkg-reconfigure unity
<hermanus_> ik zal eens kijken
<Jeroen1104> reset to default en dan unity?
<Jeroen1104> ik zie dat je kunt kiezen
<Jeroen1104> profile... ( draai engels)
<hermanus_> unity --reset kan ook nog
<MonkeyDust> waar moet die -y dan staan?
<hermanus_> apt-get install -y
<hermanus_> of apt-get -y install
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602719/
<hermanus_> sudo
<MonkeyDust> dan vraagt ie het password toch weer
<hermanus_> ja, dan moet je root worden
<hermanus_> sudo passwd root, wachtwoord opgeven
<hermanus_> en vanaf dan kun je met su -
<Jeroen1104> gewoon via de normale weg installen
<hermanus_> root worden
<MonkeyDust> waarvoor dient die -y dan?
<hermanus_> om geen bevestiging te hoeven geven bij het installeren
<hermanus_> soms moet je best vaak bevestigen, maar meestal maar 1x en maakt inderdaad niet zo veel uit
<MonkeyDust> ah, ik meende om sudo te omzeilen
<hermanus_> ha, nee, als je sudo haat kun je beter altijd maar root zijn in de terminal
<Jeroen1104> ik zal zo eens een zoek op internet doen naar compiz en unity
<Jeroen1104> de wiki is oud....
<Jeroen1104> brb
<hermanus_> met 'unity --reset' in de terminal reset je unity en de compiz instellingen, dus je kunt er vrij mee spelen
<Jeroen1104> ok :)
<Jeroen1104> thanks !
<hermanus_> overigens, probeer ook eens gnome shell als unity niet helemaal bevalt
<Jeroen1104> nee unity vind ik super
<Jeroen1104> en mijn laptop vind dat ook wel fijn
<hermanus_> mooi :)
<hermanus_> fijne dag nog hier, ik ga mij eens op mijn werk richten
<Jeroen1104> ik ben ook weg
<Jeroen1104> dank hermanus !
<hermanus_> np, adios
<Jeroen1104> bye
<mandje> nee niet weggaan
<mandje> deserteurs
<mandje> ik heb unity 2D geinstalleerd. om te draaien weer opstarten en dan kan je het kiezen?
<Pimmetje> geen idee :D
<MrChrisDruif> Unity 2D wordt toch automatisch geïnstalleerd met 11.04?
<mandje> in synaptic stond ie niet geinstalleerd
<mandje> geen protesten verder bij install.  en na herstart gaat het automatisch naar unity 2D
<mandje> na 1e install van 11.04 in virtualbox kwam er ook protest dat het grafisch tekort was voor unity en ging ie naar classic. dus was 2D niet standaard geinstalleerd, want dan had ie die genomen.
<MrChrisDruif> Kan ook...
<OerHeks> in inlog kiezen voor ubuntu i.p.v. classic
<CyrielHeidema> Hallo
<CyrielHeidema> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<MrChrisDruif> We hadden zowaar 16 sec om te helpen...
<mandje> wilde zeker geduld leren
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk het
<Zwankendamme> 'lo FlipStonE hier op andere pc... ik had een kleine vraag, ik zit nu in de command, en wil terug naar kde, wat is de truuk? :-)
<OerHeks> startx ?
<Zwankendamme> zegt dat dat al draait...
<Zwankendamme> en doet verder niets
<izzi> ctrl f2 ?
<OerHeks> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Zwankendamme> uhu, beiden eens proberen... tot straks misschien :-)
<izzi> of was het nou crtl f8?
<OerHeks> F7 voor de GDM
<Pimmetje> Volgens mij is het F7 idd
<Zwankendamme> hmz, kde heeft toch zware problemen hier na upgrade natty... ik zit nu op gnome, ik ga heel kde verwijderen en hem opnieuw installeren
<jk> dat...
<jk> helpt...
<jk> meestal..
<jk> niet...
<jk> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Wat niet?
<jk> MrChrisDruif: kde herinstalleren, meestal zitten de problemen in de configuratie, en die zit in de homedir van de user
<MrChrisDruif> En die config's blijven er ook met een purge jk?
<FlipStonE> oh rommel rommel kde :-)
<jk> MrChrisDruif: ja
<FlipStonE> jk: kde config map had ik al hernoemd... helpt niet
<jk> hmm ok
<FlipStonE> maar dat is voor vanavond... eerst nog wat bouwen bij zusje lief :-)
<MrChrisDruif> FlipStonE: Wat dan? Een robot? :D
<FlipStonE> meccano :p
<FlipStonE> en mn vrouw ligt hier ziek in de zetel... toffe dagen weer :-)
<FlipStonE> allez, tot laterz
<OerHeks> :-)
<Jhinta> goeie middag iemand bekend met evdev touch screen>?
<OerHeks> Jhinta, ik ben bezig met apple magic trackpad, multi touch, ik denk dat jij ook de utouch ppa kunt gebruiken, indien je zeker wilt zijn, join #Ubuntu-touch  . >> https://launchpad.net/~utouch-team/+archive/utouch
<Jhinta> nee heb ubuntu op mń desire hd draaien enkel touch screen is niet geheel werkend
<Jhinta> kan iemand deze corsscompilen for arm eabi?
<JanC> Jhinta: installeer gewoon gcc op je Desire?  :P
<Jhinta> space
<Jhinta> of heb je enkel gcc nodig
<JanC> GCC + make + binutils + ...
<JanC> gok ik
<Jhinta> ? is er geen deb file voor dat trouwens? stuk makelijker
<JanC> Jhinta: in welek deb zit dat normaal?
<JanC> trouwens, evdev is gewoon de standaard driver voor tobo & muis
<Jhinta> utouch geen id omdat ik nu de heletijd met evdev zit reageerd wel , enkel alleen recht boven , nou zat ik naar deze site te kijken
<JanC> mogelijk kan je daar via speciale driver ook touch aan toevoegen
<Jhinta> http://readlist.com/lists/lists.freedesktop.org/xorg/7/36337.html
<Jhinta> touch werkt alleen niet gecabileerd
<Jhinta> kan alleen links boven aan klikken
<Jhinta> enkel die cmd werken niet omdat ik via adb werk  waardoor x niet gevonden word
<Jhinta> xinput --list --short
<Jhinta> Unable to connect to X server
<JanC> er zijn tools voor touchpad-calibratie
<JanC> adb?
<Jhinta> android tool ,, net alls ssh
<JanC> gewoon de juiste DISPLAY=... toevoegen ?
<JanC> of --display=...
<Jhinta> wat voor line moet ik opgeven dan
<Jhinta> k
<JanC> DISPLAY=:0 xinput --list --short
<JanC> iets dergelijks
<Jhinta> 0 en 1 werken niet
<JanC> Jhinta: normaal kan je in de Xorg log wel zien welke display het is?
<theob> exit
<rienus> Iemand ervaring met de combinatie Gnome en Ubuntu 11.04?
<CasW> Wel 'gewone' Gnome (2.32)
<rienus> Oke, bij mij doet er zich wat merkwaardigs voor. Van een hoop applicaties staan er 2 iconen in het scherm. 1 scherpe en 1 wazige. Enig idee? Heb al lopen googlelen maar ben het nog niet tegen gekomen.
<CasW> 'het scherm'? Je bureaublad?
<rienus> Nee, Als je linksbovenin naar activiteiten gaat en vervolgens klikt op applicaties.
<CasW> Sorry, 'activiteiten'?
<CasW> Gaat het hier over Gnome 2 of 3?
<rienus> Ja, is nieuw in Gnome 3
<rienus> Het gaat over Gnome 3
<CasW> Oké, dan kan ik je niet helpen, ik heb Gnome 2
<rienus> Zie ook deze screenshot
<rienus> http://files.digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/gnome3_1.png
<rienus> Oke, in ieder geval bedankt voor het reageren
<CasW> Geen dank
<Chriskras> Goede avond!
<Chriskras> Is der iemand die even een snel en korte vraag wil beantwoorden??
<Schmiel> licht eraan wat voor een vraag :)
<Schmiel> s/licht/ligt/g
<Chriskras> Wat zou je doen als je een T6500 processor heb? Zo je dan de 64bit versie draaie of de 32bit versie
<Schmiel> hmpf, wat ondersteunt het?
<Chriskras> het is een intel core 2 duo dus volgens mij kan je der gewooon 64bit op draaien
<Chriskras> dat draai ik met windows 7 ook dus denk dat wel kan
<Schmiel> uhu
<Chriskras> maar wil het even zeker weten dus vandaar de vraag
<Schmiel> je hebt hem stiekem zelf al beantwoord :)
<Schmiel> ja dus
<Schmiel> ik zou er wel gebruik van maken iig
<Chriskras> Topper! Was opzoek naar de bevestiging!
<Schmiel> als ik zo'n systeem zou hebben
<Schmiel> :)
<Chriskras> Okee dan wordt het even isotje downloaden en lekker aan de gang met ubuntu :)
<Schmiel> :)
<rulus> het hangt er eigenlijk meer vanaf hoeveel geheugen je hebt denk ik
<Schmiel> hu Chriskras
<Schmiel> w8 ff wat rulus te zeggen heeft
<Schmiel> :)
<Chriskras> okee, der zit 4gb in
<rulus> dan zou ik ook de 64 bit nemen
<Chriskras> dus denk dat geen verschil uit maakt met het antwoord van Schmiel
<rulus> klopt
<Chriskras> Okee top :)
<Schmiel> hmja, ik deed assumption dat er voldoende hgehuegen in zou zitten
<Schmiel> assumptions zijn gevaarlijk :)
<Chriskras> iemand die linux draait kan je assumptions maken ;) Bij windows niet hahaha
<Schmiel> :)
<Schmiel> veel plezier met uit proberen!
<Chriskras> Tanks, is der toevallig nog iets van een topic voor dualboot met win7?
<Schmiel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Schmiel> vast ook een nl versie te vinden
<Schmiel> tegenwoordig gata het allemaal vrij eenvoudig
<Chriskras> inderdaad dat dacht ik al
<Chriskras> keek al naar deze: http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2008/10/19/ubuntu-naast-ms-windows-dual-boot/
<Chriskras> die is volgens mij hetzelfde
<Chriskras> verstandigste is eerst windows en dan linux te installeren toch?
<Schmiel> precies
<Schmiel> De door ubuntu gebruikte bootloader Grub gaat iets liever met meerdere besturingssystemen overweg
<Schmiel> dan de bootloader van windows
<Chriskras> topper ga even aan de gang! Bedankt en een fijne avond nog!
<FlipStonE> slimme man!
<Schmiel> 21:14 < FlipStonE> slimme man!
<Schmiel> rulus: je wordt geroepen!
<rulus> oei :P
<Schmiel> lol ;
<Schmiel> :)
<hansw> pff, wat werken themes onder unity raar
<hansw> sommige dingen pakt het wel, andere niet
<Schmiel> jah, ben er ook niet zo te spreken over eerlijk gezegd
<Schmiel> kijk het nog wel even aan :P
<hansw> ja, ben ook nog rustig aan het testen
<Schmiel> snelheid valt me ook gruwelijk tegen
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> bij het opstarten wel ja, daarna valt het mee
<Schmiel> ook bij maximizzen en minimizen van vensters verlies je vaak focus op je venster
<OerHeks> ik hoor ook, dat na update veel problems zijn verholpen.
<Schmiel> update van vandaag?
<hansw> oerheks, de vraag is welke problemen :-)
<CasW> Ja, klopt, het werkt nu een stuk sneller en zo hier :D
<CasW> Ik heb niet meer het gevoel dat ik met 'n beta werk!
<OerHeks> smb shares ook, CasW ?
<CasW> Niet geprobeerd
<hansw> hmm, zit me net te bedenken
<hansw> kan toch naar de volgende twente lug meeting denk ik
<hansw> zo, gelijk in de agenda ;-)
<hansw> gaan hier nog mensen naar de twente lug?
<CasW> Ik moet een dvd'tje rippen, waar staan ook alweer al die non-free dingen (libdvdcss en zo)?
<hansw> pff, daar vraag je me wat
<CasW> Waar staat die file ook alweer? /etc/lists of zo, toch?
<CasW> Ah, kijk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<FlipStonE> wat is nog een windowmanager voor ubuntu buiten gnome en kde?
<CasW> LXDE, XFCE
<Dykam> altijd leuk
<Dykam> There are differences between boot sector and its backup.
<Dykam> fsck.vfat
<Dykam> Wat moet ik ermee? ;]
<Dykam> geeft me een keuze
<FlipStonE> CasW: beetje fluxbox spelen dan :-)
<jpjacobs> FlipStonE: der zijn massas windowmanagers die je kan uitproberen (wmii, awesome, dwm, ion3, ... )
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, compiz en metacity zitten standaard bij Ubuntu. Weet niet of alle distros van Gnome compiz meesturen
<FlipStonE> ok, ga me daar later wel eens in verdiepen, bedankt
<rulus> hmm, weet iemand een handleiding met een minimale (veilige) ssh configuratie voor reverse ssh connecties?
<rulus> bedoeling is dat machines achter een firewall verbinding maken met mijn server en dat ik dan zo op die dingen kan inloggen; maar wel een beetje veilig natuurlijk, dat iemand die aan zo'n machine zit niet verder in mijn server kan
<hansw> rulus, chrooted config, kan een nieuwere versie van sshd aan
<hansw> en werk met keys
<hansw> indien mogelijk
<hansw> zet verder een aantal opties aan waarbij je aangeeft wie er mag inloggen
<rulus> ja keys sowieso, maar machines komen op publieke plaatsen te staan
<hansw> AllowUsers dus
<hansw> daarom chrooted dus
<rulus> ga eens naar die chrooted config kijken, bedankt :)
<hansw> rulus, en als je veel portscans krijgt dan helpt fail2ban enzo wel
<hansw> die stopt attackers voor 10 minuten in iptables rules :-)
<rulus> ik heb denyhosts draaien, dat doet ongeveer hetzelfde dacht ik
<hansw> die ken ik niet, zou goed kunnen
<JanC> rulus: lijkt me best dat je ssh enkel een tunnel laat opzetten naar je server
<JanC> en dat die users geen shell hebben  ;)
<rulus> ok, dat was de bedoeling denk ik ;)
<JanC> en ook geen verbinding kunnen maken met eigen commando  ;)
<hansw> dat is een erg grappige, kan dat JanC ?
<rulus> ik kan even niet volgen? :)
<hansw> of is dat security by obscuraty door de routing naar buiten te verneuken? :-)
<JanC> hansw: ik bedoeld meer mensen die ssh gebruiken voor remote commando's ipv remote shell  ;)
<JanC> als je chroot doet is dat normaal geen probleem uiteraard
<rulus> 'k ga het proberen met die chroot idd
<JanC> al denk ik dat je ook gewoon restrictie op enkel tunnel kan instellen
<JanC> zou ik even moeten opzoeken voor de laatste ssh
<rulus> aha, 'k zal daar ook eens naar zoeken
<JanC> man sshd_config is erg nuttig  ☺
<rulus> is het die PermitOpen?
<JanC> daarmee kan je dus beperken op welke poorten die kan forwarden
<JanC> lijkt me dus wel nuttig
<rulus> goed goed, bedankt voor de tips, ga er morgen eens aan werken :)
<hansw> JanC, ah, rsh en rexec over ssh :-)
<hansw> of cvs over ssh
<hansw> of ....
<hansw> veel ervan kun je al voorkomen met een chrooted omgeving voor de gebruiker, het is maar net wat je wil toestaan
<JanC> hansw: je kan gewoon "ssh <commando>" doen hé
<JanC> maar chroot is idd. een goed idee
<hansw> ja, klopt, maar er zijn nog veel meer mogelijkheden
<rulus> wel, 't is simpel, ik wil niks toestaan :P
<hansw> zet sshd uit :-)
<rulus> lol
<JanC> en als je kan beperken welke poorten geforward kunnen worden lijkt me dat ook nuttig
<hansw> rulus, je moet voor jezelf een lijstje maken met wat een gebruiker mag, daar pas je je beleid op toe
<hansw> de rest mag niet
<rulus> jep
<hansw> beetje als het werken met een firewall, flikker alles dicht en ga dan pas bekijken wat je toe wil staan
<rulus> klopt
<Cugel> Heren. Ik krijg bij het openen van het aangifteprogramma van de Belastingdienst de error "Fout!: Het programma kan het eigen lettertype niet installeren".  Ik schijn een xorg font package te missen, maar ik kan niet vinden welke. Iemand een idee?
<hansw> Cugel, dat lijkt op een ms oplossing, waarom een font installeren om je belastingen in te vullen?
<Cugel> Omdat het programma anders niet werkt, wellicht?
<hansw> en als je cancel doet?
<MrChrisDruif> Zouden ze wel eens getest hebben of het werkt?
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, op een fedora wellicht
<MrChrisDruif> Die Belastingdienst
 * MrChrisDruif was al half van plan om Fedora te gaan testen
<hansw> ik weet nog dat 1 van de eerst linux versies per ftp was te downloaden
<Cugel> Oh, het werkt wel als ik ib2010 -L verdana doe overigens (of een ander font handmatig instel) maar ik vroeg me af welke package ik mis. Misschien dat iemand de naam ervan weet.
<hansw> mijn eigen software gaf aan dat het niet slim was omdat te doen omdat het op een gehackte server stond
<hansw> waren ze niet blij mee
<DavyO> Goedenavond
<FlipStonE> 'lo
<DavyO> rustig hier
<FlipStonE> kan niet altijd feest zijn :p
<DavyO> dat is waar
<MrChrisDruif> Daar hebben we ook -offtopic voor ;)
<FlipStonE> :-) MrChrisDruif
<FlipStonE> DavyO: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<FlipStonE> :-)
<DavyO> aha op die manier
<FlipStonE> daar meer feest :-)
<DavyO> nou ja ik ben niet off-topic :)
<CasW> Jaja, dat zeggen ze allemaal
<FlipStonE> stel uw vraag dan :-)
<DavyO> ik ben wel benieuwd wat jullie vinden van de nieuwe 11.04 met Unity :)?
<FlipStonE> ik persoonlijk, niet slecht...
<CasW> Vervelend op m'n dual-monitor (met main venster rechts) en niet slecht op m'n netbookje
<FlipStonE> het is wennen, maar dat is met veel zo
<DavyO> ja ik moet er ook nog aan wennen, kom van 10.10, en een tijdje met KDE gewerkt...
<CasW> Dat dockdingie bleef ook gewoon links in m'n rechtervenster staan! :(
<DavyO> dus dubbele dock?
<FlipStonE> kde is natuurlijk een groot verschil... wij komen bijna allemaal van 10.10 hoor
<MrChrisDruif> CasW: Primair scherm zeker ;)
<CasW> Ja
<MrChrisDruif> Dan lijkt het me handig om dat om te draaien
<CasW> Maar hij is rechts! En daar wil ik m'n primaire scherm! Maar m'n dock niet!
<MrChrisDruif> Kan bij monitors
<DavyO> ja ik kreeg eerst dat Unity ding niet aan de praat, maar toch gelukt
<FlipStonE> DavyO wat was het probleem dan
<FlipStonE> CasW: mij lijkt het logischer toch dat het dock links komt?
<DavyO> mijn grafische kaart wou niet meewerken
<CasW> Links in m'n linker scherm of nog liever rechts in m'n rechter scherm
<FlipStonE> kun je dat dan niet installen?
<CasW> Nope
<CasW> Je kan niets instellen nog
<FlipStonE> links in linkerscherm zou ik nemen, maar jah :p
<CasW> (nauwelijks)
<FlipStonE> hmz beetje vreemd nog... ik kan het niet zeggen want ik heb maar 1 schermpie ... :p
<CasW> Twee is toch wel fijn hoor, kan ik je aanraden
<DavyO> nee heb nog geen instellingen gevonden, schijnt wel wat te kunnen instellen in de Compiz Setting Manager
<DavyO> 2 schermen werkt echt lekker, nou ja op mijn werk pc dan
<CasW> Ja, ik zie hier van alles
<CasW> Je kan hem zelfs in de hoeken plaatsen :p
<FlipStonE> DavyO: ook nog zoveel niet hoor... moet allemaal nog wat ontwikkelen die unity... ik denk dat het er pas helemaal doorkomt met gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.10
<DavyO> FlipStonE: ja dat denk ik ook
<FlipStonE> hmz... thuis zal da niet echt leuk worre met 2 schermpjes ;o
<DavyO> GNOME 3 op een live cd geprobeerd, dat vind ik helemaal wennen
<FlipStonE> DavyO vind het toch goed naar unity gaan :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Gaan we alleen discussiëren of zijn er nog problemen? Anders misschien beter om het voort te zetten in -offtopic :) (Lijkt me)
<DavyO> het is wel ff wennen, ben er nog niet helemaal uit of ik dit of de good old GNOME 2.32 prefereer
<FlipStonE> DavyO wil niet mee :-)
<CasW> Mensen, babbel nog maar fijn even verder, ik ga (en prefereer the good ole Gnome 2.32)
<DavyO> problemen, nee niet echt behalve dat ik op de nouvea driver draai, ik krijg de restricted NVIDIA drivers niet aan de praat
<MrChrisDruif> Dan heb je toch geen probleem? :P
<FlipStonE> :-)
 * MrChrisDruif forces DavyO too #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<DavyO> nee behalve dat het experimenteel was, stond erbij
<MrChrisDruif> DavyO: Het is nog erg in ontwikkeling, wil niet zeggen dat het slecht is.
<DavyO> oke vooruit off-topic
<MrChrisDruif> Een aangezien nVidia niets deelt, moeten ze het ongeveer reverse engineren
<DavyO> ach tot nu toe niet vastgelopen e.d.
<hansw> ik ken iemand die van nokia is overgegaan naar nvidia omdat nokia steeds meer closed source gaat werken :-)
<hansw> hij werkt nu dus bij die laatste
<MrChrisDruif> ....dus bij Nokia?
<FlipStonE> :-)
<hansw> lees nog eens? :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Nokia staat als laatste genoemd :P
<FlipStonE> dacht ik ook zo... OFFtopic :p
<hansw> #mep trout MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> hansw: Waarom ben je niet op -offtopic?
<DavyO> ik ben nu ook in off-topic
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, omdat het me soms niet beviel :-)
<hoekje> hallo iedereen
<OerHeks> avond hoekje
<DavyO> hoi hoekje
<hoekje> avond OerHeks
<hoekje> dag DavyO
<hoekje> back
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-04
<hoekje> back
<wassley> hey iedereen zou iemand mij miss even kunnen helpen ik wil mijn iphone met openssh ff paar dingetjes fixen(themaś) maar waar kan ik met ubuntu zo
<wassley> zoń openssh server fixen met welk programma?
<wassley> ik heb avahi en putty al geprobeerd maar beide snap ik niks van
<OerHeks> dit is misschien een handige wiki > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Openssh-server
<wassley> thnQ
<JanC> heh
<hoekje> dag JanC
<OerHeks> of de engelse > https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html  en de SSH keys maken > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<OerHeks> ow server guide heeft betere url > http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<Vancha> goeiesmorgens allemaal
<TopGear> hey
<TopGear> ik zit met een probleem
<TopGear> Ubuntu laat mij niet kiezen tussen Classic en Unity. 11.04
<Vancha> TopGear, bedoel je dat je die hele optie niet hebt, of niet weet waar je het moet vinden?
<TopGear> Heul die optie niet
<TopGear> Ik heb alleen datum, restart/poweroff button en dat mens poppegie
<TopGear> Dus de 3 meest rechtse
<Vancha> ja klopt :)
<Vancha> moet je met wachtwoord inloggen?
<TopGear> oui
<Vancha> mooi
<Vancha> als je opstart hoort het bij het login scherm te staan
<Vancha> dus als het goed is
<TopGear> weet ik
<Vancha> maar ook niet?
<TopGear> maar dat staat het niet :)
<TopGear> :(
<TopGear> nergens
<Vancha> aaah :P
<TopGear> brb
<Vancha> oka :S
<Vancha> zeg maar als je terug bent :)
<TopGear> Vancha ben ik weer
<izzi> zodra je kiest voor een gebruiker verschijnt er onderaan rechts een mogelijkheid te kiezen, tenminste dat is hier zo
<Vancha> mooi :), ik heb mischien wat gevonden, maar ik weet niet zeker of het werkt :S
<Vancha> ik baal er zelf hard van maar natty werkt niet bij mij helaas :(
<TopGear> eerst op gebruiker klikken, izzi?
<izzi> yup
<izzi> dan voordat je het wachtwoord ingeeft
<izzi> rechts onderaan kiezen
<TopGear> izzi: oke, dat gaan we zo testen. eerst ff NCIS S08E22 uit de VS binnentanken ^^
<TopGear> ah, dan kan ik nu dit vragen:
<TopGear> 'e geeft me geen e-accent, terwijl toetsenbord op dode toesten staat...
<izzi> zou het niet weten sorry misschien een ander
<TopGear> vergeten op toepassen te drukken xD
<TopGear> sorry
<TopGear> beetje duf nog
<TopGear> ik meld ff af
<TopGear> gelukt :D
<TopGear> fu unity, default ftw
<Vancha> :P
 * TopGear voelt zich weer helemaal thuis
<TopGear> Nu conky nog ff goed en een leuke wallpaper en ik ben blij :D
<TopGear> heb weer een fout gemaakt...
<TopGear> compositioning ingeschakeld
<TopGear> alle vensterbalken zijn nu weg
<TopGear> metacity --replace helpt wel, totdat afmelden...
<TopGear> compiz laat mijn vensterbalken verdwijnen :s
<TopGear> opgelost
<rulus> hmm, reverse ssh connectie werkt wel vanaf mijn laptop maar niet vanaf de client waarop het zou moeten werken.. krijg dan "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<rulus> iemand ervaring mee, heb al verschillende dingen geprobeerd, zonder resultaat helaas
<OerHeks> klinkt als dat je ip in /etc/hosts.deny staat ?
<rulus> nope, daar staat niks
<OerHeks> of juist niet in /etc/hosts.allow ?
<rulus> ik heb echt alles wat ik met google kon vinden al uitgeprobeerd ofzo :P
<rulus> daar staat "sshd: ALL"
<OerHeks> je zou hem dichttikken en alleen je eigen openen ?
<Schmiel> genoeg schijfruimte op /var/ over?
<rulus> Schmiel, sure
<Schmiel> k
<mandje> for the record: ik draai nu unity 2D in virtualbox. geen problemen meer zoals met 3D en de virtualbox 3D versnelling aan.
<rulus> overigens kan ik wel gewoon rechtstreeks via ssh inloggen op die client
<Schmiel> mandje: wat voor problemen had je dan?
<Schmiel> rulus: misschien iets met ssh key forwarding?
<rulus> ah dat ken ik niet, even zoeken :)
<mandje> scherm wilde niet meer normaal opbouwen. super traag. niet te doen.
<Schmiel> hm
<Schmiel> eens kijken of dat mijn problemen op m'n laptop fixt :)
<sebastian> hoi
<CasW> Hoi
<sebastian> even ubuntu op de 2e computer zetten
<sebastian> maar
<sebastian> ik heb een vraag
<sebastian> hoe wissel je van scherm met 3d cube?
<CasW> Ctrl+Alt+pijltjestoetsen
<sebastian> raar
<OerHeks> heb je compiz manager geïnstalleerd ?
<sebastian> dan krijg ik dat niet
<sebastian> nee?
<sebastian> hoe krijg je dat
<OerHeks> standaard staat het op schuiven
<sebastian> ja
<sebastian> hoe krijg je compiz manager
<OerHeks> software centrum ?
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> :p
<sebastian> dan zal ik die eens even downloaden op deze pc
<sebastian> straks
<sebastian> hoe  is het voor de rest?
<sebastian> met jullie
<sebastian> ?
<sebastian> :p
<OerHeks> prima, alleen offtopic talk doen we in #Ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> nog 1 minuut
<Schmiel> rulus: any succes?
<rulus> nee, en 'k heb mezelf nu buitengesloten op de client :(
<rulus> kan niet meer binnen via ssh, dus kan nu niks meer doen.. :P
<Schmiel> hm :(
<rulus> morgen met seriële kabel maar eens kijken
<Schmiel> wat voor n apparaat is het dan?
<MonkeyDust> rulus: heb je openssh- server en cient geinstalleerd?
<rulus> zeker
<rulus> Schmiel, een Alix
<rulus> de 6 reeks om precies te zijn
<Schmiel> ah :)
<Schmiel> heb je hem al lang?
<Schmiel> blij mee?
<rulus> we hebben er zo'n 50 ondertussen, al een paar jaar :)
<Schmiel> lol
<Schmiel> oke :)
<rulus> leuk speelgoed wel ja ;)
<Schmiel> :)
<Skald_9_> hey
<CasW> Hé
<ubuntustartnieto> hoi ik heb een vraagje
<CasW> Vertel
<ubuntustartnieto> ik had windows geinstaleert en men ubuntu starte niet meer op
<ubuntustartnieto> ik wist dat dat was dan heb ik backtrack geinstaleert
<ubuntustartnieto> ( op 3de partitatie )
<CasW> Zag je hem wel bij het opstarten? Kon je zegmaar kiezen voor Ubuntu?
<ubuntustartnieto> dan krijg ik mijn grub menu bij opstarte
<ubuntustartnieto> ik kan kiezen tussen backtrack (ubuntu 8.10 geeft da aan) linux kernel blabla bla (ubuntu 11.04)
<ubuntustartnieto> en windows xp (die al verwijderd is dus werkt niet)
<ubuntustartnieto> als ik dus kernel kies van ubuntu 11.04 dan zegt hij dat er bestanden niet gevonden zijn
<ubuntustartnieto> (ook bij oudere kernel van ubuntu )
<ubuntustartnieto> het enige dat ik kan opstarten is backtrack
<CasW> Je kan grub zegmaar 'updaten' met een commando, ik ben alleen vergeten welk commando dat is
<CasW> Moet je even googelen
<OerHeks> sudo update-grub ?
<Schmiel> ow, heb dat al eens eerder gehad
<CasW> Dat zal hem zijn, ja :p
<ubuntustartnieto> jah ik ook
<Schmiel> pcies :)
<ubuntustartnieto> na windows instaleren
<ubuntustartnieto> en dan had ik live cd ubuntu ter beschikking nu niet ):
<Schmiel> http://www.schmiel.nl/site/?p=264
<Schmiel> 15:21 < OerHeks> sudo update-grub ?
<ubuntustartnieto> kzit in belgie op vakantie dus ik weet ni wak er aan kan doen
<Schmiel> uhu
<ubuntustartnieto> zou dat lukken in backtrack ?
<ubuntustartnieto> (is linux gebaseerd besturingsysteem)
<ubuntustartnieto> (ook gebaseerd op ubuntu )
<OerHeks> nou, backtrack heeft niks met ubuntu van doen, ze maken gebruik 'van' ... maar zou moeten lukken, meestal.
<ubuntustartnieto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603270/
<ubuntustartnieto> =
<ubuntustartnieto> mijn ubuntu kernel staat hier percies niet tussen
<OerHeks> je kan altijd een ubuntu cd downloaden en op stick zetten.
<ubuntustartnieto> hey weetje waar ik aan denk zeg als ik fout ben he
<ubuntustartnieto> maar vanaf ubuntu 9.10 is er toch grub 2 he ?
<ubuntustartnieto> of ben ik fout
<OerHeks> de command is juist.
<ubuntustartnieto> backtrack is op 8.10 gebaseerd dus grub 1
<ubuntustartnieto> kan dat een probleem zijn ?
<CasW> Lijkt me niet
<OerHeks> dus je hebt eerst ubuntu geïnstalleerd, toen windows ( die graag de hele disk pakt) en daarna backtrek ?
<OerHeks> doe dan eens sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntustartnieto> oke ik leg scenario uit ik had eerst cleane ubuntu 11.04 op pc gezet
<OerHeks> zien of je partities nog wel bestaan.
<ubuntustartnieto> ah oke
<ubuntustartnieto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603273/
<ubuntustartnieto> en dan op partitatie 20 gb xp
<ubuntustartnieto> dan heb ik xp partitatie verwijderd en backtrack geinstaleerd (ext3)
<ubuntustartnieto> dan komt in men grub mijn ubuntu 11.04 en mijn backtrack
<ubuntustartnieto> als ik 11.04 enter (op beide kernels) zegt hij dat er bestanden ontbreken
<ubuntustartnieto> kan je hier iets mee ?
<ubuntustartnieto> kunnen julie hier iets mee ?
<OerHeks> je pastebin geeft aan > Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<OerHeks> dus daar zit de fout
<ubuntustartnieto> 1 wa is  da ?  2 hoe los je het op ?
<OerHeks> 1 foute indeling 2 weet ik niet.
<CasW> Daar is een commando voor dacht ik :p
<ubuntustartnieto> mhh toch bedankt
<OerHeks> je bootflag staat ook bij 2e partitie ...
<OerHeks> ik verwachtte bij de 1e ..
<ubuntustartnieto> en wa is da ?
<OerHeks> ?
<ubuntustartnieto> ( partiatie van rond 200 gb is ubuntu 11.04 °
<ubuntustartnieto> wat is een bootflaf
<CasW> Die zegt zegmaar dat 'ie daarvan moet booten
<CasW> (toch?)
<OerHeks> dat sterretje, welke partitie je pc gaat booten
<ubuntustartnieto> ah en kan je zoen vlag zetten bij 2 partitaties
<OerHeks> ik had ook verwacht als je met backtrack gaat spelen, je best wel wat van pcś afweet...
<CasW> En met fdisk kan je dat ding uitlijnen
<CasW> (Dus laten eindigen op het juiste moment)
<ubuntustartnieto> niet echt oerheks
<CasW> (Eergister een SSD'tje geïnstalleerd, met 'hulp' van een artikel in het Linux-magazine, daar stond dit in)
<ubuntustartnieto> leuk
<CasW> Zeker :D
<CasW> (Opstarten in 19 seconden, geteld)
<ubuntustartnieto> kmoet dringend een nieuwe pc )m
<CasW> Kmoet dringend een nieuwe GraKa :)
<ubuntustartnieto> grake ?
<CasW> Grafische Kaart
<ubuntustartnieto> ik een niewe pc 8 jaar oud ): maar heb geen geld geen geld
<ubuntustartnieto>  kwil dringend vakantiebaantje
<ubuntustartnieto> maar da kan ik nog niet legaal
<ubuntustartnieto> moe nog 2 jaar wachte ):
<MrChrisDruif> ubuntustartnieto: Ik begon op m'n 12e volgens mij met vakantie baantjes
<ubuntustartnieto> in belgie minimumleeftijd 16
<CasW> Ik zal 's een advertentie op gaan hangen in de locale supermarkt voor mijn 'technotaal' :p
<MrChrisDruif> Voor "full-time" bedoel je?
<ubuntustartnieto> nee gwn vakantiewerk of weekend of zo
<ubuntustartnieto> wij mogen niks doen zelf geen rekke vulle of zo
<CasW> Nee, wij hier ook niet, maar zwart doet iedereen hier van alles
<MrChrisDruif> CasW: Mag wel, maar beperkt aantal uren en fysiek niet zwaar etc...
<ubuntustartnieto> in belgie niet ):
<CasW> Oké, als jij het zegt :p
<CasW> Ik ben vorig jaar nog ontslagen door de ijsboer van Leeuwarden, hij had de belasting op z'n nek
<CasW> :(
<CasW> Was een leuk baantje
<ubuntustartnieto> mhhh hoe oud ben jij ?
<CasW> Nu 16
<ubuntustartnieto> oke
<Jeroen1104> goedemiddag
<ubuntustartnieto> kmoe weg
<Jeroen1104> kmoe weg?
<OerHeks> middagjes Jeroen1104
<Jeroen1104> OerHeks: hoi ;0
<Jeroen1104> oops :)
<Jeroen1104> ik ben blij verrast van 11.04
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<Jeroen1104> alleen banshee doet soms moeilijke met rippen van cd's
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, kan Banshee dat?
<Jeroen1104> jep
<Jeroen1104> in extra kies je als bron niet muziek maar cd's
<Jeroen1104> ff in de plugins aanzetten
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay....
<MrChrisDruif> Ik gebruik gewoon CD-extractor
<Jeroen1104> ja ik twijfel ook
<CasW> Ik gebruik gewoon brasero
<Jeroen1104> altijd mijn cd's me geript maar de complete import ging niet lekker
<Jeroen1104> van Rythembox naar Banshee
<Jeroen1104> kraakjes en piepjes
<Jeroen1104> maar maakt niet echt uit kon ik mooi de muziek die ik echt nog wilde houden mooi op hoge kwaliteit rippen
<MrChrisDruif> Brasero gebruik voor branden
<MrChrisDruif> Maar gaat een beetje offtopic volgens mij :P
<Jeroen1104> ja idd
<OerHeks> ik brand het liefste met K3B
<Jeroen1104> maar soundjuicer heeft een betere cd bron fetch
<Jeroen1104> soundjuicer ( cd extractor) maakt gebruik van de musicbrainz library
<Jeroen1104> ik heb nog ff een vraag....
<Jeroen1104> hoe herstel ik alle scherm indelingen?
<Jeroen1104> heb hier en daar wat aan schermen getrokken
<Jeroen1104> graag zie ik ze weer standard
<MrChrisDruif> soundjuicer inderdaad
<Jeroen1104> maar de ogg conversie is hoger in banshee
<Jeroen1104> huh? ik heb nu een rode cursor bij de randen
<Jeroen1104> hmmm
<MrChrisDruif> Hoger? :-/
<Jeroen1104> heheh nee standaard grootte
<Jeroen1104> maar die rode cursor snap ik ff niet
<MrChrisDruif> Conversie?
<Jeroen1104> ja
<Jeroen1104> ik heb nu 320kbps ogg tegen oud 160
<MrChrisDruif> Bij soundjuicer?
<Jeroen1104> hmm sorry krijg visite
<Jeroen1104> Banshee is hoger
<MrChrisDruif> Is goed, Aloha
<Jeroen1104> in conversie
<Jeroen1104> toedels
<lord4163> Hailo
<lord4163> hoe kan je een programma in de unity launcher doen?
<lord4163> Het is synology assistant
<MrChrisDruif> lord4163: pinnen bedoel je?
<lord4163> Ja
<lord4163> Ik kan hem niet slepen ofzo
<MrChrisDruif> Rechtermuisknop en add to favorites ofzo?
<OerHeks> in je menu op de launcher staan, en toevoegen aan .. ?
<OerHeks> idd
 * MrChrisDruif gebruikt geen Unity :P
<lord4163> ohw heb het al
<rulus> Schmiel, OerHeks; ongeveer opgelost, localhost stond niet in /etc/hosts als zijnde 127.0.0.1, dus kon localhost niet resolven..
<rulus> victory! "Last login: Wed May  4 17:38:59 2011 from 127.0.0.1"
<rulus> reverse ssh over gprs dus :)
<rulus> het is wel nogal traag
<yssa> hello!
<MrBadWiki> yssa: Aloha
<yssa> After the end of "shipit", are the LocoTeams still providing with free cd's?
<fujisan> Hoi, waar kan ik de desktop effecten in 11.04 vinden?
<exalt> fujisan: ccsm ff installeren
<exalt> begreep ik tenminste.
<fujisan> in ybuntu software centrum?
<fujisan> via*
<fujisan> ok danke
<HeerSMZett> lo ppl
<OerHeks> hallo heer
<HeerSMZett> lo OerHeks
<Schmiel> rulus: mooi :)
<OerHeks> localhost .. had ik niet 1 2 3 aan gedacht
<OerHeks> dan zou de 1e poging ook niet werken, toch ?
<rulus> hoe bedoel je OerHeks?
<OerHeks> ik bedoel, vanaf laptop kreeg je wel ssh verbinding.
<Schmiel> idd, dat is dan wel vreemd
<rulus> ja, maar dat ging niet over die reverse ssh connectie, dus daar zat die 'localhost' niet in
<Schmiel> dat je wel rechstreeks een ssh sessie kon starten
<Schmiel> ah
<OerHeks> ic
<rulus> ik zal die localhost best maar toevoegen aan /etc/hosts, ntp deed daar ook al moeilijk over
<rulus> bedankt voor het meedenken hé, ik ben er vandoor :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<Schmiel> 19:05 < rulus> ik zal die localhost best maar toevoegen aan /etc/hosts
<Schmiel> op zich handig :)
<Schmiel> ow, die is al foetsie
<Chris_____> Goede avodn
<Chris_____> Kan ik even een vraagje stellen?
<HeerSMZett> hmm nu niet meer
<HeerSMZett> :P
<TinyG182> hallo allemaal
<JoshuaL> Hoi
<TinyG182> ben nieuw op ubuntu en heb een probleem na de instalatie. Ubuntu werkt prima
<TinyG182> maar xp wil niet meer
<TinyG182> iemand een idee
<JoshuaL> defineer "xp wil niet meer"
<TinyG182> qls ik in grub xp kies. krijg ik enkel een streepje knipperent links boven
<TinyG182> niks blijft er verandererd niks
<JoshuaL> hmm ik zou het niet weten, misschien weet iemand anders het :)
<JoshuaL> gebruik zelf al jaren geen windows meer
<OerHeks> dit zou normaal goed opgepakt moeten worden, door Grub2
<OerHeks> *tenzij XP besmet is met een rootkit o.i.d.
<OerHeks> zijn je xp partities er nog wel ? open terminal: sudo fdisk -l
<OerHeks> en plak de output in > paste.ubuntu.com
<TinyG182> sorry viel even weg
<TinyG182> joshuaL?
<JoshuaL> <OerHeks> dit zou normaal goed opgepakt moeten worden, door Grub2
<JoshuaL> <OerHeks> *tenzij XP besmet is met een rootkit o.i.d.
<JoshuaL> <OerHeks> zijn je xp partities er nog wel ? open terminal: sudo fdisk -l
<JoshuaL> <OerHeks> en plak de output in > paste.ubuntu.com
<TinyG182>  krijg nu ineens vastlopers in ubuntu.
<TinyG182> dus kan het nu even niet testen
<OerHeks> zit je nu op XP ?
<jpjacobs> tegenwoordig loopt mijn screensaver altijd vast, waardoor ik niks anders kan doen dan X te killen. Nog iemand hier last van op 11.04?
<JoshuaL> jpjacobs, defineer loopt vast
<TinyG182> ik zit nu op windows 7 laptop en idd mijn xp partitie is er nog enminste. dat denk ik.. dev/sda1 ntsf
<OerHeks> in ubuntu terminal: sudo fdisk -l     en paste de output in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> windows laat geen linux info zien namelijk
<TinyG182> hoe doe ik dat?
<TinyG182> gewoon die tekst er lost in plakken met de muis?
<OerHeks> ja, en dan zenden, dan krijg je een url, en plak die hier
<TinyG182>  oke komt er zo aan even op de pc inloggen met chat
<jpjacobs> wel, de screensaver blijft stil staan :)
<jpjacobs> blijkbaar ist een bug in compiz. Moest iemand het ook tegenkomen: naar een VT switchen en killall -9 compiz && DISPLAY=":0" compiz --replace& werkt ;)
<TinYG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603431/ is de link denk ik dqn
<TinyG182> kun je daar wat mee?
<OerHeks> leuk, 4x swap ?
<JanC> jpjacobs: OpenGL screensaver?
<TinyG182> ja ook geen idee waarom
<OerHeks> en /dev/sda7   lijkt in extended te zitten ...
<TinyG182> wat houdt dat in
<TinyG182> en hoe krijg ik terug wat orde op de schijf en xp terug, en minder vastlopers?
<TinyG182> veel gevraagd he
<OerHeks> nou, wat ik begrijp is dat boot nu op xp staat ..?
<OerHeks> ntfs
<TinyG182> nee, als je bedoeld dat xp als eerst opstart
<JanC> TinyG182: welke tools heb je recent gebruikt om je harde schijf te partitioneren?
<jpjacobs> JanC: ja, die vliegende ubuntu logotjes
<TinyG182> gewoon de instal van ubuntu
<JanC> en heb je andere linux/Ubuntu installaties geprobeerd?
<JanC> eerder, bedoel ik?
<TinyG182> xp zelf. heb namelijk al een hoop problemen gekend.
<TinyG182> iemand had me geprobeer te helpen met het probleem wat ik nu aan jullie stel. Xp start niet meer. maar die zorgde er voor dat ik niets meer kon starten.
<TinyG182> daardoor heb ik ubuntu opnieuw geinstalleerd om terug aan mijn bestanden te kunnen.
<TinyG182> dat lukt nu ubuntu werkt
<TinyG182> volgt niemand nog?
<hansw> waar naar toe?
<TinyG182> haha
<TinyG182> janc en oerheks bedoelde ik
<JanC> TinyG182: sorry, ben ook nog in andere kanalen bezig, en kan niet overal tegelijk helpen  ;)
<TinyG182> o oke dan heb ik iets meer geduld
<OerHeks> zie je in ubuntu > locaties je ntfs partitie ?
<TinyG182> jA
<TinyG182> dat zie ik
<TinyG182> wat kan ik doen om een windows partitie trug te laten booten?
<TinyG182> en het teveel aan partitie's te verwijderen. http://paste.ubuntu.com/603431/
<TinyG182> iemand een idee hoe ik xp terug kan laten booten in grub?
<OerHeks> als je die partitie klikt, kan je bij je data.
<OerHeks> ik denk dat het handigste is, xp cd erin, en booten tot installatie, en dan herstellen kiezen. xp kan bootsector herstellen, en dan heb je weer kaal xp.
<OerHeks> en dan in schijfbeheer alle non-windows partities wissen en ubuntu opnieuw installeren, op die lege plek
<JanC> TinyG182: staat Windows in het opstartmenu (GRUB) ?
<TinyG182> ja
<OerHeks> ja JanC maar die is stuk
<CasW> update-grub al geprobeerd?
<JanC> en hoe is die "stuk" ?
<TinyG182> maar ik heb dat hetstellen al eens geprobeerd.
<JanC> krijg jeen fout in Windows?
<JanC> *je een*
<JanC> als je windows kiest dus
<TinyG182> nee windows krijgt geen fout hij start gewoon niet op enkel knippertent streepje links boven
<JanC> hm, vreemd
<OerHeks> gezien die rare partitie verdeling met 4x swap ...
<TinyG182> hoe kan ik zien welke swap de werkende swap is>
<JanC> TinyG182: die tweede NTFS-partitie, is dat een data-partitie of zo?
<TinyG182> ?
<OerHeks> had je een D: ?
<TinyG182> nope dat is een windows partitie maar dat is niet de orginele xp
<TinyG182> die mag gewoon weg.
<TinyG182> was om te proberen xp te installen op andere partitie om zo terug bij de bestanden te kunnen.
<TinyG182> das niet gelukt maar met behulp van ubuntu wel.
<TinyG182> dus nu is de bedoeling de orginele xp laten starten van uit grub
<OerHeks> de 'orginele' is sda1
<TinyG182> ja
<TinyG182> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603431/ sda1 idd
<JanC> TinyG182: heb je je originele Windows-CD nog?
<TinyG182> heb er wel 1 maar weet niet of dat deze instalatie is. als je wil voorstellen van Cd opstarten en dan R duwen voor recovery console, dat is me nog niet gelukt met die Cd
<JanC> hm, als recovery niet lukt kan je altijd Windows opnieuw proberen installeren
<OerHeks> je zou met ubuntu live cd de partities sda2 t/m 10 kunnen wissen. dan zou de xp cd misschien wel de partitie vinden.
<JanC> en als je je bestanden kan backupen natuurlijk
<TinyG182> idd maar de programma's moeten dan ook allemaal opnieuw worden geinstalleerd.
<hansw> of gewoon besluiten dat windows blijkbaar niets voor je is en verder gaan met ubuntu :-)
<JanC> TinyG182: mja, op Ubuntu kan je gewoon een lijst maken van welke programma's je had en die automatisch opnieuw installeren, ik denk dat Windows dat niet heeft bij gebrek aan centraal pakketbeheer  ;-)
<OerHeks> en een snelle mirror in NL kiezen :P
<hansw> centraal en pakketbeheer en windows in 1 zin?
<TinyG182> uhuh.. dus ik kan niet via grub iets doen?
<JanC> hansw: "gebrek" is het belangrijkste woord daar
<JanC> TinyG182: waarschijnlijk wel
<hansw> JanC, pakketbeheer is ook enigsinds een groot woord
<TinyG182> wat zou ik daaraan kunnen doen om eventueel te kunnen booten.
<JanC> hansw: tegenwoordig hebben ze wel iets wat min of meer op pakketbeheer lijkt, dacht ik  ;)
<hansw> voor servers ja
<hansw> alhoewel ubuntu ook wel die kant op gaat, een upgrade naar 11.x koste me een nacht, lijkt wel op het installeren van een service pack :-)
<JanC> TinyG182: het probleem is dat low-level GRUB, partitioneren &c. uitleggen niet evident is  :-/
<hansw> hoefde alleen niet te rebooten
<JanC> hansw: trage download-server, of wat?
<hansw> JanC, unity gebruikt volgens mij de main server als je gaat upgraden
<TinyG182> JanC niet proberen? ik zou het graag proberen.
<hansw> daarna moest ik opnieuw een duitse mirror neerzetten
<JanC> hansw: unity gebruikt niks, en het pakketbeheer gebruikt wat je instelt
<hansw> ja, idd, heb je gelijk in
<hansw> maar ik had niet de main server
<hansw> ik download al tijden van een mirror, die moest ik na de upgrade opnieuw instellen
<TinyG182> JanC kan je niet een poging met me wagen?
<JanC> TinyG182: ik denk dat ik alles samen wel > 200 uren lezen & experimenteren nodig gehad heb om te leren wat ik weet over booten en zo  ;)
<JanC> en het is lastig om van hier uit toe te passen wat ik weet
<hansw> wellicht is een backup maken van je bestanden, je kunt bij de partities, het makkelijkst
<hansw> daarna een fresh install
<TinyG182> kan je mij pc niet overnemen van af bij jou?
<JanC> vooral het snelste ja
<JanC> TinyG182: niet tijdens het rebooten
<JanC> of in GRUB
<TinyG182> hmm
<hansw> heeft hij geen kvm switch? :-)
<JanC> tenzij je iLO of zo hebt  ;)
<TinyG182> iLO?
<JanC> TinyG182: en zelfs dan is er geen garantie dat het lukt
<JanC> TinyG182: een soort mini-computersysteempje in je netwerkkaart dat toelaat dat je via internet/netwerk aan je BIOS kan en zo
<hansw> en een linux guru vragen je windows partitie te fixen is wel enigsinds offtopic geloof ik :-)
<JanC> soort remote desktop server voor BIOS & bootloader dus
<TinyG182> klinkt prima
<JanC> behalve dat meestal enkel serers het hebben  ;)
<hansw> een echte ilo kun je op inloggen en dan doorloggen naar het os als het boot
<JanC> servers
<hansw> of er interactief mee booten
<hansw> hardware problemen mee bekijken
<hansw> ....
<TinyG182> ik heb last van vast lopers. geen bewegingen van muis en niks van keyboard
<hansw> alleen onder windows?
<JanC> omdat servers dikwijls 100km of meer van je bureau staan, en het lastig is om dan even langs te gaan als die niet boot  ;)
<hansw> JanC, via het stopcontact rebooten kan soms een uitkomst zijn :-)
<JanC> hansw:  ☺
<TinyG182> kan neit in windows weet je nog nee in ubuntu
<JanC> hansw: vorig weekend heeft de vriend bij wie ik VPS huur upgrade naar de laatste Debian gedaan, en dus ook Xen 3.2 -> 4.0
<TinyG182> ubuntu loopt ineens vast niet eens bij het laden van een zwaar bestand ofzo
<JanC> bleek dat Xen 4 niet echt goed overeen kwam met de server ivm ACPI & rebooten  :/
<JanC> dan is power switch dus idd. de enige oplossing
<TinyG182> ja maar komt vaker voor dermee
<JanC> TinyG182: dat kan soms een probleem met de grafische driver zijn
<TinyG182> mijn gpu is HD 3850 AGP, bekend vanwegen zijn driver problemen met vista en 7 maar ubuntu ook blijkbaar?
<JanC> anyway, als je al je originele software-CDs nog hebt en je documenten kan backupen is herinstallaties waarschijnlijk het snelste
<TinyG182> nog tips voor de driver
<JanC> TinyG182: hm, ik heb een Radeon HD 3450
<JanC> PCIE
<TinyG182> dat is het verschil denk ik
<JanC> TinyG182: welke grafische driver gebruik je?
<JanC> als je de closed source drivers gebruikt kan je proberen die weer te deïnstalleren
<JanC> (ik gebruik ook enkel open source driver)
<TinyG182> die bij ubuntu kwam + een aditionele van Ati gedownload erna
<hansw> JanC, wij doen alles met vmware
<JanC> TinyG182: aw
<TinyG182> zal eens zien exact welke
<JanC> TinyG182: best is de drivers die bij Ubuntu komen te gebruiken  ;)
<JanC> die zijn op z'n minst een beetje getest  ;)
<TinyG182> Ati binary X.org driver
<JanC> en zijn ook makkelijker te fixen
<TinyG182> die van ati best verwijderen dus
<JanC> TinyG182: is alleszins een goed idee om eens te kijken of het dan beter gaat
<TinyG182> k
<JanC> maar zoals gezegd, ik zou backup maken van wat belangrijk is en dan herinstallatie doen
<JanC> tenzij je echt alle details wil uitzoeken wat er fout gaat in Windows  ☺
<hansw> en als je per se windows wil booten even kijken of er geen spyware, worm of virus op staat met bijvoorbeeld clamav
<JanC> tenzij je windows niet meer nodig hebt op die machine natuurlijk
<TinyG182> wil wel maar ben bang dat dat me alleen niet gaat lukken
<JanC> TinyG182: waar zit je ongeveer?  misschien is er iemand die in je buurt woont?
<TinyG182> Geel belgie.
<JanC> hm, ik zit wel in België, maar andere kant v/h land  ;)
<TinyG182> tenminste momenteel maar het is een loge desktop dus dat neem je niet makelijk me.
<TinyG182> gent?
<JanC> Brugge
<JanC> anyway, herinstallatie lijkt me de beste optie, tenzij je wil bijleren
<trijntje> hey TinyG182, was het toch niet gelukt om in windows te komen?
<TinyG182> nee helaas, daarna lukte het niet eens terug in ubuntu te komen.
<JanC> TinyG182 zei dat Windows booten enkel een knipperende cursor oplevert...
<TinyG182> dat in inmiddels weer gelukt.
<TinyG182> maar xp is nogaltijd niet werkzaam
<trijntje> de vraag is of dat aan grub ligt of aan xp zelf
<TinyG182> trijntje als het goed is wel daar is in princiep niets aan veranderd
<TinyG182> kan je misschien vertellen hoe ik het verschil zie in welke van deze ubuntu partities nu actief is en welke niet?http://paste.ubuntu.com/603431/
<trijntje> je hebt wel erg veel swap partities :P
<TinyG182> idd van de vele pogingen tot instalatione maar welke is wat/
<trijntje> de swap bevat zelf geen programma's, die is alleen voor als actieve programma's meer geheugen nodig hebben
<TinyG182> en wat doe ik daar nu mee
<trijntje> verwijder ze maar, je hebt er toch niks aan
<trijntje> en misschien raakt je pc in de war van al die partities
<TinyG182> oke, doen we.
<trijntje> alleen de linux swap / solaris partities he?
<TinyG182> ja
<trijntje> niet de Extende of Linux of NTFS partities
<TinyG182> oke.
<TinyG182> nog tips voor een beginner, welke gingen moet je hebben en installeren?
<trijntje> bedoel je ubuntu nog een keer installeren?
<TinyG182> ik bedoel, leuke extra of belangrijke software?
<trijntje> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<trijntje> zit flash in, en codecs voor mp3 enzo
<TinyG182> super, nog andere tips?
<trijntje> als je de standaard speler niet prettig vind kan je rhythmbox installeren, die gebruik ik nu
<trijntje> en als je alle details van je systeem in de gate wilt houden kan je conky installeren
<trijntje> en compizconfit-settings-manager om de desktop-effecten in te stellen
<TinyG182> ik heb klassieke weergave, grafische kaart ondersteund het niet, dus heb dan ook niets aan die effecten wss?
<trijntje> misschien niet nee, maar je kan het altijd proberen ;)
<TinyG182> zal ik nog zien, schrijf het in elk geval al op.Dankje.
<TinyG182> hoe kan ik het best xp nu installeren? want ununtu staat op zelfde schijf, en denk in andere partitie.
<TinyG182> ubuntu*
<trijntje> TinyG182, als je een backup van al je data hebt (van zowel ubuntu als xp) kan je het beste eerst xp installeren, en dan ubuntu
<trijntje> als je het andersom doet kan je ubuntu niet meer starten, en moet je weer prutsen
<TinyG182> lastig allemaal..
<trijntje> ja, maar vaak gaan ze ook meteen goed
<TinyG182> oke dan begin is straks dus met een nieuwe instalatie van xp
<DavyO> goedenavond
<hoekje> hallo iedereen
<Cugel> Dag.
<hoekje> dag
<hoekje> alles goed
<DavyO> prima hier, en met jullie?
<hoekje> goed
<trijntje> TinyG182, succes er mee!
<TinyG182> thx
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-05
<TopGear> mopperdemopper
<TopGear> 11.04 werkt weer geweldig zeg... prft
<trijntje> :P
<trijntje> wat is er loos?
<TopGear> ik vervang mijn monitor - hele nvidia settings naar de kolere
<TopGear> dus ik die nvidia drivers uit zetten, om na de reboot weer aan te doen
<MrChrisDruif> Vervelend TopGear
<TopGear> nou, de bovenkant van mijn scherm is rozig, daaronder een lijntje blauw, weer wat roze en daarna rood/oranje/groen gemengd met daaronder weer zwart
<TopGear> en zelfs de recovery mode is zo!
<trijntje> raar...
<trijntje> weet je zeker dat de kabels goed zitten?
<TopGear> en zelfs Windows werkt!
<TopGear> Nuja, wat zou ik dan moeten? Ubuntu is niets meer voor mij ben ik bang... Ik vind dat Unity niets. En als classic toch verdwijnt, ga ik wel over naar den KDE
<MrChrisDruif> TopGear: Je kan ook 10.04(.2) installeren, of zelfs Lubuntu proberen...
<trijntje> TopGear, als je echt wilt overstappen kan je ook eens naar Mint kijken
<TopGear> MrChrisDruif nah, ik ben meer van het nieuwe
<TopGear> trijntje Mint, neuh, daar is niets meer aan te sleutelen :p en ik heb al iets met Mint draien.
<TopGear> draaien
<TopGear> enfin, ik ga eten
<trijntje> eetse TopGear
<MonkeyDust> die deffcon
<deffcon> hallootjes
<deffcon> met wie heb ik het genoegen ?
<MonkeyDust> met de nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor ubuntu
<deffcon> goedemiddag
<deffcon> Ik heb wat problemen met openelec.tv compilen op ubuntu natty, hulp is nodig
<deffcon> iemand
<trijntje> deffcon, heb je daar een website voor?
<deffcon> voor ?
<trijntje> voor waar je dat programma vandaan hebt
<MonkeyDust> begin al eens met te zeggen wat openelec.tv is en doet
<deffcon> www.openelec.tv
<deffcon> What is OpenELEC?
<deffcon> Open Embedded Linux Entertainment Center, or OpenELEC for short, is a small Linux distribution built from scratch as a platform to turn your computer into a complete XBMC media center. OpenELEC is designed to make your system boot as fast as possible and the install is so easy that anyone can turn a blank PC into a media machine in less than 15 minutes.
<MonkeyDust> en wat wil je doen?
<deffcon> en ik wil een pvr functionaliteit mee compilen met een git repo
<deffcon> Dit kon ik eerder doen op ubuntu maverick
<MrChrisDruif> OpenELEC is een distributie...en dat wil je installeren in een andere distro?
<deffcon> nee compilen
<deffcon> om het vervolgens gebruikersklaar te maken voor een andere machine uiteraard
<deffcon> Ik vermoped dat er iets verandert is in 11.04 met glibc
<deffcon> zou dat kunnen
<deffcon> vermoed
<trijntje> deffcon, moet je niet gewoon de installatiedisk maken? Daar hoef je toch niks voor te compilen?
<deffcon> ik heb build-essential al geinstalleerd
<deffcon> dat is de standaard methode, wat ik wil is een personal video recorder functionalteit meecompilen omdat dat er standaard nog niet in zit.
<deffcon> Niet geheel onbelangrijk denk ik ik zit wel op 64 bit 11.04
<MonkeyDust> is er geen devel channel voor ubuntu?
<trijntje> ja, maar dit is niet echt een ubuntu probleem natuurlijk
<trijntje> deffcon, heb je ook gettext geinstalleerd? Dat wil ik nog wel eens een reden zijn dat het fout gaat
<deffcon> Is reeds geinstalleerd
<trijntje> Kan je hier de uitvoer plakken? http://paste.ubuntu.com
 * FlipStonE is away, i'm off... [l/on][p/off] 
<deffcon> yes w8 ff
 * FlipStonE is back, i'm off..., gone 58s 
<deffcon> http://pastebin.com/2sLvrk4w
<deffcon> en nog eentje
<deffcon> http://pastebin.com/qWhU6ZnZ
<OerHeks> http://openelec.tv/installation/install-1-linux
<MonkeyDust> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413333
<OerHeks> en part 2 http://openelec.tv/installation/install-2
<deffcon> @ OerHeks : http://openelec.tv/installation/install-1-linux is alleen om elecelec te installeren / niet compileren !
<OerHeks> volgens mij hoeft dat ook niet ?
<OerHeks> er zit in de tar een install
<JanC> ik denk dat deffcon gewoon libc-dev nodig heeft?
<JanC> moet misschien wel  de makefiles fixen  ;)
<HeerSMZett> lo ppl
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha HeerSMZett
<HeerSMZett> lohai mrchrisdruif
<HeerSMZett> ik probeer startup manager te starten maar er gebeurt niks..
<MrChrisDruif> Raar
<HeerSMZett> jha dat dacht ik ook al
<HeerSMZett> hij stond al niet in systeem beheer enz enz
<HeerSMZett> en als ik doe gksudo startupmanager OOK NIKS
<HeerSMZett> wou mijn startup wijzigen want in een of rare manier staat er een xp tussen
<HeerSMZett> en kan ik meerdere dingen selectern
<MrChrisDruif> Moet helaas gaan, tot later. Succes!
<HeerSMZett> damn vergeten te isntaleren
<HeerSMZett> dom
<JanC> ☺
<HeerSMZett> jha ff stukje gemist
<HeerSMZett> dacht dat een een standaard stukje software was
<JanC> nope
<HeerSMZett> aaah
<HeerSMZett> dus vandar
<HeerSMZett> tis wat alemaal
<HeerSMZett> waardownloaden jullie skins?
<Schmiel> 5
<HeerSMZett> verkeerde knop
<HeerSMZett> :P
<JanC> HeerSMZett: wat voor skins?  (en nergens, in feite ;) )
<HeerSMZett> hmm gewoon voor ubuntu desktop
<HeerSMZett> dus de hele paneel en icons veranderen
<JanC> er is gnome-look en zo?
<JanC> en er zijn een aantal thema's die gepackaged zijn in het officiële archief en een aantal ook in PPA's
<HeerSMZett> jha k standaard uiterlijken maar echt een beetje mooie thema's hebben jullie geen standaard site voor?
<JanC> HeerSMZett: er is http://gnome-look.org/
<JanC> ik denk dat dat de meest populaire is
<JanC> maar er kunnen er ook andere zijn...
<MonkeyDust> gnome-art
<MonkeyDust> http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/look.html
<lord4163> wow werkt die captcha wel? :P
<lord4163> ik type nooit captcha's goed en elke keer bij deze chat wel :P
<lord4163> Weet iemand hier hoe ik het prullenbakicoon wijzig?
<lord4163> in unity launcher?
<JanC> lord4163: verandert dat niet mee met het thema?
<lord4163> ja maar ik wil gewoon alleen het prullenbak icoon veranderen
<piratelv> Hallo iedereen
<lord4163> zonder verdere veranderingen, is dat mogelijk?
<lord4163> hallo
<lord4163> want voorheen tijdens beta 1 hebben ze nog een ander icoon gehad
<lord4163> dat vond ik veel mooier
<piratelv> Eerste keer in dit irc kanaal, is het hier altijd zo rustig?
<lord4163> ze zijn altijd heel stil
<lord4163> met 100+ gebruikers....
<piratelv> 66 dat ik nu zie
<lord4163> :D
<lord4163> ik ga eten doei
<xchat> hey iedereen
<xchat> ik heb een vraagje hoe voeg ik dit kanaal toe aan xchat
<xchat> (in noob taal ben ubuntu beginner )
<linze> goeie avond all
<piratelv> goedeavond
<linze> piratelv: hoi
<xchat> maar kan iemand me helpen ?
<piratelv> Hoe bedoel je toevoegen?
<xchat> ik heb xchat geinstraleerd in ubuntu
<xchat> en wil dit kanaal + ubuntu nl offtopic er aan toevoege
<JanC> xchat: als je rechtsklikt op de naam van een kanaal kan je het toevoegen aan de favorieten?
<xchat> jah maar ubuntu-nl staat er nergens in
<JanC> eh?
<xchat> (sorry als ik dom overkom maar is nog maar eerste week met ubuntu)
<JanC> heeft niks met Ubuntu te maken, is hetzelfde op Windows  ;)
<xchat> jah mar ik heb nooit da in windows gebruikt (;
<JanC> xchat: standaard gaat die naar #ubuntu, denk ik?
<xchat> neeh
<xchat> aleen ubuntu server denk ik dat er in staat
<xchat> (van ubuntu achtige)
<JanC> "Ubuntu Servers" is het netwerk
<xchat> ah nee vergis me aleen debian server niks met ubuntu servers ):
<JanC> eh?
<xchat> ah toch ubuntu servers staat er toch in
<xchat> oke ik zit nu in ubuntu servers
<xchat> nu zit ik in kanaal ubuntu
<JanC> je kan met /join of /j naar een ander kanaal, vb. "/j #ubuntu-nl"
<xchat> ik zie me hieronder staan ( tantewillem maar ik kan niks doen)
<JanC> gewoon onderaan een tekstje intikken en <enter> ?
<xchat> mar ik zit niet in kanaal daar zie bv in program niet wat jij typy
<JanC> hm?
<tantewillem> ah nu wel (:
<tantewillem> duurde aleen tijdje bedankt janC
<tantewillem> echt bedankt
<JanC> misschien zat je op een andere server in het netwerk
<JanC> en was de verbinding aan de trage kant
<tantewillem> (:
<tantewillem> kan zijn
<MonkeyDust> tantewillem: mijn nichtje heet nonkel sara (oom sara)
<tantewillem> haha
<tantewillem> grappig
<Help> Hoi wanneer ik mijn ubuntu opstart krijg ik alleen een paars scherm met uubuntulogo
<OerHeks> Guest26198, probeer eens op te starten in recovery modus, houd linker shift vast tijdens booten.
<Guest26198> er gebeurt nog steeds niets ik krijg hetzelfde scherm
<OerHeks> zie je hdd activiteit ?
<OerHeks> recoverymode zou het moeten doen.
<Guest26198> hoe bedoel je? ik krijg een scherm met he ubuntulogo en vijf sipjes
<OerHeks> hdd activiteit -> lampje
<Guest26198> ahja zou kunnen
<Guest26198> maar die recover modus werkt niet
<OerHeks> de oplossing zou zijn, bij inlog voor 'classic'  kiezen en in het systeem menu stuurprogramma's de driver ophalen.
<OerHeks> maar als recovery al niet werkt, vreemd
<Guest26198> maar hoe kan ik een terminal openen?
<OerHeks> ctrl + alt T
<OerHeks> of menu hulpmiddelen
<Guest26198> ik bedoel anuit dat scherm
<Guest26198> *vanuit
<rimo> iemand ervaring met belastingaangifte via ubuntu
<rimo> ?
<OerHeks> nope
<Gotiniens> alleeen verzenden
<piratelv> Al een tijdje vraag ik me af. Waarom heeb ubuntu-nl.org nog steeds dat oude uiterlijk? ubuntu.com heeft al 2 cycles een nieuwer, frisser uiterlijk.
<Guest26198> wanneer ik mijn pc opstart krijg ik alleen een "terminal"venster wat moe ik typen?
<OerHeks> piratelv, goeie vraag. ik vermoed dat er hard aan gewerkt word.
<hansw> zo, eindelijk mijn knoppen rechts, en een heldere look en feel in unity
<hansw> wat een gedoe zeg
<OerHeks> ik wil ze graag links .. in KDE
<hansw> haha
<piratelv> Dat hoop ik ook OerHeks. Was benieuwt en dacht dat irc de snelste manier was om de status te weten te komen.
<OerHeks> de status weet ik niet precies. eigenlijk ook niet precies wie hier mee bezig is.
<piratelv> Dat is jammer. Dan ga ik ook maar eens rond het Ubuntu nl forum kijken.
<Guest26198> Hoi ik krijg een soort van "terminal" venster wanneer ik mijn pc opstart wat moet ik typen ?
<OerHeks> ow ik vind ze wel, piratelv > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-website/+members ~  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/WebsiteTheme/Forum/Meehelpen
<Guest26198> kan iemand helpen?
<OerHeks> startx gaf je een passwoord vraag, en die gaf incorrect login ..
<OerHeks> lukt starten in recovery wel ?
<Guest26198> als ik opstart en op ESC druk dan krijg ik een soort van menu waaruit ik kan kiezen als ik dan recovery kies dan krijg ik weer een menu waarin ik kan kiezen tussen verder opstarten, opstarten ik veilige grafische modus enz...
<tantewillem> yup als ik opstart in backtrack moet ik ook startxe
<piratelv> Dankje OerHeks. Ik zal die pagina's zeker bekijken.
<OerHeks> Guest26198, en thunderbird installeren, hoe heb je dat gister gedaan ?
<Guest26198> gewoon via softwarecentrum maar ik moest twee paketten verwijderen om de instalatie te vervoledigen en dan werd mijn scherm zwart
<OerHeks> ah wel belangrijke info, lijkt me
<leoquant>  drivers zijn geinstalleerd, maar niet actief...:/ is dat een algemene bug in natty?
<leoquant> (drivers graf. kaart)
<OerHeks> nvidia, leoquant ?
<leoquant> ja idd
<OerHeks> booten in classic, daar activeren
<Guest26198> waaat?
<OerHeks> was voor leo ^^
<leoquant> OerHeks, dus dan eerst deinstalleren uiteraard? of heeft hardware drivers een optie activeren?
<leoquant> sorry Guest26198
<OerHeks> ja, in menu stuurprogrammaś
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> dank
<OerHeks> de-installeren lijkt me niet nodig.
<rimo> ik heb een 11.04 vraagje
<rimo> hoe kan ik die linkerbalk met iconen aanpassen?
<rimo> dus eigenlijk wil ik het smaller met kleinere icoontjes
<MonkeyDust> met CCSM
<MonkeyDust> heb je compiz config settings manager?
<hansw> en andere iconen direct met appearance
<rimo> zit dat er standaard in?anders heb ik het niet denk ik
<rimo> ik weet niet eens wat CCSM is eigenlijk ;-)
<hansw> compiz settings manager
<rimo> moet ik dat eerst installeren?
<hansw> als je linksbovenin klikt en intypt: compas dan komt hij naar voren als je hem hebt. Anders moet je hem eerst installeren
<rimo> nee heb ik niet,hoe installeer ik hem als ik vragen mag?
<MonkeyDust> rimo: http://imagebin.org/151853
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu unity plugin
<rimo> daar ga ik wel uitkomen denk ik
<rimo> maar wat vinden jullie na een aantal dagen van 11.04?
<OerHeks> welke 11.04 ?
<rimo> ubuntu ;-)
<OerHeks> ow ik draai KDE
<rimo> heb hem er net opgezet,ben benieuwd
<OerHeks> prima
<hansw> het is nog lang niet klaar
<rimo> maar wel stabiel genoeg?
<rimo> of beter nog 10.04 of 10.10 draaien?
<hansw> ook dat valt nog tegen, paar crashes gehad
<OerHeks> hmm mama's laptop draait direct unity, zonder 'driver'
<OerHeks> ati
<hansw> maar na de laatste updates doet hij het goed
<rimo> dus geen reden om te downgraden?
<OerHeks> hoe wou je downgraden, behalve verse install ?
<MonkeyDust>  idd, downgraden is redelijk drastisch en radikaal
<OerHeks> als je unity niks vind, kies dan classic gnome bij login
<leoquant> OerHeks, ?
<rimo> verse install ook goed ;-)
<OerHeks> maar classic verdwijnt met 11.10 :(
<MonkeyDust> ah?
<rimo> is denk ik even wennen allemaal
<leoquant> nog steeds drivers zijn geinstalleerd, maar niet actief..
<MonkeyDust> canonical doet echt alle moeite van de wereld om ubuntu onpopulair te maken
<OerHeks> leo ?
<OerHeks> oke welke driver heb je genomen en welke nvidiakaart heb je ?
<OerHeks> want [current] was ook voor mij niet de goede
<MonkeyDust> 97% van alles wat ik lees over unity is negatief en zelf hou ik er ook niet van
<leoquant> current aanbevolen driver, de 173 ook geprobeerd
<rimo> dus iedereen over naar Win7 of 8 hahahaha
<leoquant> 7600 256mb
<OerHeks> dan zou 173 moeten werken, dacht ik.
<OerHeks> hmmz
<MonkeyDust> ik ga maar eens Mint of Pinguy installeren, denk ik
<OerHeks> de-installeren, keihard
<leoquant> heb nu de current, nadat ik de 173 draaide met dezelfde melding
<rimo> zoek gewoon een makkelijk,snel en stabiel systeem voor mijn netbook
<leoquant> OerHeks, hoe gaat die command over direct rendering ook al weer?
<leoquant> iets met greb direct...
<leoquant>  glxinfo | grep render
<leoquant> direct rendering: Yes
<leoquant> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7600 GT/PCI/SSE2
<leoquant> gek toch?
<OerHeks> wel actief dus
<leoquant> daarom
<leoquant> zowel met de 173 als de current
<leoquant> ik keek even in de bash history
<leoquant> zijn er sites die dit kunnen testen?
<leoquant> frames even geven per sec
<leoquant> 7085.974 FPS
<leoquant> in 5.0 seconds
<OerHeks> dit is na upgrade ?
<leoquant> nee clean install, bedoel je dat?
<OerHeks> jups
<leoquant> die frames lijken me ook ok
<leoquant> googleearth maar eens doen?(installeren)?
<OerHeks> als die draait, geinige bugmelding :-D
<leoquant> hoeveel frames heb jij per 5 sec?
<OerHeks> waar doe je dat ?
<leoquant> glxgears in terminal
<OerHeks> ja, dŕ draaien nu 3 wielen
<leoquant> bij mij niet he...:/
<OerHeks> 5560 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1111.991 FPS
<leoquant> dan lijk ik de drivers in gebruik te hebben
<OerHeks> jups :-D
<OerHeks> echt wel
<leoquant> zijn die 173 drivers "beter".?
<OerHeks> oke, nvidia 7025 onboard is achterhaald
<hansw> 6968 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1393.569 FPS
<hansw> mhmm
<leoquant> bij current stond aanbevolen
<hansw> 7664 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1532.776 FPS
<OerHeks> deze gemiddeld 1100.000 FPS
<OerHeks> hmmz
<hansw> en dat voor dat domme eee doosje van me :-)
<OerHeks> zou de vervelende lag bij patience kunnen verklaren.
<leoquant> tja..
<leoquant> ik denk dat ik het zo laat dan...
<leoquant> een bug bij extra hardware drivers
<leoquant> of hoe het ook heet
<leoquant> OerHeks, bedankt weer!:)
<OerHeks> ik zoek ook al naar een vergelijkende bugmelding ..
<leoquant> op het forum staat een draadje
<leoquant> ff zoeken
<OerHeks> wat is de logische search input ? nvidia 173 show not active , but is active?
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/extra-stuurprogramma%27s/
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/772207
<OerHeks> http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/520008-need-help-video-driver-natty-2.html
<leoquant> is installed but not active in display, but looks ok
<OerHeks> jups
<Jhinta> goeie avond ieder
<Jhinta> iemand verstand van evdev touch screen
<leoquant> OerHeks, mijn verhaal bij de bugstory gedaan
<leoquant> wat kun je meer doen?
<OerHeks> je abboneren op antwoord
<leoquant> in synaptic kijken ook
<leoquant> ja idd
<leoquant> de nouveau drivers staan nasst de current drivers...:/
<leoquant> sapperdeflap
<OerHeks> dat kan het verklaren, nouveau actief ?
<leoquant> nah, er staan meer drivers geinstalleerd in linux, het gaat om de geactiveerde,ik durf niet aan om dit te testen en nouveau te verwijderen
<OerHeks> nee, ik ook niet.
<OerHeks> wel de 173 drivers
<hansw> leoquant, je kan hem toch altijd weer toevoegen later?
<leoquant> brrr hansw klint zo een voudig...
<hansw> staat gewoon in het software centre
<leoquant> failsave is nouveaui
<hansw> center
<leoquant> dacht ik
<leoquant> je moet werken met blaclisten van drivers enzo...
<leoquant> k
<leoquant> het werkt: unity, ik het went snel
<leoquant> ツ
<OerHeks> ik zeg toch, dit word een grappige bugmelding :P
<hansw> en kijk of je die firmware for nVidia nodig hebt :-)
<OerHeks> remove nouveau
<leoquant> gedoe wordt het
<MonkeyDust> ik vind één launchbar wat weinig
<leoquant> greetz! en thx
<hansw> MonkeyDust, je kunt cairo dock er naast draaien, is ook opengl
<MonkeyDust> ah
<hansw> gewoon opstarten en aan de onder of rechterkant zetten
<hansw> mijn vrouw had zoiets van, 'wat doet die balk aan de linker kant?'
<OerHeks> laptop booten 1e keer .. duim duim
<OerHeks> live draaide unity in 1x
<hansw> netjes
<MonkeyDust> ja, en wat is het commando voor cairo-dock?
<hansw> MonkeyDust, klik op het programma icoon en zoek
<hansw> of links bovenin
<MonkeyDust> niet gevonden
<hansw> en zoek :-)
<hansw> en anders installeren
<hansw> glx-dock is de naam in het software center
<MonkeyDust> yes, had het net gevonden, nu proberen
<hansw> ow lol, nieuwe printer in bestelling, dat ding lijkt ook te scannen
<hansw> http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/printer/Photosmart/1/storefronts/CN216A%2523B1H
<OerHeks> check voor updates, hansw, zometeen is hij ook dubbelzijdig
<hansw> OerHeks, geen idee, wil hem hebben om foto's te printen
<OerHeks> ja handig ding, die kan een overzichtje printen van je memorykaartje, en je kan dan aanvinken, scannen, en hij print ze uit
<hansw> daarom
<sgs1990> is ubuntu 11.04 ook te gebruiken als netbook editie of komt hier nog een netbook editie voor,,,, weet iemand dit?
<OerHeks> nee, de netbook editie is komen te vervallen, je kan met dezelfde cd installeren
<hansw> OerHeks, het grappige is dat ik nog ongeveer 100 pakjes fotopapier heb liggen van hp :-)
<hansw> was voor relaties die ze niet meenamen
<sgs1990> OerHeks,   dus hij maakt er zelf een netbook editie van dan?
<MrChrisDruif> sgs1990: Unity was oorspronkelijk de netbook editie :)
<OerHeks> jups, probeer maar live :-)
<sgs1990> dus geen problemen, et word niet te zwaar om te draaien
<OerHeks> hansw, de inkt is zo duur .. maar erg goed, ook na 10 jaar.
<MrChrisDruif> sgs1990: In principe niet gaan we van uit, mocht Unity/Ubuntu te zwaar zijn, kan je altijd nog gaan kijken naar de (bijna officiële) Lubuntu :)
<hansw> OerHeks, ach, dit gaat allemaal van overuren af
<hansw> dus merk ik er niet veel van
<OerHeks> vervelend .. 'er zijn op deze computer geen gesloten stuurprogramma's ..."
<OerHeks> hij werkt OOTB
<sgs1990> oke thanks MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Graag gedaan
<hansw> OerHeks, dat is leuk ja :-) ootb
<Jeroen1104> goedenavond
<OerHeks> nou, mamaś laptop kan weer in de tas
<Jeroen1104> hoi OerHeks
<Jeroen1104> :)
<OerHeks> avond Jeroen1104
<Jeroen1104> ik ben al aardig gewend aan Unity
<Jeroen1104> of laat ik zeggen de Launcher
<hansw> ik ben er nog niet echt gek op
<hansw> wennen doet het wel maar ik mis nog te veel
<OerHeks> xchat nog vergeten :p
<hansw> en het is zo achterlijk groot
<Jeroen1104> nou moet ik zeggen dat ik niet echt een mega intensieve gebruiker ben
<Jeroen1104> wat de launcher?
<hansw> nee, de iconen in dat zwarte scherm
<hansw> dash
<Jeroen1104> als je volgens mij compiz settings toevoegd kun je die kleiner maken
<hansw> de linker balk iconen wel ja
<Jeroen1104> in synaptics
<Jeroen1104> of de software lib
<hansw> maar die in dash naar voren komen bedoel ik
<Jeroen1104> geen idee
<Jeroen1104> ik las iets van dat Evolution weg zou gaan voor thunderbird als email client
<Jeroen1104> ??
<Jeroen1104> jammer vind het een fijne email client
<OerHeks> waar lees je dat ?
<hansw> http://hanswolters.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/1.png <-- die bedoel ik Jeroen1104
<OerHeks> niks van bekend hier.
<OerHeks> er zijn ook stemmen voor chromium standaard ..
<Jeroen1104> hansw: ah die bedoel je a ja die zijn groot ja
<hansw> te groot imho
<Jeroen1104> OerHeks:  ik wil geen google rommel
<MrChrisDruif> Jeroen1104: Chromium is OpenSource hoor <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Chrome is van Google
<Jeroen1104> ah brb foon
<MonkeyDust> Chrome (browser) is closed source, Chromium is open source, nee?
<MrChrisDruif> Afaik wel MonkeyDust
<OerHeks> leuke verhalen, verder niet boeiend, je kiest toch je eigen applicatie
<MonkeyDust> op Flash na heb ik wel iets van Stallman in mij :S
<hansw> ik heb wel eens ruzie gehad met Stallman
<Jeroen1104> ben ik weer....
<MonkeyDust> te puur?
<OerHeks> je hebt flash en flash, veel filmpjes tonen gebreken van oude versies.
<Jeroen1104> ach het maakt me eigenlijk ook niet zoveel uit
<Jeroen1104> Flash mogen ze wel killen wmb
<Jeroen1104> veeeel te zwaar en achterhaald
<MonkeyDust> Gnash werkt niet zo goed
<Jeroen1104> ik heb in FF de flashblock
<hansw> gewoon geen flash cookies accepteren, dir op slot zetten :-)
<Jeroen1104> en mijn laptop is er blij mee
<OerHeks> hup op 755
<hansw> nee, 000, niks lezen :-)
<hansw> ik ken maar 1 site die dan gaat protesteren
<hansw> zie.nl ofzo
<OerHeks> maar dan kan je geen gefingeerde flashcookies aanmaken :p
<hansw> jawel, naar /dev/null verwijzen ofzo :-)
<hansw> maar ben ik te lui voor
<OerHeks> google is youtube aan het overzetten.
<hansw> doen ze al jaren
<OerHeks> per x minuten komt er een dag aan video bij :-S
<hansw> ik kijk er af en toe, niet zo heel veel
<HeerSMZett> heeft iemand ook al eens het idee dat na de laaste update de desktop enzo niet lekker reageerd?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, toen heb ik Elementary OS geïnstalleerd O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Was al gelijk met dat Natty uit was hoor
<OerHeks> ik kubuntu, maar met een laptop met Ati loopt het soepeltjes.
<HeerSMZett> hmm k
<HeerSMZett> dusssss ubuntu mis stappen aan het maken of zo?
<OerHeks> je kan altijd terug naar classic gnome
<OerHeks> uitloggen, classic kiezen als GDM en inloggen
<HeerSMZett> ik had al classic weer aanstaan
<HeerSMZett> maar gewoon als ik zie hoevaak scherm opbow niet lekker gaat,,,,...
<HeerSMZett> tis wat
<HeerSMZett> ach ja we eisen ook veel van de systemen tegenwoordig
<MrChrisDruif> HeerSMZett: Is dat zo?
<HeerSMZett> hmm tja alles moet mooi bewegen doorzichtig glimmen veel tegelijk enz
<HeerSMZett> hmm muis klikken gaat niet lekker
<HeerSMZett> ff rebooten
<OerHeks> transparantie is een zware plugin.
<JanC> als schermopbouw fouten toont lijkt me dat eerder een driver-bug...
<JanC> OerHeks: waarom is transparantie "zwaar"?  ;)
<OerHeks> zonder is het sneller.
<JanC> wat is sneller zonder transparantie?
<OerHeks> ik merkt dit gewoon, en transparantie vind ik eigenlijk niet eens nuttig.
<OerHeks> hoe het scherm reageert, switchen van desktop
<HeerSMZett> l
<HeerSMZett> o
<niks1608> hallo allemaal
<hansw> dag kees
<niks1608> kan iemand me vertellen wat ik moet doen om 11.04 goed te krijgen op mijn laptop?
<hansw> vermoedelijk moet je het installeren
<niks1608> ik heb geupgraded, en de live cd geprobeert bijde dus niks
<hansw> define niks
<niks1608> geen beeld verder ok
<hansw> oftewel, omschrijf wat er mis gaat
<niks1608> op forum zijn er ook diverse meldingen over
<OerHeks> laat me raden, nvidia ?
<niks1608> nee
<niks1608> als ik via grub een oude kernel gebruik werkt het wel ok
<hansw> ik ben te moe, ik ga slapen
<hansw> mzzl
<OerHeks> :-)
<niks1608> sorry is het te laat om iets te weten te komen
<OerHeks> welke GPU zit er in die laptop ?
<niks1608> GPU ? geen idee
<niks1608> geluid en video zijn intel standaart
<OerHeks> terminal:   lspci | grep -i VGA
<niks1608> sorry maar laptop werkt niet dus
<OerHeks> kan ook in de oude kernel
<niks1608> weet je wat ook vreemd is als ik er mijn pc vga scherm aansluit werkt het wel allemaal
<niks1608> GPU = intel mobile 4 series
<niks1608> OerHeks ben je er nog?
<OerHeks> ja hoor, ik lees net over mobile 4 problems.. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/154611 o.a.
<OerHeks> ik weet geen oplossing of oorzaak :(
<niks1608> met de kernel 2.6.35-29 werkt alles gewoon
<niks1608> wel ik ga ook maar pitten
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-06
<Jeroen1104> goedemorgen
<rulus> argh, iemand ervaring met ntp? het werkt niet automatisch bij het opstarten, maar als ik het dan herstart werkt het wel..?
<rulus> ik ga hem proberen te updaten, dit is echt te gek
<rulus> zonder succes helaas :P
<Schmiel> rulus: ik stel daar meestal een cronjob voor in
<rulus> hoezo?
<Schmiel> */30    *     *     *     *  /usr/sbin/ntpdate ntp.hostname.nl
<Schmiel> omdat het volgens mij niet automagisch werkt
<Schmiel> ik heb het nog niet echt out of the box zien werken afaik
<rulus> wel ik heb net ntpdate eraf gegooid, maar ntp zou normaal toch moeten werken
<rulus> moet ik weer een hack errond schrijven die checkt of het werkt en anders herstart en dat dan in cron zetten
<Schmiel> wat gebruik je voor ntp dan?
<rulus> de ntp daemon gewoon
<rulus> ntpdate wordt niet meer onderhouden
<Schmiel> apt-cache search ntp
<Schmiel> ntpdate - client for setting system time from NTP servers
<Schmiel> da's alles wat ik kan vinden iig
<rulus> ntp - Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs
<rulus> vreemd dat jij die niet hebt, toch redelijk standaard denk ik
<Schmiel> juh
<Schmiel> je hebt gelijk
<Schmiel> home/schmiel# apt-get install ntp
<Schmiel> Reading package lists... Done
<Schmiel> Building dependency tree
<Schmiel> Reading state information... Done
<Schmiel> Suggested packages: ntp-doc
<Schmiel> The following NEW packages will be installed: ntp
<Schmiel> interessant
<Schmiel> :)
<rulus> hij geeft wel conflicten met ntpdate naar mijn ervaring (hangt soms 5 min. bij het starten), vandaar dat ik die ntpdate eraf heb gegooid
<rulus> je kan hetzelfde bereiken met 'ntpd -gq'
<Schmiel> thnx
<rulus> 'k ga dan maar zo'n herstart script schrijven.. er zitten er zo nog in mijn cron :P
<Schmiel> :)
<rulus> dit zou 'm moeten zijn https://github.com/Rulus/voyage-util/commit/e648845a4b2f008342c5c84f41802e282a544c0d
<HeerSMZett> lo ppl
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha HeerSMZett
<HeerSMZett> lo MrChrisDruif
<HeerSMZett> kep eens op mijn laptop xfce desktop geinstalled(nu ik eindelijk weet hoe ik em ook kan gebruiken
<MrChrisDruif> Wat? De laptop of xfce?
<HeerSMZett> op mijn laptop xfce
<HeerSMZett> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, en toen?
<HeerSMZett> na ik weet nu door jullie dat als ik mij afmeld dat ik em kan selecteren
<HeerSMZett> dus ben  blij vindt xfce wel handig
<HeerSMZett> ook zo eens ff doen op mijn hoodpc
<HeerSMZett> ff xfce installeren
<HeerSMZett> bij ubuntu gnome op
<MrChrisDruif> Je hoeft niet per se uit te loggen, als je de laptop opstart kan het ook gelijk
<HeerSMZett> k
<Schmiel> nice rulus
<HeerSMZett> begin linux steed mooier te vinden :D
<MrChrisDruif> HeerSMZett: Je kan het zo mooi maken als je zelf wilt met al die thema's die er zijn
<HeerSMZett> jha was ik ook al aan begonnen en in xfce zitten al bult zooi ingebakken
<MrChrisDruif> HeerSMZett: Lubuntu is ook leuk O:-)
<HeerSMZett> laten we dat eens googlen lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Gebruikt LXDE ipv Gnome (of Xfce / KDE)
<MrChrisDruif> Is "bijna" officieel trouwens :D
<MrChrisDruif> HeerSMZett: wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> En de officiële website is lubuntu.net
<HeerSMZett> MrChrisDruif, ben em aan het instaalen
<MrChrisDruif> Nice :D
<MrChrisDruif> Kom ook gerust langs op #lubuntu & #lubuntu-offtopic
<MrChrisDruif> Is wel Engels daar, maar hun hebben meer verstand van OpenBox (is voor Lubuntu hetzelfde als metacity/compiz is voor Ubuntu/Gnome)
<HeerSMZett> openbox hmm ook ff voor gaan lezen
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan je helemaal scheel lezen over Linux en alle mogelijkheden die je daarmee hebt :)
<MrChrisDruif> OpenBox is dus de window manager
<HeerSMZett> jha las ik
<HeerSMZett> naast dat het licht it wat is nogmeer voordeel van lubuntu?
<HeerSMZett> ff opstarten brb
<MrChrisDruif> Voornamelijk dat het lichter is, maar ja: met ongeveer alle DE/WM/FM etc kan je alles doen wat je wilt. En als wobbly windows etc. je niet uit maakt, dan kan je net zo goed voor de lichtste gaan :)
<HeerSMZett> lo again
<HeerSMZett> hmm lubuntu-laptop of wat staat er start niet op
<HeerSMZett> heeft veel van xp weg zeg
<hansw> hmm, kan unity al zelf windows xp kleiner maken?
<hansw> of zet hij er dan een windows versie op, hoop van niet :-)
<HeerSMZett> hll reboots uitzich zelf onder lubuntu
<HeerSMZett> MrChrisDruif, is lubuntu niet geschikt voor een aspire one?
<MrChrisDruif> HeerSMZett: Hoezo niet?
<HeerSMZett> na gewoon krijg opeens zwart scherm met txt en hij springt weer naar het inlog scherm
<MrChrisDruif> Welke versie, natty?
<HeerSMZett> dus ik kom er in dan wil ik bijvoorbeeld xchat opstarten en kom dan binnen een sec terug op het inlog scherm
<HeerSMZett> natty?
<MrChrisDruif> 11.04, bijnaam Natty Narwhal :)
<MrChrisDruif> Of kort natty
<MrChrisDruif> HeerSMZett: ISO gecheckt etc?
<HeerSMZett> hmm net gewoon gedaan sudo install enz enz
<MrChrisDruif> sudo install wat?
<MrChrisDruif> En op welke versie zit je nu?
<HeerSMZett> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<MrChrisDruif> lubuntu-desktop meta package bestaat volgens mij niet
<MrChrisDruif> Dacht ik in ieder geval. PPA geïnstalleerd?
<HeerSMZett> hmm ken niet veel van linux dus geen flauw idee
<MrChrisDruif> Op welke versie van Ubuntu heb je geïnstalleerd?
<HeerSMZett> nieuwste
<HeerSMZett> net deze week geupdate en eupgrade
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay..
<HeerSMZett> jha
<HeerSMZett> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik heb eerder gehoord dat Acer One's niet altijd even lekker werken met Ubuntu
<HeerSMZett> ik kon niet zo snel zien wat er op die zwarte pagina stond. ook waarom hij die netbook versie et wil opstarten
<HeerSMZett> MrChrisDruif, klopt
<HeerSMZett> al genoeg zooi mee gehad in het begin
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<hansw> haha
<hansw> oude compac laptop nx7400
<HeerSMZett> in het begin werkte gewoon niks
<hansw> unity in 1 keer er op
<HeerSMZett> tja heb hier ook nog een thin client liggen, krijg er nog niet eens een bootcd met ubuntu aan het draaien
<HeerSMZett> MrChrisDruif, een idee waardoor lubuntu niet werkt dan op een aspire one?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, eigenlijk niet :(
<CasW> Hmm, ik had niet die backup terug moeten zetten :( Als ik nu naar localhost surf, en hij de pagina die ik heb gemaakt laadt, dan laadt hij nog de layout.css van m'n backup, maar die staat niet in /var/www :(
<CasW> Hoe dit op te lossen?
<CasW> (Cache al 's uitgedaan)(
<CasW> -(
<CasW> Hmm, nu doet 'ie het weer goed
<CasW> Nouja
<HeerSMZett> MrChrisDruif, hoe kan ik lubuntu dan deinstaleren?
<MrChrisDruif> sudo apt-get autoremove lubuntu-desktop lijkt me
<HeerSMZett> want doe ik gewoon daarna een reinstall om te testen
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan ook sudo apt-get install -f lubuntu-desktop proberen
<MrChrisDruif> De -f zal proberen te fixen als het niet goed is
<HeerSMZett> ff inloggen op lubuntu dan maar weer
<HeerSMZett> duzz
<HeerSMZett> hmm openbox of dus lbuntu loopt niet openbox wel iets alleen geen inet verbinding
<HeerSMZett> ik ga dat vandaag denkik eens proberen op mijn normale pv
<HeerSMZett> maar op deze laptop loopt het voor geen meter en nog korter
<MrChrisDruif> Vervelend
<MrChrisDruif> Maar zoals ik al zei; kom eens langs op #lubuntu, is dan wel Engels, maar hun hebben veel meer verstand daarvan
<HeerSMZett> was enter vergeten te doen
<MonkeyDust> dat is die grote toets, met die gebogen pijl op
<MonkeyDust> en escape zit links bovenaan je klavier
<HeerSMZett> jha doe
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<HeerSMZett> tis wat
<HeerSMZett> lo gaian
<HeerSMZett> duzzz
<HeerSMZett> lubuntu doet het nu wel
<HeerSMZett> maar was het idee achter openbox dan>?
<MrChrisDruif> Licht zijn...en je kan ook "makkelijker" programma's laten opstarten op een bepaalde desktop
<HeerSMZett> k
<HeerSMZett> na ik zag het net alleen rechter muisknop alles bevalt me wel bedoel dat het mooie ook van xubuntu
<hansw> gatver, dit is gewoon saai
<hansw> niet dit kanaal, ubuntu
<HeerSMZett> hmm geen fan van openbox hansw?
<hansw> HeerSMZett, ik had altijd blackbox
<hansw> net zoiets
<MrChrisDruif> Is openbox volgens mij opgebaseerd zelfs
<HeerSMZett> k
<HeerSMZett> eens kijken blackbox
<HeerSMZett> bestaat dat nog?
<HeerSMZett> nee al overleden
<HeerSMZett> duzz
<HeerSMZett> openbox
<HeerSMZett> hmm lubuntu loopt nu raar genoeg lekker
<HeerSMZett> eens kijken hoe ik die paneelbalk kan aanpassen qua kleur
<MonkeyDust> ik test Lubuntu in vbox
<shutz> Middag, waarschijnlijk een domme vraag maar hoe krijg ik dat soort van "aanmeldscherm" weg na +/- 10min inactiviteit?
<shutz> Ubuntu 11.04 ter informatie :p
<OerHeks> ow je bedoelt screensaver met paswoord protectie ?
<OerHeks> open je menu links boven, tiep 'screensaver'
<OerHeks> daar kun je deze 2 functies uitschakelen/aanpassen
<OerHeks> en check 'energie'  > energiebeheer
<riekie> middag. hoe kan ik makkelijk empathy zo instellen dat ik daar vanuit hier kom ipv de web-interface?
<riekie> ik heb al wel een irc account gemaakt en ben in freenode geraakt.
<riekie> gewoon empathy starten en automaties hier belanden zou tof zijn.
<shutz> OerHeks: danku :D
<shutz> heb me kapot gezocht voor dat te kunnen uitzetten, energiebeheer had ik al 100x nagechecked
<shutz> maar bij screensavers ben 'k uiteindelijk nooit geraakt
<OerHeks> empathy .. Edit - account - add , Select irc in the drop down box, and select irc.freenode.net as server
<OerHeks> ik gebruik geen empathy zelf. ( Xchat )
<MonkeyDust> ik irssi
<MonkeyDust> kun je op de achtergrond draaien, met screen in een terminal
<shutz> idd, heb ook irssi draaien
<shutz> is er trouwens één of ander nicklist-scriptje voor irssi? :p
<HeerSMZett> duzzz
<HeerSMZett> toch maar weer terug naar xubuntu
<HeerSMZett> lubuntu moggen ze nog wat meer aan knutselen
<HeerSMZett> net weer lubuntu-netbook geprobeerd. gelijk weer vast loper
<HeerSMZett>  wat gebruiken jullie vooral
<leoquant> gnome,met belangstelling voor xubuntu
<HeerSMZett> k
<MonkeyDust> gnome, met afkeer van unity
<HeerSMZett> en waarom de voorkeur voor grome?
<leoquant> echter pech met installeren van xubuntu: zowel live als alternate
<HeerSMZett> unity is erg klote echt peer
<MonkeyDust> mooier, sneller, intuitiever, makkelijker aan te passen
<leoquant> ik begin er aan te wennen
<leoquant> unity
<HeerSMZett> heb zelf nu weer xubuntu en gnome
<leoquant> na 4/5 jaar gnome
<leoquant> xubuntu is lief
<HeerSMZett> jha
<HeerSMZett> en licht
<HeerSMZett> tis
<HeerSMZett> wat
<HeerSMZett> maar software werkt allemaal ook op bijde?
<leoquant> xubuntu is feitelijk gnome dus ja
<leoquant> lol
<HeerSMZett> feitelijk?
<leoquant> moment
<mandje> hebben jullie het dan over gnome 3.0?
<mandje> zat er net over te lezen in c!t die vandaag in de bus viel.
<MonkeyDust> 2.31.1
<OerHeks> gnome 3 ppa is niet stabiel :(
<MonkeyDust> ppa's maken mijn hele systeem onstabiel
<leoquant> Xubuntu Strategy Document is onvindbaar, jammer
<HeerSMZett> ppa?
<leoquant> gnome 3 is niet op orde
<leoquant> ppa is een pakketbron
<HeerSMZett> k
<leoquant> MonkeyDust, welke ppa 's?
<MonkeyDust> daily build, bleeding edge, altijd onstabiel
<leoquant> yeah
<leoquant> proposed meuk
<leoquant> natty is ook bleeding edge hoor :P
<MonkeyDust> ja, unity, daarom gebruik ik dat niet
<leoquant> met hangen en wurgen stabiel
<HeerSMZett> kennen jullie een mooie grafische right mouse button menu progje?
<leoquant> op mijn sysateem dan he, uiteraard...dus dat zegt niets
<leoquant> HeerSMZett, nee, ik niet
<HeerSMZett> hmmm
<HeerSMZett> tis allemaal wat
<leoquant> geknutsel met computers?ja..
<leoquant> er komt geen eind aan
<HeerSMZett> naja
<HeerSMZett> als er een ander mooi apparaat wordt bedacht misschien.
<MonkeyDust> xubuntu is sneller dan lubuntu
<HeerSMZett> maar iets als openbox is wel vet alleen doe het dan met een mooi menu niet zo iets gaars
<JanC> niet alle PPA's hebben daily builds en zo  ;)
 * JanC heeft zelf meerdere PPA's  ;)
<hansw> re
<Lesss> Hoi ik had even een vraagje. Ik heb Ubuntu geïnstalleerd en dit is gelukt. Nu wil ik Ubuntu opstarten, maar nu start Vista gelijk op
<hansw> Lesss, heb je grub er wel op staan?
<MonkeyDust> teken de je grub verkeerd is
<Lesss> Wat is grub?
<MonkeyDust> het menu waar je de verschillende OS'en kunt kiezen
<MonkeyDust> heet opstart-menu, zeg maar
<Lesss> Hoe kan ik dit fixen?
<FlipStonE> Lesss, http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/grub-opnieuw-installeren/msg168829/ is al een begin...
<Lesss> Sorry ik was even weg, heb ik wat gemist?
<FlipStonE> <FlipStonE> Lesss, http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/grub-opnieuw-installeren/msg168829/ is al een begin... :-)
<Lesss> Was ondertussen weer weggevallen, maar ik zit nu op de pc. Is wat betrouwbaarder :)
<Lesss> Ik zit het te lezen, en wat betekent precies een terminal, en hoe open ik die?
<OerHeks> ctrl + alt + T, of in het menu hulpmiddelen
<OerHeks> terminal is een commandline scherm.
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<Lesss> ik ga het even proberen, voorlopig bedankt
<Lesss> Nou het werkt niet, ik krijg command nog found
<OerHeks> wat probeer je te doen Lesss ?
<Lesss> Nou blijkbaar werkt de grub niet, en nu volg ik de stappen vanuit de wiki, alleen dat lukt dus niet.
<Lesss> Ik kan de link even niet plakken want ik typ nu vanaf m'n iPhone.
<Lesss> Ik heb unbuntu zojuist geïnstalleerd, maar ik krijg het niet opgestart. Ik krijg gelijk Windows Vista.
<MonkeyDust> grub kun je herstellen
<MonkeyDust> bvb met een live cd
<Lesss> Ja dat werd zojuist gezegd en er werd een link gegeven, maar die oplossing lijkt niet te werken.
<Lesss> Dat was deze: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/grub-opnieuw-installeren/msg168829/
<MonkeyDust> dat is de eenvoudigste manier ja
<MonkeyDust> zelfs nog eenvoudiger dan de oplossing die ik ging geven
<Lesss> Alleen het probleem is dus dat het niet lukt. Bij stap 1 gaat het al fout
<MonkeyDust> bij sudo grub?
<Lesss> Ja dat kloPt, dan krijg ik iets in de trend van 'ongeldige actie'
<MonkeyDust> ogenblik, Lesss
<MonkeyDust> Lesss: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/604137/
<Lesss> Ik ga t ff proberen!
<OerHeks> Lesss hoeveel harde schijffen heb je ?
<Lesss> Euhm origineel 2, maar disk 1 bestaat uit 2 delen & disk 2 bestaat uit 3 delen
<OerHeks> oke, en op welke staat ubuntu ? Grub moet op de 1e HDD, waar de MBR master boot sector op staat
<Lesss> Dat is denk ik het probleem, maar hoe krijg ik dat voor elkaar?
<Lesss> Ik neem aan dat het dan (meestal) de C:\ is
<OerHeks> ja C: is dan Sda1 zeg maar
<OerHeks> sda is de 1e hdd, en nummer is partitie.
<OerHeks> tiep maar eens in terminal :   sudo fdisk -l
<OerHeks> dan krijg je de list met partities
<Lesss> Oké moment
<Lesss> Maar hoe krijg ik de grub dan naar C:\
<Lesss> of sda1
<OerHeks> andersom, hoe pakt c: ( mbr )  je grub op sdb<nummer>
<OerHeks> handig is die hele output even op pastebin plakken
<MonkeyDust> op #ubuntu heeft ook iemand grub problemen
<Lesss> Oe die output kan ik niet plakken, want Ubuntu heeft geen verbinding met internet, en die kan ik ook niet maken
<MonkeyDust> Lesss: heb je mijn truukje geprobeerd?
<MonkeyDust> daarmee herstel je de grub niet, maar kun je toch al in ubuntu
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, ubuntu staat op 2e hdd ..
<MonkeyDust> dan moet hij dat aanpassen in (hd0,1) , nee?
<Lesss> En hoe kom ik in grub, daar liep ik al vast. :)
<MonkeyDust> grub is het keuze menu
<MonkeyDust> daar kies je normaal voor ubuntu
<Lesss> Bij opstarten? Nou dat is het probleem ik krijg heel de grub niet! Windows start gelijk op
<MonkeyDust> ach, je krijgt zelfs geen grub
<MonkeyDust> en kun je niet kiezen van welke hd je opstart, met F12 of zo?
<Lesss> In de bios?
<MonkeyDust> ja
<MonkeyDust> bij het opstarten op F12 trommelen, tot je de keuze krijgt
<Lesss> Bij mij f10, maar ik zit in de bios
<Lesss> Volgorde: USB floppy, cd/rom dvd rom drive, notebook HDD, USB diskette, USB HDD
<MonkeyDust> opletten wat je doet, maar kies hier de volgorde van ostarten, onthoud wat je verandert
<Lesss> Ik heb even een foto gemaakt :)
<MonkeyDust> super
<Lesss> Nu heb ik USB HDD bovenaan gezet, maar nu krijg ik bootmgr ontbreekt
<MonkeyDust> ongedaan maken als het niet werkt
<MonkeyDust> maar krijg je geen menu als je opstart en op F2 of F12 drukt?
<Lesss> Windows opstartbeheer?
<Lesss> Dat krijg ik namelijk
<Lesss> En als ik op ESC druk krig ik Boot Menu
<MonkeyDust> ah
<MonkeyDust> wat kun je daar kiezen?
<Lesss> Atapi cd/dvd rom --- notebook hard drive --- USB hard drive
<MonkeyDust> geen tweede harde schijf?
<Lesss> Oa wacht, volgens mij heb je m niet helemaal. Ik heb een notebook met 1 ingebouwde harde schijf, en een extern
<Lesss> Externe harde schijf, waar nu ubundu op staat
<MonkeyDust> en als je de USB hard drive dan kiest? (is sowieso geen goed idee om een OS extern te installeren)
<Less> Viel weer weg, wat was je laatste reactie?
<MonkeyDust> en als je de USB hard drive dan kiest? (is sowieso geen goed idee om een OS extern te installeren)
<Less> Dan krijg ik dat bootmgr ontbreekt
<Less> Of mrg, dat kan ook
<MonkeyDust> mgr = manager
<Less> Ahaa
<Less> Ben er nog, alleen met een s minder :)
<ppine> ello
<MonkeyDust> check
<CasW> Hallo ppine
<Less> Ik geef het op, ik hou het wel bij Windows
<MonkeyDust> dude, ubuntu op een externe HDD...
<MonkeyDust> dat valt onder 'waarom makkelijk als moeilijk ook gaat'
<Less> Bij de installatie kan ik geneens kiezen om m op de vaste te installeren.
<Less> Ik kan alleen kiezen voor Seagate 500.1 GB
<niels_> hoi
<CasW> Hoi
<niels_> ik heb een probleem wie mag ik vrage?
<niels_> naja
<niels_> ik heb ubuntu goed geinstalld en nu wil ik em opstarte en staat er instalatie fout gnome enegiebeheer maar hij heeft het gedaan
<CasW> Ah.
<Guest39976> hallo
<JanC> ola
<ppine> buenas
<Rapachai> ik ben een linux beginner en ik probeerde ubuntu 11.04 te installeren maar dat lukt niet helemaal ik weet niet of iemand mij kan helpen?
<ppine> wat is je probleem ?
<Rapachai> ik heb de installatie gedaan en de optie aan geklikt install ubuntu alongside windows 7 maar nu kan ik nergens een optie vinden om ubuntu op te starten na het installeren en herstarten
<Rapachai> maar ik heb nooit hoeven aangeven opwelke partitie die moet gaan installeren ik weet niet of dat het probleem is?
<JanC> bij naast Windows installeren wordt je Windows-partitie normaal verkleind, dus er is er nog geen om te kiezen?
<JanC> Rapachai: trouwens, installatie via Wubi of geboot vanaf de live-CD?
<Rapachai> geboot vanaf live-CD
<Rapachai> ik zie in windows wel 3 partities waarvan ik het file system niet kan zien maar hij zegt wel dat ze alle 3 leeg zijn
<JanC> Windows snapt alleen Microsoft-bestandssystemen...  :-(
<JanC> standaard toch
<Rapachai> dat dacht ik al ja
<JanC> dus je start nog steeds automatisch in Windows?
<Rapachai> ja
<Rapachai> ik krijg geen optie om ubuntu te starten
<JanC> lijkt er op alsof om één of andere reden GRUB niet geïnstalleerd is
<Rapachai> dat denk ik dan ja
<Rapachai> kan dat omdat die 3 partities niet op dezelfde schijf staan als me windows boot partitie?
<JanC> hm?
<Rapachai> de 3 partities die ubuntu heeft aangemaakt staan niet op dezelfde hardeschijf als me windows boot partitie maar ik weet niet of dat uitmaakt
<MonkeyDust> veel grub issues vandaag, op #ubuntu ook
<hansw> re
<JanC> je hebt eerst een niet-Windows-schijf gekozen en dan "naast Windows" installatie?
<Rapachai> ik heb volgens mij helemaal geen schijf hoeven kiezen om te installeren
<CasW> Hoe heb je het geïnstalleerd? Met een Ubuntu-cd / usb? Of wubi? Of je had er al Ubuntu op staan en hebt er Windows naast gezet?
<JanC> ik gok dat GRUB er misschien wel op staat, maar dan op de verkeerde disk...
<Rapachai> ubuntu cd
<CasW> Ik heb hier nu geloof ik twee keer GRUB op staan :p
<JanC> CasW: dat had ik al gevraagd, zie backlog ;)
<hansw> als 11.04 ziet dat er een andere versie of een ander os op staat stelt hij voor ernaast te installeren
<CasW> Ah, oké
<JanC> Rapachai: heb je al ooit de commandlien gebruikt in linux?
<Rapachai> niet echt
<Rapachai> ook een klein probleem dat ik nu op dezelfde machine zit waar ik windows en ubuntu op aan het installeren ben
<JanC> als je in de Ubuntu live-cd boot kan je daar ook op de chat, en het is makkelijker om info op te vragen in Ubuntu voor ons  ;)
<Rapachai> okay dan zal ik dat doen
<Rapachai> dan ben ik zo terug
<Rapachai> zo daar ben ik weer
<Rapachai> ik ben nu met de ubuntu live cd opgestart wat moet ik nu doen?
<MrChrisDruif> Rapachai: Ik weet niet wat je wilt doen, dus tsja...
<Rapachai> mensen hier waren mij aan het helpen met mijn probleem en die zeiden dat ik in de ubuntu cd moest opstarten
<MrChrisDruif> ....en dat probleem was?
<Rapachai> ik heb via de ubuntu live cd ubuntu geinstalleerd met de optie install allongside windows 7 en toen die klaar was met installeren en zei dat die moest herstarten dus herstarte ik maar ik kreeg geen grub en hij starte gelijk door naar windows
<Jhinta> goeie avond
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Jhinta
<Jhinta> iemand die weet of er een touchpad driver is die op mt protocole werkt?
<Jhinta> sorry geen touchpad , maar touchscreen
<hansw> Rapachai, met windows xp lukt het wel goed, nooit met een win 7 gedaan, nog nooit achter gezeten zelfs
<MrChrisDruif> Als de installer Windows ziet en je ook "alongside" hebt geïnstalleerd zou het moeten werken...vreemd Rapachai
<JanC> Rapachai: kan je een terminal open en daarin het volgende uitvoeren:
<JanC> sudo parted --list
<MrChrisDruif> Jhinta: er bestaat iig utouch proberen
<JanC> of nee, wacht
<JanC> sudo parted --list > partities.txt
<JanC> en dan de inhoud van het bestand partities.txt in je persoonlijke map op paste.ubuntu.com plakken
<Jhinta> nou das is het leuke als ik die aan zet kom ik x niet eens in
<Rapachai> hij zegt parted: invalid token sudo
<MrChrisDruif> en zonder sudo Rapachai ?
<Rapachai> dan doet die wel iets
<Rapachai> maar in die txt staat nu alleen Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only.
<Rapachai> ooh nu heeft die wel wat gedaan
<Rapachai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604173/
<JanC> Rapachai: dus Windows staat op de schijf van 500 GiB ?
<JanC> 500 GB
<Rapachai> dat klopt
<JanC> hm, maar Ubuntu staat wel op je Windows boot disk!
<Rapachai> blijkbaar
<Rapachai> die 62.9 gb partitie op de 500gb schijf is mijn C partitie
<JanC> dat zegt niet alles
<JanC> maar ik vraag me af of je de 2e schijf als boot-disk ingesteld hebt in je BIOS?
<Rapachai> en die 105mb is die partitie die windows 7 aangeeft nodig te hebben tijdens het installeren
<JanC> heh?
 * JanC heeft niks over zo'n partitie gezien die ene keer dat hij Windows 7 installeerde...
 * Terminator wel
<Terminator> vaag gedoe is dat
<Terminator> win7 creert dan zo'n extra partitietje
<Terminator> volgens mij wordt dat gebruikt voor een bootloader
<JanC> dat is geen partitietJE meer  :P
<Terminator> 100 MB niet?
<Terminator> vind ik toch best klein.. :P
<JanC> anyway, dan is dat dus inderdaad de boot-partitie
<JanC> ik vraag me af waar Ubuntu grub geïnstalleerd heeft...
<Rapachai> ik heb geen idee
<Terminator> is de bootsector niet ook een klein beetje opslagruimte die gereserveerd is?
<Terminator> alleen windoos kan nooit iets klein en efficient maken ;)
<Terminator> dus hebben ze daar 100MB voor nodig :P
<JanC> Terminator: grub past ook bijlange niet in het MBR  :P
<CasW> 100 MiB? Da's gigantisch!
<Terminator> ow..
<CasW> Hoeveel is het bij ons?
<Terminator> geen idee hoe groot grub is..
<Terminator> :P
<Terminator> maar waar zet ie dat dan idd neer??
<Terminator> want hij maakt er iig geen partitie voor aan..
<Terminator> en kost dus ook geen ruimte op de schijf..
<CasW>  /boot?
<JanC> Terminator: MBR is 512 bytes waar de partitietabel ook nog eens moet  ;)
<Terminator> ow..
<Terminator> op die manier :)
<CasW> Maar hoe groot is hij bij ons? :p
<Terminator> dat wordt lastig dan JanC :P
<JanC> Terminator: een deel staat in de ruimte vóór de eerste partitie, de rest in /boot/grub
<Terminator> Grub is al aardig wat tekens ;)
<Terminator> ahja
<JanC> maar doordat de ruimte tussen MBR en eerste partitie geen partitie is kan dat ook soms problemen geven...
<CasW> /boot/grub is bij mij 3,8 MiB
<JanC> anyway, dat lost allemaal Rapachai's probleem niet op
<Rapachai> niet echt :P
<Rapachai> is het misschien makkelijker om de ext4 partitie en de 2 swap partities te verwijderen en ze op de 500 gb schijf te zetten?
<JanC> kan je in de live-cd eens de Ubuntu-partitie openen in bestandbeheer
<JanC> Rapachai: ?
<Rapachai> ik probeer hem te openen maar er gebeurt niks
<JanC> je ziet de inhoud niet?
<MrChrisDruif> JanC: Moet daarvoor niet de partitie gemount zijn?
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: dat gaat toch automatisch normaal?
<JanC> als je die opent
<Rapachai> als ik er op dubbel klik dan gebeurt er niks
 * MrChrisDruif weet het niet meer....alweer ff geleden
<Rapachai> en als ik zeg mount dan gebeurt er volgens mij ook niet zoveel
<JanC> je zit in bestandsbeheer nu?
<Rapachai> ja ik zie links een lijst met alle schijven
<JanC> in de launcher of in bestandsbeheer?
<Rapachai> bestandsbeheer
<JanC> dus als je daar op klikt zie je geen mappen en bestanden?
<JanC> Rapachai: ^^^
<Rapachai> nee er gebeurt niks
<Rapachai> ik heb nu disk utility geopent en hier geprobeerd de partitie te mounten maar dan zegt die dat the daemon is being inhibited
<JanC> strange
<JanC> je hebt toch niet de installer gestart of zo?
<JanC> of GParted of nog iets anders?
<Rapachai> ik had wel gparted gestart
<JanC> en weer gestopt?
<Rapachai> ja hij draait nu niet meer
<JanC> die 2 kunnen om evidente redenen niet samen werken namelijk  ;)
<Rapachai> hmm hij mount hem nu wel
<JanC> okee, goed
<Rapachai> ik zit nu in de ext4 partitie
<JanC> je mag nu disk utility & gparted en bestandsbeheer weer afsluiten  ☺
<Rapachai> terminal kan ook dicht?
<JanC> nee
<JanC> kan je de uitvoer van 'mount' even op de pastebin plakken?
<Rapachai> hoe? XD
<JanC> als je "mount" uitvoert in de terminal, en dan de uitvoer daarvan op paste.ubuntu.com plakt
<JanC> gewoon selecteren in de terminal, rechtsklikken en kopiëren kiezen, dan plakken in het formulier v/d pastebin
<Rapachai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604187/
<JanC> hm, kan je ook nog even kijken of er een /media/93827e0e-e8e2-4169-9fe9-e5039d090206/boot/grub/grub.cfg bestaat en zo ja die ook op de pastebin plakken?
<Rapachai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604190/
<JanC> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/93827e0e-e8e2-4169-9fe9-e5039d090206 /dev/sda
<JanC> dat zou normaal grub moeten installeren
<JanC> tenzij het een foutmelding geeft  ;)
<Rapachai> okay even wachten tot die klaar is dan maar
<JanC> zou niet zo heel lang mogen duren normaal
<Rapachai> hij is nu klaar en hij zegt dat er geen errors zijn
<JanC> probeer nu eens te rebooten?
<Rapachai> okay dan ga ik nu rebooten
<Erik1984> Even een noobvraagje: waar kan ik vinden welke IRC-kanalen ubuntu-nl heeft?
<Rapachai> hij doet het nu bedankt :D
<JanC> Erik1984: in de meeste IRC-programma's kan je de lijst met alle kanalen opvragen & filteren op bijvoorbeeld "ubuntu-nl"
<JanC> Rapachai: \o/
<Rapachai> zo nu maar even updates installeren enzo
<Rapachai> maar heb ik 2 swap partities nodig?
<JanC> Rapachai: niet noodzakelijk
<Erik1984> @JanC bedankt heb de lijst gevonden. Liet XChat wel even kraken die hele lijst van Freenode weergeven...
<Rapachai> waarom heb iker dan 2? :P
<JanC> Rapachai: eerder al eens Ubuntu op die disk geïnstalleerd?
<hoekje> goede avond iedereen
<Rapachai> ja ik heb hem geprobeerd opnieuw te installeren omdat ik geen grub kreeg
<JanC> aha
<JanC> je zou kunnen kijken welke van de twee die gebruikt en de andere verwijderen, of je kan ze alletwee gebruiken, of...
<JanC> heel veel kan je er ook niet mee doen als je die verwijdert (heb je 4 GiB vrij of zo)
<Rapachai> heb ik denk ook niet zoveel aan :P
<JanC> vooral niet omdat je die enkel makkelijk kan toevoegen aan die Windows boot-partitie
<Rapachai> dan laat ik het wel zo, bedankt
<Rapachai> en nu dan maar van alles installeren
<Jhinta> goeie avond ,
<Jhinta> nou heb ik deze driver voor me touch screen
<Jhinta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334696
<Jhinta> maar hoe doe ik een xy invert
<TopGear> Heuj
<Jhinta> weet iemand hoe ik evdev mutitouch kan maken?
<MonkeyDust> wat is evdev?
<JanC> misschien heb je gewoon utouch nodig of zo?
<JanC> MonkeyDust: een input framework voor Xorg
<JanC> het ding dat er voor zorgt dat je 2 toetsenborden, een muis, een touchpad en een trackbal tegelijk kan gebruiken zonder dat je verschil ziet  ;)
<JanC> en ze kan in/uit-pluggen wanneer je wil
<MonkeyDust> is dit nuttig? http://lii-enac.fr/en/architecture/linux-input/
<Jhinta> tnx voor de link zeker handig
<MonkeyDust> zelf ook weer wat bijgeleerd
<hansw> JanC, zit dat normaal al in ubuntu soms?
<JanC> hansw: (nog) niet standaard
<hansw> ok
<JanC> en het irritante is dat vziw Canonical copyright assignment wil voor toevoegingen van externe programmeurs...  :-(
<MonkeyDust> Jhinta: ik denk dat jij dit ook interessant gaat vinden, één muis voor meerdere pc's tegelijk, cross platform
<MonkeyDust> http://synergy-foss.org/
<hansw> JanC, net als voor glibc enzo? :-)
 * JanC gokt dat iemand anders een meer open alternatief zal bouwen en Canonical dan al hun geld kwijt zijn
<OerHeks> er is een speciaal irc kanaal voor touch > #Ubuntu-touch
<JanC> hansw: Ubuntu gebruikt geen glibc  ;)
<JanC> Debian ook niet overigens
<OerHeks> ik heb ook zo'n projectje liggen, apple magic touch plankje
<hansw> JanC, ik bedoel meer de overdracht van patches waarbij je het copyright overdraagt
<JanC> ja, weet ik
<hansw> zie jelmer's patches op libs voor samba
<JanC> al is het dan aan een non-profit, wat sommigen nog net zien zitten
<hansw> dag jelmer :-)
<JanC> op één of andere manier snappen ze bij Canonical niet dat geen enkele Red Hat/Google/Novell/etc.-werknemer gratis copyright gaat afstaan aan hen, en vrijwilligers vaak nog minder...
<hansw> tja
<JanC> nu ja, "geen enkele" is misschien overdreven
<JanC> (daarnaast kan dat volgens de Belgisceh wetgeving niet eens, volgens mij, tenzij je er voor betaald wordt)
<hansw> patches submitten op andermans werk is altijd grappig
<hansw> JanC, in .be mag men vast wel iets weggeven
<JanC> hansw: auteursrechten kan je nooit helemaal weggeven
<JanC> in .be
<Gotiniens> on a tottaly unrelated note, v/d week is mijn eerste patch gecommit \o/
<hansw> overdragen dan?
<JanC> hansw: niet echt
<hansw> Gotiniens, kijk, dat is leuk :-)
<JanC> je kan wel anderen de toestemming geven dingen te kopiëren naar hartelust, maar daarmee verlies je je auteursrecht niet
<hansw> op zich wel goed
<JanC> Gotiniens: mogen we ook weten waarvoor?
<Gotiniens> hansw, was wel een min of meer politieke zet, ik heb voor het werk die functionaliteit nodig en nog andere in dat pakket, deze kan ik zelf schrijven dus dat heb ik maar gedaan, hebben hun tijd voor die andere functionaliteit :P
<JanC> hehe
<Gotiniens> JanC, voor freeRDP, een fork van rdesktop die actiever lijkt te zijn dan rdesktop
<JanC> aha, ken ik
<hansw> Gotiniens, dat doet men vaker zo, heb ik ook wel eens gedaan voor een pakket van een klant
<JanC> van remina ?
<hansw> vervolgens herschreef men het, daar zat ik niet mee, het werkte voor mijn klant
<Gotiniens> JanC, remmina gebruikt freeRDP idd
<JanC> of juister, ook gebruikt door remmina (met 2 mm'en)
<JanC> IIRC is er een probleem met freerdp + ssl
<JanC> meer bepaald, het checkt de certificaten niet echt  ;)
<JanC> als dat opgelost wordt komt remmina misschien standaard in Ubuntu
<Gotiniens> hmmm zou kunnen dat dat nog legacy van rdesktop is
<Gotiniens> want volgens mij heb je voor certificaten bij RDP NLA nodig, en NLA is nog niet volledig geimplementeerd
<Gotiniens> bijv het via kerberos authenticeren werkt nog niet
<JanC> enige wat ik me herinner is dat kees freerdp geblokkeerd heeft daarvoor
<JanC> en daarmee ook remmina
<JanC> ook al heeft rdesktop waarschijnlijk hetzelfde probleem  ;)
<Gotiniens> volgens mij heeft rdesktop geen certificaat ondersteuning :P
<JanC> misschien ook gewoon helemaal geen ssl  :P
<JanC> IIRC was de redenering dat SSL "ondersteunen" maar geen certificaten checken misleidend is, en gevaarlijk
<Gotiniens> lijkt me een goede redenering
<hansw> een zeer goede :-), zolang men snapt dat zelfs dat geen garantie is
<hansw> die certificaten dus
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freerdp/+bug/673925
<JanC> Kees Cook = verantwoordelijke security in Ubuntu  ☺
<hansw> die naam ken ik wel va security lijsten ja
<hansw> lol
<hansw> return True;
<hansw> it implies a grievous lack of attention
<hansw> dat is erg grappig
<hansw> Have had an attempt at a patch, but I'm not sure exactly what needs to be changed to make it safe
<hansw> waarom laten ze zo iemand werken aan zoiets?
<Gotiniens> noujah, voorlopig zijn ze wel het enige project wat werkt aan een fatsoenlijke RDP client
<hansw> Gotiniens, de opmerkingen van Kees zijn wel terecht, maar dat ligt buiten de implementatie van de software
<Gotiniens> zijn opmerking zijn ook zeker terecht
<Gotiniens> als vraag ik me of het code van een release is, of uit de git repo
<hansw> dat is niet echt duidelijk nee
<JanC> hansw: iemand kan goed zijn in RDP maar niks kennen van SSL  ;)
<hansw> JanC, ja, dat kan
<JanC> en Remmina is voor al de GUI natuurlijk
<hansw> wil niet zeggen dat iemand het niet kan leren natuurlijk
<JanC> de enige reden waarom ze rdesktop geforkt hebben naar freerdp is omdat niemand nog ondersteuning voor nieuwe versies van RDP toevoegde  :-/
<Gotiniens> btw de persoon die zegt dat hij niet goed weet wat er moet gebeuren om het veilig te maken, werkt zover ik weet niet bij het freeRDP project
<hansw> dat is imho overigens de kracht van open source, als iemand het goed doet maar kennis ontbreekt is er altijd wel iemand die dat stukje kan oppakken
<JanC> welja, ze moeten dus iemand zoeken met ssl-ervaring
<JanC> wat niet simpel is  ;)
<JanC> SSL/TLS is erg complex, en het minste foutje kan een security issue zijn
<JanC> waarschijnlijk ook daarom dat daar oorspronkelijk gewoon "return True" stond  :P
<JanC> en een FIXME
<hansw> klopt, maar is een slecht excuus
<hansw> er is vast wel een api beschikbaar
<hansw> en security is heel vaak niet weten waaraan de input moet voldoen
<Gotiniens> ik ben er van overtuigt dat het wel opgelost wordt, voorlopig gaat het project harder dan rdesktop,
<Gotiniens> rdesktop zou laast wel gekickstart worden (wss nadat ze zagen dat freeRDP beter en beter werd) maar daar heb ik nog weinig van terug gezien
<hansw> het is een beetje als database designers die niet snappen dat een postcode veld maar 7 chars hoeft te zijn en dan maar varchar 700 aanmaken
<Gotiniens> max 5 patches in een maand ofzo
<hansw> het aantal patches zegt overigens weer helemaal niets :-)
<Gotiniens> wel als je 7 jaar achterloopt kwa functionaliteit
<hansw> die persoon kan wel heel erg druk zijn :-)
<Gotiniens> rdesktop heeft een team
<Gotiniens> en sommige worden gesponsored door hun baas
<hansw> als ik patches uitbreng kan mijn baas dat ook sponsoren
<hansw> maar vaak is dat in het begin geen probleem, daarna wel
<hansw> omdat je door je kennis op drukke projecten zit
<Gotiniens> de producten van dit bedrijf leunen redelijk zwaar op rdesktop
<hansw> ze zullen wel een 'betere' oplossing hebben
<hansw> de crisis hakt er soms nog zwaar in
<JanC> hansw: OpenSSL API is nu niet meteen "for dummies"  ;)
<Gotiniens> nou mensen, ik ga ervandoor
<hansw> JanC, ach, het is vast wel te begrijpen
<JanC> basis SSL zonder certificaten controleren is simpel
<hansw> JanC, een api volgen is niet echt moeilijk
<hansw> als je maar weet hoe iets werkt
<JanC> probleem is dat als je verder gaat je een complexe interactie hebt tussen certificaten, diverse manieren om die te valideren, en user input voor sommige gevallen waar dat niet automatisch kan  ;)
<hansw> dat is zelfs af te dwingen :-)
<hansw> als start zou dat al genoeg zijn
<JanC> en om *dat* juist te doen moet je dus wel even tijd hebben om alle RFCs, implementatienota's en voorheen gemaakte fouten na te lezen
<hansw> dat ben ik me je eens
<JanC> lijtk me wel iets voor GSoC of zo
<JanC> zo'n student heeft dan tijd (is betaald) om enkele weken te studeren   ;)
<hansw> wat gotiniens kan doen helpt al :-)
<hansw> patches vanuit bedrijven zijn belangrijk
<JanC> en 7 chars voor een postcode?  ;)
<JanC> dat lijkt me nogal afhankelijk van of je enkel postcodes van 1 land nodig hebt  ;)
<hansw> .de is 5, .nl is 6, ,,,,,,]
<JanC> .be is 4
<JanC> in Uk is het iets als "SW1P 4QP"
<JanC> UK
<hansw> er zijn er veel, is best een issue in business software
<JanC> afhankelijk van wat je wil doen kan de oplossing simpel zijn...  ;)
<JanC> adres: multiregel-tekstveldje  ;)
<JanC> in Brazilië is het dus 8 tekens  ;)
<hansw> jij bent 1 van die varchar 700 mensen :-)
<JanC> depends
<JanC> wat wil je doen met je info
<hansw> het hangt van mee dingen af, multi field indexes zijn je vriend
<JanC> een Belgische postcode op z'n Engels of Amerikaans op een adreslabel afdrukken gaat je bijvoorbeeld vooral geïrriteerd postpersoneel en vertragingen opleveren  ;)
<JanC> aangezien die dan niet door de automatische OCR scanner raken
<hansw> dat ligt aan de software :-)
<JanC> er is een spec voor adressen, als je je daar niet aan houdt is dat op eigen risisco  ;)
<hansw> een spec kan handig zijn ja
<hansw> that's all
<JanC> alleen is er voor elk land een andere spec daarvoor  ;)
<hansw> daarom :-)
<JanC> postcode heeft ook vaak andere betekenis per land
<hansw> klopt, neem alleen maar .de
<hansw> 5 getallen per stadje
<hansw> of stad
<hansw> en postalcode/huisnummer werkt dan echt niet meer zoals in nederland :-)
<JanC> in .be is er een postcode per gemeente-voor-de-fusies
<hansw> hier zijn de fusies er geloof ik aardig in meegenomen
<JanC> dus bijna elke gemeente heeft nu meerdere postcodes
<hansw> zoals in .nl dus
<hansw> 4 getallen, 2 chars en een huisnummer
<hansw> dat komt altijd aan
<JanC> eh, nee dus  ;)
<hansw> in .nl wel hoor :-)
<JanC> er zijn 4 cijfers
<OerHeks> klopt, zo zet ik mijn afzender op ene enveloppe
<JanC> maar geen postcode voor de straat of zo
<hansw> OerHeks, zo zet ik het wel eens op de To: :-)
<hansw> JanC, daar zijn die chars voor
<JanC> in .be bedoel ik  ;)
<hansw> ja, snap ik :-)
<OerHeks> er zijn speciale barcodes voor de post ook nog.
<hansw> OerHeks, vanoudsher is dat voor de tnt
<JanC> streepjescodes worden hier niet meer gebruikt
<JanC> voor de post
<OerHeks> hier print men lustig op los, in oranje inkt
<JanC> OCR werkt even goed, gok ik, en voor alle brieven  ;)
<JanC> op voorwaarde dat de postcode op een logiche plaats staat  ;)
<JanC> logische
<OerHeks> ja dat gaat rap hoor
<OerHeks> en wat niet te lezen is, word een foto van gemaakt, en dan tiept iemand dat in, en ondertussen blijft het poststuk op de carroussel
<JanC> daar al gewerkt of zo?  ☺
<OerHeks> nee, rondleiding in sorteercentrum zwolle gedaan
<OerHeks> dat is hier het grote sorteerpunt
<JanC> trouwens, laat ons dit naar -offtopic verhuizen  ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-07
<ujjain> hoi, is er iets raars met google.nl? de lay-out is echt beetje 10x nix?
<ujjain> http://www.google.nl/#hl=nl&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=625&q=google&oq=google&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=338l767l0l6l4l0l2l2l0l145l240l1.1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=b5eded2de4dd59a0
<kjell> hallo
<TopGear> Oké, nu heb ik voor de verandering echte problemen :(
<TopGear> ubuntu wil niet meer en kubuntu ook niet
<TopGear> ik kan hier een lang verhaal houden maar dit is makkelijker: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/ubuntu-en-kubuntu-willen-niet-meer-draaien/
<HeerSMZett> leuk allemaal kleurtjes om je heen!
<HeerSMZett> leoquant! lo
<leoquant> hallo HeerSMZett
<HeerSMZett> te mooi weer om te gaan werke
<HeerSMZett> n
<viezerd> buiten werken
<MrChrisDruif> Aan de tuin moet vast wel iets gedaan worden...
<viezerd> TopGear: wat doet ie als je vanaf een live CD opstart ?
<TopGear> viezerd: the same
<viezerd> ook met een ander beeldscherm ?
<TopGear> viezerd: die heb ik niet meer...
<TopGear> Ik gooi zo mijn net-gefikte cd in een VM. Eens zien wat dat doet.
<TopGear> Lijkt erop dat de VM wel werkt.
<TopGear> Ja, VM, werkt wel. Fu.
<viezerd> TopGear: en wat staat er nu op je harde schijf ? dualboot of iets ?
<TopGear> viezerd: W7, OSX Snow Leopard en een niet werkende Ubuntu 11.04
<Stef> hallo ik wil graag rsync gaan gebruiken voor backups over het netwerk. het probleem is dat als ik een backup wil uitvoeren ,dat ik eerst het wachtwoord moet ingeven voor ssh
<Stef> hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat wachtwoord automatisch wordt ingegeven ?
<MrChrisDruif> Stef: Misschien heb je hier iets aan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Stef> MrChrisDruif: alvast bedankt voor de hulp, maar die pagina heb ik ook al geopend, en dan kom ik uit bij https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<Stef> en het werkt allemaal wel, maar ik moet gewoon telkens mijn ssh wachtwoord ingeven (en daardoor kan ubuntu de backups niet automatisch nemen)
<MrChrisDruif> En dan bij perform a simple backup staat ook over "backup over network"
 * MrChrisDruif doet (nog) niet aan automatische backups, maar wist wel van de link
<Stef> ja maar er staat nergens iets van het wachtwoord automatisch doorgeven
<MrChrisDruif> 5. Create /etc/rsyncd.secrets for user's password. User should be the same as above, with password the one used to log into the remote machine as the indicated user.
<MrChrisDruif> Stap 5 in configuring of the rsync daemon
<MrChrisDruif> Ik snap alleen niet waarom die file niet hidden is
<Stef> nog een ander vraagje
<Stef> soms krijg ik zo dat ik weinig/niets kan doen met muis
<Stef> dat krijg ik altijd als ik iets fout doe met toetsenbord
<Stef> nu krijg ik in terminal een 'leeg' vakje en kan niets meer typen
<MrChrisDruif> Ben je een process aan het uitvoeren?
<Stef> nee
<MrChrisDruif> Dan weet ik het niet <_<"
 * MrChrisDruif heeft te weinig geslapen
<Stef> :)
<hans_> morgen
<roel_> Welke chipset heb ik nodig voor netwerkadapter Cisco linksys in Ubuntu 11.04
<roel_> Hoe krijg ik mijn netwerkadapter Cisco WUSB54GC versie 3, werkend in Ubuntu 11.04? Welke chipset heb ik daarvoor nodig?
<MonkeyDust> begin eens bij het begin, roel_ , wat scheelt er, wat heb je al geprobeerd etc
<Stef> hallo, is het mogelijk om mijn ubuntu computer automatisch te laten opstarten op een bepaalde tijd, dan backups te nemen en terug af te sluiten ?
<rulus> Stef, automatisch opstarten is een bios functie, wellicht daar even kijken
<roel_> Ik kan geen internetverbinding krijgen met deze netwerkadapter op de pc. Hij werkt wel op de laptop.
<MonkeyDust> backups van andere pc's, bedoel je
<OerHeks> ik lees dat je wat stappen moet doen voor die linksys adapter usb, maar ik heb hier geen ervaring mee > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10206579&postcount=8
<Stef> MonkeyDust: yup
<roel_> Ik las ergens dat er een chipset van Ralink 802.11g wlan nodig is om hem werkend te krijgen.
<MonkeyDust> en heb je dat geprobeerd, roel_ ?
<Stef> maar het is dus niet mogelijk om bv mijn computer in slaapstand te zetten, en via ubuntu hem terug te ontwaken (dus niet via bios, want daar kan ik maar 1 tijd instellen)
<MonkeyDust> Stef: om ubuntu iets te laten doen, moet het wel 'draaien', nee?
<OerHeks> mischien zo'n tijdklok -schakelaar tussen zetten ? maar dan moet de pc bij stroom-detectie aanspringen ..
<rulus> of via WOL?
<Stef> ja aan wol had ik ook al gedacht, maar dan moet ik nog steeds zelf de pc opstarten
<OerHeks> opstarten of aanlaten idd
<Stef> Het zal toch de bios gaan worden denk ik ..
<Stef> of kan ik dit doen:
<Stef> ik heb dus een server een een backup pc
<Stef> ik wil dat de backup pc een kopie neemt van verschillende mappen op mijn server
<Stef> maar als mijn server niet aan staat, moet hij ook geen backups gaan nemen
<Stef> kan ik via mijn server op een bepaald uur een wol pakketje sturen naar mijn backup ?
<Stef> want als dat gaat, dan zou dat perfect zijn, als mijn backup pc dan geen wol pakketje ontvangt, betekent dat hij geen backups moet nemen en dus ook niet moet opstarten
<OerHeks> dat kan, via een cron-job
<Stef> ideaal, dan ga ik het zo doen
<Stef> weet je toevallig of ik wol pakketje kan sturen via ubuntu ? of moet ik daar nog iets voor downloaden?
<Stef> etherwake moet het precies doen
<Stef> even gaan uittesten :)
<OerHeks> magic packet via poort 7 geloof ik ?
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19633/wakeonlan-from-remote-host
<Muad_Dibber_> hmm
<Muad_Dibber_> ik heb het idee dat m'n scherm veel minder helder is dan eerst. maar brightness staat wel op 100%
<Danny_> Hallo allemaal, ik heb een vraagje aan jullie, mijn linux ubuntu 11.04 werkt neit goed dat doordat mijn ECC op off staat
<Danny_> ook heb ik een aantal vraagjes
<MonkeyDust> wat is ECC?
<Danny_> hoe krijg ik de ECC weer op on? ook wordt er gevraagd voor een nautilus die niet gemaakt is of ik moet daar toestemming voor geven hoe doe je dat?
<Danny_> Dat is een goede?
<Danny_> dat staat bij me memmory tests
<roel_> Suggestie van Oerheks uitgevoerd maar heeft geen effect met Cisco netwerkadapter.
<Danny_> nou ik gebruik netstroon
<Danny_> sorry maar ik gebruik het voor het eerst
<MonkeyDust> maar wat is ECC?
<Danny_> dat weet ik ook niet. Dat staat er bij als ik een memmory test doet dan staat dat op off
<MonkeyDust> Electric Currency of zo?
<Danny_> wie kan me hierbij helpen
<Danny_> geen idee
<roel_> Ik stop nu met mijn netwerkadapter. Een andere keer maar weer verder. Bedankt zover.
<MonkeyDust> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECC_RAM#Errors_and_error_correction
<MonkeyDust> Error Correcting Code, dus
<Danny_> ja ik zie het
<Danny_> bedankt daar voor
<Danny_> alleen staat het er neit bij hoe je die weer werkende kan krijgen
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604461/
<MonkeyDust> ECC will be shipped with it disabled to allow use of non-ECC memory
<Danny_> nou ik zou een mail krijgen maar die heb ik niet
<Danny_> kan ik ook het niet downloaden van het internet?
<Danny_> als pdf file
<Stef> ik heb hier nog een harde schijf van 500 gb liggen, en ik heb een server met een aparte hdd voor OS van 320gb
<Stef> nu wil ik graag die schijf van 500 gebruiken als backup, dus raid 1
<Stef> kan ik gewoon de schijf toevoegen, een raid aanmaken, zonder gegevens van OS te verliezen ?
<MonkeyDust> Stef: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> re
<OerHeks> hoi hans
<hansw> zo, weer terug van tkkrlab en een bbq :-)
<hansw> en er waren zowaar mensen die toch wel even unity wilden bekijken
<OerHeks> nu ja, ik wil unity ook wel eens zien bij iemand die het goed draaiende heeft.
<hansw> kom naar .de :-)
<joshua__> unity werkt prima bij mij :p
<OerHeks> ik heb dradloos nog niet voor elkaar bij mama, driver aanwezig, ifconfig eth0 up enzo
<OerHeks> *draadloos
<JoshuaL> hmm irritant
<JoshuaL> hier werkt gelukkig alles naar "behoren". :p
<hansw> OerHeks, vreemd, hier werkte het out of the box
<OerHeks> met 10.10 ging dat prima
<OerHeks> ja driver OOTB, maar connectie opzetten WPA2 ...
<JoshuaL> bug report al ingediend?
<OerHeks> nee, ik hed eigenlijk weinig tijd om te prutsen, de pupjes vroegen aandacht.
<hansw> heb hier ook wpa2
<OerHeks> wpa2 personal - tkip dus
<hansw> wpa2 en wpa2 personal
<hansw> uhm, wpa en wpa2 personal
<lord4163> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-se
<OerHeks> ola
<lord4163> lol, hoe switch je van channel? :D
<lord4163> #ubuntu-se
<lord4163> heb het al :P
<OerHeks> tiep /join #Ubuntu-be
<hansw> lord4163, denk niet dat er veel zijn die het verstaan :-)
<lord4163> hansw wat bedoel je?
<hansw> -se
<hansw> is dat zweden?
<lord4163> ja
<OerHeks> zweeds of satanic edition
<hansw> ah, ubuntu op een openbsd kernel?
<lord4163> ubuntu zweden
<lord4163> ik moet Ubuntu eens in het zweeds installeren en testen :)
<OerHeks> hälsningar från Ubuntu Nederländerna
<lord4163> :D
<lord4163> Wat verschilt Edubuntu van Ubuntu?
<Stef> Hallo, kan iemand mij helpen? Ik heb een probleem waneer ik een nieuwe hdd ga aansluiten. Ik heb alles hier uitgelegd: http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1456964
<OerHeks> edubuntu is de school versie, edubuntu server
<OerHeks> en client natuurlijk
<OerHeks> waarom leg je zoiets niet uit op ubuntu-nl forum, Stef ?
<lord4163> Ja maar is er geen verschil behalve de achtergrond?
<Stef> Omdat er denk ik sneller op tweakers wordt geantwoord.
<lord4163> Ik heb meestal binnen 5 minuten antwoord ;)
<OerHeks> je vraag is ook onduidelijk, welke raid je moet nemen, en waarom de driveletter opschuift.
<OerHeks> dat laatste is gewoon zo, pata gaat voor sata
<Stef> ja maar het is een gewone sata aansluiting ?
<Stef> dan is dat toch raar dat hij er pata van gaat maken
<OerHeks> geen idee.
<OerHeks> waarschijnlijk omdat de andere disken in raid hangen ?
<JanC> Stef: de letters van de drives zijn afhankelijk van wanneer de kernel ze ziet
<JanC> kan zijn dat je nieuwe drive om één of andere reden vooraan komt dus
<Stef> maar ik mag dus gewoon in mdadm.conf de letters aanpassen zodat mijn raid weer klopt ?
<Stef> of kan dat gevaarlijk zijn voor mijn raid gegevens ?
<JanC> waarom staan die daar?
<JanC> Stef: kan je je mdadm.conf eens op een pastebin plakken?
<JanC> oh wacht, staat al op dat forum
<Stef> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604564/
<Stef> :)
<OerHeks> is dit aangepast, automatisch toen je die 500 gb aansloot ?
<JanC> volgens mij moet je normaal de partities niet (meer) expliciet opgeven in mdadm.conf toch?
<Stef> OerHeks: hoe bedoel je precies ?
<Stef> ik heb niks aangepast NA dat ik de nieuwe schijf heb aangesloten
<JanC> Stef: je kan die devices aanpassen in je mdadm.conf, maar het beste is als je identificatie via het superblock & automatisch assemblen v/d RAID gebruikt
<Stef> de laatste begrijp ik niet helemaal. bedoel je ipv /dev/sda de UUID gebruiken?
<JanC> iets als uuid=bloeb of name=blabla of super-minor=X ipv devices=lijst_met_hardcoded_device_names_die_veranderen ja
<Stef> oke, en weet je misschien ook hoe het komt dat mijn sata wordt aangesloten als pata ?
<JanC> als PATA?
<JanC> waar zie je dat?
<Stef> inderdaad
<Stef> ook op het forum
<Stef> bij de foto's, zie je links pata controller
<JanC> oh, in die screenshot
<OerHeks> omdat hij geen onderdeel uitmaakt van je raid config ?
<Stef> http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/9250/foto21r.jpg
<JanC> mogelijk is het een PATA->SATA controller?
<Stef> dat zou raar zijn want de /dev/sda maakt ook geen deel uit van raid
<Stef> ook vind ik nergens iets terug over pata en mijn moederbord. op het moederbord staat ook gewoon sata slot 5
<JanC> ik bedoel, sommige controllers doen PATA+SATA, en dan is de ene een soort slave van de andere
<JanC> dat gebeurt vaak als je 5 of 6 SATA + 1 of 2 PATA aansluitingen op je moederbord hebt
<OerHeks> als die 500 gb een 1 Tb was geweest, misschien wel ?
<Stef> maar ik kan de schijf wel gewoon gebruiken dan ? en kan ik hem dan ook toevoegen aan een sata schijf (met die van 320gb) zodat ik een raid array krijg
<JanC> dat /dev/sda niet in je raid getrokken is vanwege 2 redenen waarschijnlijk: te klein en geen RAID superblock
<JanC> draait je raid nu op 2 disks of zo?
<Stef> nee sorry dat bedoel ik niet
<Stef> wat ik uiteindelijk wil is
<Stef> een raid5 array van 3x 1TB, en een raid1 array van 1x 320gb en 1x 500gb (ik zal dus 180gb verliezen)
<JanC> hm, raar dat je raid5 gewoon 3 disks gebruikt, aangezien minstens één daarvan niet op die ARRAY-lijn staat...
<Stef> ja dat is toch normaal ?
<JanC> is dat met die extra disk erin?
<Stef> op de foto's op het forum zie hoe het is voor mijn 5de schijf en hoe het is als ik hem heb aangesloten (is moeilijk uit te leggen in woorden)
<Jeroen1104> goedenavond
<JanC> Stef: right, dus je RAID 5 werkte niet omdat je mdadm.conf naar de foute /dev/sdX verwees
<Stef> helemaal juist
<Stef> en wat mijn plan was, is om de X gewoon te gaan veranderen naar de juiste letters
<Jeroen1104> goeienavond :)
<OerHeks> hallo Jeroen
<Jeroen1104> ik heb ff een vraag, moeders heeft ubuntu draaien en op haar sempronnetje is het wat heftig...
<Jeroen1104> wat is dan wijsheid? Xubuntu?
<danau> Is extra geheugen een optie?
<JanC> Stef: dat zou moeten werken, maar zoals ik zei is het beter om een RAID array te assemblen op basis van iets unieks voor die schijf, en niet op basis van een device naam die misschien ooit nog een keer gaat veranderen  ;)
<OerHeks> je zou eerst ubuntu gnome 'classic' kunnen proberen, jeroen
<Jeroen1104> het enige wat ze doet is mailen en internetbankieren
<Jeroen1104> OerHeks: dus gewoon Natty en dan de classic?
<OerHeks> uitloggen, en op onderste panel de GDM op classic zetten
<Jeroen1104> ik meen dat ze 9.04/9.10  draait
<Stef> JanC: Oké dat ga ik dan morgen even aanpassen, bedankt. En kan ik die 'pata' gebruiken samen met een sata, en dan een raid maken ?
<OerHeks> Jeroen1104, niet 11.04 ?
<Jeroen1104> nope nog niet
<Jeroen1104> dus ik kan morgen wel ff kijken
<OerHeks> oke, ja dan zou ik Xubuntu proberen
<JanC> Stef: ja, dat is geen probleem, ik heb zelfs al mensen rare experimenten zien doen met USB disks en zo  ;)
<Jeroen1104> xubuntu is wel lekker snel denk ik
<JanC> Stef: waarvoor wil je die OS-kopie?
<Jeroen1104> maar ff op een stick zetten
<OerHeks> hoeveel geheugen zit erin ?
<Jeroen1104> ik meen 512
<OerHeks> owww voldoende.
<Jeroen1104> de onboard video kaart is maar 64 dacht ik
<Jeroen1104> ze wil alleen haar games houden :)
<Jeroen1104> maar dat komt wel goed :D
<OerHeks> ik adviseer pysol een verzameling mooie kaart en bord spelen
<Jeroen1104> pysol?
<Jeroen1104> ik zal wel ff zoeken
<Jeroen1104> ze vind mahjong te gek
<JanC> Jeroen1104: hoeveel RAM zit er in die sempron-machine?
<Jeroen1104> ik dacht 512
<Stef> JanC: Ik ben 2 maanden geleden begonnen met ubuntu, en ik heb in die 2 maanden echt enorm veel bijgeleerd.Ik wil mijn OS dus kopieren omdat er verschillende scripts in zitten en ik heb schrik dat ik ze nooit meer terug ga kunnen vinden op het internet. En ze gaan zoeken en even op stick zetten zie ik ook niet meteen zitten omdat ze op verschillende plaatsen staan. Met een volledige kopie ben ik zeker dat ik alles heb.. :)
<OerHeks> mahjong versies genoeg :P
<Jeroen1104> hehehe
<OerHeks> ( in pysol)
<Jeroen1104> zal ik wel ff de 32 bitter pakken ipv 64?
<OerHeks> je vind hem wel via softwarecentrum
<JanC> Jeroen1104: misschien beter om dan de RAM te upgraden naar 1 GiB, maar goed
<OerHeks> sempron, lijkt me 32 bitjes ?
<Jeroen1104> owja sorry domme vraag
<Jeroen1104> JanC: ze heeft ff niet beter op dit moment
<Jeroen1104> dan zo maar ff met unitbootn ff een bootusb stick bouwen
<JanC> Stef: dat klinkt alsof al je scripts niet erg netjes gedaan zijn...   ;)
<JanC> Stef: trouwens, hou er rekening mee dat als je per ongeluk iets wist op een RAID 1 je op beide schijven alles kwijt bent...
<Jeroen1104> dank :)
<Jeroen1104> ik ga ff naar offtopic
<Stef> JanC: daar heb je gelijk in. Je kent het hé je leert wat en je begint vanalles uit te proberen. Het is ook ubuntu desktop dat ik eigenlijk gebruik voor een server... Als ik nu een tweede server zou maken dan zou ik meteen gaan voor ubuntu server :)
<JanC> RAID 1 is enkel nuttig om te zorgen dat je kan blijven voortwerken als een schij stuk gaat
<JanC> het is geen backup...
<Stef> JanC: Dat is ook weer waar, dan kan ik beter snacht rond 4h een kopie nemen van '/' (root) met rsync ?
<JanC> dat is een optie, alhoewel je moet opletten met het resultaat van rsync op een "live" filesystem
<Stef> hmm
<Stef> of toch raid1 gebruiken
<JanC> oh, trouwens, een RAID 1 maken is ook niet zo evident...
<Stef> en mijn scripts eens beetje beter gaan uitwerken en alleen mijn script gaan kopieren naar mijn raid5
<JanC> je kan niet zomaar die bestaande partitie in een RAID-onderdeel veranderen
<JanC> Stef: normaal staan al je eigen scripts ergens onder /usr/local of in je persoonlijke map  ;)
<Stef> ja bij mij staan ze bijna allemaal in /serverscripts
<JanC> huh?
<Stef> maar ik kan dus geen raid meer gaan maken van mijn OS partitie?
<JanC> je kan een kapotte raid 1 maken op die nieuwe disk (zorg dat die niet te groot is dan!), alles overkopiëren van de bestaande, dan die oude toevoegen aan de raid
<JanC> met "kapotte" RAID 1 bedoel ik een RAID 1 waarvan één disk ontbreekt
<JanC> maar eh, dan moet je wel weten waar je mee bezig bent  ;)
<Stef> dus als ik het goed begrijp: een raid maken van de 500gb schijf (ik ken het verhaal van een defecte raid maken)
<Stef> dan alles van de 320gb schijf (os) kopieren naar de 500gb schijf
<Stef> en dan de 320gb schijf toevoegen aan de raid ?
<JanC> wel zorgen dat die niet de hele 500 GiB als RAID aanmaakt natuurlijk
<Stef> kan ik bv de 500gb schijf verdelen in 2 partities
<JanC> dat kan
<Stef> 320gb en 180gb, en die 180gb nog gebruiken als data schijf ?
<JanC> dat kan
<OerHeks> kan dat, de ongebruikte ruimte op een raidschijf benutten ?
<JanC> zorg wel dat de exacte grootte van je eerste partitie ook op de 320 GB disk past
<JanC> 1 sector te weinig en je kan weer opnieuw beginnen...
<JanC> OerHeks: dat kan
<JanC> OerHeks: is niet bijzonder goed voor de performantie van je RAID natuurlijk
<JanC> tenzij dat data-gedeelte bijna nooit gebruikt wordt zou ik dat dus niet doen
<OerHeks> ik weet niet beter, of die 180 gb die afvalt, is niet bruikbaar .. maar dat zal dan wel hw-raid zijn.
<Jeroen1104> is het een probleem dat mijn stick EXT4 is als ik Xubuntu ff op een stick zet?
<OerHeks> ja Jeroen1104 je usb stick dient fat 16/32 te zijn.
<Jeroen1104> fixed Unetbootin dat?
<OerHeks> nee, je moet hem zelf formatteren.
<Jeroen1104> of kan ik beter de usbcreator app gebruiken?
<OerHeks> klik op je usb icoon, rechter muis, formatteren
<OerHeks> en dan Fat32 kiezen
<Stef> maar ik ben eens door. bedankt voor alle informatie!
<Jeroen1104> ok ik koos net voor Disk managment
<hansw> die usb boot app doet het prima
<hansw> startup disk creator heet dat onder ubuntu
<Jeroen1104> jah ok :)
<Jeroen1104> dan kan ik Unetbootin er weer afkiepen
<Jeroen1104> thanks !
<hansw> die kan hem voor je formateren, de iso er op zetten en nog meer
<Jeroen1104> thanks....
<Jeroen1104> fijne avond en voor morgen leuke moederdag
<hansw> ja, in de tuin met moeders :-)
<hansw> de moeder van mijn kinderen in dit geval
<MrChrisDruif> :) :D :)
<hansw> en wellicht een laptop er bij met ubuntu, we willen het hier ontopic houden
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> IJdele droom hansw :)
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, we kunnen het wel proberen
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install garden-balkon-plugin
<MrChrisDruif> sudo apt-get xchat-ontopic-plugin
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Error, unknown failure
<MrChrisDruif> sudo apt-get install xchat-ontopic-plugin
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<hansw> zo, even de wekelijkse backup regelen
<hansw> ook weer klaar
<MrChrisDruif> Goed bezig hansw
<OerHeks> incremental, moet te doen zijn
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, ik heb niet veel belangrijke data maar als er wat bij komt doe ik het dagelijks, anders wekelijks
<hansw> kan het inplannen maar heb niet altijd de pc aan staan
<hansw> mail op 3 plekken, foto's ook
<hansw> documenten op 2 plekken
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je dan niet software die na een unattended backup de pc kan afsluiten?
<hansw> ja, wellicht
<MrChrisDruif> En meeste PC's kan je ook op een vaste tijd laten opstarten
<hansw> maar ik ben te lui, dat soort dingen zijn me teveel werk :-)
<hansw> kan prima met cron
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, als je het zelf al wekelijks backupped :)
<MrChrisDruif> Opstarten met cron?
<hansw> voor klanten doe ik dat wel, die zijn altijd online
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, je kent cron niet?
<MrChrisDruif> hansw: cron ken ik wel, maar niet dat je een PC die uitstaat ermee kan opstarten
<hansw> als je een poort heb waardoor hij wakker kan worden, wake on lan bijvoorbeeld, dan kan dat ook
<hansw> maar ik sla het remote op, buiten de deur
<JanC> in principe zou je cron je BIOS clock wakeup kunnen laten instellen hé
<MrChrisDruif> Netje :)
<hansw> JanC, hmm, dat is wel grappig ja
<JanC> er zijn genoeg mensen/apparaten die dat doen  ;)
<JanC> of toch iets dergelijks
<JanC> in feite gewoon een scriptje dat bij shutdown kijkt wanneer de volgende (belangrijke) taak is en BIOS instelt
<HeerSMZett> ubuntu pll! wazzzzzup?
<OerHeks> 100% up & running.
<OerHeks> 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 0 niet opgewaardeerd.
<OerHeks> :(
<HeerSMZett> :P
<HeerSMZett> damn had vandaag xubuntu op mijn pc gedumpt naast ubuntu damn wat een speed
<HeerSMZett> ah ja altijd mooi
<HeerSMZett> eens kijken naar openbox want blijkt dat je daar veel aan kan aanpassen
<HeerSMZett> ik moet echt een keer c leren om leuke gadgets te coden
<HeerSMZett> OerHeks, ook lekker aan het bier?
<OerHeks> nee, wel een drank met schuim ( senseo )
<OerHeks> ik begin KDE steeds leuker te vinden.
<HeerSMZett> want?
<OerHeks> gewoon, keurige desktop, teveel mogenlijkheden om te pimpen
<HeerSMZett> koffie nu nog????..... hmm dat klikt luek aanpassen is tof ff installen
<HeerSMZett> ltrz
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-08
<HeerSMZett> HELP
<HeerSMZett> mijn pc start op eens op in een resolutie wat mijn monitor niet aan kan
<zett_> looo
<trijntje> weet iemand de naam van die applet waarmee je die balk met menu/beeld/etc op n gnome-panel kan zetten?
<leoquant> trijntje, ik weet niet goed wat je bedoelt
<leoquant> de unity balk
<trijntje> als je in classic gnome zit kan je een applet toevoegen zodat bestand/opslaan/etc ook in de bovenste gnome balk terecht komt
<trijntje> maar ik kijk zo wel ff in vbox hoe dat zit, blijkbaar is er iets in dat applet niet goed vertaald
<leoquant> ah ok. maar dus niet de balk met menu/beeld/locaties etc?
<leoquant> want die verschijnt als je met de muis erop gaat "staan"
<trijntje> nouja, het is lastig uit te leggen, ik was ook lang bezig vorodat ik door had wat het was :P
<leoquant> trijntje, ik ben nu nog voor de koffie, het ligt aan mij...:/
<Stef> Hallo, ik heb daarnet een nieuwe harde schijf aangesloten, nu wou ik die via schijbeheer gaan formatteren maar ik krijg steeds de melding 'not authorized'. Moet ik nu gaan formatteren via de command line ?
<Guest22842> met welk programma kan *.rar bestanden uitpakken ?
<viezerd> met rar
<MrChrisDruif> Guest22842: fileroller met rar extensie geïnstalleerd
<Guest22842> dank u wel viezerd
<MrChrisDruif> unrar/rar is niet open-source, vandaar dat die niet standaard wordt geïnstalleerd
<wiesowi> hallo iedereen
<wiesowi> mijn balken zijn verdwenen in ubuntu weet iemand ook hoe ik deze weer kan starten
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat je unity kan resetten in Terminal:   gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<wiesowi> kzal het proberen
<wiesowi> nee werkt niet
<OerHeks> dan 'unity --reset' en reboot
<wiesowi> ja hij doet het weer
<wiesowi> bedankt
<wiesowi> en tot ziens
<Oertje> jippie wireless werkt
<JoshuaL> jeej
<JoshuaL> ik zou eigenlijk wel wat diepgaande dingen willen leren over Ubuntu
<Oertje> oplossing: broadcom geval installeren om de firmware op te halen
<JoshuaL> iemand nog tips?
<Oertje> diepgaand ...
<JoshuaL> naja wat meer dan de basis dus :P
<Oertje> er is veel te lezen, ik zou niet 1 2 3 weten waar je het beste kan starten.
<lord4163> Hallo
<JoshuaL> hoi
<Oertje> :-)
<lord4163> iemand hier ervaring met burg? :P
<lord4163> hoe gevaarlijk is het om het te installeren?
<Oertje> het is 'mooi'
<lord4163> Kan ik dan wel opstarten? :P
<Oertje> gewoon proberen, denk ik.
<Oertje> maak wel een backup etc
<lord4163> is het zo gevaarlijk? :P
<Oertje> nee, algemene tip
<Oertje> hoezo ?
<lord4163> ben ik weer
<Oertje> 2-1 ! ! !
<lord4163> werkt BURG ook met kubuntu en XP?
<Oertje> vast wel, er zal wel documentatie voor zijn ?
<lord4163> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/beautiful-burg-boot-loader-gets-ubuntu-11-04-ppa/
<lord4163> die blauwe knop werkt niet
<lord4163> heb de ppa toegevoegt
<Oertje> eronder staat hoe je het handmatig kan doen
<lord4163> sudo: burg-install: command not found
<Oertje> staat dat er ? ik dacht sudo burg-install “(hd0)”
<lord4163> bash: syntaxfout nabij onverwacht symbool '('
<lord4163> dit had ik de vorige keer ook volgensmij
<Oertje> de blauwe knop bevat : apt://burg,burg-common,burg-emu,burg-pc,burg-themes,burg-themes-common
<Oertje> gewoon aanvinken in softwarecentrum
<Oertje> dan zal het wel, anders op omgubuntu een postje doen dat het niet werkt.
<lord4163> gebruik kubuntu
<Oertje> softwarecentrum in kubuntu heet kpackage
<lord4163> this item is not supported by your backend
<lord4163> or it is not a file
<lord4163> :(
<lord4163> oerheks!
<lord4163> help
<lord4163> ik heb nu hetzelfde met burg als met grub http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/ubuntu-10-10-start-niet-op-%28io-aptic-timer-doesn%27t-work!%29/
<lord4163> nu heb ik het zelfde probleem
<lord4163> door burg
<lord4163> :(
<doorntje> OerHeks naar kassa 2, OerHeks naar kassa 2
<mosasaur> weet er iemand een programma om een grote usb disk mee te indexeren?
<lord4163> :D
<lord4163> Iemand?
<lord4163> help?
<doorntje> lord4163: en heb je grub al hersteld dan?
<JulesPeeters> Hallo allemaal ;D.
<JulesPeeters> Is er iemand die mij kan helpen met een probleem?
<JoshuaL> Leg je probleem voor en misschien is er iemand die een oplossing weet
<pheros> hoi :)
<JulesPeeters> Ik heb Ubuntu 11.04 geinstalleerd. Alleen mijn video drivers werken niet egt mee.
<JulesPeeters> Ik heb ze geinstalleerd. Maar ze zijn niet in gebruik zeg maar.
<pheros> werkt 11.04 al even goed als 10.11?
<JulesPeeters> Daardoor kan ik geen Unity gebruiken.
<JulesPeeters> Weet iemand hoe ik dit kan verhelpen?
<JoshuaL> JulesPeeters, heb je al eens gereboot?
<JulesPeeters> Ja,
<JulesPeeters> Ik had eerst nog andere problemen
<JulesPeeters> Maar die heb ik kunnen oplossen.
<JoshuaL> hoe heb je de driver geinstalleerd?
<JulesPeeters> Ik moest de driver installeren via extra stuurprogramma's
<JulesPeeters> daar kreeg ik in het begin ook een melding van.
<JulesPeeters> Maar er staat:
<pheros> JoshuaL, werkt wine en amsn al in ubuntu 11.04?
<JulesPeeters> Dit stuurprogramma is ingeschakeld, maar niet in gebruik.
<JoshuaL> pheros, ik zie niet in waarom het niet zo werken :)
<pheros> JoshuaL, toen ik het probeerde werkte het nog niet, amsn werkte niet, openoffice.org werkte niet etc
<JoshuaL> openoffice is in 11.04 vervangen door libreoffice
<pheros> jeuh twente heeft gewonnen :D :P
<JoshuaL> pheros, voor dat soort praat kun jebeter terecht in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<JulesPeeters> Shit, Twente heeft gewonnen haha
<JoshuaL> JulesPeeters, nvidia?
<JulesPeeters> Jep
<pheros> ow sry JoshuaL
<JulesPeeters> Het gaat om:
<pheros> JoshuaL, kan je dan nog wel officebestanden inlezen?
<pheros> of opslaan
<JulesPeeters> Grafisch versneld stuurprogramma van NVIDIA
<JulesPeeters> Versie 173
<JoshuaL> JulesPeeters, kun je de output van de volgende commando plakken op http://paste.ubuntu.com en de link dan hier posten: sudo lshw -C display
<JoshuaL> via de terminal
<JoshuaL> pheros, libreoffice is een "fork" van OpenOffice
<JoshuaL> pheros, je kan altijd een live-cd proberen
<pheros> okej :) zijn er nog veel nieuwe apps in gekomen in 11.04?
<JulesPeeters> Dit is mijn uitkomst: PCI (sysfs)
<JoshuaL> unity is nieuw pheros
<pheros> wat is dat?
<JoshuaL> JulesPeeters, je moet even wachten
<JoshuaL> JulesPeeters, paar seconden :p
<JulesPeeters> Ow grapje, Nu staat er meer haha.
<JulesPeeters> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604916/
<JulesPeeters> :)
<JoshuaL> JulesPeeters, de driver is in gebruik
<JoshuaL> ik denk dat je last heb van deze bug JulesPeeters: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/771788
<pheros> JoshuaL, wat is unity
<JulesPeeters> En hoe is deze op te lossen? Mijn Engels is niet egt geweldig. Maar ik zal het eens doorlezen.
<JoshuaL> pheros, http://unity.ubuntu.com
<pheros> ooow het uiterlijk :p
<pheros> toch?
<JoshuaL> ja
<JulesPeeters> JoshuaL Kan het zijn dat mijn kaart geblacklist is?
<lord4163> #ubuntu-se
<pheros> JoshuaL, thnx je bent een held :)
<JulesPeeters> Mijn kaart is dus geblacklist.
<JulesPeeters> Ik denk dat ik het opgelost heb.
<JulesPeeters> Even rebooten
<JulesPeeters> Bedankt!
<JulesPeeters> Ben ik weer, het werkt!
<JulesPeeters> alleen nu stuit ik op het volgende probleem. Ik zie de icoontjes van de unity balk niet.
<JoshuaL> bekende bug :p
<JulesPeeters> En hoe is deze op te lossen :P?
<JoshuaL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/762478
<JoshuaL> JulesPeeters, ik denk dat je vast zit aan Ubuntu Classic
<JulesPeeters> Shit xD.
<doorntje> Trouwens, mijn pc's willen niet meer in suspend en hibernate
<lord4163> moet gaan doei :)
<Stef> hallo, ik heb in sudo crontab -e een bash script gezet, maar ik krijg telkens deze mail aan
<Stef> .  /bin/sh: /serverscripts/servershutdown: Permission denied
<OerHeks> staat je user wel in /etc/cron.allow ? zie man crontab
<jorenl_> Hey! Ik heb een stokoude IBM thinkpad laptop (1.6Ghz CPU, 512MB RAM) . Er draait nu Windows XP op maar ik vraag me af of ik er nog meer zou kunnen uithalen door ook daar Ubuntu of Xubuntu op te zetten.
<OerHeks> dat zou best kunnen, boot de cd in live modus, om te testen.
<MrChrisDruif> jorenl_: Je hebt zelfs ook nog Lubuntu, is nog lichter dan Xubuntu (afaik) en is bijna officieel
<MrChrisDruif> jorenl_: Als je naar live modus gaat, moet je wel rekening er mee houden dat je vanaf cd draait. Vanaf hdd wordt het nog iets sneller.
<jorenl_> OerHeks: maar de live CD maakt nog een Ramdisk aan en die eet memory, net daar zit t krap.
<jorenl_> t lijkt bizar om te denken dat XP het ideale OS is voor een oude pc
<jorenl_> bedankt voor de lubuntu link
<MrChrisDruif> jorenl_: Je kan ook Lubuntu (of andere Ubuntu) er als dualboot op zetten als je genoeg ruimte op je hdd hebt
<jorenl_> heb ik niet, de originele was kapot en ik heb er nog een slechter geval terug ingeduwd
<jorenl_> onder het motto, zo weinig mogelijk geld uitgeven, anders buiten
<jorenl_> En je kan op Lubuntu dezelfde programmas installeren als op Ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> In principe heeft Lubuntu genoeg aan 4GB
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan dan niet veel bestanden opslaan natuurlijk
<jorenl_> ik twijfel of ik de hele ellende van een nieuw OS installeren wel wil beginnen
<jorenl_> Windows werkt net voor de dingen die ik wil doen, dus mss toch maar niet uit gemakzucht
<OerHeks> met je window mis je cpu kracht en memory door al die aanhangsels, antivirus e.d.
<jorenl_> jah
<OerHeks> linux is efficiënter
<jorenl_> heb ik al gemerkt hoor
<jorenl_> ik gebruik een heel-lang-geleden-high-end maar toch stokoude machine als dedicated server
<jorenl_> daar stond ook eerst Windows op
<jorenl_> de capaciteiten van dat ding zijn gewoon verdubbeld door ubuntu server te installeren
<OerHeks> :-)
<jorenl_> dat komt ook wel door dat hij een beetje atypisch gebruikt wordt
<jorenl_> er draait nl. een Minecraft (http://minecraft.net) server op, en die vreet RAM en schrijft ook constant naar de HD
<jorenl_> gewoon beter bestandsbeheer alleen al hielp
<jorenl_> maar ik moet eens door
<jorenl_> bedankt iedereen
<MrChrisDruif> We weten wel wat minecraft is hoor ;)
<OerHeks> nou, ik zeg eerlijk: niet precies.
<hansw> nabond
<hansw> 'n avond
<hansw> whatever
<OerHeks> hoi hoi
<OerHeks> kon je er doorkomen, A1 ?
<hansw> ik ben niet naar .nl geweest vandaag :-)
<hansw> kermis in nordhorn, dierentuin in nordhorn, en ubuntu in de achtertuin (to keep it ontopic)
<OerHeks> ClientAliveInterval 1 biertje
<OerHeks> grinnik
<hansw> en weer een bult energie opgedaan voor de komende week
<hansw> he erkan^, weer terug onder de levenden :-)
<erkan^> hey hansw !
<erkan^> :)
<erkan^> lang niet gesproken
<hansw> erkan^, jij gaat op vakantie, wij niet :-)
<erkan^> mijn vakantie is voorbij
<hansw> je hebt wel genoten?
<erkan^> ja, echt erg genoten. heb jij mn fb niet gezien? :/
<hansw> ja, wel gezien
 * erkan^ mist belgië
<erkan^> :p
<hansw> kan het me voorstellen
<erkan^> alles goed met je verder?
<hansw> prima, lekker klooien met unity
<petrov_> vraagje, wat zouden jullie nemen rsa of dsa (ssh zonder wachtwoord) dsa zeker?
<hansw> petrov_, is dat niet afhankelijk van je situatie? in een intercompany lan kan het beiden, op internet zou ik wel wat afwegingen maken
<hansw> en vooral een heeeeeel zwaar wachtwoord
<petrov_> het is om connectie te maken naar m'n server die in een datacenter staat
<hansw> een heel zwaar wachtwoord dus
<OerHeks> dsa, is om te signen, rsa om te signen en encoden toch ?
<petrov_> dsa zou beter zijn volgens sommigen
<OerHeks> dsa werkt alleen op ssh2 , rsa op ssh1 en ssh2
<petrov_> maak gebruik van ssh2
<erkan^> nu tevreden met unity, hansw ?
<erkan^> ik ga slapen
<hansw> nog niet tevreden nee
<hansw> maar dat komt nog wel
<hansw> OerHeks, voor een publieke gate wil je geen rsa
<OerHeks> hmm mijn yubikey werkt ook met rsa
<hoekje> hallo goede avond iedereen
<OerHeks> hoi hoekje
<hoekje> dag OerHeks
<hoekje> warm genoeg oerheks
<OerHeks> cpu geeft aan 26.0' C
<hansw> OerHeks, de algemene redenering is dat rsa veilig is maar dat bush het ook kan lezen :-)
<hoekje> 26 bij begin
<fujisan> Hallo, is er nog iemand wakker op deze koude zondag avond?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee
<MrChrisDruif> ....o, misschien toch wel :)
<OerHeks> idle
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> ik heb weer probleempjes met 11.04 :/
<fujisan> welke versie van ubuntu is het beste voor tragere hardware?
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu of een derivaat?
<fujisan> mag ook
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu is nog niet officieel, maar wel lekker licht :)
<fujisan> ik kan de specs wel ff geven het is een behoorlijk oude bak
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu draait vanaf Pentium 2 of Celeron, dus komt denk ik wel goed
<fujisan> 2800xp+ AMD Athlon, 2gb ddr1, 256 Megs Vram Atlantis Radeon, 370(120,250) gb''' hdd 's
<fujisan> ja 11.04 trekt die al niet meer
<fujisan> is al traag
<fujisan> is gewoon voor simpele dingen is mijn  slaapkamer pc
<fujisan> ok bedankt ik zal Lubuntu uitproberen
<MrChrisDruif> fujisan: Probeer Lubuntu, je zal er waarschijnlijk vrolijk van worden :)
<fujisan> kan ik Lubuntu ook via wubi installeren?
<MrChrisDruif> wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu kan je er meer over lezen
<fujisan> ok thanks :)
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, dat is nog niet getest, maar het wordt ontwikkeld door een kleine groep
<MrChrisDruif> En omdat we nog niet officieel zijn, wordt er niet getest of Lubuntu werkt met Wubi o.a.
<MrChrisDruif> Door Ubuntu bedoel ik dus
<fujisan> oh ok
<MrChrisDruif> Die schoften hadden trouwens een goeie naaistreek geleverd 3 weken voor Natty, waardoor het onmogelijk werd om Lubuntu op >4GB te installeren
<fujisan> hmz
<fujisan> idd
<MrChrisDruif> In Ubiquity zit namelijk een check voor harde schijf ruimte
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, dat komt voor een deel omdat ze niet op tijd de installer scripts etc. konden omschrijven naar nieuwe ubiquity
<fujisan> ik ben vergeten wat ubiquity ookal weer is
<fujisan> jammer dat je voor Ubuntu tegenwoordig al een dual core and 4gb ram nodig hebt :(
<MrChrisDruif> fujisan: Dat is de installer...hebben ze alleen een mooie naam aan gegeven
<fujisan> oh ok
<fujisan> ik dacht ook even aan een populaire firefox extensie van Aza
<fujisan> had dezelfde naam dacht ik
<fujisan> toen hij nog tijd had om op Irc te chatten :)
<fujisan> is inmiddels een hoge pief bij Mozilla
<fujisan> =]
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, ik ken die extensie niet
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-30
<lord4163> Hoi
<Luckiboy> hey lord4163
<lord4163> Ik ga nu Ubuntu 12.4 installeren, maar ik wil mijn hele harde schijf formateren...
<lord4163> Maar die optie staat er niet eens
<Luckiboy> volledige schijf gebruiken?
<lord4163> Ubuntu 11 upgraden, Ubuntu 12 naast 11 installeren, Ubuntu 11 verwijderen en opnieuw installeren
<lord4163> Die opties
<Luckiboy> De laatste
<lord4163> Nee ik wil Ubuntu 12
<Luckiboy> wtf?
<Luckiboy> Foutje in de vertalingen?
<lord4163> Ja snap het ook niet, maar dat laatste moet ik dus doen om 12.o4 te installeren?
<lord4163> Voor clean install?
<Luckiboy> ja ik neem niet aan dat er 11.10 op die Cd staat...
<Luckiboy> dus de laatste
<lord4163> Ik vind dat Kubuntu het even netter heeft gedaan met zon klein aandeel ook...
<corewillem> hoi
<Luckiboy> hey corewillem
<lord4163> Wat is een loco?
<corewillem> goedmorgen
<lord4163> goedemorgen
<Luckiboy> lord4163, de loco is de community
<lord4163> Wie heeft dat verzonnen?
<Luckiboy> geen idee
<Luckiboy> iemand van ubuntu internationaal
<corewillem> ik zou het niet wetgen
<Luckiboy> het is een officiële benaming
<corewillem> pgggg
<corewillem> kga naar windhoos
<lord4163> Goh dat grub install gaat bij elke installatie fout....
<corewillem> voor school werken
<lord4163> Kan iemand mij helpen grub te installeren?
<lord4163> Hoe installeer je Ubuntu van zon usb stick!?
<lord4163> Ik krijg grub nooit werkend :(
<lord4163> brand wel weer een CD, hier wil ook niemand je helpen :(
<Luckiboy> gedult mag ook wel eens helpen
<RawChid> LoCo = Local Community
<RawChid> Ubuntu NL is een LoCo
<Cees> loco is gek ;)
<Luckiboy> motiverend :)
<lord4163> #join ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<lord4163> oeps :D
<Guest70105> hallo
<Guest70105> anybody out there?
<Guest70105> help
<Guest70105> hehe
<Guest70105> nick=marc
<imkes60>  /nick marc
<Guest70105> dank je
<Guest70105> het is echt zoooo lang geleden dat ik IRC gebruikt heb
<Guest70105> iemand hier langdurig niks te doen?
<imkes60> je weet maar nooit, hangt van het probleem af
<Guest70105> lol
<Guest70105> nou . . . . . . .
<Guest70105> hebbie ff?
<Guest70105> ik ben al een paar dagen bezig met proberen een server in de lucht te brengen
<imkes60> ik heb wel even tijd, de vraag is meer de kennis
<charlvn> Guest70105: stel je vraag maar, iemand zal wel antwoorden als hij/zij kan
<Guest70105> tja, misschien wil ik wel iets dat eigenlijk niet zo goed kan
<charlvn> dat gebeur ook vaak ;)
<imkes60> en daar zal je wel even op moeten wachten, want het zou wel eens rustig kunnen zijn met een mooi weer koninginnendag
<Guest70105> ik wil een 12.04 server mer grafische interface inclusief voor samba
<Guest70105> ja, dat kan ik me voorstellen
<imkes60> (ik dacht ik waarschuw maar even vantevoren)
<charlvn> je wil een web-interface zoals webmin? http://www.webmin.com/
<Guest70105> nee, gewoon de desktop van ubuntu of kubuntu er bovenop
<charlvn> oh ja dat kan makkelijk
<Guest70105> webmin wordt niet meer ondersteund begreep ik
<charlvn> installeer gewoon de ubuntu-desktop package met apt-get ofzo
<Guest70105> ja, dat heb ik ook al aan de praat gehad
<charlvn> geen flouw idee, misschien is dat inderdaad het geval
<Guest70105> en dan het beheren van samba
<charlvn> ik gebeur zelf geen webmin ik ben een cmdline freak
<Guest70105> daar gaat het mis
<charlvn> hmmm, ik gebruik samba niet zo vaak, maar als ik het moet instellen wijzig ik gewoon de config bestanden met vim
<charlvn> daar zijn veel voorbeelden van op de ubuntu wiki, ik vind gui's in het algemeen maar lomp, maar ok
<Guest70105> ja, en dat is voor iemand die al sinds 1993 met windows werkt ff iet lastiger
<charlvn> ja idd dat kan ik wel begrijpen
<Guest70105> ik ben de feeling met DOS een beetje kwijt
<Guest70105> 3.31 is daar de laatste versie van die ik gebruikt heb
<Guest70105> lol
<charlvn> hehe ja dat is old school stuffs
<Guest70105> lol
<Guest70105> ik heb versie 1.01 nog gebruikt
<Guest70105> maar dat is een heel ander verhaal
<charlvn> haha zeker wel
<Guest70105> wat is nu de beste setup voor een leuke homeserver
<charlvn> daar zijn veel van deze out-of-the-box opties
<charlvn> ik ben ik zo ik doen alles zelf van de ground up
<Guest70105> als ik dat eenmaal aan de praat heb probeer ik wel of ik daar nog DLNA ondersteuning aan kan toevoegen
<charlvn> maar daar zijn misschien wel opties zoals amahi http://www.amahi.org/
<charlvn> deze? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Living_Network_Alliance
<charlvn> heb ik eerlijk gezegd nog nooit zelf naar gekeken
<charlvn> ok ik moet even de door uit... bbl
<Guest70105> thx
<Somelauw> Hoi, ik wil een programma genaamd verwijderen dat niet meer werkt. Ik kan alleen de makefile niet meer vinden en weet dus niet waar het geïnstalleerd staat. Ik kan alleen de /usr/bin/application handmatig verwijderen tot zover.
<Somelauw> En er is in ieder geval een manpage
<FOAD> Dan zoek je met locate
<Somelauw> FOAD: ah, dat helpt, kan ik dit ook meteen door rm pipen?
<FOAD> Zou ik niet doen...
<Somelauw> Nou ja, wacht ik heb de makefile al gevonden
<Somelauw> Best netjes dat ze een uninstall hebben.
<FOAD> Zo hoort het.
<Somelauw> Ik heb nog een stuk software dat ik wil verwijderen en die makefile heeft ook allemaal dependencies, maar daar voldoe ik niet aan, dus die kan ik niet automatisch verwijderen.
<Somelauw> Hier ga ik dan ik wel pipen aangezien het me wel veilig lijkt.
<Impocta> Ik krijg een error bij het installeren van LIbreoffice:
<Impocta> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-core_1%3a3.5.2-2ubuntu1_i386.deb: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libvcllo.so'
<Impocta> Weet iemand hoe ik dit op kan lossen?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-01
<Guest19893> goeie dag / nacht
<Guest19893> is er iemand die misschien kan helpen?
<Guest19893> ik draai op Ubuntu 11-11 en telkens als ik probeer om de laatste versie te installeren loopt het spaak
<Guest19893> zowel update als nieuwe installatie gaat mis
<OerHeks> :(
<idefix> hoe komt het dat de nieuwste firefox browser geen blauwe omkadering geeft van links?
<idefix> wat is daar het idee achter?
<K-4U> Een goedenmorgen. Hopen dat er al iemand wakker is.. Ik heb op dit moment Ubuntu 11.10 maar ben aan het denken om te upgraden naar 12.04. Echter heb ik een enorme haat ontwikkeld voor Unity en wil graag mijn Gnome-shell interface met al zijn instellingen behouden. Gebeurt dit automatisch als ik update?
<Luckiboy> K-4U, Volgens mij heeft 12.04 automatisch de mogelijkheid voor gnome shell
<K-4U> Luckiboy: Mja, maar ook met al mijn settings?
<OerHeks> of de instellingen allemaal behouden blijven, durf ik niet te garanderen.
<K-4U> Hmm, dan wacht ik nog even met updaten. Heb de vorige keer een dag gezeten om alles goed te zetten.. heb ik nu geen tijd voor
<K-4U> Misschien weet wel iemand een oplossing voor het feit dat in sommige applicaties een gedeelte van een knop/textvenster/lijst/widget niet update?
<K-4U> en met niet update bedoel ik dat het gewoon wit is
<Luckiboy> kde is niet bekend bij mij, sorry
<OerHeks> welke applicatie ?
<OerHeks> "sommige"is zó vaag
<K-4U> ik.. gebruik gnome :P
<Luckiboy> K-4U, oh
<Luckiboy> gnome is ook een zwart gat
<K-4U> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/343724/Schermafdruk%20op%202012-05-01%2008%3A21%3A51.png
<K-4U> zie bovenin en links
<K-4U> nu valt dit nog mee, maar af en toe is een knop gewoon wit, en heeft hij een mouseover event nodig om nog eens te refreshen
<OerHeks> dat ziet er geinig uit, K-4U
<OerHeks> heb je ATI of Nvidia?
<K-4U> OerHeks: Uhm.. Nvidia/Intel... heb een Asus N73SV laptop.. die bak heeft er 2
<OerHeks> ah, optimus ?
<K-4U> jep
<OerHeks> cool, maar ik denk dat het dan aan optimus zal liggen.
<K-4U> shit :P
<OerHeks> wat gebruik je nu, ironhide op bumblebee ?
<OerHeks> ik lees dat bumblebee beter en verder is.
<K-4U> om eerlijk te zijn heb ik geen idee meer... in de tijd dat ik deze install had geconfigureerd was het nog niet zo ver ontwikkeld
<OerHeks> ah oke. dan raad ik je aan, om een verse 12.04 te doen met bumblebee. in dat kanaal zit lekenstein, ene hollander die hier hard mee bezig is.
<OerHeks> of zet 12.04 ernaast, zolang.
<K-4U> Hmm, i'll keep it in mind! Thnx :)
<OerHeks> Ik volg bumblebee wel, al durf ik nu nog niet tot aankoop over te gaan van een optimus-systeem
<corewillem> goedemorgen even nalezen en zien of ik kan helpen
<K-4U> OerHeks: Hmm. nja, ik heb deze laptop gewoon gekocht vanwege zijn goeie specs.. Helaas kom ik er nu pas achter dat ze niet al te best zijn(hd van maar 5200 RPM)
<OerHeks> ehm 5200 rpm zegt niet zoveel, cache is belangrijker.
<corewillem> heb ook 5200 rpm wel goede cache (in pc)
<K-4U> overigens. kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik een sneltoets maak? Ik heb ooit met compiz-config die sneltoetsen ingesteld, en deze zijn ook mooi overgegaan naar gnome.. maar ik weet niet waar ik dat normaal hoor te doen
<K-4U> wauw, ik voel me af en toe best een linux noob xD
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<corewillem> je  leert het wel k-4u
<K-4U> corewillem: Ben al zeker 5 a 6 jaar een linux gebruiker, maar meeste CLI
<K-4U> OerHeks: Jep, dat is nu geweldig aan linux, een enorme pagina lang :P
<K-4U> OerHeks: maar daar staat voor zover ik kan zien niets over om ze zelf te definieren?
<OerHeks> Eerst testen of je shortkey al gebruikt word.
<K-4U> ah, super+e.. nee :P
<corewillem> ik sinds 6de leerjaar echt linux dat is dus ong 4 jaar
<OerHeks> njammie, speeddreams 2 is uit >> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/04/speed-dreams-20-released-with-new-cars.html#more
<OerHeks> ik klik maar op non-ports ... > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/ en nu ?
<Annold> Ik heb ubuntu 12 geistalleerd, na de istallatie krijg ik een zwart beeld en bovenin een gekleurde balk. Wat moet ik doen!
<TopGear> "allo
<TopGear> Is er iemand die weet hoe ik een .nzb standaard met sabnzbdplus kan openen in 12.04? "openen met" laat me geen custom programma's toevegen...
<Luckiboy> TopGear, in eigenschappen van het bestand?
<error> hello
<Wobbo> Ik wil ATI installeren, er zijn 2 opties. Een eindigt met "van ATI/AMD" de ander (post-release update)... Dit is niet echt duidelijk...
<Wobbo> Welke zal blijvend "up-to-date" houden?
<RawChid> Wobbo: volgens mij staat erbij welke wordt aangeraden
<RawChid> En dat is dacht ik niet die post-release update
<Wobbo> LoL
<RawChid> ?
<Wobbo> Tja, bij mij staat er geen "aangeraden".
<Wobbo> Bij Synaptic staat er bij fglrx ook geen verschil.
<RawChid> Oh, ik deed dat gewoon via Systeem -> Beheer -> Stuurprogramma's
<Wobbo> Ik doe maar de "van ATI/AMD"...
<Wobbo> Bedankt voor je tijd. Groetjes.
<charlvn> ben ik de enigste die vandaag moeite heb met een apt-get update?
<charlvn> het schijnt dat security.ubuntu.com echt langzaam doet
<Luckiboy> even proberen
<Luckiboy> ik heb er geen last van, charlvn
<charlvn> Luckiboy: ok bedankt, misschien leg het aan mijn netwerk
<charlvn> het schijnt toch relevant te zijn aan de mirror; ik gebruik nu ftp.snt.utwente.nl en het gaat wel heel prima
<charlvn> ik denk bepaalde mirrors zijn gewoon te druk met de release van 12.04
<Luckiboy> Dat geloof ik graag
<stieviegonzales> hallo
<Luckiboy> hey stieviegonzales
<stieviegonzales> ligt het forum plat?
<Luckiboy> ja de server is onaangekondigd met onderhoud bezig
<stieviegonzales> ah dat verklaart veel
<Luckiboy> dus ook de wiki en de gewone website liggen plat
<stieviegonzales> mijn f5 knop is nu wel wat afgesleten :P
<OerHeks> De boel is weer up.
<Luckiboy> O ja, even vergeten te melden hier idd
<rkokkelk> Goedenavond, weet iemand hoe je ervoor kan zorgen dat je geen enter hoeft in te drukken na t switchen van workspace???
<JanC> rkokkelk: ?
<JanC> wat bedoel je?
 * JanC moet nooit enter drukken?
<rkokkelk> ja bij mij wel, hij blijft hangen in het kiezen van workspace en gaat pas weg nadat ik op enter heb gedrukt
<JanC> hoe kies je je workspace?
<rkokkelk> Super -> pijltjestoetsen
<JanC> je bedoelt Super+S ?
<rkokkelk> Nop, als ik via super & recht, dan switch ik 1 workspace naar rechts, maar helaas moet ik daarna eerst op enter drukken voordat hij verder gaat
<rkokkelk> het is heel vreemd
<JanC> hm, Super+pijltoetsen is geen officiële shortcut vziw
<JanC> als je gewoon een workspace naar rechts wil is de officiële shortcut Ctrl+Alt+Rechts
<rkokkelk> klopt, maar heb net in de grotten van de CompizConfig gezocht, het had te maken met het gebruiken van de viewport Preview switcher
<rkokkelk> nu werkt alles prima zelf met deze shortcuts maar in ieder geval bedankt
<rkokkelk> Vindt wel beetje t nadeel dat ubuntu nu zoveel nadruk legt op de Super key, ik moet nu beetje al mijn shortcuts herschrijven :P
<JanC> als je custom shortcuts & zo gebruikt is het wel een beetje lastig support te geven  ;)
<JanC> en ja, ik heb ook een aantal shortcuts & corner actions moeten aanpassen  ;)
<rkokkelk> True, maar het moet wel mogelijk blijven vind ik persoonlijk om je eigen shortcuts te kunnen instellen, maar gelukkig werkt nu alles
<JanC> rkokkelk: maar als het kan, vermeld dan volgende keer dat je om hulp vraagt welke aanpassingen je gedaan hebt (of minstens toch dat je er gedaan hebt)
<JanC> rkokkelk: je kan nog steeds je eigen shortcuts instellen (via CCSM)
<rkokkelk> Zal het voortaan doen, maar ik heb ze ingesteld via de standaard systems setting maar bedankt
<Wobbo> Ik heb in een hardeschijf een /home verplaatst, hoe laat ik het vervolgens weer werkend?
<trijntje> Wobbo: wat weer werken?
<corewillem> hoi
<OerHeks> wb
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-02
<K-4U> Een goedenmorgen. Ik ben admin op mijn eigen server(logisch) en een maat van mij heeft ook een account op deze server draaien. Ik wil graag zijn screen sessie kunnen benaderen met mijn eigen username. Is dit mogelijk?
<jk> makkelijkst voor jou lijkt mij su'en, su naar $maat, dan screen -x
<jk> maar screen heeft idd ook multiuser support
<jk> nooit gerbruikt
<jk> http://aperiodic.net/screen/multiuser
<K-4U> su naar $maat? hoe bedoel je dat?
<jk> jij bent admin, dus je kunt inloggen als user, su'en naar root, en dan su'en naar de user nder wie je maat is ingelogd
<jk> [root@guppy ~]# su - jochem
<jk> jochem@guppy:~$
<jk> zoiets
<K-4U> oeh :D
<K-4U> thnx! :)
<K-4U> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check. <-- uh?
<K-4U> oke, die heb ik gechmod op o+rw.. krijg ik dit -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/961861/
<K-4U> (diezelfde melding kreeg ik overigens ook toen ik screen jesper/ts3 deed)
<Wobbo> Voorheen was er een 3D test die ik alleen via mij terminal kon starten. Weet iemand die? Of misschien iets beters?
<Wobbo> Of mooier...
<K-4U> wobbo: glxgears
<Wobbo> Thanks
<jk> K-4U: probeer es zonder ts3
<K-4U> jk: Ah, hebbes.. Ik had hem perongeluk gechmod o+rwx.. dat was het probleem
<jk> ah
<Wobbo> Bij 12.04 kan bijvoorbeeld de tijd/bluetooth/audio niet d.m.v. de recht toets van mijn muis verplaatsen of verwijderen.
<Wobbo> Het kan wel als ik 3D mode uitzet.
<Wobbo> Ook bij 12.04 in Classic mode is er ook een hoop verschil tussen de 3D mode aan/uit.
<Luckiboy> Wobbo, welke *buntu hebben we het over?
<Wobbo> 12.04 gewoon en classic
<Wobbo> Het veranderen van de standaard keuzes.
<Luckiboy> Ik bedoel, is het Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu enz.
<Wobbo> Bij classic in 3D mode is de tekst links boven "Toepassingen / Locaties" grijs en kan ik deze niet d.m.v. de alt+rechter-muis niet veranderen.
<Wobbo> Ubuntu 12.04
<Luckiboy> oké, dan zijn we al wat verder
<Luckiboy> Naar mijn weten kan je de icoontjes niet verwijderen in Ubuntu. Maar ik weet ook niet alles, ik ben een Xubuntu gebruiker.
<charlvn> Wobbo: kan je misschien een screenshot uploaden naar imgur.com ?
<Wobbo> ... sorry, 12.04 loopt fast door "Werkbladwisselaar-voorkeuren"...
<charlvn> ik had ook al veel moeite met 3d / compiz in de verleden maar gewoonweg heeft dat te maken met opengl en gpu drivers
<charlvn> volgens mij ervaring in ieder geval
<K-4U> Weet iemand hier waar ik een 1U server rack (goedkoop en stil) kan kopen?
<K-4U> Heb een HP dl320 G2, maar het ding maakt een takke herrie.. Ga binnenkort op kamers maar server moet mee.. Moet dus iets hebben om het ding in op te bergen zonder mij 'snachts wakker te houden
<Wobbo_> http://imgur.com/0xAfF&bAe9A&fDkAb
<charlvn> Wobbo: ah dat is echt raar maar had dat nog nooit zelf probeerd
<Wobbo_> Welk probleem?
<charlvn> dat de teks grijs word als je de panel probeer verwijderen?
<Wobbo_> Als ze grijs/wit zijn zijn ze beveiligt. Als ik op 2D open zijn ze niet meer beveiligt. Maar waar en hoe pas ik dit aan en waarom... hebben ze nog meer niet vriendelijke veranderingen bedacht? lol
<charlvn> geen flouw idee, rare spul
<charlvn> canonical zit lekker te klooien met de ui :P
<K-4U> understatement
<K-4U> ik ben overgestapt op Gnome-shell.. werkt veel fijner
<charlvn> ja ik ook
<charlvn> gnome3
<charlvn> wel op deze ouwe computer draai ik gewoon kde maar op de relatief nieuwe macbook van mij draai ik gnome3
<Wobbo_> Simpele schaduw foutjes http://imgur.com/3kUF9
<Wobbo> Ook wel erg raar dat er heel veel errors / foutmeldingen / etc. langskomen bij een LTS.
<charlvn> he?! wat een troep
<charlvn> nee dat schijnt niet goed getest te zijn
<Wobbo_> Nee
<Wobbo_> Nee ik kan niet zonder.
<Wobbo_> Ik heb geen windows en geen macs... En ik kan mijn werk niet doen zonder comuters... IK heb geen games nodig, mijn hobby is zeiken. LoL
<charlvn> mijn hobby is om met code te klooien
<charlvn> maar nu gaat het weer OT
<Wobbo_> Maar niemand heeft een idee om meer zelf te regelen? Bij 11.04 (Gnome2) kon ik veel meer regelen met de nu genoemde "Uiterlijk".
<charlvn> op dit moment denk ik eraan om gewoon weer openbox te gebruiken
<charlvn> in gnome-shell kan je weinig zelf aanpassen volgens mij ervaring
<Wobbo_> Nee klopt, gnome-shell is er beperkt.
<idefix> Debian packages werken toch niet op ubuntu?
<idefix> ik weet het echt niet! ik vraag niet naar de bekende weg! het líjkt me van niet maar ik wil graag van jullie een bevestiging
<RawChid> Heb je het al een keer uitgeprobeerd?
<idefix> er staat iets in de readme
<RawChid> Gewoon proberen te installeren, werkt vast wel
<idefix> I strongly recommend to install the ``udev'' Debian package.
<idefix> wat is dat?
<charlvn> idefix: ubuntu gebruik hetzelfde package management systeem als debian
<StefandeVries> Niet vragen.
<StefandeVries> Gewoon doen.
<StefandeVries> charlvn, dat maakt de pakketten niet per se uitwisselbaar.
<charlvn> StefandeVries: nee het gaat over dependencies
<charlvn> ubuntu's packages in de standard repositories zijn wel wat anders
<charlvn> b.v.b. ubuntu heeft een package "flashplugin-installer" in in debian heet het "flashplugin-nonfree"
<idefix> wat zijn de FIFO's precies in de /dev dir?
<idefix> hoe kan je zien welk type harde schijf je hebt?
<idefix> ik wil er eentje mounten
<charlvn> idefix: welke type? zoals in de type filesysteem?
<charlvn> je kan het gewoon mounten, mount gaat het normaalweg zelf bepalen
<charlvn> je kan ook zoiets proberen als: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<K-4U_> Weet iemand hier waar ik een 1U server rack (goedkoop en stil) kan kopen? Heb een HP dl320 G2, maar het ding maakt een takke herrie.. Ga binnenkort op kamers maar server moet mee.. Moet dus iets hebben om het ding in op te bergen zonder mij 'snachts wakker te houden
<idefix> charlvn bedankt
<idefix> hij zei wel iets van "je moet het file systeem toevoegen"
<charlvn> ah dat is lastig
<charlvn> ja check maar met fdisk, volgens mij geef die het wel op
<Wobbo> Tjongejonge... Zelf Rhythmbox werk niet correct...
<corewillem> wat werkt er niet ?
<Wobbo> Gewoon zoals altijd zie je links onderaan een afbeelding van het album. Als je het een beetje verbreed gaat het scherm flikkeren, scheef (uitgetrokken) of voor een kwart.
<corewillem> raar
<corewillem> even uit testen hier
<corewillem> werkt hier hoor
<rulus> hier doet hij sinds kort ook wel vreemd met de albumhoezen
<rulus> als je het zijpaneel wat verbreedt/versmalt is de hoes niet meer volledig zichtbaar, of niet meer vierkant..
<rulus> lijkt me dus een rhythmbox probleem
<Wobbo> Nee het fout komt voor op NVidia en ATI op verschillende computers.
<rulus> ik heb geen nvidia en geen ati
<Wobbo> Op mijn laatste laptop die wel 3D werk maar niet de NV software gebruikt.
<Wobbo> Die heeft ook dat probleem
<rulus> het lijkt me dan ook een rhythmbox probleem, niet echt gerelateerd aan je grafische driver
<Wobbo> Nee, het komt denk ik ook niet door Rhythmbox maar door 12.04.
<rulus> ik heb geen Ubuntu
<rulus> maar dat terzijde
<rulus> "door 12.04" lijkt me ook wat vaag, trouwens :P
<OerHeks> en als je naar een ander album springt, springt het hoesje weer goed?
<rulus> ja OerHeks
<OerHeks> ow dit gedrag bestaat al een tijdje.
<OerHeks> niks aan doen
<rulus> ah, ik dacht dat dat vroeger wel werkte
<OerHeks> zelfs bij volgens nummer van dezelfde hoes springt hij weer goed
<OerHeks> volgend*
<rulus> ja, van zodra hij opnieuw de hoes tekent vermoed ik
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> nog vaker de hoes tekenen maakt de applicatie zwaarder natuurlijk.
<Wobbo> 2x ge-restart
<rulus> mja, hij zou ze moeten hertekenen vanaf dat je stopt met dat paneel te verslepen
<Wobbo> Nu doet ie het om en om
<rulus> ik kan zo direct geen bugrapport erover terugvinden
<Wobbo> Ook Totem, als ik het op het een scherm start gaat hij vanzelf met het volgende video op een ander scherm...
<rulus> ik heb helaas de luxe niet om meer dan één scherm te hebben :P
<charlvn> ik gebruik echt nooit totem... dan is het eers weer video codecs en al dat gezooi
<charlvn> ik installeer gelijk vlc
<corewillem> ik ook
<corewillem> al gebruik ik voor films enz xbmc
<K-4U> xbmc! Als het maar goed werkte onder linux.. :P
<K-4U> multi monitor gaat helemaal tits up..
<charlvn> ik vind xbmc wel leuk op een htpc maar niet op een gewone desktop
<charlvn> ja ik denk ook niet dat xbmc er echt voor bedoelt is maar ok
<corewillem> xbmc is zalig voor lekker filmpke uitkiezen met vrienden enz
<corewillem> heb veel films enz
<corewillem> gebruik men pc mede als htpc
<charlvn> ja dat is wel handig
<ertai_NL> Thomas_de_Graaff: ping
<OerHeks> hoi ertai_NL
<ertai_NL> hoi
<ertai_NL> hmm.. geen thomas zo te merken
<OerHeks> Nog niet idd..
<ertai_NL> nog?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ertai_NL,
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ping
<ertai_NL> Thomas_de_Graaff: waar kon ik ook alweer een vergadering aanmaken op de SOUNL-site?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.sounl.org/?q=user
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Daar kan je inloggen.
<ertai_NL> ben ingelogd..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En dan in de zwarte balk bovenaan bij inhoud aanmaken oid.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kiezen voor vergadering.
<ertai_NL> waarom moet ik een actiepunt ingeven voor een vergadering?
<FOAD> Hoi allemaal, luisteren jullie even mee op radio.lichtsnel.nl?  Ik draai leuke liedjes voor jullie.
<Luckiboy> FOAD, ga je hier nu ook al reclame maken? :P Foei
<Jeeves_> Niets mis mee hoor FOAD  :
<Jeeves_> :)
<FOAD> Niet zolang jullie ook luisteren. :P
<Luckiboy> Ga je nog een nieuw nummer draaien? :)
<FOAD> De Staat of zo?
<FOAD> Als je hitjes wilt, je weet waar 538 is. :P
<Luckiboy> Sorry, hij ging zomaar op pauze, ik dacht dat je niks aan het draaien was ;P
<Luckiboy> de muziekspeler
<FOAD> Mmm.
<Luckiboy> Niks mis met lady gaga
<Luckiboy> Btw, De Staat is geen 538 muziek
<Jeeves_> FOAD: Hoe doen jullie dat met rechten op die muziek?
<Cugel> https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/571815:the-2012-top-7-best-linux-distributions-for-you  -- jongens het moet beter.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-03
<K-4U> Ik voel me zo slecht :( Ik heb iets gedownload voor vim, maar ik heb GEEN idee wat de keymapping nu inhoud.. er staat :map <C-_><C-_>
<K-4U> welke toets is dat? :\
<imkes60> maar normaal map je toch ergens heen?
<K-4U> imkes60: Nouja, dit is geen eigen mapping.. of wat bedoel je?
<imkes60> in mijn hoofd heb ik, dat het meestal "map het een naar het ander" is, en dit lijkt meer op "map het een"
<K-4U> uhm.. geen idee hoe je dat bedoelt? :P
<imkes60> wat gaat die C-_ C-_ doen?
<K-4U> commentify
<imkes60> hoe weet vim dat?
<K-4U> hij is al gemapped en alles. heb een plugin geinstalleerd
<imkes60> ok, blijkbaar lees ik de mapping anders
<K-4U> oh, ja.. ik heb het commando er niet achter gezet, sorry :P
<imkes60> ah, dat verklaart het =)
<K-4U> hmm.. als ik dus ":map <C-S> :w<cr>" doe.. map ik dus ctrl+s naar opslaan?
<imkes60> volgens mij wel
<imkes60> probeer het!
<imkes60> alhoewel, die wel eens control shift s zou kunnen betekenen
<K-4U> oh :P
<K-4U> zo ff mappen.. ben nog met vanalles bezig :P
<lord4163> Misschien een hele domme vraag, maar hoe open je je addons in firefox?
<lord4163> ik heb ReloadEvery geinstalleerd, maar hoe open je deze dan?
<FOAD> Via het Tools/Add-ons menu,
<lord4163> Ohw al gevonden stond bij je rechtermuisknop
<FOAD> Mm.
<richy17> hoi
<ertai_NL> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik kom het stichtings-kanaal niet meer op
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ertai_NL, ok, ik ga er naar kijken, moment.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ertai_NL, probeer het nu nog eens?
<Wobbo> Echt dat 12.04 is echt te irritant... Zelf te scanner werk niet eens meer, in 8.04, 8.10, 9.04 etc... werkte...
<corewillem> instaleer dan driver
<Wobbo> Welke driver?
<ertai_NL> Wobbo: welke scanner heb je?
<Wobbo> Een Photosmart-C6100-series (WiFi)
<Wobbo> HP
<Wobbo> Nooit een driver hoeven gebruiken, zelf de scanner niet.
<Wobbo> De eeuwige CD RipperX werk ook niet meer, kan de CD's niet vinden.
<Luckiboy> ook?
<Luckiboy> Wat doet het nog meer niet dan?
<Wobbo> Ook een ge-update versie, van 11.04 naar 12.04 kan ook de scanner niet meer doen. Allebei lopen continu vast.
<Luckiboy> Hmm, een schone installatie is altijd beter dan een upgrade
<Luckiboy> Heb je het met de knop in update beheer gedaan?
<Wobbo> Ubuntu loop ook vast als je zelf "Werkbladwisselaar-voorkeuren" verandert.
<Luckiboy> Vreemd
<Wobbo> Het scherm loop dat zwart (op alle Ubu's 12.04)
<Luckiboy> Ging de upgrade wel gewoon helemaal goed?
<Wobbo_> Ja, maar stel niet, de andere met een volledige installatie heeft dezelfde problemn.
<Luckiboy> gebruik je steeds dezelfde iso?
<Wobbo_> Allebei 64
<Wobbo_> Nee, de een upgrade de andere d.m.v. USB, de derde d.m.v. CD.
<Luckiboy> Dan zou ik proberen een nieuwe CD/USB te maken, het kan zijn dat het schrijven verkeerd is gegaan
<Wobbo_> LibreOffice kreeg ook op allemaal fouten met ODT, was ook een buk en is gelukkig wel snel aangepast.
<Wobbo_> Op verschillende computer ge-download op verschillende computers op verschillende manieren geupdate/geinstalleerd maar allemaal dezelfde foutmeldingen. Het lijkt me eerder een fout van de oplevering.
<Luckiboy> Btw, wat is je hardware?
<Wobbo_> Helaas is dit ook allemaal voor me werk, scriptie (school) ... Laptop is Asus EEE 1215N,
<Wobbo_> Moederbord van PC Asus Fromula Striker II,
<Luckiboy> Zo te horen niets bijzonders
<Luckiboy> Sorry, ik denk niet dat ik het antwoord zo 123 weet nu
<Wobbo_> Laatste is Aus PC PSQ-E
<Wobbo_> Volgens mij is het gewoon niet zo snel op te lossen indd.. Gewoon wachten op de updates. Maar wel heel zwak van Ub, aangezien dit om een LTS gaat. Prima voor elke X.10 of niet LTS versie.
<OerHeks> ah je hebt optimus, wubbo ?
<OerHeks> hmmz gaat ie net weg
<Wobbo> Wat bedoel je? Mag men niet zeggen dat het erg tegen valt en de jarenlange vertrouwen hier steeds meer wegvalt.
<Wobbo> Heeft iemand een idee hoe ik Me-TV weer laat werken i.p.v. het scherm / muis vast loopt (ook op verschillende PC's).
<OerHeks> Als je Optimus hebt, zou ik eens kijken naar Bumblebee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee , en er is ook een #Bumblebee channel hier op freenode
<Wobbo> Rhythmbox loopt vast na het eerste liedje van een CD.
<OerHeks> Heb je upgrade gedaan, of verse install ?
<Wobbo> Ja per uur.
<OerHeks> ?
<Wobbo> Oh sorry,
<Wobbo> Update om het uur (voor ODT tijdelijk "Vooraf vrijggeven...").
<OerHeks> Update heeft niks met installatie van doen.
<OerHeks> en vooraf vrijgegeven, zijn test updates. op eigen risico.
<Wobbo> Op 1 PC upgrade (11.04 naar 12.04), 1 install per USB, 1 op CD upgrade (11.10 naar 12.04).
<OerHeks> probeer eens een verse instal.
<Wobbo> Dan heb ik toch met 1 PC gedaan? Een die lege PC, compleet lege hardeschijf.
<Wobbo> Sorry voor mijn zuurkoppige zooi, ik moet blijkbaar beter naar bed, wie weet is het morgen allemaal opgelost.
<marsje> so, dat ubuntu 12.04... ik weet hetniet
<marsje> ik snap er helemaal niks van, en ik weet niet of bepaalde dingen een bug of feature zijn
<OerHeks> vertel ..
<marsje> bv. in de vorige versie had ik zo'n lelijke knoppenbalk aan de linkerkant
<marsje> die zie ik nu niet meer
<marsje> tenzij ik unity-2d-shell run
<marsje> ik zie wel een soortgelijke balk als ik op de Windows-toets druk (maar mooier)
<OerHeks> hmm die hoort er wel te zijn, meestal loopt dat pas goed als je hardwarestuurprogramma's checked
<marsje> denk dat de hardware nu wel werkt (niet na installatie, geen beeld toen)
<OerHeks> er is een tooltje om die unity balk te tweaken, myunity
<marsje> ja, maar welke is de unity balk?
<marsje> als ik met mijn muis naar de linker bovenhoek ga, dan krijg ik links ook een knoppenbalk, rechtsboven een zoekvakje en boven iets avn actitivites
<marsje> is dat de hud?
<marsje> deze ziet er anders uit dan de vorige versie
<marsje> heb eigenlijk geen zin om uren te vogelen om simpele dingen te doen die ik met windows 3.1 ook al kon
<marsje> bij elke upgrade ben ik weer een week bezig om alles weer te kunnen doen wat ik bij de vorige versie ook kon
<marsje> iemand ervaring met Mint? Debian?
<a3> ik heb een vraag heb sinds gisteren ubuntu 12.04 geinstelleerd maar nu mijn cam het niet
<d0gmaz> iemand hier?
<d0gmaz> goede avond trouwens
<StefandeVries> Goedeavond :)
<d0gmaz> ik heb het volgende probleem: als ik ubuntu wil booten blijft mn monitor zwart, MAAR als ik eerst in recovery start DAN reboot en dan gewoon weer de normale generic kernel start doet ie het prima...wat kan dit zijn, ik weet echt niet waar ik zoeken moet
<d0gmaz> is trouwens Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-24-generic
<StefandeVries> Hmm. Ik ben daar niet zo in thuis.
<d0gmaz> ja is toch raar dat als ik eerst een andere kernel start dan mn hele computer reboot hij het doet... en als ik m uitzet of reboot het weer opnieuw moet doen. Alsof GRUB2 een tijdelijke aanpassing in mn grub.cfg doet...
<marsje> d0gmaz: bepaalde opstart parameters die grub toevoegd?
<d0gmaz> marsje: ja grub2 kan toch tijdelijke parameters toevoegen die maar 1 keer gelden?
<d0gmaz> marsje: maar ik ben een linux noob dus ik weet niet waar ik zoeken moet
<d0gmaz> marsje: volgens mij kan grub-reboot dit doen
<d0gmaz> maakt trouwens niet uit of ik uit mbr of efi boot zelfde probleem...
<OerHeks> je kan die optie wel vastleggen, zie #6 http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<d0gmaz> OerHeks: ja ik heb al grub-install en update-grub gedaan
<OerHeks> welke videokaart heb je eigenlijk ?
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<d0gmaz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Broadway PRO [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]
<d0gmaz> fglrx geinstalleerd en werkt ook
<d0gmaz> als ik 2x reboot dan :)
<OerHeks> vreemd ja
<d0gmaz> ja ik snap er geen snars van
<OerHeks> draai je 64 bit ?
<d0gmaz> OerHeks: ja
<OerHeks> oke, dan is het geen PAE issue
<OerHeks> ik zoek wat af ..
<d0gmaz> OerHeks: of in iedergeval daar ga ik wel vanuit
<d0gmaz> OerHeks: hoe check ik dat?
<OerHeks> uname -a
<d0gmaz> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:22 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> jups 64 bit
<d0gmaz> OerHeks: niets over te vinden he, ik kan ook niemand vinden met hetzelfde probleem...:)
<OerHeks> oke, doe dan een post op het forum, die word door veel leden gelezen
<OerHeks> en een oplossing daaruit helpt weer anderen
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/
<OerHeks> hmm staat plug&play os aan in den bios?
<d0gmaz> OerHeks: ik heb geen bios, het is een imac 11.3 27" mid 2010 i7 2.92ghz 16gb ram
<OerHeks> owww apple
<OerHeks> mactel pages ..
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac je hebt een ppa voor mac , https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa en
<d0gmaz> ppa?
<d0gmaz> ah
<OerHeks> voor fancontrol en multitouch
<OerHeks> misschien niet voor jouw imac van toepassing ..
<d0gmaz> zo te zien niet
<d0gmaz> heb de ppa toegevoegd maar er zit niets voor mij bij
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> ik weet zelf weinig van mac.
<d0gmaz> volgens mij weinig verschil met een normale pc los van het dual booten enzo
<OerHeks> Ik zal weer eens gaan prutsen met een touchpad
<d0gmaz> ik gebruik geen touchpad of trackpad en ook geen apple muis
<OerHeks> ik heb dat ding van 69 euro, multi gesture werkte nog niet echt.
<d0gmaz> :)
<d0gmaz> ik heb trouwens geen swap partitie gemaakt aangezien ik dat niet nodig vond met 16gb ram..of kan dat problemen opleveren?
<OerHeks> Neuj, dat verwacht ik niet
<ShaggyInc> Hi
<OerHeks> 8gb+ en je mag goed je best doen om dat plat te krijgen.
<OerHeks> je zou zelfs eenvoudig een ramdisk voor cache erin kunnen plaatsen.
<ShaggyInc> ik heb 2Gig in de laptop, gaat ook niet zomaar plat. zRAM compcache helpt wel :)
<ShaggyInc> als dat uitstaat is't niet altijd even fijn
<d0gmaz> OerHeks: ik draaide eerst archlinux op dit ding dat draaide prima alleen ik ben niet ervaren genoeg om constant al die conflicterende dingen op te lossen
<d0gmaz> aangezien het een rolling distro is
<d0gmaz> Wat trouwens wel vreemd is is dat nadat ik in grub op enter heb gedrukt het scherm paars blijft tot ik bij mn X login venster ben. Ik zie dus geen splashscreen of iets...
<OerHeks> Dat zie ik ook niet, maar dat komt omdat de SSD zo snel opstart.
<OerHeks> Met HDMI zou ik wel beeld houden, maar me VGA monitor moet even schakelen
<OerHeks> 10 tellen ploep inlog
<d0gmaz> OerHeks: maar als ik opstart zonder eerst naar de recovery kernel te gaan dan krijg ik wel een splashscreen en dan word het beeld zwart
<OerHeks> dat begreep ik al ja
<OerHeks> geinig, de antwoorden van de ask-mark sessie >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/mark-shuttleworth-talks-ubuntu-12-10-netflix-laptops-and-more/
<d0gmaz> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-04
<K-4U> een goedenmorgen allemaal.. Ik heb een probleempje met Screen. Ik krijg geen 256 colours.. wat best irritant is met vim
<szal> op welk *buntu?
<szal> en met welk terminal?
<K-4U> Iemand die reactie gaf? Mijn internet lag eruit :(
<szal> [10:38:37] <szal> op welk *buntu? [10:39:36] <szal> en met welk terminal?
<K-4U> Ubuntu 11.10, terminal is een ssh sessie in putty. Als ik gewoon inlog werkt het wel, als ik een screen sessie open niet meer
<szal> dan is die bug nog steeds niet verholpen :(
<K-4U> ik zit op dit moment in een ns trein die geen internet heeft, ik moet dus tetheren via mijn mobiel.. Helaas valt dus vaker de verbinding weg, maar ik moet gewoon werken op die server
<szal> ligt aan screen; zal je eens moeten proberen met tmuix
<K-4U> szal: Hm, tmux heb ik idd ook dingen over gehoord.. Werkt dit net zo makkelijk als screen?
<szal> volgens wat ik gehoord heb wel, ik heb 'm zelf nog niet gebruikt
<K-4U> pft, zit nog een half uurtje in de trein.. had gehoopt wat werk te krijgen gedaan.. maar ben nu al anderhalf uur bezig met configureren en problem solving
<K-4U> hmm, ik voer 256colors.pl uit in tmux.. still the same! D:
<K-4U> achja.. dat is nou linux he.. niets werkt out of the box :P
<szal> hmmmmmmmm.. zal 't dan toch met de kleurmanagement te doen hebben? ik heb dit soort gedrag al 2 of 3 jaren geleden gemeld
<charlvn> ik vind de tmobile wifi op ns is zeer onstabiel
<charlvn> tethering is veel beter
<K-4U> Nouja.. ik heb ben(t-mobile) op mn telefoon.. :P
<charlvn> begrijp ik niet... waarom is het zo onstabiel op de trein zelf maar niet met een gewone telefoon...
<charlvn> ik bedoel, waarom is de hotspot zo onstabiel
<K-4U> De hotspot is bij mij meestal stabieler dan mijn eigen internet.. snap ik niet :P
<K-4U> maargoed.. bijna op Utrecht Centraal, dus ik ga weer.. Bedankt iig voor de hulp :)
<Jeepee> heeft hier nog iemand last van de mouse focus bug?
<Jeepee> ik ga fedora eens proberen of kubuntu misschien :)
<StefandeVries> Verklaar je nader. Mouse focus bug? :P
<Jeepee> ik had al op launchpad gezocht, mijn muis acties werken bij momenten niet. ubuntu detecteert gewoon niet dat mijn muis over een object staat
<Jeepee> met wat geprul krijgt 'm dan weer even focus over een venster maar na handelingen met andere vensters is het weer om zeep
<StefandeVries> Ik ervaar 'm hier soms.
<StefandeVries> Gebruik je Unity?
<Jeepee> het grappige is dat deze bug er vroeger niet was, nu denk ik juist aan iets ik ga even een andere muis halen, ja ik draai op unity
<Jeepee> hoe geraak je eigenlijk terug in de oude ui?
<Jeepee> ik gebruik 12.04
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik niet.
<StefandeVries> Ik gebruik Unity naar tevredenheid dus ik heb nooit geprobeerd hoe dat gaat.
<StefandeVries> Het is mogelijk, maar hoe weet ik niet
<Jeepee> in kubuntu heb ik dit probleem blijkbaar niet, het is misschien een probleem met unity
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De Ubuntu Flyer actie is voor bijna de helft ingeschreven. Wie doet er nog meer mee en zorgt ervoor dat deze actie helemaal vol raakt?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.sounl.org/?q=node/91
<Frits> wat mag de maximale RAM geheugen zijn van ubuntu 12.04
<CasW> Meer dan jij hebt ;) Meerdere terabytes
<CasW> (64-bits editie, dan)
<CasW> (En meer maakt eigenlijk niet uit; hij gebruikt het dan alleen niet)
<Frits> Ik heb 8 Gbyte
<CasW> Gewoon de 64-bits editie installeren en je hebt geen enkel probleem
<CasW> (Wat voor processor heb je?)
<Frits> Dank u voor de informatie
<Frits> Oh mijn processor is de AMD athlon (tm)X2 250 processor 3.00Ghz.
<CasW> Ah, ja, die ondersteunt wel 64-bits, mooi, gewoon de 64-bits versie installeren dus
<Frits> O.K. dank jewel nogmaals.
<CasW> Geen dank!
<SyKo> Goedemiddag
<StefandeVries> Hoi SyKo :)
<SyKo> Aardig clubje aanwezig hier!!
<SyKo> ik verhuis even naar offtopic, is bedoeld voor support zo te lezen!!
<Guest5552> heeee
<Guest5552> hello
<Wobbo> Jaja, lol, weer een update! Nu werkt de Ubuntu One ook niet meer! Android update heeft nu compleet errors... Sjongejonge...
<corewill> tjah
<FOAD> Komt hij hier om te janken of wat.
<OerHeks> problemen met android?
<SyKo> Zo eindelijk weer mijn servertje up......
<Aha2Y> Weet iemand hoe ik dir probleem kan verhelpen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/967370/
<OerHeks> heb je een PPA toegevoegd o.i.d. ?
<Aha2Y> Ik weet het niet, Heb lang niet achter deze laptop gezeten (2 jaar geleden)
<OerHeks> ah, dan is het mogenlijk dat de sources out of date zijn.
<Aha2Y> en doc-base is beschadigt of niet o\volledig geinstalleerd ._.
<OerHeks> welke versie ubuntu ?
<Aha2Y> Hm blijkt dat apt-get remove doc-base en reinstall heeft geworken :p
<OerHeks> dat lost ook op.
<OerHeks> als je toch met die oude versie wil werken, zul je je sources list moeten aanpassen met "old-releases" zie >> http://www.snowfrog.net/2009/05/02/apt-sourceslist-for-old-versions-of-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> maar beter is een verse install 12.04 LTS natuurlijk :-D
<Aha2Y> Hahha ja maar dat kan me lappy niet aan ;)
<OerHeks> oke, neem een lichtere DE, zoals Xubuntu
<smile> Hoe kan ik een link leggen van libicu48 naar libicu44? :p
<smile> een programma wilt libicu44 krijgen :p
<smile> maar ik heb enkel libicu48 in de aanbieding :p
<viezerd> snelkoppeling bedoel je ?
<smile> viezerd: soort van. het moet lijken alsof het wel geïnstalleerd is. :)
<viezerd> testen idd; ln -s libicu48 libicu44
<viezerd> maar kan natuurlijk zijn dat prog gewoon niet werkt op die versie lib
<smile> oke :D
<smile> ik zal eens kijken :)
<smile> grr :p
<smile> Fout: Dependency is not satisfiable: libicu44
<smile> nog steeds hetzelfde :p
<smile> @ viezerd
<viezerd> dan vrees ik dat je echt libicu44 moet hebben
<smile> viezerd: is bedoeld voor natty :|
<viezerd> wat probeer je te installeren ?
<smile> kiwix :)
<smile> een zim lezer :p
<smile> kan ik niet gewoon de depends-lijn aanpassen? :)
<smile> Depends: debianutils, libicu44, libxapian22, libclucene0ldbl, xapian-tools, xulrunner-1.9.2, aria2, zlib1g, liblzma2, libmicrohttpd5
<smile> :p
<x-ringo_> heb een vraag als ik met mijn eid van belgie wilt inloggen met chromium of firefox dan valt de browser uit bij moment als ik de certificaat accepteerd en pincode moet invullen
<x-ringo_> heb een vraag als ik met mijn eid van belgie wilt inloggen met chromium of firefox dan valt de browser uit bij moment als ik de certificaat accepteerd en pincode moet invullen
<x-ringo_> met xubu12
<OerHeks> x-ringo_
<OerHeks> wellicht heeft u hier wat aan, post van gister >>> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/tips-trucs/opgelost-hoe-belgische-on-lline-belastingaangifte-met-ubuntu-12-04-lts-64/
<smile> viezerd: ik heb de depends-lijn aangepast & vervolgens de deb terug in elkaar gezet :)
<smile> die ene fout is al weg :)
<smile> voila, nog eens repacken :)
<x-ringo_> dat heb ik allemaal al
<x-ringo_> onder xubu11.10 werkte gewoon nog goed onder de ubuntu standaard eid
<OerHeks> start u firfox op in safemodebrowsing?
<x-ringo_> want je moet ook letten of het ook CCDI of non-ccd chip gebruikt
<smile> bye! :)
<x-ringo_> hoe dat moet heten
<x-ringo_> nee
<x-ringo_> niet in safe
<x-ringo_> chromium hetzelfde
<x-ringo_> werkte normaal ook
<x-ringo_> eid viewer heb ik nu wel bij liddke ware van eid belgie alleen die andere pksc werkt niet omdat ik het al in heb zitten
<OerHeks> ik gebruik zelf geen EID, zit in NL. Misschien dat iemand anders uit BE een antwoord heeft?
<x-ringo_> belgie is dood lijkt <wel online maar geen andwoord
<x-ringo_> firefox of chrome valt gewoon weg na certificaat acceptatie
<x-ringo_> die link die gaf is niet de volledige oplossing
<x-ringo_> ubuntu standaard eid werkt normaal altijd...
<x-ringo_> alleen ja door de versies heen is wel wat anders maar slechter aan het worden
<x-ringo_> is er geen backport?
<OerHeks> voor browser niet.
<x-ringo_> moet volgens mij ergens in de kernel steken
<x-ringo_> pff denk da ik die xubi12 beter compleet wissen en opnieuw inzetten
<x-ringo_> had eerst de oude eid die gebruikte kernel 2.6 onder 11.04 voelde de verandering achteruit gan
<x-ringo_> kan de pksc niet installeren voor versie 4
<x-ringo_> omdat ik al pksc heb van de vorige
<x-ringo_> maarja moet zoeken dan ben verder
<SyKo> Goedeavond.
<SyKo> Iemand ervaring met ubuntu 12.04 en sabnzbdplus ?
<OerHeks> oei flash lek in 11.2, het kopje geeft 11.1 aan maar het gaat om 11.2 >> http://www.waarschuwingsdienst.nl/ID/WD-2012-038
<OerHeks> en update is nu beschikbaar zie ik, naar 11.2.202.235
<erkan^> hoera
<viezerd> flash heeft een lek ?!?
<OerHeks> nee, 2 lekken dus het tocht.
<OerHeks> wet van de communicerende gaten.
<viezerd> :)
<OerHeks> LoLz http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/05/04/quantal-quetzal-is-here
<JanC> OerHeks: het is redelijk logisch dat permanent upgraden weinig problemen geeft hé  ;)
<OerHeks> nee, maar het idee, dat er al een volgende moet zijn..
<JanC> ik heb het ook wel eens gedaan
<OerHeks> zo vroeg?
<JanC> is een beetje zoals altijd debian sid gebruiken, of arch linux, of oz...
<JanC> of zo
<JanC> rolling release
<JanC> het is meestal niet probleemloos als je over 6 maanden kijkt
<JanC> maar op zich valt het best mee
<JanC> en zeker als je de development kanalen & lijsten volgt zodat je (hopelijk) ernstige problemen opmerkt voor je apt upgrade draait  ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-05
<Karwan> Goede morgen allemaal. Ik heb mijn upgrade naar 12.04 gedaan, en heb nu de heletijd last van het crashen van X. Of, ik denk dat dat is wat er aan de hand is. Zijn er meer mensen die dit hebben?/Is er iets aan te doen?
<trijntje> Karwan: ben je met iets specifieks bezig als de crash gebeurt?
<trijntje> is het bijvoorbeeld altijd pas nadat de computer meer dan 30 minuten aan staat, of alleen als je de computer zwaar belast (veel programma's open, film kijken)
<Karwan> Ik dacht eerst dat het tijdens het kijken van video's was, maar nu gebeurde het net weer terwijl ik alleen aan het schrijven was in libreOffice
<Karwan> Het scherm wordt ineens zwart, en ik zit in het inlogscherm, als ik weer inlog, bestaat mijn "screen" sessie nogwel.
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met 'screen sessie'?
<Karwan> sorry voor de onduidelijkheid. Ik draai het programma "screen" voor irssi, ttytter, radio etc. Als ik terug inlog zie ik dat die programma's allemaal door hebben kunnen gaan, maar mijn browser, tekstverwerker, etc niet.
<trijntje> dat kan kloppen, grafische applicaties sluiten/crashen als de Xserver wegvalt
<trijntje> ik denk dat je het beste in /var/log/Xorg.0.log kunt kijken, en dan zoeken naar errors (EE) of warnings(WW)
<trijntje> alt+f2
<trijntje> gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Karwan> hi trijntje, dank. Ik ben er doorheen gelopen, maar zie niet echt iets (weet ook niet goed hoe ik het moet lezen). De ubuntu crash-reporter pikte het wel op, dus er zijn reports naar ontwikkelaars.
<Karwan> Voorlopig gewoon vaak bestanden opslaan. :-)
<trijntje> Karwan: heb je extra stuurprogramma's geisntalleerd voor de grafische kaart?
<trijntje> in gedit moet je vooral letten op de regels met (EE) en (WW), daar staat wat er zoal fout gaat
<Karwan> ah, ja, ik heb een paar WW's gevonden, en ik heb inderdaad een grafische kaart met apparte software.
<Karwan> ... en de errors gaan ook daarover. Dank, ik ga even googlen naar een oplossing. Groet!
<trijntje> Karwan: je kan altijd proberen om de extra driver niet te gebruiken
<trijntje> gewoon tijdelijk uitschakelen en kijken of er dan nog crashes zijn
<Karwan> Ja, klopt, omdat ik niet precies weet wat de fout opwekt wordt het waarschijnlijk een beetje trial & error.
<smile> hoi :) ln: ‘/ntfs/Dropbox’: een harde koppeling naar een map is niet toegestaan
<smile> hoe moet het dan wel? :p
<Luckiboy> als root?
<smile> Luckiboy: hm. :p
<Luckiboy> sudo
<smile> nope @ L
<jcfp> met een symlink, hardlink moet binnen dezelfde partitie blijven
<smile> ja, weet ik ook wel :p
<Luckiboy> hmm
<smile> jcfp: symlink, hoe gaat die? :p
<jcfp> ln -s
<smile> aha, dankje :)
<smile> jcfp: super, het werkt :D
<lamasitte> wie kan me helpen met een vreemd probleem dat ik heb om Ubunu te installeren=
<trijntje> hey lamasitte, wat is het probleem?
<lamasitte> ik krijg in het dialoogscherm niks te zien waar ik zou moeten installeren en krijg dan de melding± er is geen basisbestandssysteem gedefinieerd
<lamasitte> windows 7 is al geinstalleerd en werkt perfect
<lamasitte> ook als ik een logische partitie bv als ext4 formateer zie ik deze niet terug in het scherm installatietype. Sterker nog +de normale vragen die je zou moetn krijgen bv wil je Ubuntu naast w7 installeren krijg ik niet  lekker probleempje he
<trijntje> lamasitte: welk dialoogvenster precies?
<trijntje> zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopPrecise
<lamasitte> het scherm installatietype
<trijntje> lamasitte: heb je een ssd of gewone hardeschijf?
<lamasitte> gewone harde schijf
<trijntje> en als je bij het opstarten 'cd uitrpoberen' kiest, kan je dan wel je harde schijf zien?
<lamasitte> als ik op de wiki kijk zie ik wel het scherm installatie voorbereiden  maar niet het scherm waar je kunt kiezen bv iets anders of naast W7
<lamasitte> ja als ik bv Gparted gebruik zie ik netjes de Samsung schij incl. de W7 ntfs partities en 1 uitgebreide partitie waarvan ik 1 logisch station als ext4 heb geformateerd
<trijntje> dan zou ik via gparted de extended partitie wissen zodat er alleen vrije ruimte over is. Als je geluk hebt zal de installer er dan voor kiezen om op standaard 'vrij ruimte gebruiken' te kiezen
<lamasitte> zal het eens proberen
<OerHeks> Alleen de partitie wissen in uitgebreid, en dan ziet ubuntu wel die vrije ruimte.
<lamasitte> ik heb vande 250G nu 184G ongebruikt en 2 primaire partities met W7
<OerHeks> Dat moet voldoende zijn, je kan tot 4 primairy gaan.
<lamasitte> het 1e scherm dat ik nu krijg zegt dat ik 4,4G vrij moet hebben etc. Dat was steeds zo .nu is de vraag wat het volgende scherm wordt
<lamasitte> en nu gaat het weer mis want nu krijg ik een leeg scherm installatietype waarin onderin staat dat dev sda is de plaats voor de opstartlader maar verder helemaal niks
<lamasitte> als ik nu kies voor nu installeren ben ik weer terug bij af want komt de 1e meleding weer dat er geen basisibestandssyteem is gedefinieerd
<lamasitte> het is een vreem probleem dat overigens ook bij 11.10 optrad
<trijntje> lamasitte: Dus in het scherm 'installatietype' zie je helemaal niets staan?
<trijntje> ik weet niet goed wat het dan kan zijn, ik heb van meer mensen gehoord dat ze dat probleem hebben, maar ik weet niet wat de oplossing is
<lamasitte> ik snap er ook geen ene moer van want ik ben bepaald geen beginner met computers maar kan absoluut niet verklaren wat hier nu de oorzaak van moet zijn
<lamasitte> het meot iets met de harde schijf te maken hebben want als ik een ouder 14G schijf gebruik kon ik 11.10 gewoon op de standaard manier heel soepel installeren
<lamasitte> wat ik dan weer niet kan verklaren is dat w7 daarna weer heel simpel te installeren was. DAARNA dus!
<lamasitte> maar bedankt voor je moeite!
<OerHeks> verwijder met gparted de partitie in uitgebreid, sla dat op, en start de installer eens opnieuw?
<lamasitte> wat bedoel je met sla dat op. als je de bewerking hebt uitgevoerd en de schijf laat herlezen is het toch gebeurt
<OerHeks> ja, dat klopt
<OerHeks> maar alleen de partitie wissen zonder op te slaan, werkt niet.
<lamasitte> ok probeer het nog eens
<lamasitte> met hetzelfde resultaat
<lamasitte> ik krijg ook geen schijfindelingsmenu waar in de melding steeds naar verwezen wordt
<lamasitte> om de een of andere duistere reden slaat het installatieprogramma een aantal stappen over lijkt het
<OerHeks> Heb je de iso gecontroleerd, met md5sum of met de check in het menu?
<lamasitte> nee maar het lijkt me toch onwaarschijnlijk dat zowel 11.10 als 12.04 )beiden met lage snelheid gebrand niet goed zouden zijn. En bovendien werkte 11.10 wel op een andere oudere schijf
<trijntje> lamasitte: ik zou een bugreport indienen, misschien kom je er zo achter wat het probleem is
<trijntje> ubuntu-bug ubiquity-installer
<lamasitte> hoe werkt dat.kan ik dat vinden op de cd
<StefandeVries> Jippie.
<StefandeVries> Beter zo?
<Zombie_> Hallo?
<Luckiboy> he Zombie_
<Zombie_> Kan iemand reageren op me topic?
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat mensen op het forum het meer zien dan hier, Zombie_
<Zombie_> Ik had een vraagje namelijk
<Zombie_> Hoe zet je poorten open of dicht bij je microfoon instellingen?
<Zombie_> Want me headset doet het weer niet namelijk, Ik gebruik me headset voor skype
<Luckiboy> Ik heb dat probleem ook gehad, maar het ging vanzelf weer over
<Zombie_> Mijn pa heeft er een uur aan gerommelt en heeft bij voor links naar 0 gezet en voor recht naar 100
<Zombie_> of het is andersom
<Zombie_> maar het is geloof ik automatisch weer naar de andere instellingen gegaan
<Luckiboy> Zombie_, je kan niet zomaar verwachten dat mensen om 10 uur 's avonds nog heel actief zijn op het forum
<Zombie_> O ... ok ..
<Zombie_> Ik kijk zelf nog even naar een oplossing en anders wacht ik op morgen
<Luckiboy> oke Zombie_
<Zombie_> brb
<Andre> Goedeavond allemaal.
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest25419> Mag ik een algemene "starters" vraag stellen ?....
<OerHeks> Welkom, Andre, ga je gang.
<Guest25419> Tnx, naja de vraag is redelijk simpel ik heb nu Windows7 maar wil eigenlijk unbuntu installeren op mijn laptop maar dan als "extra" een dualboot systeem.
<OerHeks> Dat kan.
<OerHeks> Beste manier, is Win7 zelf de partitie te laten verkleinen om ruimte te maken
<Guest25419> ik weet dat dit mogelijk is je krijgt de optie bij installatie, maar .... gaat dit goed :)  ?? want ik heb helaas iwn7 nog nodig zolang ik Linux niet als hoofd systeem heb draaien
<OerHeks> In je systeem diskmanagment, je partitie klikken, rechter muis, verkleinen en dan rekent hij zelf uit hoeveel max
<Guest25419> oke dus in Win7 dit voorbereiden en dan opstarten met boot cd van Ubuntu ivm installatie ?
<OerHeks> Juist, ubuntu de aaneengesloten vrije ruimte laten gebruiken
<OerHeks> Bootloader Grub2 komt aan het einde van het proces, ook automatisch.
<Guest25419> top en dan krijg ik bij opstarten van de laptop keuze ?.
<OerHeks> ja, en anders houd je de Shift vast tijdens boot, dat dwingt grub menu.
<Guest25419> Super bedankt "oerHeks" ik wil graag helemaal over naar Ubuntu maar voor sommige dingen moet ik windows hebben :(
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<OerHeks> sommige progjes draaien prima onder wine
<OerHeks> om te checken, wine database > http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Guest25419> ik gebruik voor mijn satelliet een kanalen edit tooltje... maar kan eens kijken of wine dat kan draaien ja  tnc voor de tip
<OerHeks> ow intressant
<OerHeks> mogenlijk is er een linux variant :-)
<OerHeks> hmm rijmt ook nog
<Guest25419> heb nog niet iets over gelezen is een kanalen editor voor een VU+ ontvanger (linux satelliet ontvanger)
<Guest25419> Versie 12 iemand ervaring met 64bit versie ?
<OerHeks> vanaf deze 12.04 LTS zou het 64 bbit recommended zijn..
<OerHeks> draait hier prima, 64 bit ( athlonII x2 3ghrz 4 gb )
<Guest25419> op Intell  Core5 ?
<OerHeks> i5 i7 zou ook geen probleem moeten zijn.
<OerHeks> welke chipset ? en dual video ?
<Guest25419> Wat ik zie  I5 2.67Ghz met Geforce kaart en 4 gig
<Guest25419> 4gb
<Guest25419> GeForce 315M
<OerHeks> zou prima moeten werken, mogenlijk 3D na installatie restricted drivers.
<OerHeks> test de iso in live-mode :-)
<Guest25419> Ik zal morgen eens versie 12 downloaden, denk dat ik Kubuntu eens test ik heb op een oudere pc versie 11.x draaien met Unbuntu
<Guest25419> Maar ik ben weg, duik het bed eens in bedankt voor de info :) Tnx...
<OerHeks> succes
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-06
<Pascal> Ik vind het nog altijd niet helemaal duidelijk waar ik terecht kan met mijn vragen. Dus ik hoop dat ik hier goed zit. Ik werk al enkele jaren met Ubuntu. Tot voor kort was dit 10.04 wat erg goed werkte voor mij. Ik kreeg wel wat problemen met Firefox dat vaak bleef hangen, maar voor de rest OK. Nu kreeg ik een bericht dat deze versie niet meer ondersteund werd, dus dan maar overgeschakeld. Naar 12.04. Maar nu ondervind ik toch vee
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> hij zou meer dan een minuutje kunnen wachten -_-
<corewillem> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Parsec300> Mag ik hier een vraag stellen over een verschil tussen Debian en Ubuntu?
<Luckiboy> Ja hoor
<Parsec300> Ik probeer dezelfde homdedir encryption toe te passen zoals ubuntu dat doet, maar dan in Debian
<Parsec300> Dus ecryptfs-utils geinstalleerd
<Parsec300> Alleen het commande adduser --encrypt-home username werkt niet in debian
<Luckiboy> sudo ervoor?
<Parsec300> Yep
<Parsec300> Die --encrypt-home kent 'ie niet
<Parsec300> Wel in Ubuntu
<Luckiboy> heet je persoonlijke map misschien anders in debian?
<Parsec300> Nee, clean install Debian (in virtual machine)
<Parsec300> In de man-page komt het ook niet voor
<Luckiboy> hmm, ik gebruik zelf geen debian
<Parsec300> Oh, in Ubuntu komt het ook niet voor in de man-pages
<Parsec300> Maar Ubuntu is dus toch wel anders op veel fronten
<Parsec300> Gebruik nu al twee jaar Ubuntu 8.10 LTS server op m'n home-server
<Luckiboy> In deze tutorial wordt een ander progje gebruikt: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-encrypt-directories-partitions-with-ecryptfs-on-debian-squeeze
<Luckiboy> of niet
<Luckiboy> werkt deze tutor misschien wel?
<Parsec300> Zelfde encryptie. Het lukt op zich wel, maar niet om auto-decrypt on login te verkrijgen
<Parsec300> Misschien toch maar bij Ubuntu blijven.
<Parsec300> Debian was alleen sneller in reviews (non-server)
<Parsec300> Misschien maakt het met de server-versie niet uit
<Luckiboy> Als je een snelle ubuntu wil, kan je lubuntu of xubuntu gebruiken
<Parsec300> Hebben die ook server varianten? Of maakt het dan niet uit?
<Luckiboy> Voor snelheid?
<Parsec300> Ja
<Luckiboy> Dat maakt denk ik niet zoveel uit
<Parsec300> File-/mail-/web-server
<Parsec300> Firewall
<Parsec300> IPSec VPN
<Parsec300> Security
<Slut> Huh?
<alex-> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/81795/ea-gaat-games-uitbrengen-voor-linux.html
<OerHeks> .. echt?
<alex-> ja
<alex-> sudo aptitude install battlefield3
<alex-> :P
<steefboy92> hoi
<Luckiboy> hallo steefboy92
<steefboy92> weet een van jullie hoe ik 5.1 geluid kan krijgen via een optische kabel op ubuntu 12.04?
<Luckiboy> sorry, ik heb geen idee
<steefboy92> okee, toch bedankt. iemand anders hier die dit mogelijk weet?
<leoquant> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1275227  maybe?
<leoquant> 5.1 sound optical cable ubuntu  google search
<steefboy92> ik heb al heel veel geprobeerd, maar ik zoek wel verder, ik dacht dat iemand hier misschien een direct antwoord wist. toch bedankt voor de hulp
<leoquant> succes!
<steefboy92> danku
<timo^> kun je dat niet in de uitvoer-instellingen aangeven, steefboy92?
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-29
<WolfeZ> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hoi.
<WolfeZ> hoi
<Vraaghetmaar> heeujj
<WolfeZ> Kan iemand helpen?
<Ian> Misschien moet je je vraag stellen en kijken of er iemand is die wellicht een oplossing heeft
<mlankhorst> dit is geen kanaal om python hulp te vragen
<Ian> ah, dat had ik niet gezien
<Ian> nee dat gaat inderdaad buiten alle perken
<WolfeZ> Kan iemand ff helpen/
<mlankhorst> nee stop met vragen over python ajb
<WolfeZ> oh had een terminal vraag
<WolfeZ> leuk vooroordelen hebben! En deze chat is toch voor hulp? Dus als je niet bereid bent tot hulp, ga daan offtopic
<commandoline> WolfeZ: Pythonvragen passen misschien beter in -offtopic. Terminalvragen kan je hier altijd stellen, dat hoef je niet te vragen.
<commandoline> (gewoon je vraag stellen in plaats van 'kan iemand me helpen' geeft meestal een stuk meer antwoorden, trouwens)
<WolfeZ> Nou ik geloof dat mlankhorst  het daar niet mee eens is
<exalt> hai, hoe kan ik de file descriptor vinden waarin de standaardoutput van een xterm sessie wordt bijgehouden
<mlankhorst> die heb je al in je sessie
<mlankhorst> is dat niet gewoon /proc/self/fd/1 ?
<exalt> mlankhorst: hmmm. wacht even ik weet namelijk niet hoe ik precies moet zeggen wat ik wil
<mlankhorst> :-)
<exalt> mlankhorst: kijk http://bpaste.net/show/zLOdCZw8sVYcYZs8J0oJ/ ik probeer de terminal vanuit een pyqt widget aanroepbaar te maken
<exalt> ik heb gelezen dat dat kan door bij het starten van de terminal de -Sccn vlag mee te geven
<exalt> waarin de ccn uit -Sccn de lokatie is van de filedescriptor van de python sessie
<mlankhorst> ja dan moet je zelf een pts ding openen
<exalt> mlankhorst: een pts ding ?
<mlankhorst> nou wat je daar hebt werkt, maar ik neem aan dat je een python sessie wil starten in die xterm?
<exalt> mlankhorst: nee, ik wil er een QPushbutton aan toevoegen en wanneer je daar op ser
<exalt> daar op drukt voertie een commando uit
<exalt> bijv een QPushButton die het ls commando uitvoerd
<exalt> in die xterm sessie
<mlankhorst> waarom stuur je dan niet gewoon input via bijvb XSendEvent ?
<exalt> mlankhorst: dat ga ik even onderzoeken :P, kortom wat ik zoek is dus een xtermsessie waarbij ik van buitenaf, dus via een andere widget, ook commando's op kan afvuren
<mlankhorst> ik snap niet waarom je dan xterm nodig hebt, volgens mij kun je konsole gewoon embedden
<exalt> mlankhorst: omdat ik beide wil... ik maar een editor en wil er een console in hebben, daarnaast wil ik dat er met een knop een bepaald commando kan worden uitgevoerd
<Zep__> middag, weet iemand hoe ik weer geluid kan krijgen bij flash filmpjes (youtube), sinds een schone installatie van 13.04 64 bit heb ik dit probleem
<mlankhorst> mss moet je libasound2-plugins installeren?
<Zep__> kan ik die via firefox installeren?
<Zep__> ben net begonnen met Ubuntu, vandaar
<Zep__> zijn al geinstalleerd zie ik nu
<exalt> heb je al ubuntu-restricted-extras geinstalleerd ?
<mlankhorst> zo te lezen kan het zijn dat hij via HDMI probeert geluid af te spelen, dus ik zou eens wat geluid via youtube afspelen en dan kijken of hij hem vindt in je volumebesturing
<ynze> allen: Goedendag vanaf een Eee PC!
<ynze> Hoe kom ik achter de linuxsoort, welke hier draait?
<ynze> (et is klein en geweldig vor mij).
<Zep__> restricted extras kan ik vinden via software center? en ja geluid loopt via hdmi
<Zep__> al gevonden en aan het installeren
<mlankhorst> hoort hij ook via hdmi te gaan? mss gebruikt hij een andere output
<Zep__> die heb ik goedstaan denk ik, systeem geluid doet het gewoon
<Zep__> als ik andere output pak dan heb ik helemaal geen geluid
<xatr0z> ynze: terminalvenster openen (ctrl+alt+T) en uname -a typen
<mlankhorst> als je een video afspeelt zie je de flash plugin er tussen staan?
<ynze> xtra0z: dit doet het niet... geen ubuntu dus...?
<Zep__> hij is nu bezig met restricted extras te installeren, duurt wat langer....en zie geen flash plugin staan
<Zep__> opnieuw opstarten na instal restricted extras? zo niet dan nog steeds geen geluid
<jw_> hallo, wat kan ik het beste doen als tijdens de upgrade van 12.10 naar 13.04 het beeld bevroren is en muis en toetsenbord niet meer reageert?
<mlankhorst> ssh en kijken wat er aan de hand is
<ynze> hmmm ssh  misscien ook?
<mlankhorst> nou dan is hij dus helemaal dood en is er toch niets anders wat je kunt doen dan rebooten en de schade proberen te herstellen met apt-get -f install
<jw_> self healing lijkt het nu, systeem heeft ca. 45 min stil gestaan en loopt weer. Anyway, bedankt!
<ynze> xtra0z: net verscheen een melding van te weinig schijfruimte. wellicht een eenvoudigere linux herinstalleren...
<jw_> 500GB ... ;-)
<Zep__> ik geef het op voor vandaag, dank voor de antwoorden :-)
<jw_> thanx all
<Mickeytje> xatr0z: hier leechen en in het gezelligste kanaal niets zeggenhe
<StefandeVries> Waar is het bier.
<Mickeytje> vind jij veelste links en te activistisch dat kanaal
<StefandeVries> Ik ben altijd bereid te luisteren.  Welk kanaal is het?
<Mickeytje> sorry
<Mickeytje> de ene identiteit wil ik niet linken met de andere ;)
<tobrux> goededag.
<tobrux> ik zou graag onze exchange server 2003 vervangen door Ubuntu server
<StefandeVries> Een goed besluit, laten we daarmee beginnen. :P
<tobrux> dit omdat microsoft besloten heeft met office 2013 exch 2003 niet meer te ondersteunen.
<tobrux> ben ik klaar mee.
<tobrux> Vraag: kan wat ik wil?
<tobrux> en kan iemand dit voor ons doen.
<tobrux> uiteraard hoeft dat niet gratis
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, dit kanaal is niet primair bedoeld voor on-sight ondersteuning.
<StefandeVries> We zullen je proberen bij te staan waar het kan.
<StefandeVries> Maar: ik weet niet eens precies wat Exchange doet.
<StefandeVries> (Al jaren geen Windows gebruikt.)
<Mickeytje> ach ja
<Mickeytje> het is wel handig
<Mickeytje> jammer dat er al een migratie moet komen van windows
<Mickeytje> en idd ik weet ook helaas niet wat Exchange doet
<Mickeytje> die migraties zijn vaak pijnlijk en je hebt idd vrij veel kennis nodig van beiden
<Mickeytje> en ik denk dat de meeste linux geeks dat niet hebben :)
<StefandeVries> Ja graag gedaan.
<Mickeytje> gewoon een aso, dus.
<Mickeytje> http://www.ikgeentoestemming.nl./
<Mickeytje> even inlezen
<xatr0z> Mickeytje: ik ben niet gezellig.
 * xatr0z http://2.media.hyves-static.net/613441417/4/Opdl/0/img613441417.jpeg
<Mickeytje> pfff
<Mickeytje> gemeen!
<xatr0z> :p
<ynze> Goedendag.
<MrChrisDruif> Dag ynze
<MrChrisDruif> (Die naam deed me even denken aan Yinsen uit Iron Man 1
<ynze> MrChrisDruif: Hallo.
<ynze> thanks!
<MrChrisDruif> Deze dus: http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0076054/
<ynze> ff kijken
<ynze> Euh, even onduidelijk voor mij.
<ynze> Maar mij kun je zien op:
<ynze> http://justynze.blogspot.nl/
<ynze> Ergens is wel een foto van me, maar anyway...
<ynze> vraagje over een asus 901 notebook
<ynze> dat is mijn toekomstig exemplaar!
<MrChrisDruif> Gefeliciteerd?
<ynze> Draai nu ubuntu op een samsung R530.
<ynze> ja dus
<ynze> Maar houd van eenvoud :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, oud netbookje =')
<ynze> Op deze notebook draait een andere linux. Maar met 1 Mb intern geheugen en 10Gb harde schijf moet ubuntu luken
<ynze> dank je hihi
<ynze> er is een klein probleempje...
<MrChrisDruif> 1GB moet dat zijn denk ik?
<MrChrisDruif> Deze is het toch: http://www.cnet.com/laptops/asus-eee-pc-901/4505-3121_7-33108990.html
<ynze> Ja sorry. Jehebt gelijk. Alleen is deze wit.
<ynze> ubuntu kan dus wel.
<ynze> Alleen is de config nog zo, dat er maar 2.7 Mb gebruikt owrdt door deze linux.
<ynze> OP de rest stond windows, maar is weg.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zou eerder Lubuntu erop draaien. LXDE (de desktop omgeving die Lubuntu gebruikt) is een stuk lichter dan Unity (de desktop omgeving van Ubuntu)
<ynze> Al met al, download van ubuntu lukt niet - out of diskspace - haha
<ynze> ok Lubunt is prima.
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, lol =')
<ynze> Ik heb Lubuntu op disk... alleen....
<ynze> geen diskdrive he
<ynze> lol
<ynze> kan het ook anders, dat je wet?
<MrChrisDruif> Dus? Dan gebruik je toch Unetbootin om een opstartbare USB stick te maken? =)
<MrChrisDruif> ynze; http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ynze> jep, moet je een USB hebben, die ik net (goh wat toevallig) heb uitgeleend!
<ynze> (heb ik)
<ynze> (dat adres dus)
<ynze> w8en op de disk...??
<ynze> vrijdag is die USB-stick terug...
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan ook installeren over netwerk, maar ik heb daar geen ervaring mee.
<ynze> (niet niet lachen, doe ik wel! haha)
<MrChrisDruif> Even wachten op USB is wel het makkelijkste lijkt me =)
<ynze> netwerk...
<ynze> ja...
<MrChrisDruif> ynze; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server_and_network_installations
<ynze> Maar kan het toch proberen.
<MrChrisDruif> Maar dan moet je volgens mij wel beschikking hebben over een andere computer
<ynze> ok. lijkt me leuk en zal het laten weten!
<ynze> Heb er 2.
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, nou veel plezier zou ik zeggen dan =D
<ynze> dank je vor de tip.
<MrChrisDruif> Graag gedaan
<ynze> Spreek je later (kan ook morgen zijn) als de installtie klar is!
<ynze> ah, een kleeeeeein probleempje maar...
<ynze> Heb geen kabeltje - haahahahaa
<ynze> Wacht dus, zoals je aangaf, opde usb en dus vrijdag. :-)
<ynze> thanks!
<ynze> exit
<ynze> end
<ynze> quit
<ynze> haha
<StefandeVries> /quit
<ynze> hoe moet dat?
<ynze> ok!
<WolfeZ> Hallo, hoe kan je bij nano(de terminal teksteditor) regel nummers instellen
<WolfeZ> ?
<commandoline> WolfeZ: het enige dat nano ondersteunt is blijkbaar het nummer van de huidige regel laten zien, d.m.v. de command line optie --const
<commandoline> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/15594/is-there-line-numbering-for-nano
<WolfeZ> Oke en kan dat met vim of vi wel?
<FOAD> Met emacs wel: http://www.emacswiki.org/LineNumbers
<WolfeZ> FOAD:  is dat in dee terminal, zoja hoe open je hem?
<WolfeZ> commandoline: zijn er nog meerdere terminal tekst editors?
<WolfeZ> ?
<commandoline> WolfeZ: ik gebruik alleen nano, als het even kan werk ik 'gewoon' met een gui editor. (en meestal kan dat ook.)
<WolfeZ> Oke, maar weet je er ook meer? want vim is bij mij instabiel kan 9/10de niet typen?
<OerHeks> !editor
<WolfeZ> hoe open je die
<OerHeks> <ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed
<OerHeks> en MC naturlijk
<WolfeZ> hoe open je editor mc en emacs dan?
<StefandeVries> Ik denk met "mc" en "emacs".
<OerHeks> mc enter
<StefandeVries> Misschien moet je ze eerst installeren.
<OerHeks> ja, eerst installeren is handig.
<StefandeVries> Ja hè.
<FOAD> WolfeZ: ja, als je dat wilt.
<FOAD> Met emacs -w.
<FOAD> Dan opent emacs in de term.
<WolfeZ> oke
<WolfeZ> welke emacs moet ik hebben er zijn meerdere?
<StefandeVries> "You can even play tetris in Emacs (M-x tetris):"
<StefandeVries> Er is maar een emacs, maar het kan alles.
<WolfeZ> StefandeVries: er zijn er drie metapackage 24 26 enz
<StefandeVries> Gewoon sudo apt-get install emacs
<StefandeVries> Krijg je de goede.
<WolfeZ> Wat is beter pygtk 3 of 2?
<WolfeZ> StefandeVries:  die chmod -x werkt niet meer?\
<StefandeVries> +x
<StefandeVries> -x maakt het ongedaan en dan werkt het inderdaad niet meer.
<WolfeZ> oh
<StefandeVries> Het is net programmeren, met een syntax en zo.
<WolfeZ> oke
<Mickeytje> lol
<StefandeVries> Jup.
<Mickeytje> 21:34 < StefandeVries> Het is net programmeren, met een syntax en zo.
<Mickeytje> hihi
<StefandeVries> Ja doe er wat leuks mee.
<Mickeytje> epics.php?
<StefandeVries> Dat mag.
<Mickeytje> ik wist het
<Mickeytje> voor epics.php moet ik hier wezsen
<Mickeytje> wezen
<Mickeytje> istabiel = welke mode je inzet..flap...
<Mickeytje> echo "set number" >>~/.vimrc
<Mickeytje> heb je achternaam ff weggehaald
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<Mickeytje> blijft leuk"
<Mickeytje> 4 april 2013 1337 All the way met Gui's (Ubuntu Style)
<Mickeytje> 14:55  * Lucki zal wel een diehard zijn, is begonnen met Unity."
<exalt> hey mlankhorst check http://bpaste.net/show/RED27djOLd41PzYB2kKI/ ben alweer iets verder
<erik_k> Goede avond mensen. Ik probeer mijn touchpad van mijn laptop op orde te krijgen, maar het lukt niet erg.
<erik_k> De middenste muisknop (2 tap) geeft de recht muisknop als reactie. De rechter muisknop (3 tap) doet het helemaal niet.
<erik_k> Ik het een en ander lopen zoeken en proberen en het blijkt dat het een instellingsfout is. Met het commando: "synclient TapButton2=2 TapButton3=3" gaat het weer goed totdat ik herstart of uit pauzestant haal.
<StefandeVries> erik_k: je kunt dat commando toevoegen aan het bestand /etc/rc.local, waarna het altijd uitgevoerd wordt bij de opstart.
<erik_k> Dit had ik idd voorheen gedaan, maar het werkt niet voor het uit pauzestant halen en voor opstarten slechtst wisselend wel en niet.
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<lordievader> Init doet niks als je vanuit suspend/hibernate opstart.
<StefandeVries> Ready for the desktop.
<erik_k> Ik had wel wat gevonden met een .sh script en die uit te laten voeren door gsettings.
<lordievader> erik_k: In /etc/pm/ en dan in sleep of hibernate staan scripjes die worden uitgevoerd als hij in slaapstand/hibernate gaat dan wel eruit komt.
<erik_k> Maar dat is natuurlijk een instelling dat met het script weer terug wordt gezet naar de bedoelde stand. Echter de vraag is waar gaat het fout in de eerste plaats.
<lordievader> Ik heb de backlog niet van het probleem -.-
<erik_k> /etc/pm ken ik nog niet. eens kijken
<lordievader> Er is in /usr nog zo een dir, maar die kan ik zo snel niet vinden.
<erik_k> Ik heb greb nu zoeken in /usr naar tabbutton, misschien levert her wat op.
<lordievader> Hmm die /usr dir lijkt niet meer te bestaan in Saucy.
<lordievader> Denk dat hij ook al niet meer in Raring zat. Was altijd al vreemd, 2 dirs voor hetzelfde.
<erik_k> Ik ga de volgende keer weer verder proberen.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-30
<WolfeZ> ola\
<Mickeytje> zo hoe is het met vim
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje:  niet, gebruik toch maar nano!
<Mickeytje> want?
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje:  vind ik fijner, en als ik vim start kan ik 9/10 x nooit typen
<WolfeZ> hoe werkt deze code en waar is ie voor? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619349/
<Mickeytje> want?
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: dat weet ik dus niet
<Mickeytje> ben je al klaar met vim?
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: hoe bedoel je/
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: *?
<Mickeytje> zoals laatst met python
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: Vim lijkt me wel fijner dan nano maar kan heel vaak niet typen, dus doe ik het maar niet! en gebruik ik nano! want dat bevalt me wel
<Mickeytje> heb je ooit wel eens gehoord van verschillende modusen gehoord van vim
<Mickeytje> edit mode /read mode/visual mode
<Mickeytje> je bent er niet zomaar mee klaar
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: nee?
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: ALS HET NIET WERKT WEL
<WolfeZ> ho sorry caps
<Mickeytje> ik denk niet dat het aan vim ligt
<WolfeZ> Hoe los ik het op dan?
<Mickeytje> PEBKAC
<Mickeytje> http://blog.interlinked.org/tutorials/vim_tutorial.html Succes
<Mickeytje> Of zoals Tornvalds het zou zegggen: "Which mindset is right? Mine, of course. People who disagree with me are by definition crazy. (Until I change my mind, when they can suddenly become upstanding citizens. I'm flexible, and not black-and-white.) "
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: oh je moet eerst i :P
<WolfeZ> en hoe laat je hem stoppen met typen
<erik_k> vim werkt op een geheel andere wijze dan nano. Hoe kom ik er weer uit?
<WolfeZ> :q
<WolfeZ> toch?
<Mickeytje> lastig zo'n stijle leercurve
<Mickeytje>  %s/stijle/steile
<WolfeZ> kan vim ook haakjes copleten dus ( word () " word ""?
<Mickeytje> standaard regexp
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: ??
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: nederlands aub?
<Mickeytje> je kan alles bedenken maar vim heeft het
<WolfeZ> hoe doe je dat aan dan?
<WolfeZ> en regelnummers?
<Mickeytje> echo "set number" >> ~/.vimrc
<Mickeytje> ik zou maar eest met de basis beginnen en dan uitbreiden
<WolfeZ> Ja maar ik wil er in kunnen programeren en dat zijn standaard dingentjes die ik nodig heb!
<Mickeytje> als je kan programeren kan je ook snel die tutorial door lezen
<WolfeZ> ah heb dat bestandje al, ty
<Mickeytje> daarom >> overschrijft hij het niet he
<Mickeytje>  als ik > deed, dan klapt ie zo je bestandje weg.
<WolfeZ> wat bedoel je?
<Mickeytje> ik verbaas mij over een aantal dingen
<Mickeytje> je programeerd
<Mickeytje> in welke talen, WolfeZ
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: python
<WolfeZ> programmeer nog niet zo heel lan!
<Mickeytje> wellicht wil je eest aan de slag met bash en vi
<Mickeytje>  en regexp: http://docs.python.org/2/howto/regex.html
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: nee, ik ga niet naar 2 maand python ofso in een x over op bash als ik dat tussen door al leer via de terminal
<Mickeytje> fine by me.
<Mickeytje> The wereld hoor groot en vrij te zijn.
<Mickeytje> De
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje:  nog een vraagje, hoe doe je dat vim die haakje gelijk sluit?
<Mickeytje> WolfeZ: read the friendly manual
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje:  en waar is die?
<Mickeytje> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vim+manual
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje:  bedankt :)
<WolfeZ> niet dat ik het kan vinden maar ja´
<Mickeytje>  <facepalm>
<WolfeZ> weetje hoeveel hoofdstukken het zijn?
<Mickeytje> WolfeZ: ik heb het allemaal zelf geleerd ja
<Mickeytje> ik weet het
<Mickeytje> Niemand heeft je ooit gezegd dat het makkelijk was
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: Oke en hoe moet ik daar die ene code uit vinden
<Mickeytje> misschien leren hoe je informatie moet opzoeken?
<WolfeZ>  Kijk ik leer altijd zo; ik neem een script kopieer die en ga leren en kijken hoe die werkt en daarom heb ik geen zin om die hoofdstukken te doorzoeken, maar dit keer doe ik het wel
<Mickeytje> vroeger he
<Mickeytje> had je een man en nogsteeds die hete Patrick Volkerding en als je zoiets vroeg
<Mickeytje> dan ging je over de knie
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: Ik leef in het nu en niet in het toen!
<Mickeytje> ik doe een FOAD
 * Mickeytje ZzZ
<Mickeytje> en daarnaast autocompletion is helemaal niet zo fijn voor een beginner
<Mickeytje> leer eerst maar eens goed en netjes syntax te doen.
<WolfeZ> ik vind het eel erg fijn als hij de haakjes automatisch doet!
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje:  kun je niet gewoon zeggen hoe het moet of waar het staaat?
<Mickeytje> Ik heb je genoeg antwoorden gegeven
<Mickeytje> je wilt altijd een quick fix
<Mickeytje> daar leer je niets van.
<WolfeZ> geef me dan het hoofdstuk dan zoek ik het zelf wel op?
<lordievader> Sinds wanneer is dit #python?
<Mickeytje> hadden wij het over python dan?
<lordievader> Lijkt het wel op.
<Mickeytje> en dat mag niet
<Mickeytje> ...
<WolfeZ> lordievader:  vim is toch iets anders dan python of nie?
<Mickeytje> proest
<WolfeZ> lordievader:  of heb ik het nou mis?
<WolfeZ> Mickeytje: waar staan de bestanden van vim?
<Luckiboy> ~/.vimrc
<lordievader> Waar ik op doel is dat dit #ubuntu-nl is, ofwel Ubuntu support. Als het om Ubuntu support gaat, heb ik niks gezegt.
<WolfeZ> ehhm is er een speciaal vim-nl kanaal dan?
<WolfeZ> Luckiboy: dat zijn toch alleen commands?
<Mickeytje> mijn god
<Mickeytje> het is technisch en je krijgt al geklaag
<Mickeytje> sorry
<Luckiboy> Oh, de programma bestanden bedoel je.
<Mickeytje> ' ik heb net ubuntu geinstalleerd en hoe moet ik mijn muis bewegen'
<Luckiboy> Die zitten verspreidt.
<Luckiboy> Niet zoals in windows onder ProgramFiles of zoiets
<Luckiboy> Dus dan kan ik niet zomaar 123 zeggen.
<lordievader> WolfeZ: whereis vim
<Mickeytje> find / |grep vim
<WolfeZ> thanks
<WolfeZ> ik las iets over vim plugins, hoe zit dat?
<Mickeytje> heb je wel eens #vim geprobeerd
<Mickeytje> kan je daar al je vragen stellen over vim
<WolfeZ> die kanaal doet niet?
<WolfeZ> hij zegt cannot send
<Luckiboy> #vim bestaat wel.
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Heb je je nick geregistreerd?
<WolfeZ> nee
<Luckiboy> Gewoon /join #vim
<WolfeZ> Luckiboy:  kan niet praten? hij kan niet verzenden!
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Sommige kanalen laten je niet praten als je niet bent geregistreerd.
<WolfeZ> hoe registreer ik me?
<Mickeytje> pfff
<Mickeytje> google ff eens
<Mickeytje> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<lordievader> WolfeZ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<_WolfeZ_> gedaan
<_WolfeZ_> Hehe hij doet het
<_WolfeZ_> he waar kan ik de map vim plugins vinden?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: /usr/share/vim/addons/plugin denk ik.
<_WolfeZ_> of moet ik die maken?
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: ik heb je gepromoot
<Mickeytje> http://maikel.tiny-host.nl/it/epics.php
<_WolfeZ_> dafuq?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje:  wat is er epic aan?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: hoe krijg ik zoon plugin bestand in die plugin map?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Door hem te kopieeren/verplaatsen?
<_WolfeZ_> dan zegt ie toegang geweigerd?
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_: Ben je überhaupt bekend met Linux?
<Luckiboy> Ooit gehoort van root?
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy:  moet dat om bestanden te verplaatsen?
<Luckiboy> Buiten /home wel ja.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe werkt die "root"?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Draai eens "ls -l /usr/share/vim/addons/plugins/", wie is de owner?
<_WolfeZ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619606/
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: wie is de owner? dan?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Welke username staat erbij?
<_WolfeZ_> geen?
<_WolfeZ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619606/ de uitkomst
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: 3rde kolom is de user, 4de kolom is de group.
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Dus de owner is?
<_WolfeZ_> hij heeft maar 3 kolomen
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  dus word nogal moeilijk?
<geengeluid> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<geengeluid> ik heb ineens geen geluid in lubuntu
<geengeluid> hij ziet mijn audio kaart ook ineens niet meer volgens mij
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<geengeluid> weet iemand hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
<_WolfeZ_> geengeluid: ik in elk geval niet
<geengeluid> oke...
<_WolfeZ_> wat moet ik hier invullen/ :set runtimepath=/Users/sjl/Desktop  You'll need to change the path to match the path of your own Desktop, of course. Now try the color command again:  :color mycolor
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Sorry was even aan de telefoon, in iedergeval je pastebin heeft meer dan 3 kolommen.
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Waar het om gaat is de "root root" <- owner group, dus nogmaals wie is de owner?
<_WolfeZ_> maar wat moet ik hien in vullen om hemn te linken naar home folder :set runtimepath=/Users/sjl/Desktop
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  root
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Exact! Weet je hoe je de rwx dingen moet lezen? (lrwxrwxrwx <- dat)
<_WolfeZ_> nee?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Dan verwijs ik je door naar het volgende, staat het hoogstwaarschijnlijk beter uitgelegt dan ik dat kan doen: http://www.unix.com/tips-tutorials/19060-unix-file-permissions.html
<_WolfeZ_> ehhm denk het niet, mijn engels is niet zo goed
<lordievader> Hmm oke... We nemen de volgende regel als voorbeeld: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 apr 27 15:48 plugin
<lordievader> De eerste 'd' geeft aan dat het om een directory gaat.
<lordievader> In de "rwx r-x r-x" zijn we geinstreseerd. Ken je de termen 'owner', 'group' en 'world'? (Weet je wat ze inhouden bedoel ik eigenlijk.)
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  sorry was even weg
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  owner is de eigenaar group is de bij behoordende mensen die ook rechten hebben geloof ik en world is de rest?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: klopt dit?
<_WolfeZ_> moet eten toto zo
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Helemaal correct, tot zo.
<_wolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<lordievader> Welkom terug _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  bedankt
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Heb je nog de backlog van eerder?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  ik kijk ff
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  ik heb tot en met helemaal correct en verder niet
<lordievader> Mooi zo, ik heb de permissies met spaties gescheven om duidelijker de owner, group en world aan te geven. Eerste rwx is voor de owner, r-x is voor group en r-x is voor world.
<lordievader> Je weet waar r, w en x voor staan neem ik aan?
<_WolfeZ_> r-x en r-x is het zelfde?
<_WolfeZ_> root en world?
<_WolfeZ_> en group?
<_WolfeZ_> denk ik?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Dit keer heb je het niet correct ;), r staat voor read, w voor write en x voor execute.
<_WolfeZ_> lezen schrijven en uitvoeren?
<lordievader> Ofwel root kan lezen, schrijven en uitvoeren. Group en world kunnen alleen lezen en uitvoeren.
<_WolfeZ_> oh
<_WolfeZ_> dus zo zit het met die kolomen?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: En om dan eindelijk antwoord te geven op de vraag waarom je een permission denied error krijgt: jij bent geen root en root is de enige die mag schrijven.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, en hoe word ik root?
<lordievader> In Ubuntu is het root account standaard uitgeschakeld. Om als nog dingen met root rechten te doen wordt gebruik gemaakt van "sudo" ofwel "sudo cp" voert het "cp" commando uit als root.
<_WolfeZ_> en hoe blijf ik root?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Dat is niet aan te raden.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  Ik ben een uitzzondering ik maak graag alles kapot!
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Want als je weet hoe je iets sloopt wete je wat je niet moet doen!
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  dus als je weet hoe het moet hoor ik het graag!
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Het is beter om te weten wat een commando doet en of het kans heeft om je systeem te slopen. Het heeft een reden dan sudo wordt gebruikt en geen root.
<lordievader> Ik weet wel hoe het moet, maar ik ben tegen root shels (ook al vind ik ze geweldig).
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  Dat snap ik, maar ik vind hett hinderlijk om dat wachtwoord in te voeren, en ik moe nogal vaak in mappen in dat gedeelte omdat daar plugins in moeten enzzo!
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: http://superuser.com/questions/404686/installing-plugins-in-vim
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  dus als je me zou willen zeggen hoe zou ik dat zeer waarderen
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  Hoe word ik root?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Ik quote mijzelf: In Ubuntu is het root account standaard uitgeschakeld. Om als nog dingen met root rechten te doen wordt gebruik gemaakt van "sudo" ofwel "sudo cp" voert het "cp" commando uit als root.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  en hoe schakel ik het root account standaard in/
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Geen flauw idee. Google?
<_WolfeZ_> sudo gedit /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Ik adviseer je geen root-shells of root accounts te gebruiken todat je je systeem kent en weet wat je aan het doen bent.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  heel erg bedankt voor de waarschuwing helaas ik hou me er niet aan!
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Hmpf nou goed, sudo -s
<_WolfeZ_> ben ik nou pernament root?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Zolang je de shell open houdt.
<_WolfeZ_> en hoe kan ik inlogen als root?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Niet. Gewoon een terminal openen en "sudo -s" intikken en enter drukken.
<_WolfeZ_> ik kijk wel op google :)
<_WolfeZ_> passwd toch?
<_WolfeZ_> zzo terug
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  hmm werkt niet
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Gebruik gewoon "sudo -s", zo moeilijk is het niet...
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  maar dat vind ik onhandig, is er een mogelijk heid om staandaard root te zijn?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: ?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Ik had al eerder aan gegeven, dat ik dat niet weet. Zie niet in wat er onhandig aan sudo -s is -.- vind het best wel handig.
<_WolfeZ__> sorry had ff stroom uitval
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe kan ik inlogen als root?
<_WolfeZ_> YEAH ben nu root
<jcfp> gecondoleerd
<_WolfeZ_> jcfp:  hoezo?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: heel erg bedankr, en het is me gelukt!
<_WolfeZ_> jcfp: ??
<lordievader> Geen probleem, _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  ik heb een plugin:https://github.com/jiangmiao/auto-pairs dat bestand heb ik in de plugin map gezet maar hij doet het niet?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  doe ik dan iets fout?
<lordievader> Naar welke map heb je de plugin gekopieerd?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  plugin
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Wat is het volledige pad?
<_WolfeZ_> ush/share/vim/addons/plugin
<_WolfeZ_> ush is usr
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Kopieer hem ook eens naar "~/.vim/plugin", zoals in de readme word gezegt...
<lordievader> Readme's zijn handig... weten veel mensen geloof ik niet.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  hoe kom ik daar? en waar zit die?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: ~ is een shortcut voor je home-dir.
<_WolfeZ_> maar als ik bij zoeken in home folder .vim doe is er niks?
<_WolfeZ_> ~ is toch je persoonlijke map?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Probeer je hem via een gui te vinden? ~ = home-dir. File/directory names die beginnen met een . zijn hidden. Ofwel .vim is hidden.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  ik zoek via bestanden?
<_WolfeZ_> hoe moet het anders?
<_WolfeZ__> internet spaced weer
<_WolfeZ__> lordievader:  hoe moet ik hem anders zoeken dan?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Terminal all the way!!!
<_WolfeZ__> code?
<lordievader> Nee, commando's?
<lordievader> Code is hetgeen wat je uitvoert.
<_WolfeZ__> lordievader:  commando?
<_WolfeZ__> lordievader:  oke
<lordievader> Ik begin steeds meer te denken dat een root shell voor jou een slecht idee is...
<_WolfeZ__> lordievader:  weet ik!
<_WolfeZ__> lordievader:  maar laten we even bij het onderwerp blijven (ben trouwens ingelogd als root )
<lordievader> _WolfeZ__: -.-
<lordievader> _WolfeZ__: Wat wil je precies weten?
<_WolfeZ__> hoe kom ik bij die map en hoe kopieer ik iets in die map?
<_WolfeZ__> via de terminal?
<lordievader> cp /usr/share/vim/addons/plugin/<plugin-naam> ~/.vim/plugin/
<lordievader> En dan wil je de owner nog aan passen: chown <username> ~/.vim/plugin/<plugin-naam>
<_WolfeZ__> cp of cd?
<erik_k> kan het zijn dat je als root een andere homemap hebt? In dat geval zou het copieren niet goed gaan.
<_WolfeZ__> moet ik plugin-naam veranderen of alleen naam?
<_WolfeZ__> erik_k:  zien we dan wel :P
<lordievader> erik_k: Goed dat je het opmerkt, nog een reden voor _WolfeZ__ om niet als root te gaan draaien.
<lordievader> cp /usr/share/vim/addons/plugin/<plugin-naam> /home/<username>/.vim/plugin/
<_WolfeZ__> ps: er staat alleen root voor
<_WolfeZ__> verder niks
<_WolfeZ__> hij heeft andere ~ dus ben zo terug!
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  kan je die commands nog x geven, de plugin heet auto-pair
<lordievader> cp <target> <destination>
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: En anders: man cp
<_WolfeZ_> hij werkt niet hij zegt bestand of map bestaat niet en hij staat er echt in
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: cp: kan het normale bestand ‘/home/rob/.vim/plugin/’ niet aanmaken: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<_WolfeZ_>  lordievader  wat is er mis?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Wat zegt de error?
<lordievader> Error lijkt mij duidelijk genoeg.
<_WolfeZ_> dat is de command die jij gaf??
<OerHeks> Als je iets ergens heen copieert, dan moet de map ~/.vim/plugin/ wel bestaan.
<OerHeks> dus md  ~/.vim/plugin/  en hopla
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks:  ik kan moeilijk weten of en verborgen bestand betsaat?
<OerHeks> tuurlijk kan je dat wel weten, maat het is gen bestand error, maar een map/folder error
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Geeft ls -l ~/.vim iets terug?
<OerHeks> (destination)
<_WolfeZ_> bestaat niet
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Dus ga je die aanmaken; mkdir ~/.vim
<lordievader> Hieruit is af te leiden dat  ~/.vim/plugin ook niet bestaat, dus hoe maak je die aan?
<_WolfeZ_> mkdir ~/.vim/plugin?
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Kijk, je kan het wel ;)
<_WolfeZ_> heb hem gekopieerd nu/
<OerHeks> heel goed, je mag nu  ~/.vim/plugin gebruiken, in een een script moet je vaak het full path gebruiken  /home/rob//.vim/plugin
<_WolfeZ_> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, hij doet het!!!
<_WolfeZ_> heel erg bedankt!
<_WolfeZ_> even deze commando`s opslaan!
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  bedankt voor het groten deel van de uitleg!
<_WolfeZ_> en OerHeks  jij ook erg bedankt!!
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Geen probleem.
<_WolfeZ_> :)
<OerHeks> have fun
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: dank je wel!
<_WolfeZ_> is er een groot verschil tussen linux en ubuntu
<_WolfeZ_> Weltrusten jongens ik ga slapen!!
<lordzett> lo
<hulpnodig> hallo
<hulpnodig> ik heb een vraag
<hulpnodig> hoe krijg ik in lubuntu (dacht dat het voorheen Ctrl alt space was) een proces manager zoals in windows ctrl ald delete?
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> avond faen
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  hoe maak je snel toetsen?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-01
<Har> hallo allemaal
<Har> ben een beginner met ubuntu en heb een probleempje wat ik niet kan weervinden hoe als ik het moet oplossen, graag iemand die me wil helpen.
<Har> niet allemaal tegelijk, graag 1 voor 1..........
<CasW> Geduld is een schone zaak ;-) Wat is je probleem?
<Har> oke, bedankt voor je reactie
<Har> heb ubuntu 10.04 nu pakweg een paar maanden
<Har> maar de laatste tijd dan start het systeem slecht tot niet op
<Har> krijg veel te lang een zwart scherm
<Har> ubuntu start dan heeeeeeeel langzaam op of het doet het helemaal niet
<Har> dat was het
<CasW> Is er een bepaalde reden waarom je Ubuntu 10.04 erop hebt gezet? Het is een oudere versie
<Har> nee, geen speciale reden
<CasW> Dan zou ik aanraden, een nieuwere versie te installeren (12.04): http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop (Bovenste, 12.04 LTS)
<Har> sorry ik vergiste mij ik heb versie 12.04
<CasW> Oh, da's beter
<CasW> Goed, wat voor systeem heb je? Wat voor processor zit erin? Zit er een SSD in? (Als het een kant-en-klaar systeem is wat je kocht, noem gewoon de naam, dan kan ik het wel vinden)
<Har> aspire 4755G  2,1 Ghz, 3 MB L3
<Har> geen ssd
<Har> nieuw systeem
<Har> intell core i3-2310M
<CasW> Ja, ik heb hem gevonden, ik zoek even wat uit
<Har> GEWELDIG, BEDANKT.
<CasW> Heb je iets gedaan om een slechte resolutie te repareren, of om een te korte tijd op de batterij te repareren?
<Har> nee, heb daar niets aan gedaan
<CasW> Hm. Hoe heb je Ubuntu geïnstalleerd? Vanuit Windows of direct op de computer, voordat je Windows had opgestart? (WUBI of niet?)
<Har> met een iso bestand op een dvd
<frank_> Dit is mijn eerste IRC uitstap, correcties welkom, maar kan ik hier een thunar vraag stellen?
<CasW> Har: Heb je iets bijzonders gedaan voordat de problemen optraden?
<Har> nee helemaal niet, heeft het in het begin perfect gedaan en vorige week begonnen die problemen.
<CasW> Hm, sorry, ik kan zo gauw niets bedenken wat het zou kunnen zijn, misschien dat iemand anders hier meer weet
<Har> bedankt alvast
<frank_> Hoe stel ik Thunar standaard in op 'cut and paste' in plaats van 'copy en paste', ik gebruik xubuntu 13.04
<StefandeVries> Kan je niet gewoon Ctrl-X doen i.p.v. Ctrl-C?
<frank_> Kan natuurlijk maar  gaat mij om  verslepen van bestanden. Van dedesktop naar een directory bij voorbeeld.
<StefandeVries> Als je met de rechtermuisknop ingedrukt sleept en dan loslaat krijg je een keuzemenu, als ik het me goed herinner.
<StefandeVries> Probeer dat eens.
<frank_> Aan de slag, dank!
<CasW> Of probeer te slepen en los te laten met Ctrl ingedrukt
<frank_> Nee, lukt geen van beiden. Nu idd maar eeven ctrl-X.
<frank_> Is Nautilus instaleren een optie?
<StefandeVries> Niet een die aan te raden is.
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan!
<khildin> StefandeVries: waarom is 'Nautilus installeren' niet aan te raden?
<khildin> (ik kreeg precies een dergelijke vraag namelijk...
<StefandeVries> Kennelijk wil bet mengen van standaard bestandsbeeheerders wel eens botsen.
<StefandeVries> Met Nautilus meer dan met andere.
<CasW> Ik kan daar over meepraten ;-) (Je krijgt dan gewoon dat 'ie soms de ene en soms de andere bestandsbeheerder opent, niet heel irritant, maar ook niet de bedoeling)
<StefandeVries> Het schijnt ook verder te kunnen gaan dan dat.
<CasW> Maar dat heb ik gelukkig nooit meegemaakt
<StefandeVries> DE's die over hun toeren gaan omdat niet de verwachte bestandsbeheerder start en dus de output die ze krijgen "fout" is.
<StefandeVries> En dan worden de spastisch en zo.
<StefandeVries> ze*
<Matthias_> Hallo, Ik heb een vraag. Ik heb een normale PC met Ubuntu er op en een Ubuntu server (op een laptop) nu draait die server gewoon... en ik zou dat scherm willen gebruiken samen met mijn huidige scherm van ubuntu (normale), hoe kan ik dit doen?
<Luckiboy> Matthias_: Ik denk niet dat dat mogelijk is.
<Luckiboy> Het scherm van je laptop heeft namelijk geen kabelingangen (iig dat neem ik aan).
<CasW> De Skype-bug va 13.04 is gerepareerd met de updates! :-)
<OerHeks> \o/ thanks CasW
<CasW> Dank de jongens van Microsoft maar
<OerHeks> Nou bedankt .. bill
<OerHeks> Nou, update doet skijp nog niet werken niet.
<OerHeks> zal ik moeten rebooten?
<CasW> Hm, bij mij wel... Of hij doet het zo niet meer na een herstart, kan ook. In dat geval heb ik jullie allen valse hoop gegeven, en ga ik mij in een hoekje zitten schamen.
 * OerHeks denkt: ach waarom niet
<CasW> Ik denk dat hij hier niet meer zal werken wanneer ik reboot
<OerHeks> brb
<OerHeks> nou niet dus :-(
<CasW> Nee, ik was te kort door de bocht, ik zag een update van Skype, installeerde het en startte Skype zonder de tijdelijke fix (LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype), maar natuurlijk werkte dat nog omdat die kernelmodule nog geladen was (denk ik zo)
<OerHeks> hmm met die regel + & vliegt skype eruit na sluiten terminaal
<CasW> Ik heb gewoon de terminal op een andere workspace ;-)
<OerHeks> nou, lou loene :-(
<jelmer> CasW: welke skype-bug van 13.04 ? Skype werkte prima out of the box bij mij
<CasW> Een of andere bug waardoor Skype niet meer wilde opstarten (segmentatiefout)
<CasW> Bij verschillende (ik geloof nieuwere) videokaarten van zowel nVidia als AMD
<OerHeks> :-(
<OerHeks> ik krijg het alleen aan de gang, met terminal open, vreemd
<Guest14482> goede middag allemaal
<Guest14482> iemand enig idee hoe je in terminal een netwerk kan disconnected??
<Guest14482> (ifconfig eth2 down is niet de oplossing, aangezien je de kaart dan uitschakeld..)
<mlankhorst> Guest14482: en wat is het verschil dan?
<exalt> hey mlankhorst ik heb het hacky voor elkaar gekregen :P
<exalt> nouja, gedeeltelijk in iedergeval
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<_WolfeZ_> Hey
<Luckiboy> Hoi _WolfeZ_.
<lordievader> Hey _WolfeZ_, Luckiboy
 * _WolfeZ_ Wil zijn excusses nog maal aan bieden voor wat er laast is gebeurt vooral aan Luckiboy !
<Luckiboy> Och, daar is allang zand over gegaan hoor. :)
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy:  Fijn, maar nog het was niet goed!
<Luckiboy> Zolang je er maar wat van geleerd hebt. ;)
 * Luckiboy gaat eten
 * _WolfeZ_ zegt eetsmakelijk
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  heb veel makelijkere manier gevonden om die plugins in .vim te krijgen!
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Vertel, hoe?
<_WolfeZ_> vind ik makelijker
<_WolfeZ_>  lordievader jens doet gewoon cd ~/.vim/plugins en  dan vim <naamplugin>.vim daar plak je het vim bestand in enopslaan klaar
<lordievader> Dat kan zolang het geen binary is :P, maargoed het zullen wel nooit binaries zijn.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  Wat zijn binaries?
<lordievader> Meervoud van binary.
<_WolfeZ_> binary is?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Code die een computer kan begrijpen, een rij nullen en enen.
<_WolfeZ_> OHH
<OerHeks> gecompileerde sourcecode
<lordievader> Ik ga even wat eten halen.
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<_WolfeZ_> Wat is de snelste manier om een bestand op te slaan in vim?
<OerHeks> uhmm automatische backup? of :wq > http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimcheat.html
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks:  dankje
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Kan ik via root ook in bestanden van andere users?
<OerHeks> ald die user zijn home niet encrypt heeft, ja.
<OerHeks> als*
<OerHeks> met root kan je de eigenaar wijzigen zelfs.
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks:  Hoe/
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks:  Kan je ook files inporteren en exporteren?
<_WolfeZ_> ?
<OerHeks> ja, maar als je dat veel doet, maak dann een gedeelde map ?
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<exalt> mlankhorst: check http://postimg.org/image/ey9gd0gs1/
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Nee, ben van plan om mn root standaard te gaan gebruiken(is dom iknow)
<_WolfeZ_> dus ik wil een keer even al mn bestanden hebben
<_WolfeZ_> krijg alleen geen geluid via root?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  avond
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  weet jij hoe ik mijn geluid aan krijg in root
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Draait PulseAudio?
<_WolfeZ_> wat iss dat?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  ik heb rytmbox ofsow?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  heb nog nooit van pulse audio gehoord
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Pulseaudio is (hoogstwaarschijnlijk) je audio-server.
<lordievader> Vergelijkbaar met Xorg maar dan voor geluid.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: hoe weet ik of die draait?
<_WolfeZ_> xorg ken ik ook niet?
<lordievader> ...
<lordievader> ps aux|grep pulseaudio
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623406/
<lordievader> PA draait, maar niet onder root, onder user-id 121. Whatever that may be.
<lordievader> Whoever*
<_WolfeZ_> hoe laat ik hem draaien  onder root?
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee of het gaat werken: pulseaudio --start
<_WolfeZ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623423/
<_WolfeZ_> ik moet een --systeem opgeven/
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  wat houd dat --systeem in
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Dat je PulseAudio is een system instance draait: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/WhatIsWrongWithSystemWide
<lordievader> Voor multiple users die tegelijk PA willen gebruiken is het voor zover ik weet de enige oplossing.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Hoe doe je wat?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  hoe laat ik die pulse draaien?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Heb ik je al verteld.
<_WolfeZ_> waar dan?
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee of het gaat werken: pulseaudio --start
<_WolfeZ_> nee dat deed het niet er moet een --systeem bij
<lordievader> Om 19:49 was dat.
<lordievader> Dus dan doe je dat.
<_WolfeZ_> hoe? wat is een systeem
<lordievader> --system is een argument... ofwel: pulseaudio --start --system
<_WolfeZ_> yes dankje
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  weet jij ook hoe ik in de bestanden van andere gebruikers kom?
<_WolfeZ_> ohoh
<lordievader> Door er heen te gaan?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Het is handig je vragen beter te formuleren...
<lordievader> Onduidelijke vragen leveren onduidelijke antwoorden op.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: ik probeer het:
<_WolfeZ_> ik wil mijn root account standaard gaan gebruiken maar ik heb een paar scripts op men andere account, hoe kan ik via de terminal de bestanden kopieren?
<_WolfeZ_> en op mn eigen account zettten
<lordievader> Met eigen account bedoel je root?
<StefandeVries> Je wilt je root niet standaard gebruiken.  Succes.
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Heb ik hem al uitvoerig duidelijk gemaakt. Zie back-log van gister.
<lordievader> Als hij zijn systeem ermee om zeep helpt, is het zijn eigen stomme fout ;)
<trijntje_> _WolfeZ_: niemand gebruikt root op linux, is een extreem slecht plan..
<_WolfeZ_> trijntje_:  ik ben extreem dom en ik gebruuik nu al de hele tijd root
<StefandeVries> lordievader: terugscrollen om onzin te lezen hoef ik niet. :P
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  eigen ac = root jep
<lordievader> cp -r /home/<username>/* /root/
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  wat was dat path naar .vim ook nog maar? want heb die niet op mn root?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Jawel home-dir van root is /root
<_WolfeZ_> ~/.vim/plugins?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  heb die op mn andere account en niet op mn root
<lordievader> Die map moest je vorige keer ook aan maken....
<_WolfeZ_> dat was op die andere niet op de root
<_WolfeZ_> is het plugin of plugins
<StefandeVries> Wat vermoed je?
<_WolfeZ_> plugin
<StefandeVries> Dan probeer je dat eerst.
<_WolfeZ_> daarom werkt het dus niet
<lordievader> Ik ga naar bed, ben dood moe. Slaap lekker.
<StefandeVries> Dan zal het plugins moeten zijn.
<_WolfeZ__> StefandeVries: Heb probleempje!
<_WolfeZ__> StefandeVries:  in dat vim plugin zit boven in een foutje die hij opneemt als code waardor vim niet werkt
<_WolfeZ__> loat moar hab et ol
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<Zep> goedenavond, weet iemand miss waarom ik in de terminal "fstrim -v / " de melding krijg "bewerking niet ondersteund? ik probeer handmatig mijn SSD te trimmen
<mlankhorst> Zep: welke filesystem?
<mlankhorst> en gebruik je encryptie oid
<Zep> ik gebruik wel encryptie, mlankhorst
<Zep> filesysteem ext4 als ik het goed heb
<mlankhorst> ja dan heb je niks aan trim
<Zep> ok, ligt dus aan encryptie?
<mlankhorst> ja die schakelt trim uit, omdat je anders toch nog informatie lekt
<Zep> krijg je zeker alleen eraf met nieuwe instal?
<mlankhorst> nee, je kunt het wel uitschakelen maar dat is net iets midner veilig
<Zep> hm ja, waar kan ik het uitschakelen mocht ik dat toch willen?
<mlankhorst> moet je zoeken op dm-crypt + trim, ik weet het niet uit mijn hoofd
<Zep> ok, hartelijk dank mlankhorst  , weet ik het probleem en waar te zoeken :)
<Zep> fijne avond nog!
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-02
<xatr0z> nou ik hoop dat jullie allemaal van elk stukje encrypte data sleutel hebben
<xatr0z> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/88842/opstelten-houdt-vast-aan-omstreden-hackbevoegdheden-politie.html
<xatr0z> Een andere vergaande voorgestelde bevoegdheid is het 'decryptiebevel', waarbij verdachten kunnen worden gedwongen om hun encryptiesleutels vrij te geven. Dat kan alleen als iemand wordt verdacht van medeplichtigheid aan terrorisme en van bezit of vervaardiging van kinderporno
<xatr0z> nederland wordt heel eng
<_WolfeZ_> xatr0z:  echt he
<xatr0z> heel eng
<_WolfeZ_> xatr0z:  Wij mogen niks hacken en hun alles!
<_WolfeZ_> xatr0z: Straks zitten ze al in je pc door bijgeleverde software ofsow!
<_WolfeZ_> ACAB
<xatr0z> ja dat is het enge idd
<xatr0z> mss moet ik maar eens een paar raspberry pi's maken om mac adressen te loggen
<xatr0z> en die voor politieburo's droppen
<xatr0z> gelijk wat open ssid's met sslstrip en wachtwoorden grabben
<xatr0z> kijken hoe leuk zij dat vinden \o/
<_WolfeZ_> xatr0z: IK ga lachen als zebinnen kort x gehack worden, hun firewall en alles is dikke poep man1!
<_WolfeZ_> Mijn oom geeft les in het beveiligen van een netwerk enz voor bedrijven zoals nederlandse bank hij zei zo: er was een die kon amper het internet starten via de terminal
<_WolfeZ_> en daat s gewoon:firefox nederlandsebank.nl
<xatr0z> ghehe
<_WolfeZ_> En defensie enzo ook allemaal poep enzo
<_WolfeZ_> leoquant: Middag
<_WolfeZ_> ochttend is het nog -_-
<leoquant> hallo :)
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> leoquant: Alles goed?
<leoquant> jaja :) en u?
<_WolfeZ_> leoquant: mooi zo, mij ook
<Luckiboy> Hoi leoquant. :)
<leoquant> ha Luckiboy :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi stefan
<_WolfeZ_> hoe doe je zo`n tekst als die van leoquant?
<xatr0z> bij het stoppen?
<xatr0z> type ene text achter /quit
<_WolfeZ_>  /msg NickServ identify h4v3rkamp
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Xchat pakt mijn username niet \
<_WolfeZ_> hij zegt dat ik geen _ _ mag gebruiken]
<mlankhorst> oei oei dat werkte?
<_WolfeZ_> Wat gebeurde er net
<mlankhorst> 11:17 [freenode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- _WolfeZ_ has been ghosted.
<mlankhorst> :D
<_WolfeZ_> wat is een ghost mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> als je opnieuw verbindt met de server maar je je oude nick nog ziet staan
<_WolfeZ_> oke, waarom kan mijn xchat geen _
<_WolfeZ_> in men user name?
<mlankhorst> sommige servers vinden dat niet fijn
<Luckiboy> Dat vind ik vreemd, want er zijn wel meer nicks met _ en daar hoor ik nooit wat over.
<_WolfeZ_> ik stuur screenshot
<mlankhorst> hij heeft het over username, nick!username@host
<lolol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625346/
<lolol> dit zegt ie?
<Luckiboy> Je hebt _WolfeZ_ geregistreerd?
<lolol> jep
<Luckiboy> Ja, ik denk dat je dan een andere username nodig hebt, zo te zien pakt 'ie hem niet.
<Luckiboy> rob bijvoorbeeld.
<_WolfeZ_> HUh nu doet ie het
<_WolfeZ_> het lag ana men usernam
<Luckiboy> Je zit nu in xchat?
<_WolfeZ_> jep
<Luckiboy> :)
<Luckiboy> Mooi zo.
<_WolfeZ_> ./join ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<_WolfeZ_> waarom doet hij het niet?
<Luckiboy> Zonder punt.
<Luckiboy> En met #
<_WolfeZ_> doet ie ook neit?
<_WolfeZ_> * ubuntu-nl-mwanzo :No such channel
<Luckiboy>  /join #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<Luckiboy> Met # dus.
<_WolfeZ_> thanks
<Luckiboy> Maar dat kan je ook allemaal instellen in xchat.
<Luckiboy> Met auto join en zo.
<_WolfeZ_> hoe?
<Luckiboy> Ik weet het niet helemaal uit mijn hoofd, volgens mij onder Bestand -> Servers
<_WolfeZ_> heb geen tab bestand? maar zo is wel goed
<CasW> OerHeks: Heb jij nu nog steeds dat probleem met Skype? Nadat ik gister herstart had, werkte het nog steeds goed hier...
<_WolfeZ_> Hey was even zwemmen met mn vader
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Heeft xchat ook auto login?
<Luckiboy> Yep.
<_WolfeZ_> hoe?
<Luckiboy> Even een screenshot op internet opgezocht, als het goed is krijg je een soortgelijk scherm te zien.
<Luckiboy> Als je je server hebt (freenode), klik op edit...
<Luckiboy> https://grove.io/static/img/help/xchat-1.png
<Luckiboy> Dan krijg je iets als dit te zien: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ehDidpBvWzc/T-6pBhZuVLI/AAAAAAAAACE/hGNb05iLL2s/s1600/3.png
<Luckiboy> En dan je wachtwoord in NickServ Password
<_WolfeZ_> oke vreemd hij geeft in eens _rob
<Luckiboy> http://noagendaforums.com/forums/index.php?topic=188.0
<_WolfeZ_> w8 ff zo teru
<OerHeks> CasW, ja, skype doet het nog steeds niet
<_WolfeZ_> hehe hij doet het
<CasW> Hm, vreemd... Hier wel. Weet je zeker dat het dezelfde bug is? (Heb jij toevallig een nVidia kaart?)
<_WolfeZ_> cas wie?
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Kan ik ook de kleur van MIJN berichten aan passen
<Luckiboy> Geen idee.
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy:
<kiasport> guedemiddag]
<Luckiboy> Hoi kiasport.
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_: ?
<_WolfeZ_> huh
<Luckiboy> 12:14 < _WolfeZ_> Luckiboy:
<Luckiboy> Wat wou je zeggen?
<_WolfeZ_> er ging iets fout
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: ik kan men berichten niet meer zien?
<Luckiboy> Dat is raar, wat heb je gedaan?
<_WolfeZ_> WEEY NIET
<_WolfeZ_> had de kleur verwijderd \
<_WolfeZ_> kan het nu weer zien
<_WolfeZ_> welke kleur is rood
<Luckiboy> In hex?
<Luckiboy> #f00
<OerHeks> jups, nvidia GT430
<_WolfeZ_> nee het is 20 of 21 zeiden ze op #xchat
<_WolfeZ_> lp
<_WolfeZ_> ho
<OerHeks> als vat ik het nogsteeds niet,  ..
<_WolfeZ_> lol
<OerHeks> Oer@AthlonII:~$ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 Oer@AthlonII:~$ skype Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<_WolfeZ_> HIj doet het
<_WolfeZ_> %C31%H<%H$4$1%H>%H%O%C30$t$2
<_WolfeZ_> ho
<_WolfeZ_> i
<_WolfeZ_> sorry moest ff testen
<_WolfeZ_> brb
<_WolfeZ_> Hey mensen
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: kan je op irc grait kanalen maken?
<CasW> Hm, OerHeks, gebruik je de proprietary drivers of de open-source drivers?
<OerHeks> prop driver dacht ik
<OerHeks> even zien, ik heb er niet na gekeken na upgrade
<CasW> Oké, switchen naar de open source drivers zou het kunnen oplossen... Ik gebruik hier de prop drivers van AMD
<OerHeks> ja, de 310-updates
<OerHeks> hmmz, nee dat doe ik niet :(
<OerHeks> ik zou de 313 kunnen proberen ..
<CasW> Doe dat maar, dan, ja, de drivers zijn behoorlijk verbeterd de afgelopen tijd
<OerHeks> brb
<OerHeks> activated & not in use, die onzin weer ...
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_: Hoe bedoel je?
<OerHeks> hmmz, dan maar geen skaaip
<_WolfeZ_>  Luckiboy Nou gewoon dat je een kanaal maakt zoals ubuntu-nl ? die dan voor altijd draait?
<_WolfeZ_> HMMM lekker een gebaken eitje
<_WolfeZ_> middag ujjain
<ujjain> goeiemiddag
<OerHeks> hoi ujjain
<ujjain> hoi OerHeks ! :)
<_WolfeZ_> Hey hoes stel ik vim in dat hij 7 spaties doet als ik op tab druk
<Mickeytje> read manual
<_WolfeZ_> wh lordievader
<_WolfeZ_> welk hoofdstuk?
<Mickeytje> read index
<_WolfeZ_> in nummersZ?
<_WolfeZ_> -_-
<Mickeytje> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/ask/advice?
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232028
<OerHeks> uut 2006 mien jong
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Kommst du uit grung?
<OerHeks> ja, vlakbij, Haarlem.
<OerHeks> is maar 150 km ofzo
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: lol, hoe kan jij gronings?
<OerHeks> Ik heb in Zwolle gewoond, en gewerkt als steigerbouwer in de 3 noordelijke provincies
<OerHeks> Ze zijn rijk daar > alles gaud
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Ah zo, dacht al iemand die niet uit groningen komt of er vaak geweesst is snapt het namelijk niet
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: haha ja mien jonl
<mlankhorst> alles goud ja :D
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: met die :set gan de insteliungen elke x weg, is er een die pernament blijft?
<OerHeks> zet ze in ~/.vimrc
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<OerHeks> intressant, ik lees net over SSD > https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Storage_Administration_Guide/newmds-ssdtuning.html#ssddeploy
<mlankhorst> oe dat kan ik zelfs nog lezen, moar ik ben slecht met die toal
<_WolfeZ_> mlankhorst: En  hoe begrijp jij dat?
<OerHeks> tussen uut en oet zit 200 km verschil
 * OerHeks denkt oeps dit gaat offtopic
<_WolfeZ_> niet uut mien jonk\
<mlankhorst> mwah mijn accent is niet gronings genoeg dus iedereen gaat nederlands tegen me praten, best frustrerend als je gronings beter wil begrijpen :(
<_WolfeZ_> Oke ik kom uit grung en mien grungs is zo shit als buitnlandse koffie
<xatr0z> most du ein bats vor den bek hebn mienjung?
<mlankhorst> :D
<_WolfeZ_> joh groeg opoe
<mlankhorst> kwait ook nait meer
<_WolfeZ_> ek ook nait
<_WolfeZ_> He, mijn video`s spelen erg slecht af hij happert de heletijd, maar hoe kan ik mijn scherm toch nog een beetje goed openemen? kwaliteit hoeft niet heel goed te zijn, als het maar leesbaar is?
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: wat was die command om te zien welk bestand van wie was?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Wat is het commando om een listing te krijgen van de huidige dir?
<_WolfeZ_> ehhm l -l?
<OerHeks> ls -l
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: ls is het commando, hoe krijg je de manual van ls?
<OerHeks> df -h
<OerHeks> man ls
<OerHeks> man man
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks:  niet doen :(
<lordievader> OerHeks: Als hij eenmaal weet hoe hij de manual kan opzoeken van commando's hoeft hij dit soort vragen niet te stellen ;)
<OerHeks> owja, we moeten hem helpen harder to worden
<OerHeks> en met cheat-sheets
<_WolfeZ_> He, die man is best handig
<lordievader> Manpages beantwoorden dit soort vragen over het algemeen ;)
<_WolfeZ_> wacht even: ik geef een link en chek ff of ik het goed eb
<Mickeytje> lordievader: dat bedoel ik al de hele tijd
<Mickeytje> Hengel en een vis geven, idee
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: OerHeks  klopt dit? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626330/
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: lordievader legt het iets duidelijker uit
<Mickeytje> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/309527-understanding-linux-file-permissions
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje:  dat vraag ik niet, ik vraag of et klopt?
<lordievader> Wat wij bedoelen is dat je zelf achter de antwoorden probeert te komen, op die manier onthou je dingen beter. Zoals nu je bent "ls -l" alweer vergeten omdat het je via een cheat-sheet werd aangereikt.
<Mickeytje> Als je dat leest, dan zie je dat zelf
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  ik was het commando indd vergeten maar de bedoeling of uitvoer snap ik geloof ik nog, en ik wist niet eens dat die man er was!
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Maar klopt het zoals ik hem heb uitgewerkt?
<Mickeytje> Voor elke commando in de repository hoort een mapage bij
<Mickeytje> apropos, info en man
<Mickeytje> zijn belangrijk
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: lordievader heeft me dit laatst uitgelegd met rwx dus ik wou kijken of het zo klopt
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Lees de link die Mickeytje je heeft gegeven, staat het nogmaals uitgelegt.
<Mickeytje> lordievader probeerd je zelfstandig te leren leren, zover ik dat kan zien.
<Mickeytje> dit kost waanzinnig veel tijd, terwijl er goede handleidingen zijn
<_WolfeZ_> apropos - namen en beschrijvingen van de man-pagina's doorzoeken
<Mickeytje> als je slim bent, install je ook alles in het engels.
<_WolfeZ_> instal of instel?
<_WolfeZ_> zo te zien klopt het dus :)
<Mickeytje> instel?
<_WolfeZ_> instaleren of instellen?
<lordievader> Mickeytje: Klopt ;)
<_WolfeZ_> HUH, heb de taal op engels maar alles is nl?
<_WolfeZ_> moet ik hem opnieuw opstarten?
<_WolfeZ_> Wacht ik probeer het gewoon tot zo
<_WolfeZ_> Yess het werkt alles is engels nu
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Zijn de commands nu ook anders? nee he>
<lordievader> Nee.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke fijn
<_WolfeZ_> Ik weet niet wat ik moet doen -_-
<_WolfeZ_> w8
<_WolfeZ_> oke ik ga kijken of k ontoudn heb wat lordievader me laats uitlegde met mapen maken via de terminal
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: na dat het een paar x mis ging :
<_WolfeZ_> e zien klopt het dus :)
<_WolfeZ_> <Mickeytje> instel?
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> instaleren of instellen?
<_WolfeZ_> <lordievader> Mickeytje: Klopt ;)
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> HUH, heb de taal op engels maar alles is nl?
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> moet ik hem opnieuw opstarten?
<_WolfeZ_> <_WolfeZ_> Wacht
<_WolfeZ_> ho wat is dit nou errt
<_WolfeZ_> rob@WolfeZ-programming:~$ mkdir
<_WolfeZ_> mkdir: missing operand
<_WolfeZ_> Try 'mkdir --help' for more information.
<_WolfeZ_> rob@WolfeZ-programming:~$ mkdir /~/scripts/
<_WolfeZ_> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/~/scripts/’: No such file or directory
<_WolfeZ_> rob@WolfeZ-programming:~$ mkdir /~/scripts
<_WolfeZ_> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/~/scripts’: No such file or directory
<_WolfeZ_> rob@WolfeZ-programming:~$ mkdir ~/scripts
<_WolfeZ_> rob@WolfeZ-programming:~$ mkdir ~/scripts/Base.py
<_WolfeZ_> rob@WolfeZ-programming:~$
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Stop eens met spammen.
<StefandeVries> Het is weer eens zover.
<perre`vl> ja perre is binnen :)
<_WolfeZ_> oh oeps hij doet alles in verschilende berichten, sorrt
<_WolfeZ_> Moest in een bericht.
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: avond
<perre`vl> iemand die me zou kunnen helpen met een geluidsprobleem ( 2 geluidskaarten )
<Mickeytje> er zit een verborgen \n op de regel he
<perre`vl> ik heb een headset ( usb ) waar het geluid van de line-in van de on board audiokaart naartoe moet
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Ohh
<perre`vl> de line in werkt... de line out ook maar ik krijg het geluid niet op de usb headset ( wat wel zou moeten )
<_WolfeZ_> maare het is me wel gelukt
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: weet je nog iets wat ik kan gaan doen met de terminal, verveel me `n beetje
<StefandeVries> ...
<StefandeVries> Zijn we hier voor hulp of voor bezigheidstherapie?
<perre`vl> rm nogwa om het spannend te maken in de terminal ? :)
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Als hij iets nieuws verzint is het toch hulp
<StefandeVries> Je zit vol verrassingen.
<perre`vl> hulp >> mijn geluidsprobleem oflossen ofzo ? :)
<perre`vl> of toch poging tot
<StefandeVries> Bijvoorbeeld ja.
<perre`vl> 'k ben al aan't pruttelen sinds gisterenavond
<StefandeVries> Geluidsproblemen in Linux oplossen doe ik al een jaar of twee niet meer.
<StefandeVries> Een ramp. :P
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl:  heb je nog wel gewoon geluid?
<perre`vl> ja zonder problemen
<_WolfeZ_> probeer je headset op een andere pc (als je die hebt)
<_WolfeZ_> en kijk of ie dan werkt?
<perre`vl> maar ik krijg het geluid van de line-in van de on board geluidskaart niet op de usb hoofdtelefoon
<perre`vl> ie werkt
<perre`vl> line-in werkt want op de line-out komt het geluid
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<perre`vl> maar 2 hoofdtelefoons opzetten zint mij niet
<_WolfeZ_> knip ze door midden en lijm ze aan elkaar!
<perre`vl> lol
<perre`vl> trendy maar niet mijn ding ;)
<_WolfeZ_> hoegf je er maar een op
<perre`vl> en dan hang ik terug aan een kabel
<_WolfeZ_> haha
<perre`vl> nee nee... draadloos :)
<perre`vl> 'k heb nog garantie op het apparaat :)
<_WolfeZ_> gooi er mee en breng hem terug
<perre`vl> 'k heb...
<perre`vl> moment ff zien
<perre`vl> systeeminstellingen > geluid
<perre`vl> 'k heb alle instellingen afgegaan maar 't komt niet in orde
<perre`vl> het geluid blijft op de line-out
<_WolfeZ_> ehhm ik geef het op!!!! heb er echt geen verstand van :_(
<perre`vl> :)
<perre`vl> 't is ne lastige
<perre`vl> 'k hoopte het met full duplex op te lossen... epic fail
<perre`vl> 'k heb trouwens nog een ubuntu bug ook ( fixbaar )
<perre`vl> kan da ergens gemeld worden ?
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: op het meldpunnt ja
<OerHeks> perre`vl, open terminal:  alsamixer
<perre`vl> al gedaan oerheks
<OerHeks> en kies met F6 de geluidskaart /usb
<OerHeks> ow
<perre`vl> 'k ben echt op het einde van de mogelijkheden gekomen
<perre`vl> 'k weet nie of het mogelijk is om met ubuntu inkomend geluid vanop geluidskaart 1 weer te geven via de uitgang van geluidskaart 2
<perre`vl> via pulseaudio voorkeuren is het me ook niet gelukt
<perre`vl> en in de instellingen van het geluid ook niet
<OerHeks> probeer eens te prutsen met pavucontrol, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<perre`vl> ff zien
<OerHeks> dat is mijn laatste fix mogenlijkheid
<perre`vl> pavucontrol is reeds de nieuwste versie.
<perre`vl> 'k heb het al geprobeerd denk'k :)
<_WolfeZ_> De commands die de terminal gebruikt vallen die ook onder een taal?
<OerHeks> bash
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<perre`vl> de enige output mogelijkheden zijn: analoge output & analoge koptelefoon
<_WolfeZ_> Dus als ik bash ken is de terminal makelijker?
<perre`vl> 't zou fijn zijn mocht als derde mogelijkheid mijn headset erbij staan
<OerHeks> perre`vl, alsamixer kan zo breed zijn als je scherm, maximaliseer eens?
<OerHeks> en F6 pak je je geluidskaart
<StefandeVries> Dat is in Linux een kwestie van geluk.
<perre`vl> zoals python makkelijker is als je py kent zeker ?
<StefandeVries> Wat.
<perre`vl> 't is een keuzevak
<_WolfeZ_> lol
<_WolfeZ_> dan ga ik bash en python tegelijk leren
<StefandeVries> Je was toch al klaar met Python?
<StefandeVries> En slecht idee.  Dat kan neurologisch niet.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: ?
<perre`vl> 'k hekel me rot aan die vaste tabstops voor python :)
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: het  is wel lochisch
<_WolfeZ_> ofsow
<perre`vl> uiteindelijk is het een gewoonte
<_WolfeZ_> yeah kijk hoe goed ik ben:
<_WolfeZ_>  #!/bin/bash
<_WolfeZ_>           echo Hello World
<StefandeVries> Al die verschillende bracingmogelijkheden in C-achtigen zijn ook niks.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe moet je een bash progje opslaan .sh toch?
<perre`vl> c van ching chang chong
<StefandeVries> Liefst wel ja.
<_WolfeZ_> bash: ./bash.sh: Permission denied :(
<_WolfeZ_> niet cool
<perre`vl> wel vet
<StefandeVries> chmod +x
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries:  was ik net mee bezig
<StefandeVries> Goed zo.
<_WolfeZ_> huh? chmod: missing operand after ‘+x*.sh’
<_WolfeZ_> Try 'chmod --help' for more information.
<StefandeVries> Spatie.
<perre`vl> chmod +x bash.sh
<_WolfeZ_> rob@WolfeZ-programming:~$ ./bash.sh Hello World
<_WolfeZ_> yeah
<perre`vl> hello world... het begin van alle miserie ende succes
<perre`vl> :)
<perre`vl> mijnen eersten hello world was op een psp
<StefandeVries> Die va mij op mijn eerste desktop, in C++.
<perre`vl> 'k ken enkel c om psp homebrew te maken
<perre`vl> en python om basic games te maken
<perre`vl> 'k zou mij er nog eens in moeten verdiepen want het is weeral lang geleden
<_WolfeZ_> #!/bin/bash
<_WolfeZ_>         tar -cZf /var/my-backup.tgz /home/me/
<_WolfeZ_> werkt niet ?
<_WolfeZ_> Oh ja
<_WolfeZ_> /home/me/
<_WolfeZ_> moet anders
<_WolfeZ_> kan die gewoon: /~/
<perre`vl> zelfstudie hier :) amusant :)
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> En hardopdenkspam. :P
<perre`vl> 'k vind het wel wijs
<perre`vl> lijkt een beetje op mijn eerste kennismakingen met ubuntu
<_WolfeZ_> tar: /~: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<_WolfeZ_> ik wurde gek
<StefandeVries> Nee hoor.
<_WolfeZ_> ik haal gewoon een / weg
<_WolfeZ_> ooh ik heb geen toestemming
<_WolfeZ_> logisch accses denied
<_WolfeZ_> als ik er nou es sudo voor plak
<perre`vl> en vergeet de spatie niet
<perre`vl> chmod de map ?
<StefandeVries> Overal zomaar sudo voorplakken kan nare gevolgen hebben.
<_WolfeZ_> als er staat geen toegang?
<StefandeVries> Ja ook da.
<StefandeVries> Maar trial en error is wel je ding volgens mij. :P
<perre`vl> de aanhouder wint
<perre`vl> kijk maar naar mijn ex
<_WolfeZ_> lol
<_WolfeZ_> Ik ga eten, heb geen honger maar wordd gedwongen :(
<_WolfeZ_> tot zo
<perre`vl> eet ze
<perre`vl> btw... kan filezilla 32 bit geïnstalleerd worden op een 64 bit ?
<perre`vl> anders werkt mijn xlink-kai niet meer
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij wel ja.
<perre`vl> 'k had een tool om 32 bit te installeren maar...
<perre`vl> ff zien zodat ik niet verkeerd ben
<perre`vl> 'k had iets gelezen ( en uitgevoerd ) van getlibs
<perre`vl> De volgende pakketten zullen VERWIJDERD worden:
<perre`vl>   libwxbase2.8-0:i386 libwxgtk2.8-0:i386
<perre`vl> die 2 pakketten zijn nodig voor xlink en zijn 32 bit
<perre`vl> filezilla update die naar 64 bit
<perre`vl> als ik eg.: na de installatie van filezilla 1 van die 2 pakketten wil verwijderen pleurt ie filezilla er ook af
<perre`vl> 's lastig omdat m'n x-doos enkel via ftp bereikbaar is
<lordzett> lo
<perre`vl> oii
<_WolfeZ_> Ben er weer
<_WolfeZ_> Dude bash is echt saai :P
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: Wat is er met je ex?
<exalt> Hoi, hoe kan ik heb kernel 3.9 geinstalleerd hoe kan ik voorkomen dat ubuntu automatisch kernel 3.8 wil upgraden ?
<_WolfeZ_> hoi exalt
<perre`vl> never mind _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> ehhm je hebt 3.9?\
<OerHeks> hoe heb je de kernel geinstalleerd? ppa?
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl:  oke
<exalt> OerHeks: http://handytutorial.com/install-kernel-3-9-in-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04/
<exalt> wget van kernel.ubuntu.com en installatie met dpkg -i *.deb
<_WolfeZ_> Ik ga eerst men xchat maar es goed instellen
<exalt> _WolfeZ_: probeer irssi
<_WolfeZ_> exalt: wat voegt het toe?
<exalt> beste irc client ever
<OerHeks> exalt, doe de kernel ppa, dan krijg je updates
<_WolfeZ_> Ja, maar wat voegt het toe?
<exalt> OerHeks: heb je een link ?
<OerHeks> ownee, via http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ moet je ook handmatig installeren
<exalt> jep die heb ik
<OerHeks> dan hangen er dependencies op de oude? sudo apt-get install -f gedaan?
<_WolfeZ_> exalt: is irssi in de terminal
<exalt> ja
<_WolfeZ_> oke dan is het handiger
<_WolfeZ_> denk ik
<Marlinc> Alo :p
<perre`vl> a l'eau
<Marlinc> :p
<_WolfeZ_> Hmm irssi is wel fijn alleen weet niet hoe ie werkt
<perre`vl> 'k gebruik xchat uit tamzakkerij
<perre`vl> :)
<Luckiboy> 19:46 < __WolfeZ__> Luckiboy: Hoe switch ik naar een ander kanaal?
<Luckiboy> Alt-Tab
<perre`vl> => /join #kanaalnaam
<perre`vl> ah switch
<perre`vl> mislezen
<Luckiboy> Of Alt-nummer
<StefandeVries> Alt-Tab in irssi werkt niet hoor.
<Luckiboy> Ik missprak me, sorry.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe dan?
<exalt> nee hoor met alt-nummer kan je tussen kanalen switchen
<Luckiboy> Alt-[1,2,3...]
<StefandeVries> Alt-pijl links of Alt-pijl rechts kan ook.
<StefandeVries> Of /w nummer
<exalt> inloggen doe je door /msg NickServ identify **********
<exalt> <humor> hee toevallig je wachtwoord wordt gewoon gestert, zien jullie dat ook ?</humor>
<mlankhorst> oh nee _WolfeZ_ heeft zijn wachtwoord hier al gepaste
<mlankhorst> :P
<StefandeVries> Jap xD
<Luckiboy> Juistem.
<_WolfeZ_> ./w nummer doet het niet (zonder de punt)
<StefandeVries> /window nummer dan?
<StefandeVries> Misschien heb ik daar een alias voor, dat zou kunnen.
<__WolfeZ__> hehe
<__WolfeZ__> nu doet ie het
 * mlankhorst heeft /alias 1 window 1 t/m 25
<StefandeVries> 25 maar?
<exalt> mlankhorst: was jij niet een bumblebee developer ?
<StefandeVries> Dat kan meeeer!
<_WolfeZ_> Maar wat is er nou beter aan issri?
<OerHeks> heel goed exalt.
<StefandeVries> _WolfeZ_: kort gezegd alles.
<mlankhorst> erm nee, ik werkte aan de andere methode
<OerHeks> "hij was het niet"
<mlankhorst> bumblebee lost het probleem op de verkeerde manier op
<OerHeks> nvidia boys helpen nu ook, begrijp ik?
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Ik vind het nog nei beter maar ja
<exalt> ohh ja ik bedoelde optimus natuurlijk! ik heb een lenovow520 verschikkelijk :(
<mlankhorst> nee ze volgen, ze kijken niet verder dan hun eigen driver
<StefandeVries> Komt nog, _WolfeZ_.
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<_WolfeZ_> Staan de irssi commands ook ergens?
<StefandeVries> /help
<__WolfeZ__> stefan bij mij niet?
<exalt> ok ff rebooten lator
<StefandeVries> Moet je wel even naar alt-1 gaan
<__WolfeZ__> ja daar staan alleen de freenode commands
<exalt> biw
<exalt> Linux edlap 3.9.0-030900-generic #201304291257 SMP Mon Apr 29 16:58:15 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<exalt> yay
<OerHeks> :-)
<StefandeVries> Nee hoor, _WolfeZ_.
<__WolfeZ__> oh nee zie het
<StefandeVries> Ja, en /quit en /disco doen dus dat. xD
<StefandeVries> Oh. :P
<exalt> wat doet /disco ?
<_WolfeZ_> lol
<StefandeVries> Probeer het eens.
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<exalt> ow zijn we zo bezig, _WolfeZ_: doe eens /exec -o unshadow /etc/shadow
<exalt> hmm dat was geen effectieve opdracht van mij
<_WolfeZ_> lol
<exalt> wat ik dus zei,
<StefandeVries> disco == disconnect (from current network)
<perre`vl> exalt ken jij iets van audioinstellingen en doorvoer met 2 geluidskaarten ? ( leest redelijk chinees )
<exalt> what the.. waar komt die vraag opeens vandaan
<_WolfeZ_> uit de hemel
<StefandeVries> Dat heb je wel eens in ene hulpkanaal hè exalt ;)
<perre`vl> :)
<perre`vl> mjah... af en toe kijk ik eens naar irc :)
<lordievader> perre`vl: Heb je pavucontrol al geprobeerd? Daarin kan je meestal dingen routen naar andere kaarten.
<exalt> perre`vl: 1) ik lees geen chinees en 2) ja ik weet wel iets :P
<perre`vl> nieuw vollek :) vraag waar :)
<perre`vl> 'waard
<perre`vl> ja lordievader
<perre`vl> 'k probeer het ff te typen in 1 lange makkelijkere leesbare zin
<perre`vl> het line-in geluid van de on board geluidskaart moet afgespeeld worden op de usb heaset
<exalt> kan je het proberen duidelijk te verwoorden in meerdere zinnen van normale lengte ?
<perre`vl> alles wat line-in gaat komt enkel en alleen langs de line-out
<_WolfeZ_> oke, irssi is handig omdat ie in de terminal zit en ik daar 8/10 van de tijd ook zit. Alleen de commands zijn beetje wazig, kan ze niet vinden
<exalt> perre`vl: kan dat niet met vlc ?
<perre`vl> geluid streamen dan ?
<lordievader> perre`vl: Hmm, ik weet niet of PA dat kan. Jack kan het, maar in verband met Alsa neemt die je geluidskaart hostage.
<perre`vl> jack heb ik ook al geopend
<perre`vl> 'k heb al tools geprobeerd... 'k peis da alles zowa aangevinkt staat in het softwarecentrum
<perre`vl> ma vlc lijkt me wel een theoretische oplossing
<exalt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2719/how-do-i-output-my-audio-input
<lordievader> perre`vl: Verbind in jack je line-in met de output van de usb-kaart (als deze wordt gedetecteerd...)
<perre`vl> usb is met een dongle
<perre`vl> ff topic openen
<perre`vl> en jack
<exalt> perre`vl: check de link
<perre`vl> streamen
<perre`vl> de poging waard
<perre`vl> mmz
<perre`vl> half
<perre`vl> als ik em klakkeloos kopieer en uitvoer pakt em mijne micro :p
<perre`vl> ma 't is al in de richting aan't gaan
<_WolfeZ_> Nou fuck die irssi ik hou xchat
<_WolfeZ_> sorry voor het taalgebruik
<exalt> ja _WolfeZ_ irssi is niet voor mietjes :P
<lordievader> Irssi is geweldig :D
<_WolfeZ_> not
<_WolfeZ_> Geen zin om nog meer commands en alles nu in me hoofd te krijgen
<_WolfeZ_> python pygtk en bash zijn nu eerst wel goed :-)
<Marlinc> Unity is wel leuk maar geef mij maar volledige Unity integratie :P
<Marlinc> Zoals XChat
<Marlinc> Al start XChat nog een keer op als je vanuit het messages menu op XChat klikt
<exalt> waarom pygtk?!
<_WolfeZ_> exalt: wat anders pyqt?
 * exalt loves pyqt
<lordievader> Yayy for PyQt :D
<_WolfeZ_> Het intreseert me niet zo veel als het maar werkt..
<_WolfeZ_> oke.
<exalt> pygtk werkt inderdaad goed op nix achtige systemen
<_WolfeZ_> exalt:  dat slaat nergens op
<exalt> _WolfeZ_: dus GTK lijnt netjes uit op windows ?
<_WolfeZ_> exalt: Heb nergens problemen mee
<_WolfeZ_> Heb qt wel op mn pc, zal er es naar kijken
<_WolfeZ_> Moet het via qt creator, of moet ik gewoon pyqt downloaden
<exalt> _WolfeZ_: kan met beide
<_WolfeZ_> waar moet ik pyqt downloaden? of zit dat bij creator in?
<lordievader> PyQt kun je gewoon in een text-editor schrijven.
<exalt> wat ik vaak doe is ontwerpen met de designer, de code die het genereerd kopieren en aanpassen naar wens c -> python converteren
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Apt-get install python-qt4
<_WolfeZ_> exalt: Gebruiik je de designer?
<exalt> zoals ik zeg vaak, licht eraan hoe gecompliceerd het ontwerp is en of de elementen erin zijn opgenomen
<Mickeytje> ligt
<_WolfeZ_> dus joun ontwerpen geven licht? Stoer hoe doe je dat? :P
<exalt> _WolfeZ_: ja hoor als je me basht om mijn spelling, leer dan eerst ff joun eigen spelling in goede banen te leiden
<_WolfeZ_> exalt: Gast doe rustig, relax and smile
<Mickeytje> put on some Bob Marley 'Don't worry, be happy'
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: bob marley no stop it! Amon amarth For The Win
<exalt> StefandeVries: ik ben hier al telang niet actief geweest, de helft ken ik hier nieteens meer joh
<_WolfeZ_> decevier of the gods
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic voor offtopic!
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader:  easy i know, maar er is niemand die hul zoekt nu :P
<Mickeytje> ik kan sock 5 truuk gebruiken
<Mickeytje> maar ehh : 20:34 [freenode] -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-nl-offtopic (You are banned)
<exalt> mlankhorst: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/946917_10152790464945455_75709886_n.jpg
<exalt> ^ overigens ook voor _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> exalt: Wat moet ik daar mee?
<exalt> heb ik vandaag gefixt
 * mlankhorst snapt niet waarom hij random python gelinkt krijgt?
 * _WolfeZ_ ook niet
<exalt> mlankhorst: daar had ik het laatst over met je :)
<exalt> over de filedescriptors
<mlankhorst> oh dat
<mlankhorst> idd
<_WolfeZ_> en wat moet ik er mee?
<exalt> _WolfeZ_: nou een voorbeeld van pyqt, had het eerst met qtdesigner ontworpen en zelf aangepast aan het uiteindelijke resultaat
<StefandeVries> Klungelen in Python.
<exalt> StefandeVries: inderdaad.
<_WolfeZ_> Gewoon vraagje, waarom doe je dat met de desinger?
<perre`vl> de enigste goeie python is bleu gebakken op m'n bord met een slaatje en een glaasje zoete wijn
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: Echt wel!
<mlankhorst> mmm
<exalt> _WolfeZ_: omdat ik met de designer in 4 minuten 80% van de gui heb gegenereerd
<exalt> en makkelijk kan aanpassen
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: alleen laten we van de wijn wisky of berenburg maken
<StefandeVries> Whisky dan wel.
<_WolfeZ_> exalt: Oke iok doe alles gewoon zelf
<perre`vl> glade interface designer ?
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: mag ook
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: nee typenm
<_WolfeZ_> *typen
<_WolfeZ_> is ruby ook voor pc apps of alleen voor internet?
<perre`vl> gui maak ik tijdelijk in glade en dan vliegt de file in de teksteditor om verder te werken
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: Oke]
<StefandeVries> Ik vond glade altijd zo'n ramp.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries:  Ik vind hem beter dan die van qt
<exalt> perre`vl: precies
<StefandeVries> Ik gebruik sowieso geen designers.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Ik ok niet, alleen in het begin met quickly
<perre`vl> glade crashed veel
<perre`vl> daarom snelle template en dan teksteditor
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: Bij mij deed ie het nooit die 2 a 3 dagen dat ik het genruikt heb
<perre`vl> lol
<perre`vl> 'k weet nog wel dak 2 versies had ooit
<_WolfeZ_> is ruby ook voor pc apps of alleen voor internet?
<perre`vl> 1 werkte en de andere niet
<perre`vl>  Glade 3.8.0 staat hier
<perre`vl> best tevreden over ( als het werkt )
<perre`vl> jack fixed m'n probleem niet
<perre`vl> fin... sanitair relaxen, handjes wassen, jointje draaien, stoned worden en probleem verder oplossen
<perre`vl> een stoned geheugen is 2 waard
<StefandeVries> Aha.
<mlankhorst> mijne is slecht genoeg dat ik zo veel mogelijk via email doe :P
<exalt> mlankhorst: wat bedoel je te zeggen ?
<perre`vl> tijd voor een herstart :)
<mlankhorst> exalt: dat ik niet alles onthoud
<exalt> ah!
<perre`vl> zo
<perre`vl> m'n headset ligt lam nu :)
<perre`vl> fin... eerst rollen
<perre`vl> xchat logt :(
<perre`vl> ik haat logs
<StefandeVries> Dan zet je het uit.
<perre`vl> da ga ik straks doen ook
<perre`vl> skype heeft ook zo'n probleem
<perre`vl> mijn logs staan uit
<perre`vl> komt er iemand online dan spamt da gewoon m'n venster vol met de log van de andere
<perre`vl> yay
<perre`vl> vlc fixed mijn probleem
<StefandeVries> vlc++;
<perre`vl> streamen dus :)
<perre`vl> 'k ben nog nooit zo blij geweest om analoge ruis te horen
<perre`vl> nog maar eens bewezen... stoned helpt
<StefandeVries> Aha.
<perre`vl> en ook
<perre`vl> nog maar eens bewezen... #ubuntu-nl helpt
<Mickeytje> er is perfecte medicatie voor om die ruis te onderdrukken
<perre`vl> ja... kabel aansluiten
<perre`vl> of een antenne
<Mickeytje> alu hoedje vouwen
<Mickeytje> op je hoofdzetten
<Mickeytje> en de rest van je huis met dat spul inpakken.
<perre`vl> kooi van die 1ne ?
<perre`vl> carnaval is al geweest ;)
<perre`vl> en bij onweer... slechte keuze
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<StefandeVries> o/
<_WolfeZ_> hey StefandeVries
<perre`vl> oii
<_WolfeZ_> hey perre`vl
<_WolfeZ_> Okke ik gebruik weer irssis
<_WolfeZ_> Hey ik ben misschien van plan een raspberry pi te kopen alleen hoeveel geheugen heb  je?
<StefandeVries> Werkgeheugen?
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Opslag
<StefandeVries> Da's afhankelijk van hoe groot je SD-kaart is.
<_WolfeZ_> Oh dus het gaat op sd?
<StefandeVries> Misschien moet je je even inlezen.
<_WolfeZ_> al een beetje gedaan
<StefandeVries> We want more!
<_WolfeZ_> maar zit er al een os op?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Nogmaals.
<StefandeVries> Lees je even in.
<StefandeVries> Dat scheelt vragen.  Daarbij is dit niet Ubuntuspecifiek.
<OerHeks> rasp pi is arm6, ubuntu wil arm 7 of hooger
<OerHeks> er zijn op de pi sites iso'ste verkrijgen
<_WolfeZ_> Is er een ubuntu(k, l studio)
<_WolfeZ_> die op rasp pi draait?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Wegens wat Oer net zegt.
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant.
<leoquant> hoi!
<StefandeVries> Ja doei!
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-03
<perre`vl> 'moggût
<perre`vl> iemand vertrouwd met bouncers ?
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Irssi is indderdaad best fijn !
<perre`vl> start gij da als root ?
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: Jep, en dat kan niet met xchat
<perre`vl> waarom zou ge da als root starten ?
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: Omdat ik dom ben, en ik graag dingen mol zoals men pc, om hem weer te maken, goed, he, ?
<perre`vl> mjah...
<perre`vl> als ik ne pc wil mollen dan pak ik de sloophamer
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: en ik vind de SuperUser DO erg vervelend
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: Dan kan je hem niet meer maken
<perre`vl> irsii installeren als gebruiker...
<perre`vl> alee jah
<perre`vl> chat als root starten... 'k raad het niet aan
<_WolfeZ_> Met heel veel commannds heb je SUDO nodig
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: Waarom niet?
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: middag Gorash
<Gorash> hi
<_WolfeZ_> oh het is nog ochtend -_-
<_WolfeZ_> heey
<Gorash> werken zo pfff
<_WolfeZ_> Gorash: ik zit nog lekker in spanje
<Gorash> lucky you!
<Gorash> maar ik over 2 weken ook
<perre`vl> ik zit in belgië
<perre`vl> en over 2 weken ook nog
<perre`vl> :)
<_WolfeZ_> Gorash: perre`vl Ben iek wier
<perre`vl> ja 'k merk het
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: mooi zp
<_WolfeZ_> Gorash: Whats up?
<_WolfeZ_> hoi LEDfan
<Gorash> damn modem blijft er maar uitvliegen grr
<perre`vl> spaanse modem zeker ?
<perre`vl> ow
<perre`vl> mislezen
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: die zijn wel slecht!
<_WolfeZ_> ikj heb er een hier in SPANJE he
<perre`vl> koop ne motorola docsis 3
<perre`vl> die zijn stabiel
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: Het is een huur huisje
<_WolfeZ_> daor goa ik geen geld insteken, 826 mb downloaden duurt 2,20 uur!
<perre`vl> lol
<perre`vl> ik download aan 7 mb / second
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl:  128 kb hier in spanje
<_WolfeZ_> en soms zelfs 16 kb
<perre`vl> even laks als de economie :D
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl: LOL
<_WolfeZ_> Maar de muziek is wel lekker
<_WolfeZ_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jgrCKhxE1s heerlijk!
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> Hallo
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Irssi is indderdaad veel beter dan xchat, kan hier veel meer instellen!
<_WolfeZ_> alleen hoe schakel je meldingen in??
<_WolfeZ_> hoi Dykam
<_WolfeZ_> ho
<_WolfeZ_> oh hij is weer weg
<_WolfeZ_> hoi DennisG
<_WolfeZ_> hoi DennisG
<xatr0z> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/get-nautilus-34-features-back-in-ubuntu.html
<xatr0z> hier was ik *heel* hard naar op zoek na upgrade van 12.10 naar 13.04
<xatr0z> ik ben niet echt fan van nautilus 3.6
<xatr0z> mis zo'n beetje alle funties
<xatr0z> wellicht voor veel users wel leuk hoor
<xatr0z> nog niet getest maar lijkt wel goed en ook alsof het ze zullen blijven updaten
<xatr0z> webupd8 sowieso wel leuke ppa
<perre`vl> 'k gebruik al jaar en dag nautilus
<perre`vl> 'k mis er niks aan :)
<_WolfeZ_> Hey wat is de beste taal om een remote webbrowser te maken?
<frank_> Dag allemaal, kan een van u mij vertellen hoe ik met deze foutmelding uit de voeten kan? frank@frank-ThinkPad-X100e:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<frank_> [sudo] password for frank:
<frank_> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0004' near line 0:
<frank_>  nieuwe regel in veldnaam `#padding'
<xatr0z> apt-get update
<xatr0z> apt-get clean
<xatr0z> apt-get autoclean
<xatr0z> apt-get autoremove
<xatr0z> errr
<xatr0z> en als dat niet werkt wss rm'en zodat dpkg opnieuw samengesteld wordt
<xatr0z> maar ik weet niet precies wat
<xatr0z> dpkg --clear-avail
<xatr0z> denk ik
<xatr0z> en daarna nogmaals update
<xatr0z> allemaal met sudo
<xatr0z> frank_: ^^^
<frank_> zo heb ik het precies gedaan en dat is gelukt. Dank xatr0z
<_WolfeZ_> Pfff c++ is lastig man
<_Ian> pffffffffff
<_Ian> arabisch ook ;)
<mlankhorst> ik denk dat er meer mensen arabisch begrijpen dan dat er mensen zijn die c++ begrijpen
<_WolfeZ_> mlankhorst: Haha ik weet het bijna wel zeker, word ff doorzetten
<_WolfeZ_> Hey hoe moet je een c programma opstarten via de terminal?
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: weet jij hoe?
<_WolfeZ_> hoi DennisG
<bogus-> ./
<bogus-> _WolfeZ_
<bogus-> zelfs de naam van een programma zou genoeg moeten zijn trouwens
<bogus-> ahnee ./
<OerHeks> ctrl + L werkt niet meer in Xchat. boxjes worden niet uigeschakeld als ik hoofdtelefoon gebruik ( deze bug zag ik het laatst in 9.04) en is weer terug \o/. skype werkt nogsteeds niet. nvidia driver activated en noet in gebruik.
<OerHeks> moet ik een verse installatie doen van kubuntu?
<exalt> hoi, iemand al eens geprobeert de package python3-twisted-experimental te installeren? bij mij lukt het niet :S
<perre`vl> skype werkt
<perre`vl> 4.1 versie
<perre`vl> da python das chinees maar je vlc tip gister werkt wel
<perre`vl> in afspeellijst kan ik de hardwarelocatie openen en afspelen van mijn line-in
<perre`vl> bikke onorthodox maar 't werkt in ieder geval
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> Hallo?
<Cppcompiler> Hallo, ik gebruik eclipse voor c++ alleen ik heb nog geen compiler weet iemand een goede compiler?
<Cppcompiler> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<OerHeks> Ik heb geen idee van eclips, Cppcompiler, wel weet ik dat er een eclips IDE in softwarecentrum is.
<Cppcompiler> OerHeks: Oke bedankt, Ik denk dat ik weer verder ga met qt, Vind ik fijner om te leren. Je hebt ook gelijk code en opmaak gescheiden!
<exalt> ehh? Cppcompiler weet niets van g++ ?
<xatr0z> :X
<xatr0z> OerHeks: dunno of je skype al werkt, ik gebruik t niet meer
<xatr0z> maar bij mij was het na lang kloten simpel op te lossen
<xatr0z> door skype te laden met LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<perre`vl> 'k heb skype verwijderd en handmatig geïnstalleerd
<xatr0z> en ik dacht ook dat die van locatie was gewijzigd, dus ff locate v4l1compat.so doen
<xatr0z> ah bij mij was het meer dat skype wel laadde maar webcam niet
<xatr0z> en cheese enzo wel geloof ik
<perre`vl> scherm delen was mijn probleem
<OerHeks> Ik denk dat het aan de upgrade ligt
<OerHeks> bij sources staat partner nog op quantal ipv raring
<OerHeks> grumble
<xatr0z> dat is gek
<xatr0z> mja ik doe liever geen upgrades meer
<OerHeks> naar raring doen fixte het, de juiste update voor raring zit erin
<xatr0z> 12.04->12.10 ging bijna helemaal goed though
<xatr0z> maar liever wacht ik gewoon even
<OerHeks> nou, mijn sound probleem is er nog, koptelefoon en boxjes kan je nu appart bedoenen, de hw overschakeling is eruit
<xatr0z> ben beneiuwd hoe dat strakjes gaat bij rolling release
<xatr0z> plan was geloof ik om de maand een release (naast de LTS)
<OerHeks> c/bedienen
<xatr0z> dan mag dat upgrademechanisme nog wel wat beter worden
<OerHeks> muon is wel oke
<xatr0z> ken ik niet
<xatr0z> van kde
<lordzett> lo
<Cppcompiler> Hoi
<exalt> Cppcompi1er:
<exalt> hey
<exalt> ooit gehoord van c++ ?
<exalt> dat kan je compilen met g++, ook in eclipse
<Cppcompiler> exalt: Mijn naam is cpp ofterwijl c++ en dat was indd mijn vraag. Ik ben overgestapt op qt met qt designer, je hebt nu minder werk, ik vind het makelijker leren, en je hebt opmaak en code ook gelijk gescheiden!
<exalt> fijn dat het werkt Cppcompiler
<exalt> heb je wel eens python geprobeert ?
<Cppcompi1er> exalt: Ja leuke taal, maar het heeft niet genoeg invloed op andere talen, en aangezien c++ de moeder is van moderne talen ga ik dat maar leren, is wel heel moeilijk maar met qt word het al wat eenvoudiger
<exalt> Cppcompi1er: kom eens in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ik ben wel benieuwt naar jou affectie voor c++
<Cppcompi1er> hoi
<Cppcompi1er> Heeft iemand hier enig verstand van qt?
<Cppcompi1er> .win 4
<khan_> why can't i ping windows 7 from ubuntu server with hostname
<khan_> but with ip address wel
<khan_> why can't i ping windows 7 from ubuntu server with hostname
<khan_> but with ip address wel
<khan_> any idea
<Cppcompiler> hoi
<xatr0z> khan_: you are on a dutch-language channel, go /join #ubuntu
<xatr0z> khan_: oh wacht je bent nederlands zegt je /whois ?
<Cppcompi1er> Kan iemand helpen met c++
<xatr0z> in any case this has to do with DNS. which DNS server are you using on ubuntu server? is it the same as windows pc and does the DNS server know the hostname and IP address of the wdinows 7 machine?
<xatr0z> khan_: you could also manualy edit the /etc/hosts file on ubuntu. type sudo gedit /etc/hosts or something like that in terminal and just edit it in a new row
<xatr0z> Cppcompi1er: ik denk dat je beter naar een specifiek channel voor programmeren/C++ kunt gaan, mijn kennis is beperkt en dit channel is voor ubuntu
<xatr0z> maar mss is er toevallig iemand die het zometeen leest en wel weet :)
<Cppcompi1er> Oke, maar weet geen kanaal
<Cppcompi1er> maar weet jij heel toevalig hoe ik met cin een spatie krijg?
<xatr0z> Cppcompi1er: nee is heel lang geleden dat ik me een beetje met C heb bezig gehouden
<xatr0z> maar ff gegooglet voor je (...) http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5838711/c-cin-input-with-spaces is dat wat je bedoeld ?
<Cppcompi1er> denk het wel bedankt
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-04
<NoirX> hoi
<lordzett> lo ppl
<Cppcompiler> Hoi
<leoquant> hoi rob
<Cppcompiler> hey leoquant
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe gaat ie leoquant ?
<leoquant> goed dank u
<_WolfeZ_> leoquant: Mooi zo!
<_WolfeZ_> pff c++ is wel lastig.
<Mickeytje> ....
<Mickeytje> I suppose many people will continue moving towards careless computing, because there's a sucker born every minute.
<Mickeytje> Richard Stallman
<leoquant> die zin klopt logisch niet
<Mickeytje> logica.
<_WolfeZ_> lol
<leoquant> wil stallman geboortebeperking
<leoquant> of restriction in computertoegang
<Mickeytje> misschien is hij gewoon cynisch
<leoquant> heis
<Mickeytje> zoals ik dat ook wordt als ik zinnen lees als op 10:42
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: -_-
<_WolfeZ_> YEAh het eerste progje werkt!
<Mickeytje> ik heb een scriptje voor je
<Mickeytje> een bash oneliner
<Mickeytje> while true; do echo "Google of lees de handleid"; done;
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Wat moet ik daar mee?
<Mickeytje> just as reminder ;)
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje:  Ik ga die echt niet doen dan slaat de terminal op hol!
<_WolfeZ_> ik hooef geen 1000 x google of lees de handleid te zien
<Mickeytje> poehahaha
<_WolfeZ_> wat is er zo grappig
<_WolfeZ_> -_-
<_WolfeZ_> -10
<Mickeytje> jij ;)
<Mickeytje> Ha Pascal
<CoolePascal> ;)
<CoolePascal> mickey jij hier
<CoolePascal> ;)
<Mickeytje> hmm ik knal al een paar dagen met mijn hoofd tegen het tobo
<Mickeytje> cron runned php script niet helemaal af
<Mickeytje> en dat af en toe
<Mickeytje> timeout opgerekt
<Mickeytje> file handles worden van te voren gechecked
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje:  Heb er ook nog een voor jou!
<_WolfeZ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5631690/
<CoolePascal> mickey wie draaid er nou ook php vanuit cron   dat is toch ook vragen om poep
<CoolePascal> heb je geen perl ?
<CoolePascal> ik haat iostream
<CoolePascal> gebruik ik nooit
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Oke benn het pas sinds gister avond aan het leeren
<CoolePascal> ahhh....
<CoolePascal> dat verklaart
<_WolfeZ_> alles
<_WolfeZ_> Klopt...
<CoolePascal> waarom ga je met dit mooie weer niet naar buiten dan ?
<CoolePascal> (ik ga zo dus wel he)
<Mickeytje> ik ga zo fietsen ja
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_: waarom heb je string in je code gestopt?
<Luckiboy> Dat is helemaal niet nodig.
<Mickeytje> variable
<Mickeytje> CoolePascal: ehh ja ik zou ook perl kunnen pakken om dit te doen
<Mickeytje> true
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Ik zit buite
<Mickeytje> maar ik was toch met php bezig dus ik wilde het alleen php meuk hebben
<CoolePascal> brrrr
<CoolePascal> WolfeZ ok
<Mickeytje> kan geen kwaad om er enige kennis van te hebben.
<Luckiboy> Mickeytje: om alleen "Dat slaat nergens op" te outputten heb ik geen string nodig.
<CoolePascal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT5RDYf5LA4
<CoolePascal> dit wil ik ook nog es doen
<Mickeytje> Luckiboy: return 1
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Idk om dat ik hem alleen beetje heb aan gepast en destring za er nog in
<_WolfeZ_> code::blocks is echt een fijne ide
<_WolfeZ_> Maar even een vraagje over qt:
<Mickeytje> http://pascal.nedlinux.nl/cgi-bin/opdrachten.pl
<Mickeytje> Wolvez werk die maar uit ;)
<CoolePascal> hihihi
<_WolfeZ_> Als je een project start is de opmaak in xml hoe kan dat?
<CoolePascal> _WolfeZ_ is het mischien een idee om gewoon eens bij het begin te beginnen
<CoolePascal> duis
<CoolePascal> leer wat een compiler is
<CoolePascal> wat die toed
<CoolePascal> doet (sry)
<CoolePascal> leer wat C is
<Luckiboy> Lees een boek over c++.
<CoolePascal> leer iets over low level coding
<CoolePascal> 't is maar een idee hoor
<Mickeytje> Dat zei ik ook al
<Mickeytje> maar hij wilt direct hands on beginnen
<_WolfeZ_> Jongens ik ben echt nog niet met qt bezig hoor!
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: leer eens wat bazale kennis
<Mickeytje> just my five cents.
<CoolePascal> ik heb al twee dagen ruzzie met een microcontroller   gewoon omdat ik ff niet wakker was
<StefandeVries> Ah.  Het dagelijks vermaak is er weer.
<CoolePascal> hey Stefan
<CoolePascal> u is ook hier
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Dat weet je niet, ik vraag het alleen
<Mickeytje> Dat weet ik wel, door je vraag stelling
<Mickeytje> 20:57 < Stefan> Misschien moet je ze eerst installeren.
<Mickeytje> 21:30 < WolfeZ> Stefand:  die chmod -x werkt niet meer?\
<_WolfeZ_> Oh dus omdat ik gister qt heel ff uitprobeerde en dat met glade ook al had houd het in  dat ik daar gelijk mee bezig ben?
<CoolePascal> Stefan regel jij es zo'n tracktor
<StefandeVries> En dan?
<CoolePascal> dan gaan we spelen
<StefandeVries> Ik volg je even niet.
<CoolePascal> stefan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT5RDYf5LA4
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: LOL
<StefandeVries> Er zit niet echt veel leven in hè.
<CoolePascal> ik vind het wel grappig
<StefandeVries> Wat is de toegevoegde waarde van die tractor?
<CoolePascal> drumcomputer
<CoolePascal> tjok-tjok-tjok-tjok
<StefandeVries> Ja nou ja. :P
<CoolePascal> waarom wel met moderne chips en niet met degelijke oude techniek ?
<StefandeVries> Een "computer" is het dan natuurlijk niet.
<CoolePascal> een petrol-drummer
<CoolePascal> huhhh
<CoolePascal> rinus verdwaald
<rinus|laptop> yep
<CoolePascal> hihi
<CoolePascal> word het nog es gezellig hier
<CoolePascal> zo maar es wat eten
<rinus|laptop> zit ik op het roze kanaal?
<CoolePascal> nee dat niet
<rinus|laptop> ok
<CoolePascal> volgens mij zit je daarvoor bij ons kanaal beter hiooir
<rinus|laptop> maar bik moet aan het werk
<CoolePascal> ik zo ook weg
<CoolePascal> l8trz
<_WolfeZ_> http://pascal.nedlinux.nl/cgi-bin/schrijfsels.pl?document=dagboek lol
<rinus|laptop> sierbestrating verkopen
<_WolfeZ_> rinus|laptop: suc6
<CoolePascal> cool he wolf
<_WolfeZ_> van wie is die site?
<CoolePascal> geen idee
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> die gast moet wel heel cool zijn denk ik
<_WolfeZ_> echt he! maar ook een loner!
<CoolePascal> ?
<Luckiboy> Je bent een lonely man, bedoelt hij.
<CoolePascal> ja moet ik wat aan doen... eens de deur uitgaan
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> ik kan me er nog niet toe bewegen
<_WolfeZ_> Nee je bent een loner als je geen vrienden enz hebt!
<CoolePascal> Wolfje maak je over mij en mijn vrienden vooral geen zorgen
<CoolePascal> ik ben echt blij als ik eens een dagje aleen thuis mag zijn
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: had het ook niet  over jou/
<Luckiboy> lol
<CoolePascal> ach
<CoolePascal> ik heb het voordeel dat ik erg cool ben
<_WolfeZ_> LOL
<_WolfeZ_> Maare ik ga zo even lekker zwemmen
<CoolePascal> leuk
<CoolePascal> doe voorzichtig
<CoolePascal> en verzuip niet
<_WolfeZ_> Ben over 5 minutjes wel weer terug (hoop ik)
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Doe ik ;:P
<CoolePascal> das rap
<_WolfeZ_> zwembad kin de achtertuin he :-)
<CoolePascal> ohw... dah wil ik ook
<StefandeVries> Nou, pak een schep en begin.
<CoolePascal> stil snotterbel !
<CoolePascal> ik ga zo de jeep ophalen
<StefandeVries> Sorry opa.
<Luckiboy> Ik dacht even dat je een opblaaszwembadje bedoelde.
<CoolePascal> veel leuker
<CoolePascal> Stefan grrr
<Mickeytje> ROFL
<Mickeytje> 11:37 < _WolfeZ_> echt he! maar ook een loner!
<Mickeytje> ROFLMAO
<Mickeytje> nedlinux doet een uitstap :{P
<CoolePascal> hihi ja
<StefandeVries> En er zijn mensen die betalen voor cabaretvoorstellingen.
<CoolePascal> ik hou wel van cabaret
<Mickeytje> ech pascal en een loner...
<CoolePascal> ik heb het bewijs dat ik wel redelijk gezellg ben
<StefandeVries> Maar hoe objectief is dat?
<CoolePascal> beoordeel het zelf http://forum.nedlinux.nl/viewtopic.php?id=32813
<Mickeytje> Die maikel wordt ook kaal
<StefandeVries> Ja.  En dan hebben we het over de rest van het uiterlijk nog niet eens gehad.
 * StefandeVries rent weg.
<Mickeytje> muhahaha
<StefandeVries> Dat moet een raar figuur zijn, die Maikel.
<CoolePascal> hij is zeker appart als je dat met raar bedoeld.. maar hij is goed te pruimen
<CoolePascal> en dat bot zijn... tja geen idee van wie hij dat geleerd heeft
<CoolePascal> zou ik NOOOIT doen
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo _WolfeZ_.
<_WolfeZ_> hey StefandeVries
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Wie is maikel en rinus?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee.
<_WolfeZ_> lol
<_WolfeZ_> aah lekker
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Weet jij waaromm opmaak in xml is?
<StefandeVries> Dat is het niet per se.
<StefandeVries> Maar het is een handig formaat.
<StefandeVries> Makkelijk voor OO.
<_WolfeZ_> object ge orienteert toch?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<_WolfeZ_> Word dat dan gewoon omgezet naar ee  andere taal?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<_WolfeZ_> gewoon naar eenen en nullen?
<StefandeVries> Uiteindelijk wordt alles naar enen en nullen omgezet.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<_WolfeZ_> Maar eigelijk als je xml en c++ oof wat dan ook kent kan je ak ee
<_WolfeZ_> *kan je al een redelijke gui maken?
<StefandeVries> Waarom zou je daarvoor XML moeten kennen.
<_WolfeZ_> Als de opmaak in xml kan?\
<_WolfeZ_> of moet je dan alsnog qml leren?
<_WolfeZ_> Zeker om het te laten werken?
<StefandeVries>  Ik volg je niet.
<_WolfeZ_> De opmaak kan in xml toch?
<StefandeVries> Kan, maar waarom zou je?
<_WolfeZ_> Waar anders in?
<_WolfeZ_> qml?]
<StefandeVries> Layouts in je programma?
<_WolfeZ_> ja?
<_WolfeZ_> Maaar wat is het verschil met qml of gtk en qml
<_WolfeZ_> bedoel xml
<_WolfeZ_> hoi Gorash
<_WolfeZ_> LOL\\
<_WolfeZ_> hE TOT MORGEN IK VLIEG ZO NAAR HUIS!
<skypewanter> hallo, is er ook skype voor ubuntu?
<Luckiboy> skypewanter: Yep.
<corewillem> is dnk ik zelfs in de repo's
<corewillem> anders even compileren/deb bestandje zoeken
<Luckiboy> De partner bron, ja.
<Luckiboy> Deze moet je wel aanzetten.
<corewillem> ik ben even weg moet het gras afrijden$
<perre`vl> g'middag
<perre`vl> iemand bekend met een shell ? ( ip mask voor irc )
<xatr0z> perre`vl: je bedoeld screen met irssi ?
<xatr0z> als je je huidige irc clietn wil gebruiken google op bouncer
<perre`vl> ff bijlezen
<perre`vl> 'k heb een werkende bouncer
<perre`vl> 'k heb hier naast mij ne server staan, met bouncer en met dns
<perre`vl> als ik via de bouncer verbind blijft het @telenet.be
<perre`vl> wel een ander ip maar das logisch
<xatr0z> perre`vl: dat is logisch als beide IPs van telenet.be zijn
<xatr0z> type host <IP adres> om achter te komen van wie het is
<perre`vl> het is ook het mijne
<perre`vl> maar 'k had graag in plaats van @telenet.be iets meer in de richting van mijn dns accounts gegaan
<perre`vl> eg.: perre@whatever.mijn.dnsnaam.is
<xatr0z> dns naam ?
<perre`vl> dynamisch dns
<xatr0z> ah
<xatr0z> dan moet dat door je provider als PTR-record worden ingesteld
<xatr0z> en behalve xs4all ken ik geen consumentenproviders die dat doen
<perre`vl> en dat kan ik niet zelf op mijn server ?
<xatr0z> nee
<perre`vl> bummer
<perre`vl> nuja weeral iets geleerd :)
<xatr0z> perre`vl: dan heb ik het wel over de noramel manier van lookups.. dus wat je ook ziet in je torrentclient als alle IPs veranderen in hostnames
<xatr0z> normale*
<xatr0z> sommige irc servers bieden nog iets aan wat ze vaak 'vhosts'  noemen
<perre`vl> ja
<xatr0z> dan kan de beheerder van de irc server alles instellen wat ie wil
<xatr0z> dat staat hier los van
<perre`vl> ahzo... een bouncer is nie capable om da doen dan
<perre`vl> of ik moet een irc deamon draaien en dan linken ( in theorie want in praktijk zal da wel geweigerd worden denk ik )
<perre`vl> bedankt voor de info in ieder geval
<perre`vl> 'k ga die vhost eens bekijken straks
<xatr0z> juh dat verschilt per irc netwerk
<xatr0z> heleboel hebben dat ook niet hoor
<perre`vl> de enigste die ik ken was vroeger de dax server
<perre`vl> 'k heb wel genoeg info om verder te prullen ;)
<perre`vl> kwestie een zonnige dag te laten passeren :p
<ichat> goede middag
<mlankhorst> gedag
<ichat> vraagje:  kan iemand mij uileggen of en indien  hoe,  het mogelijk is om het hele systeem  alle updates te laten installeren die 'veilig zijn,   om vervolgens   slecht enkele  specifieke  pakketen van  een ppa  te laten installeren...
<ichat> ik vrees namelijk dat als je bijv   webup8   toe zou voegen als ppa,   dat je halve systeem  updates krijgt waar je niet om zit te springen
<OerHeks> klopt, dat is een gigantische ppa
<OerHeks> welk gedeelte van webupd8 ppa wil je gebruiken ?
<ichat> enkele pakketen omdat het schijnt dat zij wat nieuwere versies van nautilus  bieden
<joris> Nieuwere versies van Nautilus? Bedoel je niet een gepatchte versie die features terugbrengt die in de nieuwe nautilus zijn verwijderd?
<ichat> joris - dat zou kunnen
<joris> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/get-nautilus-34-features-back-in-ubuntu.html
<joris> Die heb ik ook net geinstalleerd en er werden echt alleen aan nautilus gerelateerde pakketten geupgraded...
<joris> en gelukkig maar...
<OerHeks> dat is een goede, https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/experiments
<joris> Trouwens Wel te gek dat er zo snel een oplossing is die de features van de oude nautilus terug brengt
<OerHeks> Dat gebeurt vaker, door gebruikers die de veranderingen van ubuntu niet pikken.
<OerHeks> en na een tijdje is iedereen gewend :-D
<ichat> joris in dat geval,  tnx..  ik durf nog niet aan 3.8  en trouwens,  ik heb het ook niet nodig maar  nautilus was wel een beetje lastig.
<joris> Ik vind/vond split screen heel handig en ben blij dat dit weer terug is!
<ichat> OerHeks er zijn ook mensen die naar gnome 3 verhuizen,   zelf heb ik gnome 3 zodanig aanpepast dat het een meng vorm lijkt van   gnome  unity en mint ....  (extentions zijn echt heel handig),   maar dit was nog 1 laatste dingetje ;)
<perre`vl> f3 split
<perre`vl> ?
<perre`vl> 'k moe precies ies updaten naar 13.04
<joris> ja F3 split
<perre`vl> ja dies handig
<joris> Nou die is dus weg in 13.04
<OerHeks> nautilus actions extra is ook wel aardig > https://launchpad.net/~nae-team/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=raring
<perre`vl> onhandig
<perre`vl> schuifbalken ook weer zo prullig klein standaard ?
<lordievader> Goede middag
<perre`vl> g'middag
<lordievader> Hey perre`vl, hoe is het ermee?
<ichat> OerHeks - WOW - thanks
<perre`vl> op en af zeker zoals bij de meeste :)
<ichat> @ joris - ik ben toch wel benieuwd wat ze met ubuntu eigenlijk van plan zijn,    hoe minder beschikbare knoppen hoe minder te verkloten is voor het mainstream publiek is leuk...  maar nu features zoveel worden weggelaten word het voor sommige gebruiker bijna onmogelijk omnog met  eea te werken,   gevoelsmatig raak ik steeds meer de weg in mijn eigen pc kwijt
<OerHeks> BIj de volgende versie verdwijnt terminal [ /troll off]
<lordievader> Eindelijk van de terminal af, kan niet wachten. [/sarcasme off]
<joris> @ ichat als ik het goed begrijp kan Ubuntu er niet veel aan doen dat features uit Nautilus zijn verdwenen.
<joris> Is een zelfstandig beslissing van het Nautilus team
 * OerHeks snapt nu de piek in de vragen naar andere filemanagers
<StefandeVries> Jap.
<StefandeVries> Nautilus kan nu standaard minder dan Thunar, de xfce-filemanager.
<joris> Thunar heeft ook geen split screen btw
<OerHeks> oeff, Dolphin wel, gelukkig.
<joris> Hier is de reden voor het verdwijnen van split screen vlgns nautilus developers https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=b8d5b4a7bcf47ed34a6343c95bcc3b079255c0a0
<OerHeks> oh, vanwege touch.
<StefandeVries> Logisch, omdat veel mensen dat gebruiken.
<StefandeVries> Niet.
<perre`vl> touch :(
<perre`vl> ak touch emmik plekken en gebeurt er niks :)
<OerHeks> gewoon even knipperen met je ogen , google glass .... ownee, dat is foto maken.
<joris> Ik begrijp niks van UI ontwikkeling, maar ik vond split screens handig. Gebruik het al sinds Norton commander denk ik... ;)
<perre`vl> 'k gebruik die split screen ook mega veel
<perre`vl> zolang we het kunnen terugzetten vind ik het in orde
<joris> Misschien moet ik gewoon switchen naar Midnight Commander ipv prutsen met ppa om nautilus te laten werken zoals ik dat wil...
<perre`vl> ben wel al gewoon geraakt om bepaalde dingen terug te draaien in ubuntu :)
<perre`vl> de nieuwe schuifbalken eerder vond ik ook verschrikkelijk
<joris> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=676858 dit soort bugreports zijn irritant om te lezen.
<mosasaur> geoip, weg ermee!
<ichat> wat is er mis met geoip?
<OerHeks> mooi man, geo ip in je digitale camera :-D
<OerHeks> Darktable ondersteund dat nu ook.
<mosasaur> http://foxtrot7security.blogspot.nl/2013/04/ubuntu-linux-improving-privacy-and.html
<ichat> wat ik jammer vind is dat er nauwelijks nuttige informatie is over zulke zaken, daarin geeft ik de schrijver gelijk met het posten,   de vraag die ik stel is wel,   wat het NUT is van dit soort privacy beschermingen
<ichat> mijn vraag is,  welke  privacy schindingen zul je over het hoofd zien als je je hier druk om maakt
<mosasaur> Het gaat erom voor wie de computer aan het werk is, is ie loyaal tegenover jou of horig aan een server ver weg van een corporatie?
<mosasaur> hetzelfde geldt ook voor de javascript in je browser
<JanC_test> geoip is vaak redelijk waardeloos
<JanC_test> zeker in grotere landen
<StefandeVries> Al die hitsige dames die dingen met mij willen doen...in Amsterdam.
<StefandeVries> Daar heb je dus niks aan.
<ichat> het zelfde geld ook voor je isp,   je mail provider en tal van andere zaken,   - de vraag is - vaak  met welke gegevens ben je bereid te betalen voor de verleende diensten van  dat bedrijf.
<mosasaur> Zeker ichat, maar als je besturingssysteem zelf de trojan is houd het voor mij wel zo'n beetje op.
<ichat> ik weet niet of ik geo locatie   een trojan zou noemen
<ichat> ik vind de 'verklaring' om dit binnen de definitie te scharen,  wel  redelijk, maar  veel te dun
<OerHeks> geo locatie staat toch uit?
<OerHeks> en als je het wilt, is het beschikbaar.
<perre`vl> geo ip vind ik handig op foto toestellen
<JanC_test> de geoclue bibliotheek kan ook andere info gebruiken, volgens wat je zelf wil (je kan zelfs zelf je locatie "hard" instellen)
<JanC_test> die geoip-service van Canonical wordt overigens gebruikt om een default taal/tobo voor te stellen
<JanC_test> en dat soort dingen
<perre`vl> helaas in belgie...
<perre`vl> als ik mijn ip natrek kom ik regelmatig in andere gemeentes uit
<perre`vl> en veel sites linken belgie aan frans
<JanC_test> om te weten waar Ubuntu users zijn hebben ze die echt niet nodig...
<JanC_test> perre`vl, voor wat ht gebruikt wordt is het land meestal voldoende
<JanC_test> (de gratis versie van geoip geeft enkel resultaten per land overigens)
<perre`vl> ff zien wat het over mijn ip zegt :)
<JanC_test> en de betalende versie die meer gedetailleerde info geeft is duidelijk heel vaak fout  :p
<JanC_test> geen idee waarom iemand wil betalen daarvoor dus
<perre`vl> lol dit
<perre`vl> mijn server staat hier naast mij en zit op dezelfde modem en node
<perre`vl> enkel het ip is anders
<perre`vl> mijn pc staat in zwijndrecht ( wat klopt ) en de server staat in schoten
<JanC_test> perre`vl, geopip gebruikt infovan mensen die dat IP eerder gebruikten
<JanC_test> geoip
<perre`vl> 'k heb al maanden dit ip
<perre`vl> nu het adres dat ie opgeeft in zwijndrecht is wel redelijk dicht bij de werkelijkheid
<mosasaur> ja zeg dit is op het nivo van of je verkrachter aub glijmiddel wil gebruiken
<JanC_test> maar de laatste gebruiker van dat IP die via dat IP een web-formulier invulde van een geoip-partner was vermoedelijk van Schoten  :p
<perre`vl> zou kunnen :)
<perre`vl> 'k lig er nie wakker van in ieder geval
<JanC_test> hoe correct het is hangt ook af van je ISP trouwens
<JanC_test> kleine ISP ==> groot gebied voor één address pool
<perre`vl> = node ?
<perre`vl> hier zijn bij mijn weten geen kleine isp's
<JanC_test> dat hangt af van hoe je ISP hun address pool beheert oo
<JanC_test> *ook
<JanC_test> perre`vl, er zijn er vele
<perre`vl> toch nie op kabel dan
<perre`vl> just ja
<perre`vl> die adsl nevenbedrijven
<JanC_test> op de kabel uiteraard niet
<perre`vl> maar das volgens mij allemaal belgacom geregeld
<JanC_test> al zou daar ook veranderin moeten komen
<perre`vl> de kabel moet open
<perre`vl> slechte zaak
<perre`vl> volgens mij gaat de kwaliteit dan zwaar zakken
<perre`vl> telenet hanteert eigen modems om de signalen op punt te houden
<perre`vl> 'k mag er nie aan denken als er een 2de kabel ips komt die andere modems toelaat
<OerHeks> ip tv met ipv6 gaat rap hoor..
<JanC_test> da's hetzelfde met VDSL2
<perre`vl> 'k ken niks van dsl gedoe
<perre`vl> enkel dat het vroeger ras was en veel miserie had
<perre`vl> pppoe ging net iets beter
<perre`vl> en toen kwam de kabel :)
<perre`vl> 'k heb geluk hier.... de tap van telenet die hier hangt is een eindtap met waarde 17
<JanC_test> als de kabel beschikbaar wordt voor andere ISPs zal dat gewoon betekenen dat andere ISPs hun leased line naar de Telenet nodes zullen kunnen leggen
<perre`vl> 'k zit helemaal de laatste dus geen ingress
<JanC_test> Telenet headends
<JanC_test> of hoe dat tegenwoordig oo heet
<perre`vl> telenet is zijn nodes aan't opsplitsen op straat niveau
<perre`vl> tegenwoordig hebben wij 4 up en 4 downstream kanalen
<JanC_test> het zal wel wat meer gecentraliseerd zijn
<OerHeks> Het beste is 1 europese internetprovider, al die overbodige apparatuur is de consument niet mee gediend, wel?
<perre`vl> mjah
<perre`vl> dan heb je de monopolie weer éh
<perre`vl> concurrentie = prijsdrukkend ( ahum & dikke vette kuch )
<mosasaur> als het dan maar geen ziggo wordt
<JanC_test> bij VDSL2 bijvoorbeeld is Gent de locatie voor alternatieve ISPs voor ± West- & Oost-Vlaanderen
<perre`vl> 'k hou nie van 1 europa
<perre`vl> telenet heeft een kopstation in gent :)
<perre`vl> heeft vdsl nog altijd last van snelheidsverlies bij het gelijktijdig tv kijken en surfen ?
<perre`vl> ( als het belgacom is tenminste )
<perre`vl> van de andere ken ik niks
<JanC_test> perre`vl, technisch gezien is de capaciteit van COAX uiteraard ook gedeeld tussen internet en TV, alleen is die capaciteit veel groter
<perre`vl> de kabel zit ook vol
<JanC_test> VDSL2 kan over korte afstanden 100 MBit/s en meer aan, dus op zich is de vertraging eerder beperkt
<perre`vl> telefonie zit er ook tussen
<perre`vl> 't heeft beide voor en nadelen
<perre`vl> hangt volgens mij gewoon af wat prioriteit is voor de persoon in kwestie
<perre`vl> goeikoper op internet en trager surfen als ge tv kijkt of duurder en constante snelheid ongeacht wat je doet
<perre`vl> 'k ben benieuwd naar wat er gaat gebeuren als de kabel effectief opengesteld moet worden...
<perre`vl> belgacom zal wel op de prijzenboot zitten denk ik
<JanC_test> of het trager gaat als je TV kijkt hangt af van of je surf-snelheid niet beperkt is om de bandbreedte voor TV altijd vrij te houden
<perre`vl> das het belgacom probleem
<mosasaur> tv kijken is al helemaal elka barriere tegen reclame direct op je synapsen voorbij passeren
<JanC_test> Telenet houdt altijd de bandbreedte voor TV vrij
<JanC_test> omdat ze gewoon veel meer bandbreedte hebben
<JanC_test> maar wat ze reserveren voor internet is wel altijd gedeeld tussen alle mensen op het zelfde kabelsegment
<perre`vl> eeuwige discussie uiteindelijk :)
<JanC_test> terwijl met ADSL/VDSL2 je enkel deelt met je eigen huisgenoten
<perre`vl> mjah
<JanC_test> uiteraard is het verdere netwerk van je ISP ook van belang, etc.
<perre`vl> 'k heb nooit nergens snelheidsverlies gehad bij telenet
<perre`vl> ook niet in volle avond tussen de appartementsgebouwen
<JanC_test> perre`vl, dan was je geen klant 13 jaar geleden of zo  :p
<perre`vl> euhm
<perre`vl> ff tellen
<JanC_test> of je zat op een plaats waar er geen problemen waren
<perre`vl> ben 10 jaar telenet klant ( ongeveer )
<perre`vl> daarvoor belgacom met ras en later pppoe
<perre`vl> die oude tln motorola's werkten wel naar behoren maar thuis woonde wij in een gewone wijk met enkel rijhuizen
<JanC_test> in studentenbuurten durfde dat nogal eens problemen geven, en zeker voor Telenet limieten invoerde
<perre`vl> 'k was 18 toen telenet in huis kwam
<perre`vl> 'k moest mijne pas toen nog laten zien
<perre`vl> :)
<JanC_test> die oude Motorola had ±30 Mbit/s gedeeld voor je hele wijk, en een max. van 10 Mbit/s per modem
<JanC_test> dus 3 zware downloaders konden de boel "toetrekken"
<perre`vl> 'k heb zo nog ergens ne ouwe modem liggen
<perre`vl> 'k heb zelf nooit last ondervonden met die dingen
<JanC_test> met EuroDOCSIS 3 hebben ze makkelijk 300 Mbit/s of meer per straat
<perre`vl> jah en wa zetten ze dan... prul wifi modems met dhcp functie
<JanC_test> dat van Gemeente --> Wijk -> Straat gebeurt overigens ook bij DSL
<perre`vl> ping van 7ms naar +250ms bij games
<JanC_test> fun
<perre`vl> 'k heb geluk om een stand alone modem te hebben
<JanC_test> 250ms is wel erg veel
<JanC_test> dat is ongeveer van hier naar Tokio of zo?
<OerHeks> te laag voor triktrak
<perre`vl> 'k ken iemand die op zijn eigen  trackmania server +300 pingt terwijl zijn pc en server op dezelfde modem hangen
<JanC_test> klinkt eerder als overloaded router...
<perre`vl> ik ping 2 ms op mijn modem en tm server
<perre`vl> tln hanteert eigen software op de modem
<JanC_test> beste is je eigen router achter de modem te hangen, gok ik...
<perre`vl> en 'k ken isp's
<perre`vl> bwoa
<perre`vl> ik zit op ne switch
<JanC_test> ipv de ingebouwde router
<perre`vl> 'k haat routers
<JanC_test> intern is switch een optie
<perre`vl> de switch en router regelen het verkeer wel
<perre`vl> euhm
<perre`vl> de switch en modem regelen het verkeer wel
<JanC_test> in die Telenet "modems" zit al een modem, een router, en een switch  ;)
<ichat> hahah  wat ben ik dan bevoordeeld
<perre`vl> die routerfunctie is erover
<perre`vl> als ik ooit zo 1ne krijg ben ik klant af
<perre`vl> 'k ben aan het denken aan het merk van de modem want ik denk niet dat het nog motorola is
<ichat> er zijn wel wat pppoe  modems die   bridging ondersteunen  en dat helpt behoorlijk als je er dan een degelijk router en switch achter hangt
<JanC_test> de VDSL2-modems-routers hebben een optie om de router grotendeels te omzeilen (dan termineer je de PPP-connectie op je eigen PC of router)
<JanC_test> wat ichat zegt dus  :)
<ichat> mja hier had ik het ook anderd gewild
<ichat> ik ben de gelukkige dat wij inmiddels bijna  2jaar glas hebben,  maar de   modem (nuja eigenlijk heet dat NTU)...  is ook van het type  trust
<perre`vl> toch motorola
<perre`vl> er is een tijdje arris geweest ook
<JanC_test> meeste kabelmodems van Telenet zijn Motorola, maar Arris hebben ze ook gebruikt idd.
<perre`vl> arris is nog een tijd met telefonie geweest
<JanC_test> ichat, als het enkel een modem is, dan kan je makkelijk je ISP blamen als er wat fout gaat   :)
<perre`vl> blame telenet... goe bezig
<perre`vl> 'k heb ooit eens gehad dat er een versterker van telenet op't  straat uitviel
<FOAD> Volgend jaar graag iets meer respect voor de Dodenherdenking.  Bedankt.
<perre`vl> gebeld met het verhaal...
<ichat> JanC_test -  nja eigenlijk is het een modem  met  vlan tagging switch een  ppp passthough,   op zich  zijn het redelijke dingen maar de telefonie module erin (voor analoge) is zo brak als wat
<perre`vl> eer ze het doorhadden dat het niet mijn kabel was :)
<JanC_test> trouwens, misschien is dit eer een discussie voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<JanC_test> eerder
<perre`vl> ik was dat daarnet ook al aan het denken
<ichat> FOAD - mea culpa i was het helemaal vergeten
<JanC_test> dodenherdenking?
<FOAD> Jij weet toch altijd alles, JanC_test.
<StefandeVries> Respect.  Aha.
<leoquant> respect voor vechten voor vrijheid
<StefandeVries> Alleen dan het hele jaar.
<StefandeVries> En niet twee minuten per jaar.
<StefandeVries> En voor iedereen.
<leoquant> ja
<FOAD> 1) offtopic; 2) dan kan het nog geen kwaad er af en toe expliciet aandacht aan te besteden.
<JanC_test> oh, iets bij jullie Noorderburen
<leoquant> iets??
<FOAD> Jammer, JanC_test.
<leoquant> verzet met je leven als inzet iets??
<FOAD> leoquant++.
<StefandeVries> Selectieve aandacht.
<JanC_test> ik heb het over de "Nationale Dodenherdenking", niet over wat jullie herdenken
<FOAD> RRight.
<JanC_test> en ik ga overigens akkoord met StefandeVries dat oorlogsslachtoffers niet iets is waar je 2 minuten per jaar moet aan denken...
<StefandeVries> ...oh.
<FOAD> Fijn dat je ermee akkoord gaat.
<FOAD> Nu nog iemand die jou beslissingsbevoegdheid gaat geven.
<JanC_test> ik kan enkel aanraden dat je zelf doet wat je kan om oorlogslachtoffers te helpen
<JanC_test> met wat geluk moeten er dan iets minder herdacht worden
<FOAD> Bedankt voor je wijze woorden.
<FOAD> Offtopic.  Oké.
<Mickeytje> oh jee oh jee
<Mickeytje> politiek dat kan niet ozmaar
<Mickeytje> 20:07 < leoquant> respect voor vechten voor vrijheid
 * Mickeytje zet socks5 progsel aan
<leoquant> joh, ik ben al weg
<Mickeytje> Zo de regeltjesdrang heeft een aanzuigende werking op mensen zo te zien.
<mlankhorst> we moeten accepteren dat de wereld niet 100% veilig is
<Mickeytje> we moeten helemaal niets
<Mickeytje> onverschilligheid en fatalisme...kijk maar eens waar dat ehhh meer dan 60 jaar geleden naar geleid heeft.
<mlankhorst> we gaan alleen weer de verkeerde kant op, alle informatie die nu over 1 persoon verzamelt kan worden :(
<Mickeytje> dat is politiek
<Mickeytje> dat mag hier niet
<Mickeytje> er zijn meer dan 52 regels
<Mickeytje> je overtreed er altijd wel 1 ;)
<JanC_test> --> -offtopic pleasy  :)
<JanC_test> please
<Mickeytje> oh ja
<Mickeytje> haal je de ban weg
<Mickeytje> kan het ook anders regelen, maar dat vind ik niet zo netjes
<Mickeytje> JanC_test: ik wil wel eens een formeel antwoord hier op hebben
<Mickeytje> Het komt erg over als willenkeur
<Mickeytje> Of heeft het te maken dat StefandeVries ge-deopt was en dit een ruil middel was met FOAd
<Mickeytje> mij uit de weg ruimen op offtopic
<StefandeVries> Sorry?
<Mickeytje> Zolang ik niets weet, geen officel bericht heb gehoord, kan ik alleen maar speculeren
<Mickeytje> en gissen.
<StefandeVries> Dat blijkt ja.
<Mickeytje> Dat ligt aan het beleid, niet aan mij
<Mickeytje> de dag dat Foad geopt werd, lag ik er uit
<Mickeytje> Maar ik wil best in offtopic er over praten
<Mickeytje> fuck
<Mickeytje> "Ekrem Koç (29) is een vrolijke en actieve jonge man. Hij kan geen enkel geluid horen en ziet heel weinig. Dat belet hem niet om te werken als ICT-er"
<Mickeytje> Die gast maakt snel promotie
<OerHeks> plus vakanties :-D
<StefandeVries> Altijd maar vakantie.
<Mickeytje> Ik ga ook eens een pgb aanvragen
<Mickeytje> I kkan het geestelijk allemaal niet meer aan sinds ik afgesneden ben van het offtopic channel
<OerHeks> Heb je wel een CIS nummer?
<Mickeytje> indicatie bedoel je
<Mickeytje> ciz is het overigens
<OerHeks> dat doe je dan express, je bent ook nog dyslectisch
<OerHeks> want 1 indicatie is niks, je moet er minimaal 3 hebben toch ?
<Mickeytje> ehhh nee.
<Mickeytje> je hebt zorg zwaarte pakketen
<Mickeytje> zzp
<Mickeytje> http://www.rijksoverheid.nl/onderwerpen/zorgzwaartepakketten
<OerHeks> postbus 51 > ik wil naar ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Mickeytje> Eerder naar slachtofferhulp
<Mickeytje> Erkie heeft het pretpakket gekozen :P
<StefandeVries> En gekregen.
<Petertjes> he
<Petertjes> Ik heb een probleem met het geluid in mint
<Petertjes> kan iemand mij helpen?
<ichat> petertje alleen als je een fatsoenlijke beschrijving van het probleem geeft  in plaats van zo'n alles omvattende vraag
<Devaronian> Goede avond, kan iemand mij vertellen of in ubuntu 12.04 server postfix nog steeds chrooted is in /var/spool/postfix?
<OerHeks> lijkt wel zo > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix#Authentication
<OerHeks> maar ik heb geen postfix ervaring, geduld tot er iemand het antwoord weet
<Devaronian> Ik volg ook die guide OerHeks, maar soms zijn ze niet helemaal up to date ;)
<OerHeks> idd, maar wel na de release 12.04 (bottom pagina)
<Devaronian> ja, ik moet soms beter nadenken want ik dacht "dat is een jaar geleden" maar 12.04 is natuurlijk ook al een jaar oud :P
<Mickeytje> ik heb geen ubuntu ervaring
<Mickeytje> maar het lijkt mij wel
<Mickeytje> sowieso is het een aftreksel van debian
<Mickeytje> en die doen dat idd via chroot
<Mickeytje> Devaronian: hoezo?
<Devaronian> Mickeytje, omdat ik een mailserver aan het opzetten ben voor de eerste keer en ik met iets anders opzetten wel eens in de knoei geraakt ben met chrooted dingen
<Mickeytje> doe eens dan ls -als /var/spool/postfix
<Mickeytje> dump dat ff in een pastebin
<Mickeytje> maar ik weet het antwoord min of meer al
<Mickeytje> dat is chrooted
<Mickeytje> je wilt alleen dovecot nog ff chrooted draaien
<Mickeytje> en dat is nogal tricky
<Mickeytje> moet je iets van /var/spool/postfix/
<Mickeytje> en daar in mkdir auth
<Devaronian> Dan hoop ik dat dat in de guide staat
<Mickeytje> aan maken en touch dovecot.conf
<Mickeytje> als het niet zo laat was
<Mickeytje> en je reageert vlot, praat ik je er wel door heen
<Devaronian> postfix draait al wel met de chrooted instellingen en ik kan telnet ernaartoe, dus hij zal dan wel chrooted zijn :P
<Mickeytje> moet je ook nog imap hebben oid?
<Devaronian> dat wil ik wel ja :P
<Mickeytje> en dan zeker in sql?
<Devaronian> sql, hmm ik heb postgres als db of bedoel je dat niet?
<Mickeytje> voor hoeveel users is het
<Mickeytje> en welke situatie?
<Mickeytje> http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-mail-server-setup-with-postfix-dovecot-sasl-squirrel-mail.html
<Devaronian> users op dit moment maar max 5 en het is voor thuis gebruik
<Mickeytje> ehh
<Mickeytje> wacht ff
<Mickeytje> kan jij wel reverse dns instellen?
<Devaronian> bij mijn domeinregister bedoel je?
<Mickeytje> nee..
<ichat> neej bij je  isp
<Mickeytje> pss
<Mickeytje> mag ik vrragen: waarom wil je een mailserver opzetten
<Mickeytje> want mailservers zijn echt niet simpel
<Mickeytje> maar je kan dit proberen: https://blog.wormly.com/2008/11/05/relay-gmail-google-smtp-postfix/
<Devaronian> Omdat het me leuk lijkt, als het me niet lukt betaal ik wel 3 euro per maand voor mailservice van de isp
<Mickeytje> zoiets
<Mickeytje> maar je loopt met je reverse dns in de knel
<Mickeytje> dus als ip 85.211.334.212 gewhoist wordt en er iets anders uitkomt dan jij claimed wordt bij 80 procent de mail niet afgeleverd
<Mickeytje> mijn servers accepeteren het ook niet ivm spam beleid
<ichat> Devaronian -  wat voor  isp  heb je ?
<Devaronian> transip
<Mickeytje> nee...
<Mickeytje> wat is je internet boer
<Devaronian> on
<Mickeytje> wie levert jou internet thuis?
<Devaronian> glasvezel provider in eindhoven
<Devaronian> die heet on
<Mickeytje> oh ok
<ichat> heb je een vast ip
<Devaronian> nope, en dan werkt het niet tenzij mijn dns records altijd up to date zijn, wat niet zo is natuurlijk :/
<Mickeytje> sorry: forget it
<ichat> er is een mogelijkheid misschien om onder reverse uit te komen... als hij een  vaste   reverse dns naam van z'n isp krijgt    door  DIE naam in plaats  te gebruiken  als  mxer
<Mickeytje> als de isp dat wel toe laat
<Mickeytje> en uberhaupt die moeite wilt doen
<Mickeytje> ik zou als isp veelste bang zijn voor open relay's
<ichat> mijn isp  laat het me namelijk wel toe om    pri dns  en  ms  te draaien  op    807f29d9.ftth.concepts.nl
<ichat> dat ik het inmiddels om andere redenen tijdelijk niet doe even buiten beschouwing gelaten
<Mickeytje> Devaronian:
<Mickeytje> je weet dat je altijd die bak moet aan laten he
<Mickeytje> en mijn advies, omdat ik klein beetje het gevoel hebt dat je het niet allemaal snapt/moet leren
<Mickeytje> doe eerst alleen inbound
<Mickeytje> verstuur de mails via je isp of google ofzo
<Devaronian> Dat zou ik wel kunnen doen ja :)
<perre`vl> mail gedoe...
<Devaronian> Mickeytje, het is ook meer een project om van te leren dan dat ik het nodig heb ;)
<perre`vl> ff inpikken :p
<Mickeytje> da
<Mickeytje> Devaronian:
<Devaronian> Die bak staat trouwens toch wel 24-7 aan :P
<Mickeytje> mijn advies he
<Mickeytje> huur een vps van 5, p/m
<ichat> ik ga mee met dat advies
<Mickeytje> neem een extra domein
<perre`vl> ik laat mij mailen via dns adres
<Mickeytje> vogel het daar uit
<perre`vl> en met een script hou ik het ip up to date
<Mickeytje> en verstuur je mail naar je vps en als backup je isp ofzo
<Mickeytje> je mail is belangrijk
<Devaronian> Ook geen slecht idee :)
<Mickeytje> en het is uiterst complex
<Devaronian> klopt, daarom heb ik ook een backup-adres (2 zelfs)
<Mickeytje> je hoeft geen backup adres
<Mickeytje> meer bcc recipient ofzo
<Mickeytje> nja, allemaal lastig.
<Mickeytje> op dns niveau kan je ook gewicht geven he
<ichat> Mickeytje - werk of hobby?
<ichat> of beiden
<Mickeytje> ichat: ?
<Mickeytje> wat bedoel je?
<ichat> je kennis
<Mickeytje> ik wordt betaald, dus ik kan zeggen dat het werk is...
<Mickeytje> vergoed is een betere beschrijving
<ichat> hahaha
<ichat> denk dat ik maar eens beter op ga letten hier
<Devaronian> Mickeytje, ik bedoel dat het adres waarvoor ik de mailserver ga gebruiken niet mijn algemene adres is ;)
<ichat> ik wil eigenlijk al heel lang de overstap maken - maar op sommige vlakken is mijn kinnis nog lang niet toereikend  -
<Mickeytje> inkomende mail is iig makkelijker dan uitgaand
<Mickeytje> en als je met meerdere domeine te maken krijgt
<Mickeytje> die dezelfde alias willen hebben zoals info@
<Mickeytje> sterkte
<ichat> Mickeytje ja erg leuk idd
<Devaronian> dat geloof ik wel ja
<Mickeytje> 1 van de server waar ik aan sleutel heeft een uptime van 300 dagen met meer dan 200 unieke mailacounts
<Mickeytje> en 60 lijsten
<Mickeytje> dus..safe to say, er leunen genoeg mensen op
<ichat> Mickeytje ach probeer dat maar eens met een windows server ;)
<Mickeytje> nooit gedaan, nooit gezien, geen kennis van en ook zeker niet de behoefte naar.
<ichat> een hele prestatie als het je lukt,  ik heb er de brui aan gegeven
<ichat> ik ben dat systeem kots beu...
<Mickeytje> mail is moeilijk
<Mickeytje> dus ik zou graag van je horen als je het wel werkend hebt in linux
<Mickeytje> dan kan je echt vergelijken
<ichat> ik gok dat dat ik beter mee om ga dan de meesten  die net als ik een mbo papiertje en wat werk ervaring hebben ....  maar ik ben er klaar mee       ik weet dat ik nog niet genoeg weet om me  bezig te houden met dat soort zaken onder linux  maar ik ben er nu toch echt aan begonnen om het onder de knie te krijgen
<Mickeytje> ik heb geen eens een mbo papiertje
<Mickeytje> oh wacht ff...ja niveau 2
<ichat> die dingen zeggen ook bijna niets
<ichat> ik bedoel - nou met een commando lijst (ik onthoud die verrekte dingen nog steeds niet) ernaast programmeer ik een cisco routertje,   boe hoe hoor,  verder is  it  elke dag RTFM
<ichat> wat je gister ontdekte was eergister al achterhaald  als je niet oppast
<Devaronian> rtfm is heel vaak een goede oplossing :P
<Mickeytje> willen jullie dat de volgende keer uitleggen aan _WolfeZ_
<Mickeytje> die schijnt dat niet echt door te hebben, die rtfm
<ichat> tegen heel veel iters zeg ik ook vaak   wafmi   (write a fucking menual idiot) de meensten vergeten dat namelijk
<ichat> er is niets ergerlijkers dan spaghettie code zonder documentatie.  gelukkig programmeer ik niet zelf want ik zou gaan slaan als het mijzelf zou overkomen
<ichat> maar ik zal het doorgeven
<Devaronian> Voor zover ik scripts schrijf probeer ik wel goed commentaar te geven, maar ik heb nog niets geschreven waarvoor je een manual nodig hebt :P
<StefandeVries> Ik heb niets geschreven dat anderen willen begrijpen. :P
<Devaronian> LoL, dat is ook een manier ja :)
<StefandeVries> (Maar ik comment m'n code wel hoor. ;) )
<StefandeVries> Wat programmeer je zoal, Devaronian?
<ichat> ooit een keer iemands project gewist en alleen z'n comments laten staan bij weize van grap (was een school opdracht)  pas 2 dagen voor de inlever datum de code terug gegeven,  sukkel had geen backup   en blijkbaar waren z'n comments niet goed genoeg om zich de code te herinneren.  ik vond het destijds al een gemene streek  maar pest die jongen er nog steeds mee als ik hem zie...  en dan lachen we erom... ,
<ichat> nu ja eigenlijk had ik het niet gedaan, maar ik had er ook niets tegen gedaan...
<ichat> iig ga ik pitten
<ichat> ik was ziek deze week en eigenlijk zou ik verstandig moeten zijn en zorgen dat ik weer wat fitter werd - trusten allen
<Devaronian> StefandeVries, tot nu toe alleen nuttige bash script. Maar heb voor opleiding wel een C programma moeten maken, dat was al wel 5 jaar geleden :P
<StefandeVries> Ah oke :)
<Devaronian> Dus het is zeer mager ;)
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, als je ermee kunt wat je wilt is het toch goed?
<Devaronian> dat wel ja :)
<Devaronian> Maar het duurt niet lang voordat ik meer nodig heb (of wil)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-05
<j___> hoe installer ik mijn printer draadloos
<j___> ik heb een canon mp980 met als mogelijkheid draadloos te kunnen worden gebruikt
<j___> ik heb al geprobeert de locatie doortegeven en ook via smb
<Priyantha> Ik zou even wachten totdat er meer mensen wakker zijn j___ :)
<j___> hij ziet hem wel maar het doet niets
<Priyantha> en ervaring hebben met printers en ubuntu en ook nog eens draadloos
<j___> bedraad doet hij het wel op ubuntu maar ik ben al 3 dagen bezeg om locatie intevoeren en te probeeren via samba
<j___> het doet gewoon niet hij ziet hem wel maar comuniceert niet goed met de printer
<j___> hij doet aleen als ik de printer bedraad aansluit op een pc en dit deel
<Priyantha> ahja
<Priyantha> Helaas ben ik niet echt van de printers e.d ;)
<Priyantha> ik weet meer over servers enzo :P
<Priyantha> sorry :)
<j___> ja dat werkt ook wel als ik de printer aansluit op een pc met ubuntu server en dit opgeef als print server
<j___> heb ik ook voor de grap eens getest
<j___> ik ben toen met de desktop naar netwerk gegaan naar de naam van mijn server en daar stond de printer toen had ik de locatie gekopieert en in de printer configuratie geplakt
<j___> en toen deed hij het wel
<Mickeytje> doei
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Mickeytje> 3~goedemorgen
<Luckiboy> Goedemorgen Mickeytje.
<Mickeytje> Geen dag om achter het tobo te hangen.
<modem> Hey ik heb een vraagje over mijn modem?
<lordievader> Guest90407: Stel je vraag, wellicht weet iemand het antwoord.
<modem_> Hey ik wil graag een server op mijn laptop hebben, mijn laptop draait namelijk 24/7
<modem_> Kan dat bvia ubuntu server?
<mlankhorst> je kunt gewoon ubuntu gebruiken daarvoor
<perre`vl> 'moggût
<mlankhorst> boee waarom zijn spammers slim genoeg om de taal te achterhalen die ik heb ingesteld op paypal
<_WolfeZ_> Zo dan even ubu studio downloaden
<ichat> morgge
<perre`vl> 'middag
<ichat> grmmm,
<perre`vl> zo grommen
<ichat> net die webupd8  versie van nautilus  3.4  geinstalleerd,    breek ik compatibiliteit met   nautilus-addons-extras
<perre`vl> terugdraaien dan maar ?
<ichat> misschien
<ichat> ik moet er ś goed over denken wat ik eigenlijk wil
<perre`vl> ik blijf voorlopig op hetgene hier nu opstaat
<ichat> en dat is?
<perre`vl> 12.04
<perre`vl> half 64 en half 32 bit
<perre`vl> :)
<ichat> dat doe ik normaal ook -  maar ik had niets dan driver problemen op mijn laptopje...  (intel sandy bridge celeron mobile)
<perre`vl> zijn da die nieuwe intels niet ?
<perre`vl> die sandy's
<ichat> die zijn algeleid van de 1e generatie  core i3
<StefandeVries> Nieuwste is Ivy.
<perre`vl> of technologie ofzo... 'k denk dat ik er kort geleden iets over gelezen heb
<StefandeVries> Binnenkort komt Haswell.
<perre`vl> 'k vind sandy leuker
<perre`vl> 'k ken niks van cpu's enzo
<perre`vl> vroeger was het makkelijker
<ichat> dit is een b845   en ik moet eigenlijk bekennen dat het voor een budget cpu  behoorlijk goed werkt
<perre`vl> een dx2 100 mhz
<perre`vl> toen wist je wat je kocht
<perre`vl> nu met allemaal die benamingen
<perre`vl> ( en keuzes )
<ichat> perre`vl,  ja vreselijk is het
<perre`vl> 20 jaar geleden had je 1 of 2 processors
<perre`vl> nu ga je naar de hardwareboer en hangen er 30 aan een rek
<ichat> ach het is jaren lang nog  makkelijk geweest
<perre`vl> 'k heb nen amd 3.2 dual core
<perre`vl> das al wak weet :)
<perre`vl> 't typke ken ik zelfs niet
<perre`vl> maar 'k heb spijt van de amd :(
<ichat> feitelijk was het makkelijk tot het moment dat intel  met de core i  proccessors kwam en amd er geen antwoorden meer voor had, die gingen toen namelijk de boel ondergraven om op 'alternatieve' markten te mikken en het werdt een grote chaos..
<perre`vl> volgende zal toch terug een intel zijn
<perre`vl> daar kon je  tenminste een ei op bakken zonder dat ie stuk ging
<perre`vl> deze is 64-bit dual core 3.2 ghz amd... mijn server is 32-bit dual core 3.2 ghz intel en ik heb de indruk dat mijn server vlotter is dan mijn desktop
<ichat> ach soms is amd nog steeds het beste  voor wat je zoekt (bijv  als je een zeer goekope relatief zuinige  en niet te snelle cpu zoekt ...  amdś's   geintergerede  vga kernen zijn veel beter   en niet zo onzuinig  dat het verschil in buget niet telt... de ereden dat deze laptop intel is had te maken  dat  dit een toshiba is,  en dat ik  bij deze  veel betere garantie  kon krijgen voor die prijs dan  bij andere merken met andere cpuś
<perre`vl> 'k besteed meer aandacht aan m'n videokaart dan aan m'n processor
<perre`vl> nuja... deze pc vind ik een miskoop
<perre`vl> hoewel het toen een goed systeem leek
<perre`vl> ( 2 jaar geleden )
<perre`vl> 3 deze zomer
<ichat> ik heb in mijn server nu een    amd  x3    waar ik echt niet ontevreden over ben behalve dan misschien  het feit dat het me aanzienlijk veel moeite kost om het ding  zuinig te laten lopen   voor mijn 2 desktops heb ik  nog allebij   2   athlon2   cpuś    op   am2+  moederborden,  en eerlijk gezegt  zijn de enige 2 mankementen voor mij   gebrek aan ssdś   en  te oude vga kaarten
<ichat> echt  die-hard gamen doe ik toch niet    dus zou ik niet weten waarom ik  mega bakken zou moeten willen
<perre`vl> 'k game trackmania :)
<perre`vl> draait in ubuntu zonder problemen
<ichat> ik heb voor mijn gevoel al jaren geen pc meer gehad die niet snel genoeg was
<perre`vl> gamen heb ik redelijk afgeleerd
<perre`vl> enkel m'n arcade :)
<perre`vl> en dan hoor ik mijn pc opstijgen
<perre`vl> ( wel in windows )
<perre`vl> maar in windows maakt mijn pc altijd lawaai
<perre`vl> 'k heb windows 4 dagen geleden afgezworen wegens weeral een boot failure
<perre`vl> ik installeer een virtuele netwerkkaart en na de reboot zwart scherm met foutmelding
<perre`vl> wegens recente aanpassingen aan hard en of software kan het systeem niet starten
<perre`vl> heb ik ook een gehad na het plaatsen van een harde schijf
<ichat> mijn vorrige laptop heeft maar 1 core   2ghz    1e generatie  amd 64bit  turion...   en ik moet zeggen   dat met 4gb ram en een ssd het ding weer vliegd... alleen zo jammer dat de onboard vga kaart  van  nforce4 generatie is... dus ouder dan de mensheid
<perre`vl> 'k vind ssd te duur
<ichat> jik boot er alleen vanaf...  al mijn data staat op gewone schijven
<ichat> dan heb je al aan 64gb genoeg    32 als je zuinig bent
<perre`vl> ubuntu boot snel genoeg naar mijn zin
<perre`vl> dat duurt geen 10 seconden
<perre`vl> soms moet ik wel gdm eens herstarten
<ichat> ik merk het bijv op met libreoffice
<perre`vl> 'k wil dan eerst inloggen maar de cursor freezed na het indrukken van een toets
<ichat> die start zonder  quickstart nog steeds bijna spontaan
<ichat> en dat is echt een verademing
<perre`vl> het enigste wat ik in ubuntu eigenlijk mis ( en hard ook ) is dat ik geen adobe after effects kan draaien
<perre`vl> en openshot komt nog niet eens in de buurt
<perre`vl> en met virtualbox is het een ramp
<ichat> met vbox te traag zeker?
<perre`vl> vandaag starten, morgen bewerken, 2 dagen renderen
<perre`vl> wel iets overdreven maar 't is maar om een gedacht te geven :)
<ichat> wel gast os gebruik je dan?
<perre`vl> xp
<perre`vl> 7 virtueel wil nog geneens roberen
<perre`vl> 'proberen
<ichat> ;)
<perre`vl> adobe eist zelfs 2.5 gig van m'n werkgeheugen
<perre`vl> dan hou ik maar 1.5 meer over
<perre`vl> teweinig
<ichat> ik snap
<perre`vl> en 'k heb geen dual core ondersteuning dan
<ichat> mja tis niet helemaal mijn ding,  maar ik heb al meer mensen horen zagen over openshot
<perre`vl> bwoa
<perre`vl> openshot crashed te veel
<ichat> ik vraag me eigenlijk af wat het beoogde target is van dat pakket
<perre`vl> maar daar heb ik mee leren leven
<perre`vl> je kan er mooie dingen mee maken
<perre`vl> met openshot en avidemux geraak je al een heel einde
<perre`vl> maar 1 softwarepakket is altijd beter en adobe... niks kan er tegenop
<ichat> hopelijk in de toekomst
<perre`vl> liefst nabije toekomst
<perre`vl> maar 'k geef het geen hoop
<perre`vl> en 'k ga echt m'n server niet ophoesten
<ichat> het zou me een lief ding waard zijn als adobe kapot ging...  vooral bijv  hun drm dingen  ik zou (als ik het had) er een miljoen voor over hebben als er een opensource drm alternatief kwam zodat je  je zooi op elk platfrom kon beijken,  ik bedoel ik geloof er niet ing dat schrijvers hun boeken ooit nog zonder zouden verkopen, dus laat het dan in ieder geval iets zijn dat gewoon  net zo makkelijk op  eender wel systeem te kijken is...
<perre`vl> drm faalt over de hele lijn
<perre`vl> de beveiliging bedoel je dan toch ?
<ichat> jep
<ichat> ik weet dat het faalt
<ichat> dus laat ze aub iets ontwikkelen dat  wel aan die behofte vervult  maar ook gewoon werkt
<ichat> ik kan me nauwlijks voorstellen dat er niets te verzinnen valt
<perre`vl> bwoa
<perre`vl> ik bekijk het zo:
<perre`vl> het is gemaakt door de mens
<perre`vl> wij zijn niet perfect en wat we maken al helemaal niet
<ichat> daar heb je gelijk in
<perre`vl> als ik eg. een beveiliging zou maken staan er al minstens 3 te springen om het te omzeilen
<perre`vl> en dan maak je de 1ne fix na de andere en zo krijg je wat je heden hebt
<ichat> das waar - maar het neemt de 'vraag ernaar niet weg\
<perre`vl> 500 mb softwarepakket waarvan 300 mb patches & fixes
<perre`vl> vanuit de cloud draaien is volgens mij de ideale oplossing
<perre`vl> helaas haat ik werken in een cloud
<ichat> er moet vast een mogelijkheid zijn om iets voorelkaa te krijgen,    punt is gewoon dat als ik er voor betaal wil ik het ook gebruiken zoals ik dat nodig vind
<perre`vl> 'k meende dat ms & sony bezig waren met cloudgaming op console
<perre`vl> mjah
<ichat> de meeste boeken MOET ik op papier kopen  bladzijden uitsnijden en inscannnen  om ze vervolgens door mijn pc te laten voorlezen
<perre`vl> e-books enzo ?
<perre`vl> ow brb... de tuin huilt :p
<perre`vl> ( kids )-
<ichat> audioboeken zijn er nauwelijks...   en  ebooks kunnen nagenoeg nooit door  text to speech worden vertaald door de wlgeelijke hoeveelheid  drm
<StefandeVries> ichat: niet gemeen bedoeld, maar ka je het niet "gewoon" lezen?
<ichat> StefandeVries,  - ;) neej - ik zie vrij slecht   en ik  zou er na korte tijd al scheel van gaan kijken
<StefandeVries> Ah okÃ, dat verklaart. :)
<perre`vl> 'k lees geen boeken...
<ichat> perre`vl,  das ook een optie
<perre`vl> ik beperk mij tot handleidingen
<perre`vl> soms vind ik dat al teveel
<ichat> die lees ik nooit
<ichat> handleidingen zijn vaak verwarrender dan gewoon proberen
<ichat> meestal kijk ik  snel even of iets in de wasmachine  de drover  en dat soort waachuwingen    en dan gooi ik het boekje weg
<perre`vl> de wasmachine :)
<perre`vl> 'k heb een makkelijke nu :)
<perre`vl> de vorige was hell
<ichat> je bedoeld de vorrige was een vrouw?
<ichat> en nu heb je een apparaat?
<perre`vl> nu staat er hier 1 waar ik ook mee kan werken
<perre`vl> waar tekst staat in plaats van programmanummers
<ichat>  ja dat helpt
<perre`vl> ja redelijk
<ichat> ik heb zoń wasdroger met  5 knoppen   aan/uit     heet/koud  en een of anders speciale toets, maar alemaal met tekentjes,  misschien ga ik vandaag wel eens met een watervaste stif aan de gang want ik weet nog steeds niet welk tekentje wat betkend
<ichat> behalve die van aan en uit dan\
<perre`vl> de droogkast hier staat gewoon stof te happen
<perre`vl> 'k heb geen idee wanneer die voor het laatste heeft aangestaan
<perre`vl> fin... 'k ga m'n toverfluit pakken en mijne python nog wat bezweren en beheersen
<perre`vl> m'n game is bijna klaar op enkele degoutante bugs na
<ichat> game?
<ichat> perre`vl,  wat voor game?
<perre`vl> payslots
<ichat> ha
<perre`vl> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/GAMES-ENTERTAINMENT/Arcade/Payslots-39819.shtml
<perre`vl> das de originele
<perre`vl> 'k heb die maker gesproken
<perre`vl> 'k heb zijn engine aangepast, opgekuisd, vertaald naar nederlands en alles aanpasbaar gemaakt
<perre`vl> enkel nog een paar bugs in de kleuren die niet aanpassen als je ze selecteerd
<perre`vl> mijne draait wel op vaste resolutie van 1600 x 900
<perre`vl> 'k weet enkel niet of ik em ga releasen of niet
<ichat> jammer van de resolutie
<perre`vl> dunno
<perre`vl> 'k heb 1920 x 1080 ook
<perre`vl> schalen met zulke dingen is onhandig
<ichat> zoiets zou leuk zijn op een rPI   met een of ander klein chermpje
<perre`vl> 'k wil later een tablet / smartphone versie maken
<perre`vl> maar... te klein scherm
<ichat> schalen hoeft niet lastig te zijn als je de ratio in takt houd en dus   a  b c  d e  f   resoltuies  ondersteund
<perre`vl> ik hecht heel veel belang aan de kwaliteit van de afbeeldingen en het gebruikersgemak
<ichat> dan moet je simpelere 'pics gebruiken voor kleinere resoluties
<perre`vl> maybe da iemand anders da ooit eens wil doen :)
<perre`vl> 'k heb wel eerder beslist om het open source te houden onder de gnu licentie
<perre`vl> vanaaf kan ik wel een afgewerkte source bezorgen
<ichat_> sorry
<perre`vl> 't zie er in ieder geval totaal anders uit
<khan_> why my ubuntu server dhcpd.leases is empty
<khan_> help
<khan_> pls
<ichat_> khan_,  #ubuntu  and ask nicely
<perre`vl> nicely is not online atm
<StefandeVries> :')
<perre`vl> 'k zal strak ies een rappe template maken met screens van het spel en de opties
<ichat_> StefandeVries,  lol
<perre`vl> 'k ga eerst die paar kleurfouten nog fixen
<khan_> kan iemand mij helepen
<khan_> win7 heeft dhcp ip gekregen maar ik wil dhcpd.leases controleren
<khan_> daar staat niks
<ichat_> khan_,  dan kijk je naar het log bestand van dhcpd?
<khan_> hoe kijk ik dat
<khan_> met dhcpd.log
<khan_> zo
<khan_> tial/var/lib/dhcpd.log
<ichat_> ik gok dat ie eerder in  var/log/dhcpd.log  staat    dus  sudo nano var/log/dhcpd.log  zou dan logischer zijn
<ichat_> maar pin mer er niet op vast  ik gebruik hem niet
<khan_> thx
<khan_> ik probere
<ichat_> tail  is niet handig als je niet weet wat je zoekt
<khan_> werk niet
<khan_> is leeg
<ichat_> dan moet je eens met  LS aan de gang
<ichat_> kijken wat / waar  je een bestand gaat vinden dat je mogelijk wilt lezen
<khan_> gedann maar er staat geen dhcpd
<ichat_> en wat staat er in je dhcpd.conf ?
<khan_> ik wou eigenlijk controleren of dhcp.leases heeft gewerkt
<khan_> daarom wil deze controlere
<ichat_> dingen die ik zou doen is   1 settings controleren,  2  bij onzekerheid   in de handleiding zoeken hoe je settings kunt forceren naar iets dat je zeker in de hand hebt,    3  nogmaals proberen,   4   de service starten imet verbose login
<khan_> ok
<ichat_> zelfs als iets  lijkt te werken maar je kunt het niet verklaren zijn dit belangrijke stappen
<khan_> thx
<ichat_> systemen die onververklaarbaar zijn maar wel werken, zouden er op een dag mee kunnen stoppen   en dan heb je niet alleen  onvervklaaarbare reden waarom het niet werkt,  maar ook geen  aanweizing  hoe het dan wel zou moeten werken
<ichat_> als dat je ooit overkomt ben je gedoem helemaal opnieuw te beginnen
<khan_> man
<khan_> is gelukt
<khan_> weet neit wat geburt
<khan_> maar
<khan_> is gelukt
<khan_> maar thx
<ichat_> zoe ie het leren?
<perre`vl> al doende zeker ?
<perre`vl> 'k heb m'n fout gevonden
<perre`vl> grmbl een # vergeten
<ichat_> tja - dat kan
<RJ__> why cant i see apache2 index website on my client pc win7
<StefandeVries> Hallo khan_.
<StefandeVries> Nederlands alsjeblieft. ;-)
<RJ__> hahaha
<RJ__> ok
<RJ__> waarom kan ik apache 2 website niet open in win7
<RJ__> ik heb op ubuntu server apache2 geinstallered
<perre`vl> heb je vhost gemaakt en poorten ingesteld ?
<RJ__> daarna wil ik apache2 index pagina for test controleren
<RJ__> lukt niet
<RJ__> ik ben new
<perre`vl> http://ip.van.de.server:80
<RJ__> wat is vhost
<perre`vl> gebruik je webmin ?
<RJ__> ik kan deze site niet open my systeem block
<RJ__> dit site
<RJ__> ne
<perre`vl> ik gebruik webmin voor m'n websites online te krijgen ( instellingen )
<RJ__> wat moet nu doen
<perre`vl> imo webmin eens googelen
<ichat_> RJ__,  wat wil je eigenlijk
<ichat_> laten we waar eens mee beginnen ;)
<RJ__> ik wil apache test pagina
<perre`vl> homeserver en website online krijgen
<RJ__> zien maar lukt niet
<RJ__> ya
<perre`vl> staat op poort 80 ( blocked door isp's )
<ichat_> een stap terug wat wil je als eind resultaat,   wat heb je al,  welke andere dingen moet de pc doen etc
<perre`vl> volgens mij is apache net geïnstalleerd en wil RJ__  de standaard apache webpagina zien
<ichat_> en belangrijk wat heb je al geprobeerd
<RJ__> ik heb gesinstallered
<RJ__> daarna wou ik op windows 7 op firefox
<RJ__> test
<perre`vl> je surft naar http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx en je krijgt niks
<RJ__> http://www.achternaam.nl/index.html
<RJ__> ya
<RJ__> ik krijg niks
<perre`vl> typ eens :80
<perre`vl> na je url
<RJ__> allen 80
<RJ__> voor achter nog iets
<perre`vl> www.achternaam.nl:80
<ichat_> rj het is een thuis server?
<perre`vl> 'k vermoed het
<RJ__> ok
<RJ__> niks gebured
<ichat_> perre`vl,  - je gaat 3 stappen te snel ;)
<RJ__> ok
<ichat_> RJ__,  - is het een thuis servertje
<perre`vl> ik werk van achter naar voor :)
<RJ__> nee
<RJ__> ik werk op VM
<RJ__> ik heb een
<RJ__> server windows 2008 ent
<RJ__> ubuntu server
<RJ__> win7
<ichat_> alle 3 als  virtuele machines?
<RJ__> ya
<ichat_> ok
<ichat_> dus je  windows 2008 server doet dns?
<RJ__> ya
<ichat_> en is in win7 je pri dns?
<RJ__> ya
<perre`vl> volgens mij staat apache gewoon op een onbereikbare poort
<ichat_> ah kijk nu weten we wat dingen
<RJ__> hoe kan ik fixen
<ichat_> resolved   www.jouwdomain.nl   naar het juist  IP   als je  nslookup  gebruikt in win7|
<RJ__> default unkow
<RJ__> address x.x.x.x
<ichat_> doe eens in win7  http://ubuntu's ip    bijv    http://192.168.1.249 (zoals het bij mij zou zijn)
<RJ__> nik gebured
<RJ__> win 7 heeft wel  internet verbinding
<perre`vl> waar staat de server trouwens... in een data center of gewoon ergens thuis op een internet verbinding ?
<RJ__> ports,conf gekeken
<RJ__> zegt
<RJ__> Listen 443
<RJ__> heeft dit met port te maken
<RJ__> of dat is iets anders
<ichat_> dat zou ik niet naar kijken dan kun je beter  naar je services  kijken   perre`vl  wat was het commandow ook al weer om te zien welke services luisteren naar welke ports
<perre`vl> bwoa
<ichat_> volgens mij niet  htop  -  maar wat was het wel
<perre`vl> als de server op een gewone particuliere modem staat ergens thuis dan is alles onder 1024 geblocked
<perre`vl> zo heb ik het eerder toch begrepen en ondervonden
<ichat_> perre`vl,  niet op switch level dus met  http://192.b.c.d   zou het gewoon moeten werken als dat het niet is dan draait apache mogelijk niet
<ichat_> dat zou wel wat verklaren
<ichat_> RJ__,  - volg je een howto: om te volgen
<perre`vl> intern draai je dan toch geen vpn om naar je server te gaan ?
<RJ__> nee
<RJ__> maar wel NAT
<RJ__> van server naar win7
<RJ__> voor internet
<ichat_> ik volg niet meer geloof ik
<perre`vl> 'k heb me daarnet verlezen
<perre`vl> had het virtueel niet op daarnet
<ichat_> rj - net vroeg ik of je   alle 3 machines in het zelfde  netwerk (subnet) had  en nu zeg je weer dingen over nat?
<RJ__> ya
<RJ__> ik heb alle 3
<RJ__> op zelfde netwerk
<RJ__> ander kun ik niet pingen
<RJ__> en internet werken
<RJ__> ik heb net apache restar
<RJ__> gedaan
<ichat_> dus je kunt ubuntu wel pingen?
<RJ__> maar ik krijg
<RJ__> ya
<perre`vl> 'k wou het just typen apache te herstarten
<RJ__> Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name
<RJ__> met ubutu server ip adress
<RJ__> for server name
<ichat_> rj controleer httpd.conf (is het geloof ik voor ubuntu)
<RJ__> waar kan ik dit vinden
<RJ__> bij etc
<ichat_> ik gok     etc  of  etc/defaults
<RJ__> maar dit is leeg
<perre`vl> probeer eens locale httpd.conf
<RJ__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<perre`vl> locate
<RJ__> hier staat info
<RJ__> ik ga dit even probere
<RJ__> mischn dit help
<perre`vl> /etc/apache2
<ichat_> perre`vl,  - doooooh
<ichat_> ik geloof dat ik er niet zo bij ben vandaag :P
<ichat_> ik ben trouwens benieuwd wanneer er weer eens iets nieuws gaat komen van apache
<ichat_> en wat
<perre`vl> van mij mag alles blijven nu zoals het is
<perre`vl> alles werkt hier nu
<ichat_> perre`vl,   betere vhost isolatie,  spdy   moet ik doorgaan?
<perre`vl> zo technisch ben ik niet
<perre`vl> 'k ben altijd al blij dat de dingen die ik wil werken
<perre`vl> en dat ik in upload van bestanden niet meer beperkt ben tot 10 mb
<ichat_> perre`vl,  - vhost isolatie is behoorlijk belangrijk,  het zou betekenen dat je  ondanks  mod perl /pythod of php  of wat dan ook,   elke    vhost (dus website) onder een heel eigen user space draait...  en  cross site hacking een stuk moeilijker maakt...   -
<ichat_> spdy  zal waarschijnlijk onderdeel worden van http2.0  dus  dat zal zowiso wel komen.. OOOIT... maar is wel belangrijk omdat het   veel minder verbindingen tussen browser en server nodig heeft ook als je honderden kleine bestandjes download.
<perre`vl> das te technisch voor mij atm
<perre`vl> 'k hoop de komende maanden er meer over te leren :)
<perre`vl> morn naar een initiatienamiddag voor systeembeheerder in de hoop dat ik de opleiding mag volgen
<ichat_> suc6 dan
<perre`vl> tnx :)
<ichat_> maar is u nog zo jong dan?
<perre`vl> neuh
<perre`vl> vanvoor in de 30
<ichat_> je wilt iets niews
<perre`vl> ja
<perre`vl> ben het huidige beu
<perre`vl> :)
<ichat_> hmms misschien offtopic  ;)
<perre`vl> 8 jaar multimedia ( lees: internet, telefoon, tv en digitale tv ) aansluitingen gedaan voor een isp
<perre`vl> nu tijd voor een ommezwier
<ichat_> en je komt uit?
<perre`vl> die begrijp ik niet
<ichat_> waar je ongeveer woont  ei
<perre`vl> belgie / antwerpen
<ichat_> ah
<ichat_> dan had ik dus  je komt  van moeten vragen\
<perre`vl> of gewoon: waar woonde
<perre`vl> :p
<ichat_> grijnz\
<ichat_> mare - je weet dat er in it niet erg veel te doen is momenteel
<perre`vl> kan ik mij niet echt aantrekken
<perre`vl> die cursus trek ik mij wel aan
<perre`vl> weeral kennis opdoen
<ichat_> ;)
<perre`vl> en een cursus is altijd beter dan zelfstudie
<ichat_> absoluut
<perre`vl> 'k heb nog nooit een cursus it / informatica gehad
<perre`vl> en da mag wel eens veranderen :p
<ichat_> ik heb mbo it gedaan - maar puntje bij paaltje was dat op te veel tereinen ook enkel zelfstudie, daar leer je zoverdomd weinig van
<perre`vl> zelfstudie is anders leren met zelf gekozen termen enzo... als je zelfstudie en cursus vergelijkt komt het meestal overeen uit maar enkel gebruik je soms verkeerde termen / woorden
<perre`vl> al mijn pc kennis is zelfstudie en google gevloek
<perre`vl> yahoo vroeger
<perre`vl> 'k wil technischer gaan leren werken enzo... maar zonder cursus geraak je daar niet volgens mij
<perre`vl> grmbl... tuingehuil... bbl
<RJ__> guys het werk niet
<RJ__> ik word gek
<RJ__> van die shit
<ichat_> RJ__, begin opnieuw  neem een howto van het begin in dde hand
<ichat_> ik bedoel er niets mee -  maar als je niet niet kunt  dan is het misschien beter gewoon iets als webhosting te nemeen,   altijd beter  toe te geven dat iets te moeilijk is - dan eigenwijs te volharden dat je het wel kunt -en vervolgens de boel verkloten.
<perre`vl> gewoon een spare pc
<perre`vl> mijn eerste server was een xbox 1 met modchip en gentoo-x
<perre`vl> gewoon om te prullen en te leren
<ichat_> perre`vl,  - sweet
<perre`vl> da ding is traag maar het werkte
<perre`vl> en het werkt nog steeds
<perre`vl> denk ik
<perre`vl> heb die al 2 jaar niet meer aangezet ofzo
<ichat_> perre`vl,  - voor jouw een tip,   als die intro dag je niet echt aanstaat.
<ichat_> comptia  heeft hele leuke richtlijnen,  en als je er het geld toe hebt  heeft een toko als het loi daar behoorlijk goede cursusen voor,  zowel  dingen als network+  als  windows+  (of hoe die tak tegenwordig heet)
<perre`vl> 't zal mij morgen wel aanstaan ;)
<ichat_> het was maar een tip,  die zut van hun zit best goed in elkaar
<perre`vl> gewoon mijn eigen ff inhouden om geen iconen op een ander zijn/haar pc zetten op het bureaublad en het zal wel goedkomen
<ichat_> haha
<perre`vl> 'k heb zo van die irritante gewoontes om da te doen
<ichat_> had trouwens gister een leuke dicussie,  waarom je als linux geek persee een goede basis curcues / kennis  van windows MOET hebben,  en liefst af en toe nog  herhaling ook
<perre`vl> 'k heb ooit eens op de baas zijn pc een screenshot gemaakt van het bureaublad en dat ingesteld als achtergrond en de iconen verborgen
<perre`vl> 'k kan linux niet vergelijken met windows
<perre`vl> 'k vind linux in gebruik een pak makkelijker
<perre`vl> gui dan
<perre`vl> voor windows moet je geduld en kalmeringspillen hebben
<ichat_> ik heb tot nog toe 3 kleine bedrijfjes geholpen om te migreren naar linux (waarbij ik de uiteindelijke onderhouds contracten  aan anderen heb gelaten (tegen een leuke vergoeding trouwens... maar dat is nu niet belangrijk),  wat wel belangrijk is  is om genoeg van windows te weten om hun ' hulpvraag'   die bijna altijd 100% uit windows termen (en dan nog gebrekkig ook),  bestaat  te vertalen naar   algemeende kennis waar  techneuten iets mee ku
<ichat_> nneen
<perre`vl> mijn windows kennis is geen probleem
<perre`vl> 'k heb overtijd windows 3.10 nog online gekregen op een 486 met 8 mb ram
<ichat_> hahah  -
<ichat_> met windows 8 is dat aanzienlijk minder prettig
<perre`vl> windows 8 laat ik voorlopig links liggen
<ichat_> ik geef er ook geen support op
<perre`vl> 'k wacht wel op blue
<perre`vl> en 'k zal dan wel lezen wat er gaande is
<ichat_> haha
<perre`vl> 'k heb teveel negatiefs gelezen over w8 op een desktop
<perre`vl> met touchscreen zou het handig zijn
<perre`vl> zonder zou het tegenslagen
<ichat_> met touch zou ik  unity nog steeds prettiger vinden
<perre`vl> het enige touch dat ik heb is mijn photoplay
<perre`vl> maar helaas
<perre`vl> een 486 met 8 mb ram kan geen windows 8 draaien
<ichat_> haha
<perre`vl> hoe meer ik met ubuntu werk, hoe minder ik windows wil gebruiken
<perre`vl> ( zolang er geen games mee gemoeid zijn dan )
<ichat_> enige wat ik jammer vind aan ubuntu is dat er niet echt goede oplossingen zijn voor   remote beheer
<ichat_> ik bedoel dingen als landscape vind ik niet practies voor desktop beheer,  en voor puppet geld dat ook
<perre`vl> zover in de branche zit ik niet
<ichat_> nuja bedenk je eens in hoe handig het zou zijn als je gewoon een goede  bijv webbased tool had,  waarin je  eerst  gewoon een desktop hebt geinstalleerd  bijv in een vm oid...  en waarbij  je alle aanpassingen zodanig kunt registeren dat alle andere 100pcs jouw veranderingen doorvoeren met de druk van 1 knop
<ichat_> met allerlei mooie meterjtes om in de gaten te houden of al die pctjes wel braaf hebben gedaan wat je wilde etc
<perre`vl> leest mooi
<perre`vl> klinkt onrealistisch
<perre`vl> maar zoveel kennis van die dingen heb ik niet
<perre`vl> 'k heb hier enkel ne server en ne desktop staan dus geen serverpark dat ik moet onderhouden
<ichat_> perre`vl,  serverpark
<ichat_> puppet en dat soort meuk zijn perfect voor server parken,  alleen wat minder voor grote hoeveelheden desktops
<perre`vl> zoals daarnet... mijn kennis reikt niet tot daar :)
<perre`vl> hopelijk binnenkort wel
 * ichat_ zou ook wel eens iets meer met die zooi willen kunneen ;)
<ichat_> ik weet redelijk wat het doet en kan,  maar ik verdwaal hopeloos in alle opties en mogelijkheden :P
<_WolfeZ_> Halo
<Marlinc> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16276255/use-the-sync-menu-from-python
<_WolfeZ_> Marlinc:  Wat is er?
<Marlinc> Nou ik ben al best lang opzoek naar zon leuk antwoord
<Marlinc> Ik wil graag weten hoe ik met Python kan integreren met het sync menu
<_WolfeZ_> Marlinc: Oke dat gaat mij te ver sorry
<Marlinc> Heb op de mailing list, in #ubuntu-on-air, op ask ubuntu en stackoverflow gevraagt
<Marlinc> Maar nergens antwoord
<Marlinc> Misschien moet ik het Ubuntu app developer forum eens proberen
<_WolfeZ_> Ehhm ik weet iets maar mag niet zeggen want dat is reclame sorry
<_WolfeZ_> Marlinc: Probeer dat maar es!
<Marlinc> Nou in een pm mag je het wel zeggen
<Marlinc> Dan is het geen reclame
<Luckiboy> Als Marlinc er mee geholpen wordt is het ook geen reclame.
<_WolfeZ_> Marlinc: Ja wel!
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<_WolfeZ_> Marlinc: Je kan het proberen op helpmij.nl. Dat is een forum waar het over programeren en dat soort dingen gaat!
<Marlinc> Ik denk niet dat ze daar iets Ubuntu specifieks weten :P
<Marlinc> Als je op Stackoverflow al geen reactie krijgt dan daar wss al helemaal niet
<Luckiboy> Maar wat probeer je eigenlijk te doen? Het is mij een beetje onduidelijk.
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Mij eigelijk ook maar ja
<ichat_> ubuntu devel mailing lijst
 * _WolfeZ_ Is even weg, ij is even linux mint aan het instaleren
<Marlinc> Nou Luckiboy in Ubuntu 13.04 heb je toch sync menu?
<Marlinc> Waar nu alleen Ubuntu One in zit
<Luckiboy> Yep, klopt.
<Marlinc> Als het goed is kunnen andere apps die ook met synchronisatie werken zich daar ook aan toe voegen
<Marlinc> Om daar het synchroniseren uit/aan te zetten enzo
<Marlinc> Dat probeer ik dus te doen vanuit Python
<Luckiboy> Maar Python synchroniseert van zichzelf toch niet?
<Luckiboy> Alleen een Python programma allicht.
<Marlinc> Dat klopt
<Marlinc> Maar ik heb dus een app
<Marlinc> Die met synchronisatie werkt
<ichat_> Marlinc,  - stuur een mailje naar de ubuntu-devel  mailing lijst  google voor het adres gok ik
<Marlinc> Ik heb al gepost op de ubuntu-app-devel mailing list
<ichat_> en geen reactie?
<Marlinc> Nope
<Luckiboy> Ah, daar zul je een stukje code voor nodig hebben, dat stond volgens mij wel ergens.
<Marlinc> Het is daar ook niet active volgensmij
<Marlinc> Owja een moderator zou het nakijken
<Marlinc> Niet echt een reactie op gekregen
<Marlinc> Ik forward het wel naar de ubuntu-devel mailinglist
<Luckiboy> Je zal iets met DBus moeten sleutelen, denk ik.
<Marlinc> Als dat moet dan graag maar ik kom er maar niet uit via DBus :p Ik heb nu gewoon een app indicator
<Marlinc> Maar wil uiteindelijk dus in het sync menu zitten
<Luckiboy> Maar ik moet jammerlijk genoeg gaan, dus daar kan ik je nu even niet mee helpen.
<Marlinc> Fijne avond verder dan
<Luckiboy> Dank je. :)
<ynze> goedendag allemaal!
<ynze> een kleinvraagje
<ynze> Graag wil ik de ubuntu installeren op de andere notebook.
<ynze> Maar waar download ik die?
<StefandeVries> http://ubuntu.com
<ynze> heb de plaats eens gehad, van de diverse soorten op internet.
<ynze> ja ubuntu weet ik, dank StefandeVries.
<StefandeVries> Dan snap ik je vraag niet.
<Marlinc> Wat zoek je dan ynze ?
<ynze> het moet deels gedownload worden op een andere pc
<ynze> Marlinc: een ww pagina waar je de diverse soorten kan downloaden, ook op instekertje.
<Marlinc> Je bedoelt waar ook de torrents etc staan?
<OerHeks> zoek op image + ubuntu + download ?
<ynze> ?? Torents??
<ynze> he OerHeks!
<Marlinc> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ deze pagina?
<OerHeks> of torrentjes idd >> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<ynze> Er is een www adres waar je rechtstreeks kon downloaden. geen iso
<ynze> Marlinc en OerHeks
<Mickeytje> netbootin FTW
<ynze> ??
<ynze> nee niet via het net.
<OerHeks> geen iso ?
<Marlinc> Hoe bedoel je rechtstreeks downloaden? Hoe wil je Ubuntu installeren zonder een installer
<Marlinc> Bedoel je WUBI?
<ynze> nou, door die installer te downloaden.
<Marlinc> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3c/Ubuntu_Wubi_11.10.PNG/300px-Ubuntu_Wubi_11.10.PNG
<Marlinc> Bedoel je dat dig
<ynze> :-) Wubi niet nee.
<Marlinc> Ding*
<Marlinc> Oke mooi
<Marlinc> Maar wat dan wel..
<Marlinc> Je zal Ubuntu ergens mee moeten installeren dat is volgens mij of een iso of met WUBI (maar WUBI zijn ze mee gestopt)
<ynze> Ik weet van een vorige keer dat mij een pagina is gegeven waar je meerdere doorten linuxen kon downloaden
<ynze> van degene die nu niet online is (ben lecht in namen)
<Marlinc> Geen idee dan
<ynze> Het is een hoge techneut...
<Mickeytje> distrowatch?
<ynze> nee. die niet...
<ynze> hij is nu niet ingelogd.
<ynze> vaak wel.
<Marlinc> Maar wat voor 'Linuxen' Ubuntu based? (ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, mythubuntu, etc...)?
<Marlinc> Of ook echt andere distro's
<ynze> gewoon ubuntu. Maar ik zal het even uitleggen.
<Mickeytje> ik volg ynze niet
<Marlinc> Ik ook niet
<StefandeVries> Ik net al niet.
<ynze> ik begin opnieuw bij het begin ok?
<ynze> hahaha
<Marlinc> Oke?
<Mickeytje> laat ons niet verder in spanning.
<ynze> ik heb een exta notebookje, een Eee PC
<ynze> 1 Gb geheugen
<StefandeVries> Daar tik ik nu op, leuke dingen.
<ynze> Meer dan 10 dinges Bytes op harde schijf.
<ynze> ruimte genoeg.
<Mickeytje> lol
<ynze> haha
<ynze> maar op DEZE notebook draait al ubuntu.
<ynze> Heerlijk!
<ynze> Na diverse linuxen geprobeerd te hebben
<Mickeytje> ik zou niet ubuntu zo er op zetten
<Mickeytje> maar een lichte variant erop zetten
<ynze> ok
<Mickeytje> xcfe oid
<Marlinc> Wat dacht je van Lubuntu
<ynze> maar de pc boot met een linux, klaagt dat hij geen ruimte meer heeft.
<Marlinc> Of inderdaad XFCE via Xubuntu
<ynze> Klopt, want is verkeerd ingedeeld op de disk
<ynze> ok Xubuntu
<ynze> heb dus een noteboek met niets.
<Marlinc> Lubuntu is volgensmij net wat lichter dan Xubuntu maar daar zouden andere anders even op moeten corrigeren
<ynze> geen os.
<ynze> ok
<ynze> lubntu kan ook
<Mickeytje> ach linus schrijf zijn eigen os
<Mickeytje> er is altijd een oplossing
<ynze> dat is waar1
<ynze> !
<ynze> maar er is een www adres waar de diverse sorrten te downloaden zijn.
<ynze> Althans de eerste Mbs waardoor geinstalleerd kan worden
<ynze> door die op een sticky te zetten boot je er mee!
<Mickeytje> netinstall
<Mickeytje> debian
<Marlinc> netinstall inderdaad bijvoorbeeld
<Mickeytje> weet niet of ubuntu dat heeft
<Marlinc> Volgensmij wel
<ynze> netinstall??
<Mickeytje> juist
<Marlinc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/raring/
<perre`vl> is der zo geen netboox remix versie van ubuntu ?
<Mickeytje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ynze> even kijken...
<Mickeytje> u heeft uw antwoord
<Mickeytje> ik ga filmpje kijken
<ynze> is waar, maar ga geen cd maken. Kan zonder.
<Marlinc> Maak een installatie USB
<ynze> Marlinc: dit lijkt er op, maar wat te downloaden?
<Marlinc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ynze> Probeer ik Marlinc!
<ynze> even kijken.
<Marlinc> Maar dan moet ja dus alsnog een iso downloaden
<ynze> Nou, ik weet dat het niet hoeft...
<ynze> Bovendien heeft de Eee PC geen cd
<Marlinc> Daarom gebruik je ook een USB installeren
<Marlinc> Installer*
<ynze> Maar wat zet ik daar op, dan?
<ynze> nu ben ik je even kwijt :-)
<Mickeytje> unetootin
<Mickeytje> unetbootin
<Mickeytje> usb mounten
<Mickeytje> lezen
<ynze> JAAA!!!!!!
<ynze> unetboorin!
<Mickeytje> 21:20 < Mickeytje> netbootin FT
<mlankhorst> netboot voor alles :D
<ynze> BINGO!
<ynze> Deze dus: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ynze> Ga meteen aan de gang. Zal laten weten!
<StefandeVries> Ja dan moet je nog steeds een iso downloaden.
<ynze> Thaks!
<StefandeVries> Al doet het programme dat nu voor je.
<Marlinc> Oke..
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Marlinc> :p
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<StefandeVries> Avond lordie.
<lordievader> Hey StefandeVries, hoe is het ermee?
<StefandeVries> Prima.  Morgen concert begeleiden, onverwacht, dus partijen instuderen.
<lordievader> Succes
<StefandeVries> Dank :)
<perre`vl> g'nacht nog
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-28
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<marcoh> wie kan mij helpen ubuntu verwijderen?
<jpjacobs> heb je nog een ander bestuurings systeem geinstalleerd staan?
<lordievader> En hoe heb je Ubuntu geinstalleerd?
<marcoh> ik heb momenteel aaleen ubuntu en kan windows niet starten vanaf dvd
<marcoh> als ik kies starten vanaf dvd rom start niet de installatie windows maar gewoon ubuntu
<lordievader> Welke versie van Windows draai je?
<marcoh> ubuntu geinstalleerd via live cd
<marcoh> xp
<lordievader> Probeer je die weer te installeren? Je weet dat die niet meer wordt gesupport?
<marcoh> ja weet ik daarom wou ik ububtu maar draait erg traag you tube heel hakkerig
<lordievader> Dan lijkt het mij een beter idee om die problemen te fixen dan om XP er terug op te zetten.
<jpjacobs> wat voor grafische kaart steekt erin ? heb je geprobeerd de externe (third-party) drivers te installeren??
<jpjacobs> zo kan je misschien toch deftige youtube eruit krijgen, en herinstalleren van XP vermijden (zowieso een slecht idee)
<marcoh> weet zo niet welke grafische kaart maar las in bios 64 mb
<jpjacobs> 64mb wat?
<marcoh> 64mb geheugen video
<jpjacobs> ah ok ... ik dacht al RAM :p
<lordievader> marcoh: Zit je momenteel in je Ubuntu installatie?
<marcoh> de pc met ubuntu staat naast me dit is een xp
<marcoh> ubuntu draait nu op de pc naast me
<lordievader> marcoh: Weet je hoe je een terminal opent?
<marcoh> nee ben een newbie wat dat aangaat
<lordievader> marcoh: Als het goed is opent een terminal als je de toetsen cominatie ctrl + alt + T indrukt.
<marcoh> er opent wel iets
<lordievader> marcoh: Iets a la: http://blogs.umass.edu/Techbytes/files/2014/03/2DFKk.png
<marcoh> juust staat alleen mijn ipv ubuntu
<marcoh> naam
<lordievader> marcoh: Prima, ik wil graag de output zien van het commando 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA' <- tik je in je terminal en je ramt op enter :)
<marcoh> was eigenlijk ook bedoeling met ubuntu te draaien want de sp3 voor xp krijg je ook al nergens meer
<marcoh> de eerste teken achter comma comando begrijp ik niet
<jpjacobs> gewoon letterlijk:    lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<lordievader> marcoh: Je bedoeld de | ? is shift + \
<marcoh> nu staat er een heel verhaal
<lordievader> 3 regels?
<marcoh> veel meer
<marcoh> basic display modes
<lordievader> Mogelijk heb je het commando verkeerd over genomen.
<marcoh> display options
<marcoh> denk het
<marcoh> doe vast iets verkeerd not specified komt er
<Fermata> lspci | grep VGA
<Fermata> Stuk korter, levertook op wat we willen weten.
<jpjacobs> marcoh, wil je hier eens letterlijk typen wat je op die andere PC typt? dan zien we waar het fout gaat
<lordievader> Fermata: Ik wou ook graag zien welke driver, vandaar de -k
<Fermata> In het kader van nieuw met de terminal leek het mij handig simpel te beginnen.
<marcoh> lspci -k | grep vga ook al geprobeerd zonder spatie
<Fermata> marcoh: het moet VGA zijn.
<Fermata> Met hoofdletters :)
<marcoh> ook al de korte ingevoerd
<marcoh> oh de vga?
<Fermata> Ja.
<marcoh> VGA compatible controller intel 82865G integrtated graph (rev 02)
<marcoh> zal ik die andere commando ook invoeren?
<marcoh> pc is volgens mij uit 2004
<jpjacobs> en hoeveel RAM steekt erin?
<jpjacobs> je bent waarschijnlijk beter af met een van ubuntu's lichtere broertjes, bv xubuntu
<marcoh> zoiets dacht ik al dus xubuntu live branden?
<marcoh> tis een pentium 4 cpu 3.00 ghz x2
<jpjacobs> dat zou wel eens veel beter kunnen werken
<marcoh> en als ik xubuntu live maak zal die hem dan wel laden vanuit dvd rom? omdat xp dat niet doet
<jpjacobs> Youtube is al niet van de poes, en als je trage grafische kaart dan al al de moeite van de wereld moet doen om de user interface van ubuntu gedraaid te krijgen
<marcoh> xubuntu 14 of ouder?
<jpjacobs> ik zou de recentste nemen
<marcoh> idd de rest draait ook traag
<marcoh> zit nu achter pc met dacht ik 256 mb kaart die zou het wel doen/ deze draait nu goed yt maar ja xp he
<jpjacobs> het hangt vooral af van welk merk. Nvidia en ATI zijn betrekelijk goed ondersteund wat 3d accelleratie en compositing betreft
<jpjacobs> de rest ... hangt er wat vanaf
<lordievader> Intel doet het meestal prima OOB.
<marcoh> videokaart in deze pc uit 2006 zit er net een jaar in vorige was stuk
<marcoh> ubuntu of xubuntu advies? acer aspire t660 uit 2006?
<Kebabfish> Xubuntu is ook prima
<Kebabfish> onder de motorkap is het allemaal gelijk
<Kebabfish> Hoeveel ramgeheugen zit erin?
<Kebabfish> marcoh: Ik zie op la internet dat deze pc 512 mb ram heeft?
<Kebabfish> en dat het videogeheugen in de bios op 128mb gezet kan worden?
<Kebabfish> kan dat kloppen?
<jpjacobs> shared video geheugen kan pijnlijk zijn als je maar 512 MB RAM hebt ...
<Kebabfish> precies
<Kebabfish> maar wat ram bijprikken, videogeheugen op 128 zetten en ubuntu zou net kunnen
<Kebabfish> maar met xubuntu zit je ook prima
<marcoh> tot dusver draait tube perfect op deze prober nu xubuntu op die andere maar mn dvd la gaat niet open
<marcoh> maar terk hem wel open
<Kebabfish> opstarten van usb geen optie? Scheelt dvd-tjes
<marcoh> dvd brande klaar heb toch genoeg
<marcoh> maar nu dvd starten vanuit bios of kan ik gewoon openen?
<lordievader> Met een paperclip gaan dvd lades zo open ;)
<marcoh> oh tis gelukt xubuntu dvd draait nu
<jpjacobs> lordievader: echt? ik gebruik gewoonlijk een stevige vuisthamer
<marcoh> maar jullie gebruiken allen ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> wel, min of meer denk ik
<jpjacobs> allesinds de basis
<lordievader> marcoh: Van tijd tot tijd gebruik in Kubuntu/Ubuntu-server.
<jpjacobs> Ik gebruik als userinterface gnome3 + awesome als windowmanager
<Fermata> Op m'n desktop draai ik Xubuntu 14.04
<jpjacobs> Ik ben de standaard ubuntu interface wat beu
<lordievader> jpjacobs: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-open-a-jammed-CDDVD-drive/
<jpjacobs> vooral dat je er een uur aan spendeerd om alle reclame eruit te vissen (de lenses)
<marcoh> ach mn pc s doent verder goed maar heb er xp op en geen zin om voor deze oudjes nieuwe software te kopen
<jpjacobs> lordievader: wist ik wel hoor. 't was maar een grapje ;)
<Fermata> Binnenkort krijg ik een nieuwe grafische kaart eng a ik over naar Arch en OpenBSD.
<jpjacobs> marcoh: groot gelijk, en meer heb je ook niet nodig
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Wist het niet zeker, dus toch maar gepost voor je het niet wist.
<jpjacobs> :)
<marcoh> handige tip met clip
<marcoh> dus als ik ooit een nieuwe pc wil gewoon een aanschaffen zonder software? zoals microsoft?
<marcoh> maar zal deze pc eerst maar de d schijf leeghalen voor xubuntu ? sttat genoeg op wat ik wil houden heb nog ergens een hd liggen
<marcoh> of naast xp draaien?
<jpjacobs> je kan kiezen
<jpjacobs> van de XP wil je waarschijnlijk op termijn toch af, niet?
<jpjacobs> Backupje maken niet vergeten natuurlijk
<marcoh> ik als newbie vond het met deze pc makkelijk als alles traag werdt ff recovery en was weer als nieuw
<marcoh> alleen had geen problemen met xp alleen de sp3 krijg je nergens meer
<jpjacobs> ja, Xp wordt maar gevaarlijker en gevaarlijker nu de support wegvalt. Vandaag al een joekel van een beveiligings gat gevonden in internet explorer, en XP krijgt daar geen patches meer voor
<marcoh> ja is het wel zo erg?
<marcoh> dacht dat het wel mee viel maar ja ben ook geen expert
<jpjacobs> Gaat een beetje dezelfde situatie zijn als met 98 toen de support wegviel: een half uur aan het internet hangen (je hoeft zelfs niets te doen) en alle spyware staat erop
<jpjacobs> ik zou het zo snel als mogelijk dumpen als ik jou was
<marcoh> heb wel al met deze gehad dat toen ie uit stond er wel internet gebruitk is in de geschiedenis maar dat is al een jaar of drie terug
<marcoh> voor internet gebruik ik met deze chrome
<marcoh> ik dacht in de trend van als ik de enigste met xp nog ben zal er wel niemand zoiets gaan hacj\ken of virussen voor gaan maken
<marcoh> zo nu herstarten ben benieuwd
<jpjacobs> Een spamzombie meer is altijd gewonnen he ;)
<marcoh> heej thanks xubuntu draait lekker zelfs you tube nu redelijk idd grafische kaart miss niet zo best kun je ook zien
<marcoh> maar loopt nu wel door :)))))
<marcoh> nu nog ff open office
<marcoh> een vriendin heft een windows seven gooit hem vaak van het web af is ook iets op een of andere manier opgekomen ook beter xubuntU
<marcoh> moet ik nog antivirus erop zetten?
<lordievader> marcoh: Op Xubunu hoeft geen antivirus gezet te worden, wel is het verstandig de firewall aan te zetten.
<marcoh> oh die staat niet aan standaard?
<lordievader> marcoh: Niet in Ubuntu.
<marcoh> oh ik ben al druk aan het zoeken ik gebruik xubuntu
<marcoh> bevalt goed draait snel
<lordievader> Goed om te horen.
<marcoh> enigste wat ik er tegenwoordig ermee doe is een beetje browsen en excel en die staat er standaard in perfect gewoon
<marcoh> en als de computer toch nog traag wordt door spyware enz gewoon de instalatie dvd erin?
<lordievader> Waarom zou deze dat worden?
<marcoh> geen idee maar had dat altijd met windows
<marcoh> heb nog en oudje staan gooi daar ook xubuntu op staat op werk alleen maar excel en en browsen verder gebeurt er niks mee
<marcoh> heb de firewall van xubuntu nog niet kunnen vinden
<lordievader> marcoh: Als je een gui wilt moet je even gufw installeren, vind je een CLI app prima: ufw ;)
<marcoh> maar staat dat ie voor ubuntu is maar wil ook op xubuntu?
<jpjacobs> je kan op xubuntu alle ubuntu pakketten installeren die je maar wil.
<jpjacobs> Best via het softwarecentrum natuurlijk
<jpjacobs> handmatig downloaden en instaleren vermijden indien mogelijk
<marcoh> ok bedankt voor de info ga  er verder mee werken bedankt voor alle info toppers
<jpjacobs> :) graag gedaan hoor
<Paul____> Hallo mensen.Weet iemand of betalingen mbv Visa werken op Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> "betalingen met visa" gaan via je browser, toch ?
<Paul____> ja idd maar er staat deze zin op hun site: Mijn ICS ondersteunt geen tablets en smartphones en de besturingssystemen Linux en Windows 8 (met browser Internet Explorer 10). Ook worden de browsers Internet Explorer 6 (en lager) en Opera niet meer ondersteund.
<Paul____> dat zie ik nu maar heeft er iemand ervaring mee? zie ook deze link:https://www.icscards.nl/ics/q-go/97/welke-browsers-ondersteunt-de-website-ww.html?origin=results
<OerHeks> gut, welke windows ondersteunen ze dan wel, hahaha
<OerHeks> dus als men zegt geen linux, waarom vraag je het dan? heb je het getest?
<Paul____> Idd oerheks: Alleen Windows 7 dus geen 8 zo te zien en geen Linux
<Paul____> nog niet kennis vroeg me dat
<OerHeks> die link url is fout
<OerHeks> en ik haat knippen en plakken omdat je er geen spatie voor laat staan
<Paul____> die gebruikt nog XP maar gaat allen voor visa op internet
<Paul____> sorry
<OerHeks> mja, xp, dat verhaal is over.
<Paul____> jep helaas wel alhoewel ik het hier natuurlijk voorzichtig mag zeggen he ;-)
<OerHeks> Ik zou die site laten voor wat het is, en een gewone visa kaart nemen.
<Paul____> Anders zet ik er wel Lubuntu op dan kunnen ze het proberen
<Paul____> Dank je wel oerheks
<OerHeks> Succes, ik hoop voor je dat firefox of chrome wel werkt met die ics.
<trijntje> Je kan altijd in een live systeem testen of het werk. Financien op dpkg-reconfigure doen is een spectaculair slecht idee
<trijntje>  Op xp moest dat zijn
<Paul____> .........Mmmmm zit te denken om bij die mensen een linux er op te zetten.....nog geen gig geheugen .....wat is het makkelijks voor na Windows XP aan te bevelen?
<Paul____> Ubunto denkt te zwaar....Xubuntu ...? wat is jullie ervaring?
<OerHeks> probeer xubuntu of lubuntu, eerst in live mode.
<Paul____> .....Linux Mint? is dat wat (de laaste ken ik niet verder)?
<OerHeks> geen idee, mint is geen ubuntu.
<Paul____> oke ...ga er over nadenken bedankt mensen.........kijken wie we nog meer Linuxig blij kunnen maken ;-)
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> hallo NoirX
<NoirX> OerHeks :)
<lordievader> o/
<schoc> goedenavond
<schoc> mijn situatie
<lordievader> o/
<schoc> ik heb een pc met daarop 12.04 lts versie, ik heb net een usb geladen met 14.10 lts
<schoc> hoe zet ik 14.10 lts op mijn huidige pc?
<lordievader> 14.04 lts*
<schoc> als ik de pc opstart met keuze removable device start die gewoon 12.04 op
<khildin> je kan toch gewoon een dist-upgrade doen?
<lordievader> schoc: Je kunt vanaf Precise prima een upgrade uitvoeren naar Trusty.
<schoc> eh...in gewone mensentaal?
<lordievader> khildin: Dist-upgrade genereert verwarring, gebruik liever do-release-upgrade als je het over upgraden van Ubuntu versies hebt.
<khildin> start updatebeheer en dan zie je een button met de tekst dat er een nieuwe distributie beschikbaar is...
<schoc> maar ik kan toch niet van 12.04 naar 14.10?
<lordievader> schoc: In de terminal van je 12.04 "sudo do-release-upgrade" ben je na een paar uur bij 14.04.
<khildin> en in de terminal zoals lordievader zegt... met sudo do-release-upgrade
<lordievader> schoc: 14.10 (Utopic) moet je nog 6 maanden op wachten, huidige release is Trusty, 14.04.
<schoc> ok, maar dan ging naar 12.10 inclusief probleem met de tmp, het advies was juist om direct de 14.04 te laden
<lordievader> schoc: Reinstall?
<schoc> tsja, dus het advies is in de terminal de sudo do release etc in te voeren
<schoc> hoe kom ik dan bij de 14.04? gaat dan vanzelf?
<lordievader> Wacht even.
<lordievader> Van wie had je het advies gekregen om een reinstall te doen?
<schoc> via het forum
<khildin> schoc, er zijn 2 methodes: nieuwe installatie... dan moet je wel zorgen dat je je data ergens weg zet... of een distributie upgrade, dan blijft alle data behouden (een backup blijft altijd verstandig)
<lordievader> schoc: Zou je ernaar kunnen linken?
<schoc> ja die distributie ubgrade lukte juist niet, scherm bleef zwart en kreeg de melding dat tmp niet was gekoppeld
<schoc> wat bedoel je precies
<khildin> de link naar de discussie op het forum.. ;)
<schoc> ah ok, even zoeken, moment
<schoc> http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org/2391/upgrade-van-12-naar-krijg-de-melding-dat-tmp-niet-is-gekoppeld
<schoc> zo dan
<schoc> advies dus, een nieuwe installatie
<schoc> schijnt een bekende bug te zijn?
<lordievader> schoc: Momenteel draai je 12.10?
<schoc> nee 12.04
<lordievader> Je hebt gister/vandaag een reinstall gedaan?
<khildin> heb je nog ergens een externe harddisk liggen zodat je je /home kan beackuppen? Dan alsnog die sudo do-release-upgrade uitvoeren
<schoc> ik heb via de upgrader 12.10 aangekozen
<lordievader> Quote uit je bericht van een dag geleden: "Na upgrade van 12.04 naar 12.10"
<schoc> ja ik heb 12.04 op een schijf, dus herinstalleren is geen probleem
<lordievader> schoc: Wat geeft "cat /etc/issue"?
<schoc> ja en dat lukt dus niet, als 12.10 opstarte, wat dus niet lukt, kreeg ik die foutmelding
<schoc> dus heb ik 12.04 maar weer teruggezet
<lordievader> schoc: Dus je hebt een reinstall van Precise gedaan, waarom niet gelijk Trusty?
<schoc> ik heb meer over dit probleem gelezen, op een gegeven moment moet ik kiezen voor een S of M en begon die over de tmp
<schoc> pff zoveel weet ik er niet van
<lordievader> Goed, ik snap er steeds minder van, maar ik denk dat een reinstall van Trusty het makkelijkst is.
<schoc> kan ik nu het beste via de terminal een upgrade laten uitvoeren?
<schoc> maar kom ik dan niet weer bij 12.10 uit?
<schoc> hoe kom ik aan trusty? of bij trusty?
<lordievader> schoc: Wat geeft "cat /etc/issue"?
<schoc> eh waar zie ik dat?
<lordievader> schoc: Dat is een terminal commando. Open je terminal tik het geen tussen '' in en ram op enter.
<schoc> ok
<schoc> bestand of map bestaat niet
<lordievader> schoc: Dan maak je een tik fout.
<lordievader> Dat bestand moet bestaan.
<schoc> ok dus ik typ "cat /etc/issue"
<lordievader> Correct.
<schoc> tsja de boodschap blijft hetzelfde
<Fermata> Typ je de aanhalingstekens mee?
<schoc> ja
<Fermata> Herhaal het eens zonder.
<Fermata> ;)
<schoc> precies hetzelfde
<rvdv> Anders type "lsb_release -a" ... En kijk wat er achter Description staat
<lordievader> schoc: Zeer, zeer vreemd. Wat is de output van 'lsb_release -r'?
<schoc> weer dezelfde boodschap
<lordievader> schoc: Oke, 1 laatste poging 'uname -a'
<schoc> ok
<schoc> ik word gek, weer dezelfde
<lordievader> schoc: Dan is er iets heel goed stuk. Ik zou voor een reinstall van Trusty gaan.
<OerHeks> je tiept dit toch in terminal, niet links bovenaan in dash toch ?
<geurt> goedenavond
<Fermata> En zonder aanhalingstekend?
<schoc> in de terminal
<schoc> chris@chris:~$ "lsb_release -a" lsb_release -a: opdracht niet gevonden chris@chris:~$ 'uname -a' uname -a: opdracht niet gevonden chris@chris:~$ 'lsb_release -r' lsb_release -r: opdracht niet gevonden chris@chris:~$ lsb-release -r Opdracht ‘lsb-release’ niet gevonden, bedoelde u:  Opdracht ‘lsb_release’ uit pakket ‘lsb-release’ (main) lsb-release: opdracht niet gevonden chris@chris:~$ 'leb_release' Opdracht ‘leb_relea
<Fermata> Laat nou eens de aanhalingstekens weg.
<OerHeks> jemig, zonder '
<schoc> welke opdracht moet ik nu geven?
<lordievader> schoc: cat /etc/issue
<schoc> chris@chris:~$ lsb_rel lsb_rel: opdracht niet gevonden chris@chris:~$ 'lsb_rel' lsb_rel: opdracht niet gevonden chris@chris:~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l  chris@chris:~$
<schoc> er staat nu wel iets
<lordievader> Je kunt simpelweg upgraden naar Trusty.
<schoc> Ubuntu 12.04.4 lts \n
<schoc> ok, hoe doe ik dat precies?
<lordievader> schoc: sudo do-release-upgrade
<schoc> ok ga ik da proberen
<lordievader> Goed de meldingen lezen en niet zomaar op enter rammen.
<schoc> mag ik jullie hartelijk bedanken voor de ondersteuning
<schoc> ik ga mijn best doen
<geurt> succes
<geurt> ik heb ook nog een vraagstuk
<geurt> :)
<geurt> iemand hier verstand van hostapd, bridge-utils/openvswitch?
<schoc> nog een vraag, net het advies gekregen om sudo do-realease te doen
<schoc> dan geeft het systeem aan dat er geen nieuwe versie bestaat? vreemd ik werk met 12.04
<schoc> chris@chris:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade [sudo] password for chris:  Er wordt gecontroleerd of er een nieuwe Ubuntu-uitgave is Geen nieuwe versie gevonden chris@chris:~$
<schoc> iemand een idee
<OerHeks> do release upgrade kan geloof ik pas in juni ?
<geurt> OerHeks: het kan al nu.. mijn schoonzusje heeft dr laptop al geupgrade
<geurt> *het OS op de laptop
<OerHeks> tot dan moet het volgens mij op de oude manier? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<OerHeks> 13.10 naar 14.04 gaat wel ja.
<Fermata> Ik heb Xubuntu 13.10 via do-release-upgrade naar 14.04 geschopt.
<OerHeks> maar dit is de 12.04  lts, die hant tot de volgende milestone toch ?
<OerHeks> hant-hangt
<Fermata> Ja.
<geurt> maar de best practice is eigenlijk even wachten tot 14.04.1 uit is
<schoc> ok dan ben ik dus te vroeg
<schoc> ok thanks ik wacht het nog even
<OerHeks> het kan wél, via update-manager-core, maar je kan ook een maand of wat geduld hebben.
<geurt> keihard sources aanpassen \0/
<schoc> Ik heb geen haast, vast bedankt voor de ondersteuning, fijne avond
<geurt> tot zo schoc
<OerHeks> verse install zou ik doen. geen vuile grub met ouwe zooi enzo
<geurt> idd
<geurt> geen legacy
<geurt> maar OerHeks...ervaring met hostapd/bridge software?
<OerHeks> nee, ik las je vraag al een dag of wat geleden
<OerHeks> je wilt internet sharen, ics
<geurt> ik heb 8 gigabit interfaces
<geurt> en een wifi interface
<geurt> ik wil 1 uplink maken.. 7 interfaces  + wifi  voor lan gebruiken
<geurt> dns +dhcp draait allemaal
<geurt> heb een appliance bordje..de installatie van het OS ging via pxe en seriele poort :)
<geurt> haha
<geurt> voor de situatieschets
<OerHeks> oke, en wat is dan je issue?
<geurt> maar hostapd is de tool die dus van je wifi kaart een accesspoint maakt
<OerHeks> ja, de deamon
<geurt> die wil je normaal bridgen met je bedrade interfaces
<geurt> maar hostapd wil niet bridgen met openvswitch
<geurt> en alleen met bridge-utils
<geurt> en openvswitch is net iets meer van deze tijd
<geurt> nou heb ik al geprobeerd of ik een virtuele ethernet pair aan kon maken
<geurt> en dan 1 interface van de pair aan de openvswitch koppelen
<geurt> en de andere interface aan hostapd
<geurt> maar daar trapt hostapd helaas niet in
<OerHeks> openvswitch voor wan, hostapd voor lan/wifi?
<geurt> openvswitch voor bedraad lan en dus ook met hostapd zodat het interne netwerk bedraad of draadloos gewoon 1 broadcast domain wordt
<geurt> 1 range
<geurt> dat is wel zo fijn voor die auto discover protocollen als multicast dns .. dat is standaard begrensd tot 1 broadcast domain
<geurt> ik kan anders ook een aparte range voor bedraad en een aparte range voor draadloos gebruiken... dat intern routeren en met een truckje multicast dns toch mogelijk maken
<geurt> :P
<geurt> heel verhaal :) ik vind wel een oplossing maar vroeg me af of jullie al met dit bijltje gehakt haddden
<lordievader> geurt: Ik denk dat ##networking je wel verder kan helpen, dit klinkt als iets redelijk geavanceerds (lees niet standaard)
<lordievader> geurt: De wireless nic die je aan hostapd knoopt ondersteund master mode, neem ik aan?
<geurt> lordievader: accesspoint mode werkt uit de kunst op die nic
<geurt> alleen bridgen met openvswitch dus nog niet
<geurt> met bridge utils wel
<geurt> maar die tool vind ik wat minder mooi
<lordievader> geurt: Ik heb de backlog gelzen.
<lordievader> gelezen zelfs.
<lordievader> geurt: Wellicht weet #ubuntu-server ook het antwoord op je vraag.
<geurt> ja is een idee:)
<OerHeks> askubuntu :-)
<OerHeks> we heben ook een nl versie http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org/
<geurt> engels is geen probleem
<geurt> openvswitch gebruik ik ook voor openstack
<geurt> het is wel hip en happening
<geurt> en het voelt een stuk moderner dan bridge-utils
<lordievader> Ach, bridge-utils draait hier prima.
<geurt> thuis ook een appliance bordje met linux er op
<geurt> ?
<lordievader> geurt: Server met een paar VM's.
<geurt> ah op die manier
<OerHeks> ondersteund bridge-utils geen multicast dns?
<geurt> OerHeks: oh jawel maar ik vind openswitch een mooiere switch oplossing
<geurt> alleen daar kan hostapd dus niet mee praten
<geurt> maar routing met geknutsel om multicast dns mogelijk te maken is lelijker dan bridge-utils
<geurt> dus misschien moet ik gewoon bridge utils gebruiken
<lordievader> geurt: Het lijkt alsof ze het in Nottingham als huiswerk krijgen: https://github.com/homework/homework
<geurt> cool
<geurt> pagina even opgeslagen
<geurt> leuke tech
<OerHeks> "VS: gebruik voorlopig geen Internet Explorer" !
<kebabfish> VerStandig
<OerHeks> Het bericht zou leuker zijn, zonder dat laatste woordje.
<kebabfish> Maar dat zullen ze nooit zeggen, hoe komen ze anders aan alle info
<OerHeks> Ik vind het prima, zolang ze maar weten wie ik niet ben.
<OerHeks> heb je de laatste FCM #84 al gelezen ? http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2014/04/25/full-circle-84-making-apple-useful/
<kebabfish> lol
<kebabfish> wist niet eens dat dit magazine bestond
<kebabfish> gratis ook nog?
<OerHeks> ja, ik print ze wel eens uit
<OerHeks> er zijn er nog meer, voor gimp en open office
<kebabfish> leuk, weer wat leesvoer
<OerHeks> http://gimpmagazine.org/
<OerHeks> vraag je klant of ze een kleuren printer hebben en ram op de knop :p
<kebabfish> haha
<Parsec300> Hoi. Probeer mijn oude iMac om te toveren tot Linux box. Dat gaat tot nu toe best goed, maar krijg mijn ingebouwde wifi niet on-line. Het is een RT5370 en heb al wat paginaś gevonden, maar die werkten niet. De mod is geinstalleerd bij default, maar krijgt het niet online
<Parsec300> Iemand een idee. Ik heb overigens 14.04 geinstalleerd
<Parsec300> Het is een 2006 Intel iMac 20"
<OerHeks> laatste post van een uurke gelee >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218445&page=2
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> maar eerder al werd die 2800 blacklisten al genoemd, lees het hele stuk denk ik
<Parsec300> OerHeks, thanks
<OerHeks> werkt het?
<Parsec300> Uhm, lees net je berictje. Was even andere dingen aan het installeren. Heb interessante post gevonden over Debian en deze iMac om o.a. ook de camera te activeren
<OerHeks> mactel ppa ?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight?action=show&redirect=AppleiSight
<Parsec300> Oeh, die kende ik nog niet
<OerHeks> :-)
<Parsec300> Zou je de OS drivers houden of fglrx van AMD installeren?
<OerHeks> welke ati zit erin ?
<Parsec300> 1600
<OerHeks> radeon.modeset=0 nomodeset >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac#Graphics_.2BAC8_Video
<OerHeks> ja, ik lees wel eens mee in #ubuntu
<Parsec300> Cool ^_^ wat een resources! Thanks
<OerHeks> nou goed checken of je fan wel draait..
<OerHeks> fanctrl is geloof ik niet meer nodig, maar toch..
<Parsec300> MÅÅ'n kids willen namelijk Minecraft kunnespelen en die draait op dit moment niet zo soepel en op OSX wel. Denk dat het met die fglrx driver wel sneller zal gaan
<Parsec300> Right, ook een goeie
<OerHeks> "For Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty, search for and install macfanctld package in Ubuntu Software Center after checking for updates. "  oh yeah
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/tag/ubuntu-on-macbook/
<OerHeks> ik voelde al zoiets ..
<Montana> Hee
<OerHeks> :-)
<Montana> Iemand die kan helpen.
<Montana> "?
<OerHeks> Wie weet, stel je vraag en wacht rustig af :-)
<Montana> Ben de hele dag al bezig maar ik krijg Ubuntu niet naast Windows 8 gedraaid
<OerHeks> hmm windows 8 met EFI neem ik aan?
<OerHeks> Fastboot uitschakelen, en de uefi manual volgen ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Montana> Telkens als ik aangeef 'instslleren in Windows 8' dan kan ik geen schijfruimte kiezen maar herstart de computer
<Montana> Ik kan nergens Uefi vinden
<Montana> Wat bedoel je met w8 met efi?
<Montana> Ben een echte leek op dit gebied, sorry!
<OerHeks> EFI is de nieuwe bios, meestal aanwezig op windows7/8 machientjes
<OerHeks> Ik heb het zelf niet, weet alleen van die manual.
<Montana> Heb Windows 7 meegeleverd gekregen maar later w8 aangeschaft
<Montana> fastboot is via systeeminstellingen uitgeschakeld
<Parsec300> OerHeks, thanks again
<OerHeks> succes Parsec300
<OerHeks> Montana, laat je windows 8 de ruimte vrijmaken, en dan booten en de installer zijn gang laten gaan?
<OerHeks> de installer de ruimte laten verkleinen word al tijden afgeraden
<Montana>  Geen idee.. Heb dat iso bestand via unetbootin z'n gang laten gaan
<Montana> Wel zelf 20gb vrijgemaakt
<Montana> Maar als ik deze wil bewerken staat er onbruikbaar
<Montana> In de installatie zeemaat
<Montana> Zegmaar
<OerHeks> Ik heb geen idee meer wat je zou kunnen doen of proberen.
<montana_> balen zeg..
<montana_> niemand verder die iets weet over windows 8 en ubuntu?
<montana_> heb het ook al met lili geprobeerd
<montana_> is er niemand verder?
<montana_> dan kan ik ergens anders hulp zoeken, in plaats van hopen op een oplossing ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Gilbert_> Heb ik net linux mint 13 face geïnstalleerd, geeft mijn firefox de melding: invoer/uitvoerfout.  Wat nu te doen ik heb maar een browser in het downloadpakket?
<trijntje> Gilbert_: wat bedoel je met 'downloadpakket'?
<trijntje> en wat bedoel je met 'linux mint 13 face'
<Hardware> Goede middag
<lordievader> o/
<Fermata> Hm.
<ynze> goedendag allen!
<lordievader> o/
<ynze> lordievader:hier de Eee pc met ubuntu 14!!!!!
<ynze> Het werkt ideaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal!!
<ynze> en snel!
<ynze> op stoute winken 1x geinstalleerd, werkte snel. Nogmaals gedaan en werkte sneller!
<ynze> Geef het door, geef het door!
<ynze> Spreek u later. Groet!
<OerHeks> :-)
<rvdv> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-30
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<TopGear> Hoihoi. Iemand enig idee hoe verstandig het is een 2e swap partitie te hebben? Mijn nieuwe Ubuntu installatie pakt nu ook de swap van de vorige installatie mee en beide swap partities staan nu op swapon én ze worden dus gemount at boot door fstab.
<lordievader> Ik vind het persoonlijk niet zinnig om twee swap parities te hebben. Neemt alleen maar ruimte in.
<Fermata> Ik heb het vermoeden dat het geen kwaad kan, though.
<lordievader> Een swap partitie is niet gelinkt aan 1 install, iedere Linux install kan er gebruik van maken.
<TopGear> Zoiets dacht ik ook al. Nu de vleeschvraag: SWAP op de HDD of op de SSD houden?
<Fermata> Ik zou het op de HDD zetten.
<Fermata> Wordt je swap vaak gebruikt?
<lordievader> Hoeveel ram heb je?
<TopGear> Ik heb 6GB maar ik gebruik de SWAP nauwelijks. Ik suspend/hibernate niet (cold boottime ~10 sec nu).
<Fermata> Dan: HDD.
<lordievader> +1
<Fermata> Linux is zelf goed in bepalen wat zinvol is om in swap te zetten.
<TopGear> Dan kan 'ie van de SSD af. Moet ik nog wel even wat klooien met de fstab. Wordt lullig als ik de verkeerde lijn eruit mieter :p
<Fermata> Ja, je / zou ik laten staan.
<Fermata> :P
<TopGear> Hahahahaha, die is in fstab wel getagd anders.
<TopGear> Met een ekte #hastag.
<TopGear> Hee, je kan tegenwoordig blijkbaar je actieve partitie resizen in gparted. Mooi.
<lordievader> Gebruik je lvm?
<TopGear> Nope.
<TopGear> Windows kon dit ook al tho.
<TopGear> Kan Ubuntu trouwens even swaploos draaien?
<Fermata> Zeker.
<Fermata> Mijn Xubuntu-installatie heeft niet eens swap.
<trijntje> je kan altijd nog zram-config installeren, daarmee ruil je wat CPU-tijd voor extra swap, maar met 6GB ram denk ik niet dat je het verschil gaat merken
<lordievader> Je kunt dan wel zo nu en dan de OOM killer tegenkomen.
 * trijntje maakt altijd een swapfile, is even snel en minder gedoe bij installatie
<TopGear> Oh, oké. Dan kan ik de extended partition van de HDD gooien. Ubuntu gaat sowieso van die schijf af - staat nu op de SSD.
<TopGear> En zo'n SSD met Ubuntu is SNEL.
<TopGear> Swapfile? Wasda?
<lordievader> In plaats van een partitie een file ergens op je filesystem die als swap wordt gebruikt.
<trijntje> Google 'swapfile linux' voor handleiding
<Eddy> Hallo, ik heb een probleempje om me te registeren. Kunt u mij helpen?
<jeevah> hallo ik heb een probleem met het inloggen op mijn ubuntu bestuuringssyteem wat kan ik doen ?
<jeevah> ik ben namelijk mijn wachtwoord vergeten
<lordievader> jeevah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<jeevah> dankje
<TopGear> Dat vond Windows niet zo leuk :p
<lordievader> Dat?
<TopGear> lordievader, Het herpartitioneren... Straks een herinstallatie van W8.1.
<usbuntu> hi waar kan ik een sync programma vinden?
<lordievader> usbuntu: Die heb je al rsync ;) (zie "man rsync")
<usbuntu> thanks. maar dit is voor command line, heb je ook een voor graghische?
<lordievader> usbuntu: Grsync? http://www.opbyte.it/grsync/
<usbuntu> @Lordivader tnx. ik ga he tproberen
<Michel_> Hii allen
<Michel_> Yes. lubuntu geinstalleerd op een wat oudere XP machine.
<Michel_> Iemand hier ervaring mee?
<lordievader> Michel_: Heb ik bij mijn ouders gedaan.
<Michel_> Aha. Cool. Heeft wel een beetje de Windows look. Niet helemaal,
<Michel_> maar wel lekker Basic.
<Michel_> Weet jij toevallig of er ook en Powerpoint-prog bestaat voor Lubuntu 14.04?
<lordievader> Michel_: Libreoffice.
<Michel_> Zou Impress op Lubuntu kunnen?
<trijntje> lijkt me wel, tenzij de pc heel weinig geheugen heeft. Probeer het uit zou ik zeggen ;)
<trijntje> apt://libreoffice-impress
<Michel_> Het was wel even zoeken hoe je een <niet ondersteunde> printer/scanner aan de praat moet krijgen.
<Michel_> ik werd behoorlijk in het diepe gegooid met een Terminal etc. Pff, wel gelukt overigens.
<Michel_> Kost je een dag.....
<Michel_> maar dan heb je ook wat....
<Michel_> Moest ook uitzoeken of AbiWord standaard kan Saven op *.doc  extentie.
<Michel_> Is ook gelukt.
<trijntje> het voordeel van een terminal is dat het zo precies is, terwijl als je moet uitleggen ga naar dit en dit programma, klik op het derde icoontje van rechts, en selecteer dan de 5e optie van boven, dan gaat er een stuk meer fout
<Michel_> Hihi, ja, daar zit wat in!
<Michel_> De vragen die in kreeg waren best wel duidelijk: wil je dit? ja/nee           Wil je dat? ja/nee.
<Michel_> en dan gaat ie zelf van alles 'builden' etc.
<Michel_> Wat er gebeurd is weet ik niet, maar 'het licht brandt' <het werkt> ....
<trijntje> ah, zelf de driver gebouwd? Das best die-hard als je net begonnen bent ;)
<Michel_> oh, eh ja. eh tnx. Ben al bijna een allround profesional..... hihi
<Michel_> Je moet geen 'haast' hebben in ieder geval.... en geen 'gezeur' om je heen.... Nou, nu alleen Impress er nog op en dan is het klaar.
<lordievader> Michel_: Nice, gelijk een beetje ervaring met het compileren van software :)
<Michel_> Tnx! Was best wel spannend. Veel tijd erin stoppen en dan maar hopen dat het niet voor niets is geweest...
<Michel_> Maar goed.
<Michel_> Ik ga afsluiten
<Michel_> en kokkerellen
<Michel_> (jaja, kan ik ook)
<Michel_> Vanavond nog naar de muziekrepetitie. Effe wat anders...
<Michel_> Allemaal mazzl en tot een volgende keer!
<TopGear> Zo. Problemen zijn opgelost. Windows 8.1 draait voortaan virtueel in Ubuntu 14.04. Lekkah snapshots maken houdt de boel wel werkend.
<pol> Na update 12.04 werkt mijn logtech dinovo edge toestenbord niet meer, heb gezocht. Komt erop neer dat ik een bestandsmap moet hernomen  /lib/udev/rules.d/62-bluez-hid2hci.rules (/lib/udev/rules.d/97-bluetooth-hid2hci.rules in 12.04) and changed "hiddev" to "hidraw". Then rebooted. zou dit graag proberen maar kan de map niet hernoemen heb er de rechten niet voor alles staat op een lichte achtergrond kan niet ingeven eigenaar is root. H
<lordievader> pol: Het is een bestand... Maar je hebt sudo rechten om hem te renamen: sudo mv /lib/udev/rules.d/97-bluetooth-hid2hci.rules /lib/udev/rules.d/62-bluez-hid2hci.rules
<pol> ja heb daar al van gehoord met sudo kun je alles, maar dat is in het zarte scherm en met de poot in te geven. de vraag is waar kan ik dat scherm vinden?
<lordievader> pol: Er even vanuit gaande dat je Unity gebruikt: ctrl + alt + t
<pol> krijg dan deze error [sudo] password for christof:  Sorry, try again. na 3x smijt hij mij buiten, heb nogthans paswoord correct ingegeven
<trijntje> probeer het nog een keer zou ik zeggen, en kijk of capslock niet aan staat
<lordievader> pol: sudo vind van niet.
<lordievader> En daarin heeft pam eigenlijk altijd gelijk.
<pol> gaat niet, kan wel zeggen als ik mijn paswoord intik blijft de cursor op het zwarte scherm staan er knipperen, moet deze niet verschuiven na aanslag van een toets
<lordievader> pol: Nee dat klopt dat deze blijft staan.
<pol> bedankt voor de tips lordievader maar moet ophouden de pattaten zijn klaar tot de volgende grt
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-01
<Michel> aloha allen
<Michel> hoe de-installeer ik Lubuntu 14.04?
<Michel> Loopt vast.
<Michel> Low mem errors.
<Michel> doet niet wat ie moet doen
<Michel> traag opstarten
<Michel> Her installatie heeft NIET geholpen
<Michel> dus: weg er mee en
<Michel> dan geheel opnieuw installeren
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Michel> Aloha
<Michel> haiii
<Michel> Heeft iemand kennis van Lubuntu 14.04 ?
<Michel> Hallo Jan
<Michel_> Een goede middag. Heeft er iemand ervaring met Lubuntu 14.04 ?
<lordievader> Ik heb ervaring met Kubuntu, maar de core is hetzelfde.
<Michel_> OK. tnx. Wel.... de volgende situatie is gaande:
<Michel_> nadat ik iets veranderd had aan de beeldschermaansturing... <ben de naam kwijt>, allerlei problemen zoals:
<Michel_> zwart scherm, low mem errors, niet opstarten meer....
<Michel_> nu wil ik van Lubunt af.
<Michel_> Dus de-installeren.
<Michel_> Hoe doe je dat?
<lordievader> Low mem errors, wow. Wat zijn de specs van die machine?
<Michel_> De iso-cd heeft wel de optie: Lubuntu verwijderen en opnieuw installeren.
<Michel__> Sorry, had even geen internet
<Michel__> verbinding
<Michel__> Pff eh Dell Optiplex 270
<Michel__> 270 GX of zo <of XG>
<Michel__> Maar Lubuntu heeft 1 dag goed gedraaid.
<Michel__> Snap niet dat ie in de stress schiet
<Michel__> 2,3 Ghz speed en
<Michel__> 1,5Gb ram
<Michel__> moet toch allemaal voldoende zijn
<Michel__> Maar.. hoe de-installeer in Lubuntu?
<lordievader> Michel__: Dat is inderdaad prima. Heb je een vervanged OS?
<Michel__> Nou Win XP staat er nog op..
<Michel__> Ik weet niet hoe ik Lubuntu moet verwijderen.
<lordievader> Verwijder eerder XP.
<lordievader> Hoe werkte de live-cd van Lubuntu?
<Michel__> oeps. Maar dan heb ik helemaal geen 'reserve' systeem meer om wat op te zoeken....
<lordievader> XP is nu een grote ellende geworden, iets dat je echt niet meer kunt gebruiken.
<Michel__> Live Cd werkt prima. Heb al de optie:   'Herinstallatie' gebruikt. Probleem NIET verholpen.
<lordievader> Zou je de output van "lshw" (mogelijk eerst installeren met "sudo apt-get install lshw") willen pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Michel__> Eén optie is nog: Live CD: optie: Lubuntu verwijderen en opnieuw installeren.
<Michel__> Geen idee waar je het over hebt
<Michel__> sorry
<lordievader> Michel__: Terminal commando's, geeft weer wat er allemaal in je systeem zit.
<Michel__> Ik snap niet dat ie het een hele dag doet, en na een aanpassing <ik wilde Numlock AAN hebben bij opstarten> gaat ie moeilijk doen.....
<lordievader> Michel__: Open eens met ctrl + alt + t een terminal, en tik in "lshw" (zonder "") en druk op enter.
<Michel__> OK. En als dat gedaan is, wat is dan de volgende stap?
<lordievader> Michel__: Wat is de output daarvan?
<Michel__> Is PC bij iemand anders. Zit nu thuis met Ubuntu. Weet niet of het verstandig is. Strax doet deze het ook niet meer....  :)
<Michel__> Of kan het geen kwaad?
<lordievader> Hmm, nee het kan geen kwaad maar het heeft ook geen zin om het op een andere pc uit te voeren dan die met het probleem.
<Michel__> Ok. wat mag er NIET staan in de output? Wat zou er WEL in moeten staan?
<lordievader> Het commando laat zien wat er in het systeem zit en welke drivers ervoor zijn geladen. Het is compleet zinloos om dit op een andere pc te gaan draaien.
<Michel__> Ja, ik snap. Eh, maar als ik van de week weer op die andere PC zit, dan wil ik weten <op voorhand>  wat er WEL of NIET in hoort te staan. Wat zou het conflict kunnen veroorzaken denk je?
<Michel__> Ik probeer even de site te vinden waar ik het vandaan heb gehaald. Momentje....
<Fermata> We weten niet wat er wel of niet hoort in te staan voor we weten wat er in zit, lijkt me zo.
<lordievader> Nogmaals het laat zien wat er in de pc zit en welke drivers deze ervoor heeft geladen. Het is zeer moeilijk op zonder het systeem te kennen te voorspellen wat hij zal uitspugen. Of de output klopt is niet heel erg ter zake, waar het mij omgaat is info vergaren. Debuggen is meer een proces van achterhalen wat de oorzaak is dan dom fixes proberen.
<Michel__> OK. tnx. Je hebt gelijk. < kan de site nog niet vinden >. Toch mag 2.3Ghz en 1.5 gb geen probleem zijn voor Lubuntu.
<Michel__> Ja hebbes.
<Michel__> iets met:   /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Michel__> daarin moest ik een regel toevoegen....
<Michel__> iets met 'greeter'
<Michel__> dit dus:  greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on
<Michel__> en vanaf dat moment, allerlei problemen.
<Michel__> Hoe draai ik dit proces weer terug? Hoe maak ik het ongedaan?
<lordievader> Het lijkt mij enigzins sterk dat dat de oorzaak is. Maar je kunt simpel weg die lijn er weer uit halen.
<Michel__> Mm, met moeite kwam ik weer op die plek terecht waar ik die regel heb toegevoegd. Maar....
<Michel__> die hele regel stond er niet meer in.
<Michel__> Dus kan ie ook niet verwijderd worden.
<Michel__> Een andere optie is: Live CD: Lubuntu Verwijderen en Herinstalleren.
<Michel__> Of heb je nog een andere suggestie?
<lordievader> Ah was dat voor de reinstall?
<lordievader> Dat je die lijn had toegevoegd bedoel ik.
<Michel__> Wow, eh effu denken, wat ik uitgespookt....
<lordievader> Dat zou namelijk een goede verklaring zijn waarom die regel weg is.
<Michel__> Ja, voor de reinstall had ik die regel toegevoegd.
<Michel__> Daarna ging het mis.
<Michel__> En moest ik reinstall
<Michel__> maar dat helpt niet.
<lordievader> Heb je belangrijke data op die machine staan die niet gebackupt is?
<Michel__> nee
<lordievader> Dan zou ik zeggen dat je hem nogmaals herinstalleerd en daarbij eerst alles (ook XP) formatteerd.
<Michel__> Mm, ja. Das dan wel de allerlaatste stap die ik ga doen.
<lordievader> Omdat?
<Michel__> Snap gewoon niet dat: Lubuntu de hele dag draaid en na dat geintje met 'greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on' de boel vast loopt...
<lordievader> Dat is ook zeer waarschijnlijk niet de oorzaak.
<Michel__> Als ik dat NIET had gedaan, dan was er dus niets aan de hand geweest.
<Michel__> Ow.
<Michel__> Ben wel heeeel erg benieuwd wat de oorzaak zou kunnen zijn.
<lordievader> Same here.
<Michel__> Pff, als smartphones van Linux/... ook zo gaan werken. Hoop t nie.
<Michel__> Ben wel benieuwd naar een smartphone met deze OS.
<Michel__> 'Lekker anders'
<Michel__> In ieder geval mijn dank voor je tijd! En eetze alvast!
<Michel__> Oh ja. Nog iets gevonden over 'Ubuntu versnellen'...
<Michel__> <mijn eigen PC>
<Michel__> Heb er nog niet op gekeken: https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/fouten#TOC-Swapneiging-is-te-hoog:-op-computers-met-weinig-RAM-geheugen-is-Ubuntu-erg-traag
<Michel__> Iets met het geheugen....
<Michel__> Iemand hier ervaring mee?
<lordievader> Zeker, maar voordat je daar naar gaat kijken moet je enige inzage hebben in het swap gebruik.
<Michel__> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness    ?
<Michel__> Hoe kan ik trouwens in een Terminal tekst 'plakken'?
<Michel__>  Blijf typen zo, op deze manier...
<Michel__> Ah. Duidelijk
<Michel__> Swapp staat op 60 ...
<rvdv> tekst selecteren en met middelste muis knop klik je het zo op de prompt in een terminal
<rvdv> Dit was trouwens bedoeld als antwoord op de vraag van Michel__ : -> Hoe kan ik trouwens in een Terminal tekst 'plakken'?
<Michel__> Dank je! Stoomcursus Ububtu...
<Michel__> Maar goed, de Swapp staat op 60 en zou op 10 moeten staan. Iemand ervaring. Werkt het systeem dan ook idd sneller/beter?
<Michel__> Heeft het nut om dit uit te voeren?
<lordievader> Als het systeem normaal geen swap gebruikt maar het geen donder uit.
<Damien> Hoi
<Damien> Ik wil heb ubuntu geinstalleerd
<Damien> Maar ik wil graag weten kan ikvook via mn tel internetten op ubuntu
<Damien> ????
<kebabfish> dat kan
<kebabfish> afhankelijk van de telefoon
<Damien> hoe
<kebabfish> telefoon aansluiten
<Damien> iphome
<kebabfish> ah, daar weet ik niks van :p
<Damien> Jammer
<Fermata> Ik wist eerlijk gezegd niet eens dat dat met een iPhone onder Windows/Mac OS X kon.
<Damien> Ik weet alleen dat ik persenol hotspot moet in schakelen
<lordievader> Damien: Wellicht dat dit je verder helpt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89949/how-do-i-tether-internet-from-my-iphone
<kebabfish> haha, wilde ik net posten
<lordievader> kebabfish: Great minds think alike ;)
<kebabfish> lol
<vallie> Hallo allemaal!
<lordievader> o/
<vallie> ik ben enthousiast geworden voor ubuntu en heb een live usb aangemaakt en deze op mijn laptop met windows 8 goed geinstalleerd. Nu wil ik hem op mijn toshiba met windows 7 installeren, maar i k krijg allemaal fouten\
<vallie> ik ben al 5 dagen bezig en ik hoop echt dat iemand van hier me kan helpen
<vallie> de live usb werkt, ik heb voldoende vrije ruimte voor ubuntu.. maar tijdens het installatieproces slaat hij de optie over waar je kunt kiezen tussen installeren naast windows, windows verwijderen en ubuntu installeren of iets anders
<vallie> hij skipt dat scherm en gaat direct door naar schijfbeheer, maar deze blijft leeg
<vallie> en dan kan ik niets meer doen
<vallie> sorry, veel info, maar ben ten einde raad
<lordievader> vallie: Interessant. Zit je momenteel in een live-environment?
<vallie> nee, ik zit nu gewoon in windows
<vallie> werd er even helemaal gek van
<vallie> maar het grootste probleem is dat hij dus de optie om installatievorm te kiezen overslaat, en direct naar schijfbeheer gaat (wat normaal oppopt als je 'iets anders' kiest).. en dat scherm blijft leeg en hier kan ik niets in doen
<lordievader> Hmm, too bad. Zou je op je laptop deze chat kunnen openen en de Toshiba willen opstarten met de live-usb?
<vallie> ga ik direct doen. tot zo
<vallie_> ben ik weer, inmiddels in de live omgeving
<vallie_> duurde even, maar dan heb je wat ;)
<lordievader> vallie_: Weet je hoe je een terminal opent?
<vallie_> ja
<lordievader> vallie_: Zou je de output van  "sudo fdisk -l" willen pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<vallie_>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048     3074047     1536000   27  Hidden NTFS WinRE /dev/sda2         3074048   514297855   255611904    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda4       946292736   976756735    15232000   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS  Disk /dev/sdb: 32.0 GB, 32017047552 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3892 cylinders, total 62533296 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sect
<lordievader> vallie_: Vandaar de paste.ubuntu.com ;) maakt het leesbaar en houd het hier schoon.
<vallie_> sorry ben een officiele leek
<vallie_> heb hem geplakt
<vallie_> en nu?
<vallie_> download as text?
<lordievader> Na het uploaden de url kopieren, en hier plakken.
<vallie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374724/
<vallie_> oke, duidelijk
<lordievader> Hmm, vreemde filesystems.
<lordievader> Is sdb een ssd overigens?
<vallie_> sorry, ik heb er allemaal weinig verstand van.. kan ik dat ergens opzoeken misschien?
<vallie_> is solid state drive?
<lordievader> vallie_: Ik denk dat als je het niet weet het wel geen ssd is, zou je de output van "lshw" willen geven?
<vallie_> ga ik nu doen
<lordievader> Ja ssd staat voor solid state drive.
<vallie_> ik weet de afkorting, maar wat het is... haha
<lordievader> Mogelijk is lshw niet geinstalleerd, deze kun je installeren met "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install lshw"
<vallie_> krijg een hele rits
<vallie_> dus neem aan dat het geinstalleerd is
<lordievader> vallie_: Check, misschien wel handig om pastebinit te installeren, maakt het copieren wat makkelijker.
<lordievader> sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&lshw|pastebinit
<vallie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374777/
<lordievader> Nvm ;)
<vallie_> sorry?
<lordievader> Hmm, zou je hem nog een keer willen draaien maar nu met sudo? (sudo lshw)
<vallie_> ja
<lordievader> (nvm = nevermind)
<vallie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374787/
<vallie_> ik ben blij dat jij er wijs uit kan worden
<vallie_> als ik ubuntu start vanaf die live usb dan kan ik live modus doen. Maar als ik hem start via virtualise this key dan geeft ie een foutmelding. Weet niet of dat toegevoegde waarde is voor jou om te weten?
<lordievader> "Virtualize this key"?
<vallie_> ja, sorry type foutje
<lordievader> Maargoed sdb is inderdaad een ssd. Leuk laptopje overigens.
<vallie_> is inderdaad een leuk laptopje, als ie niet iedere keer vast zou lopen en tig virussen zou hebben ;)
<vallie_> maar omdat ik een leek ben krijg ik het allemaal niet gefixt
<lordievader> Ik denk dat hij de opties niet geeft omdat je twee storage devices hebt en ubiquity hoogstwaarscijnlijk geen flauw idee heeft wat hij er mee aan moet.
<vallie_> en weet jij wat ik er mee kan doen om ubuntu te installeren?
<lordievader> Je wilt er een dualboot van maken gok ik?
<vallie_> klopt
<vallie_> naja, hoeft niet perse.. Windows mag er van mij ook af
<vallie_> heb geen waardevolle progs of docs meer er op
<lordievader> Ik denk dat je handmatig de partitionering moet gaan doen.
<vallie_> ik heb via gparted al wat dingen aangepast en vrije ruimte vrijgemaakt
<vallie_> ik heb maar 1 primaire partitie
<vallie_> heet dat zo?
<vallie_> de andere 3 zijn niet primair
<lordievader> Ubuntu is ook tevreden met logische partities.
<vallie_> kun jij me door dat proces heen helpen?
<vallie_> zijn allemaal geen dynamische
<lordievader> Dat is mooi.
<lordievader> Heb je ruimte vrijgemaakt op sda (hdd) of op sdb (ssd)?
<vallie_> waar kan ik dat zien?
<vallie_> sda
<vallie_> zie ik op gparted
<vallie_> alles is sda
<lordievader> Hmm, gezien de partitie tabel is er geen ruimte vrij.
<vallie_> en 1 unallocated
<vallie_> genoeg ruimte
<vallie_> huh, nu weer niet
<vallie_> staat een sleutel bij dev/sda2 in gparted
<lordievader> Deze mag je unmounten.
<vallie_> gedaan
<lordievader> Resize de grootste Windows partitie zodat je vrij ruimte creeert.
<lordievader> Maak daar die partities aan.
<vallie_> al gedaan
<vallie_> unallocated is 205.99 GiB
<vallie_> en die sda2 is 243.77 GiB
<vallie_> maar heb 2 unallocateds
<vallie_> 1 van 8.02 MiB en die andere van 205.99 GiB
<vallie_> hoe maak ik 3 partities aan?
<vallie_> sorry, die partities
<lordievader> Voor en na sda4?
<vallie_> jup
<lordievader> Ik zou die van 8MB eigenlijk weghalen.
<vallie_> hoe doe ik dat
<lordievader> Door een aangrenzende te vergroten. Ik weet niet hoe je die hebt gecreeert (die vrije ruimte)
<vallie_> gewoon door die sda2 te verkleinen
<vallie_> moet ik daar dan nog 8.02 mib bij doen?
<vallie_> zodat die laatste wegvalt?
<lordievader> Maak sda2 maar weer 8 mb groter zodat het gat weg is.
<vallie_> onderste blijft staan
<vallie_> ook na bijvoegen van 8mib bij sda2
<lordievader> Onderste? Die van 200Gb?
<vallie_> die 8.02 unallocated blijft bestaan, onder sda4
<lordievader> Hmm, zou je een screenshot kunnen sturen?
<vallie_> ik probeer het even opnieuw
<vallie_> wellicht iets verkeerd ingetikt
<lordievader> Je kunt hier http://imagebin.org/?page=add voor gebruiken.
<lordievader> In gparted kon je toch gewoon randen slepen?
 * lordievader tijd geen gparted meer gebruikt.
<vallie_> die unallocated van 8.02mib kan ik ook niks mee doen, alle opties blijven " bevroren"
<lordievader> Hmm, ach jammer dan.
<lordievader> In de 200 Gb vrije ruimte ga je 3 partities maken.
<vallie_> oke
<vallie_> in gparted?
<vallie_> uh, die is ook bevroren
<vallie_> kan alleen sda1, 2 en 4 aanpassen
<lordievader> Bevroren? Ik begin heel nieuwsgierig te worden hoe het eruit ziet.
<lordievader> Zou je een screenshot kunnen sturen?
<vallie_> waar slaat hij screenshot op
<vallie_> op ubuntu zegmaar
<lordievader> Err: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/08/screenshot-ubuntu/
<vallie_> ik weet hoe ik hem maak
<vallie_> maar hoe kan ik hem opslaan
<lordievader> Optie twee vraagt je niet gelijk iets op te slaan?
<vallie_> http://imagebin.org/308545
<vallie_> unallocated is geselecteerd (oranje), maar ik kan geen opties aanklikken. Zijn niet beschikbaar
<lordievader> Het plusje in de taskbar is niet grijs ;)
<lordievader> Blaadje met een plusje die moet je hebben.
<vallie_> oke top
<vallie_> en nu
<vallie_> terwijl ik die unallocated selecteer?
<vallie_> of gewoon random
<lordievader> Terwijl je die 200 Gb vrije ruimte hebt geselecteerd.
<vallie_> oke en nu
<lordievader> De eerste partitie wordt / (root) met type ext4. Ik maak deze zelf vaak 20 Gb, maar laten we voor de zekerheid 75 Gb nemen.
<lordievader> De tweede partitie word swap (type swap) met een groote van 5 Gb.
<vallie_> waar doe ik dat / (root) ?
<lordievader> Dat komt later, tijdens de installer ;)
<vallie_> 75 gib is toch 750000 mib?
<vallie_> moet ik die bij free space of new size doen?
<vallie_> sorry hoor voor mijn onwetendheid haha het is bijna genant
<lordievader> 75GB = 71525.57373046875 Mib.
<vallie_> en moet dat bij new size of bij free space preceding?
<lordievader> new size
<lordievader> Free space mag hij zelf uitzoeken, als het goed is is preceding 0.
<vallie_> ja
<vallie_> dus 71525 mib new size
<vallie_> en de rest laten staan zoals het staat?
<vallie_> free space wordt 129031 mib
<lordievader> Ik zie in [1] dat hij rekent in MB, maargoed is prima. [1] http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/gparted_new_partition.jpg
<lordievader> Free space following?
<vallie_> jup
<lordievader> Prima.
<vallie_> oke aanmaken?
<lordievader> Hit add :D
<vallie_> okidoki
<vallie_> gedaan
<vallie_> volgende?
<lordievader> De tweede partitie word swap (type swap) met een groote van 5 Gb.
<vallie_> wacht
<vallie_> het is niet mogelijk
<lordievader> ?
<vallie_> om meer dan 4 primaire partities te maken
<vallie_> wtf
<vallie_> hij gaf in windows schijfbeheer aan dat er maar 1 primaire was
<lordievader> Maak je hem logical.
<vallie_> apart...
<vallie_> hoe maak ik hem logical?
<lordievader> Onder "create as" staat "primary partition" dit kun je veranderen naar "logical".
<lordievader> Of extended, hoe ze het ook noemen.
<vallie_> bij format to?
<vallie_> hij is ext4
<vallie_> en hij zet hem niet in unallocated maar zet hem apart
<lordievader> Ik weet niet hoe accuraat deze screenshot is maar zie je daar "create as" staan? http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/gparted_new_partition.jpg
<vallie_> heb nog geen groen vinkje gedaan
<lordievader> Zou je nogmaals een screenshot willen posten?
<vallie_> kan alleen extended of primary
<vallie_> logical is weer niet aan te klikken, staat er wel tussen maar blijft " bevroren"
<vallie_> heb extended gedaan
<lordievader> Die moet je hebben ;)
<vallie_> nu al groen vinkje of nog een nieuwe creeeren?
<vallie_> http://imagebin.org/308548
<vallie_> zo ziet het er nu uit.. is dat goed?
<lordievader> Bijna, de extended partitie moet de volledige 200gb beslaan.
<lordievader> Ofwel hij moet 126 Gb groter worden.
<vallie_> dus wat gaan we doen? ;)
<vallie_> die partitie die ik net gemaakt heb, bewerken?
<vallie_> of eerst groen vinkje?
<vallie_> groen vinkje voor apply all operations heb ik nog niet gedaan
<lordievader> Rechts klik "New Partition #1" en resize.
<vallie_> en dan vsn ie 71525 moet ik 83125 maken?
<vallie_> 84125 bedoel ik
<lordievader> Hij moet zo groot worden dat er alleen unallocated binnen de extended partitie bestaan niet buiten.
<vallie_> moet ik hem dan naar max size trekken?
<lordievader> Correct
<vallie_> zodat er geen free space meer is?
<lordievader> Geen free space buiten jouw extended.
<vallie_> dan wordt het 200556 new size mib
<vallie_> goed?
<lordievader> Denk het ;)
<vallie_> http://imagebin.org/308549
<vallie_> staat nu zo
<lordievader> Jup, dat is helemaal goed.
<vallie_> dus nu groen vinkje?
<lordievader> Probeer nu nog eens / aan te maken.
<vallie_> apply all operations?
<vallie_> dan hebben we alleen dit nog gedaan.. niet dat iets wat jij zei met 5 mib
<lordievader> Laten we nog even wachten met apply all operations. Laten we eerst de partities maken.
<vallie_> oeps.. net apply
<vallie_> http://imagebin.org/308550
<vallie_> dit is het nu
<lordievader> Ach het maakt niet uit.
<lordievader> Maak nu eens / aan.
<vallie_> op unallocted 195 gib?
<lordievader> Ja.
<vallie_> en dan
<lordievader> Type ext4, 75 Gb groot.
<vallie_> das weer zoals net?
<lordievader> Jup
<vallie_> 71525
<vallie_> logical?
<vallie_> en free space precending staat op 1
<lordievader> Die kan niet op 0?
<vallie_> nee
<lordievader> Dan is 1 prima.
<vallie_> als ik hem wijzig in 0, dan springt hij terug naar 1
<vallie_> oke, aanmaken?
<lordievader> En ja, logical.
<vallie_> oke gedaan. what's next?
<lordievader> Swap, type swap, 5 Gb groot.
<vallie_> groen vinkje of nog 1 aanmaken op unallocated ? die is inmiddels veranderd naar 126.01
<lordievader> Swap aanmaken op unallocated ^
<vallie_> file system linux-swap?
<vallie_> en hoeveel mib is 5 gb
<vallie_> ook logical?
<lordievader> Jup.
<vallie_> blijft ook een 1 staan bij free space preceding
<lordievader> 4768 Mib
<vallie_> oke ook gedaan
<vallie_> nu groen vinkje en daarna screenshot erachteraan?
<vallie_> of eerst screenshot voordat ik apply?
<lordievader> Nope, nog 1 laatste partitie.
<lordievader> Weer op unallocated.
<vallie_> oke
<lordievader> Type ext4, groote alles dat nog vrij is.
<vallie_> dt zou 124260 zijn
<vallie_> logical? en free space preceding staat op 1
<lordievader> Logical, ja. Hoeveel free space following?
<vallie_> http://imagebin.org/308554
<vallie_> 0
<vallie_> volgens mij
<vallie_> apply?
<lordievader> Jup ziet er goed uit.
<vallie_> gedaan
<lordievader> Dan kun je nu de installer opstarten.
<vallie_> ojee
<vallie_> en dan is dit scherm weg?
<lordievader> Ja?
<vallie_> en eh.. wat doe ik bij schijfbeheer?
<lordievader> Zou je daarvan een screenshot willen sturen als je daar komt?
<vallie_> ik ben bang dat ik deze chat dan niet meer op kom
<vallie_> tijdens het installatieproces
<vallie_> of proces afbreken als ik bij schijfbeheer ben?
<lordievader> Hmm, pak je andere laptop ;)
<vallie_> oja
<vallie_> daar kom ik niet mee op wifi ineens.. wat raar
<lordievader> Kabel?
<vallie_> heb ik volgens mij niet
<vallie_> ik start die laptop even opnieuw op
<vallie1> ik ben er weer
<vallie1> ik ga nu het installatieproces starten
<lordievader> vallie1 == andere laptop?
<vallie_> http://imagebin.org/308557
<vallie_> nope.. krijg weer geen keuze en bij dit scherm blijft alles leeg... ik snap er geen snars van
<vallie_> moet ik misschien update download of third party uitschakelen?
<lordievader> Dat is inderdaad zeer vreemd, unmount sda2 eens en probeer het nog eens.
<vallie_> die unallocated van 8mib staat er ook nog
<vallie_> rechts bovenin staat ie geselecteerd op dev/sda (465.76 gib)
<vallie_> heb installatieproces weer gestart maar ik krijg weer niet de keuze om hem op een bepaalde manier te installeren en springt direct naar dat lege scherm, wat weer leeg blijft
<vallie_> legacy usb in bios, moet die aan of uit? of heeft dat er niets mee te maken?
<vallie_> de live usb stick werkt, want daarmee heb ik het ook op mn andere comp geinstalleerd
<lordievader> Zeer vreemd, je zou kunnen kijken of een ander flavour van Ubuntu hier ook last van heeft of eventueel de minmal installer gebruiken.
<vallie_> wat raad jij aan?
<lordievader> Qua flavour?
<vallie_> nee, wat zou nu het meest eenvoudig zijn
<vallie_> op die usb stick staat dus alles waarmee ik het op die andere laptop heb gezet
<lordievader> Wat ik hierboven zei ;)
<vallie_> dus ik wil liever niet met die stick klooien
<vallie_> hm.. ik ben bang dat het vanavond niet meer gaat lukken
<lordievader> Haastige spoed is zelden goed ;)
<vallie_> ik kijk er van het weekend nog even n
<vallie_> na
<vallie_> kunnen alle partities die we gemaakt hebben geen kwaad voor mn gebruik?
<vallie_> ik kan gewoon nu windows gebruiken
<vallie_> ?
<lordievader> Dat zou wel moeten, check het voor de zekerheid.
<vallie_> ga ik doen
<vallie_> in ieder geval bedankt voor je hulp!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<khildin> morning
<rvdv> 早安
<Jim_> hallo
<Jim_> het wachtwoord is zoek- the password is lost, help
<Kebabfish> geen probleem, kan zo opgelost worden
<Kebabfish> Jim_: https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/wachtwoordvergeten
<OerHeks> *tenzij je full disk encryptie gebruikt
<Jim_> Keabfish de link is voor Jim
<Jim_> beste Kebabfish, het betreft  niet de versie 14.4 maar een eerdere
<Kebabfish> werkt ook bij oudere versies
<Jim_> okee, Lubuntu-13.10 om precies te zijn
<Kebabfish> ook daar werkt het ;)
<Jim_> Zeer hartelijke dank hiervoor, met vriendelijke groet Jim
<marcoh> hallo ik een vraag over xubuntu is deze alleen via dvd te installeren of kan hij ook in een cd rom
<TyzzyT> Xubuntu is groter dan 700 mb dus dat gaat niet. Je moet echt een DVD gebruiken
<TyzzyT> Of een dual-layer CD, maar dat is niet aan te raden
<Kebabfish> marcoh: of, je maakt een usb stick klaar met xubuntu
<marcoh> heb hier nu een pc met dvd maar pakt de boot niet op dvd rom stuk? heb geen usb stick bij de hand wel mn mobiel met micro sd erin
<Kebabfish> mobiel zou ik niet gebruiken
<Kebabfish> staat de dvd wel als eerste apparaat ingesteld?
<marcoh> als ik de pc opstart kies ik in een lijst waarvan die moet starten dacht ik heb dvd rom gekozen maar alsnog start windows
<marcoh> zal zo tweede pc aansluiten zodat ik in deze in bios kan kijken.
<marcoh> heb het wel al op een pc werkend en werkt goed
<Kebabfish> ik ben even offline, maar ben met 5 min wel terug ;)
<marcoh> top thanks
<marcoh_> ga nu kijken in bios
<kebabfish> ok
<marcoh_> zit nu in bios bij de pc kies ik f2 bios of f8 choose device en toen had ik f8 gekozen boot from dvd bios IDE secondary master de dvd speler
<marcoh_> primary harde schijf
<marcoh_> das van de andere pc?
<marcoh_> ja dus
<kebabfish> kan je de dvd op de andere pc testen?
<marcoh_> heb de dvd net twee dagen geleden op deze geinstalleerd
<marcoh_> maar had toen eerst ubuntu erop en daarna xubuntu
<marcoh_> ben bang dat het aan de speler ligt
<kebabfish> er was ook iets met IDE, maar dat telt volgens mij alleen bij de harde schijf
<marcoh_> zoals nu zit ik in boot menu vraagt hij select a boot first device keuze uit floppy maxtor hd
<marcoh_> de dvd en int. lan
<marcoh_> bij de hd staat een + voor
<kebabfish> dat zal de eerste keuze zijn
<kebabfish> probeer dvd eens te selecteren?
<marcoh_> in boot menu?
<marcoh_> dan start windows op
<kebabfish> dan weet ik het helaas ook 123 niet
<OerHeks> klinkt als een dvd speler issue, IDE heeft jumpertjes die je goed moet zetten
<kebabfish> och ja, dat master slave gebeuren
<marcoh_> begint me iets te dagen dan moet de kast open toch ? jumpertyjes zitten op de hd?
<kebabfish> dvd, vlak naast de platte kabelaansluiting
<kebabfish> daar zit iets me 6 kleine metalen uiteinden, met een blokje daarop
<kebabfish> op 1 IDE kabel kan je soms 2 apparaten aansluiten, maar dan moet er 1 master en de ander slave zijn
<kebabfish> Met dat blokje kan je dat bepalen
<OerHeks> of cable select, dan is de langste connector de 2e device
<marcoh_> de langste doorlus is de dvd
<marcoh_> en als ik die van de cd rom eruit haal?
<kebabfish> de kabel hoeft er niet uit (tenzij je anders niet bij de jumper kan)
<marcoh_> jumper zoeken nu
<marcoh_> jumper zit op de dvd speler?
<OerHeks> als jij zegt dan het IDE is
<marcoh_> ik heb geen idee ben newbie
<kebabfish> hoe ziet de kabel naar de dvd speler er uit?
<marcoh_> platte kabel bedoel je dat?
<marcoh_> sorry was ff druk op het werk
<kebabfish> google het eens, ide kabel en sata kabel
<kebabfish> dan zie je het verschil direct
<marcoh_> ide kabel
<kebabfish> en zit de harde schijf aan dezelfe kabel?
<marcoh_> nee die zit op mb rechtstreeks
<marcoh_> moet ik die omruilen op het mb?
<kebabfish> zou niet hoeven
<kebabfish> maar ik moet eerlijk zeggen, mijn kennis omtrent die hardware is grotendeels kwijt :P
<marcoh_> ach ik wissel ze en kijk wat er gebeurt
<marcoh_> maar kan ik met zon oudje wel de usb live uitvoeren? las iets over pcs van voor 2005
<kebabfish> hmm, dat is nog de vraag
<kebabfish> indien er een usbstick in zit, dan kan je zien of die bij dat bootmenu in de bios verschijnt
<kebabfish> zo niet, dan is het een nogo
<marcoh_>  als ik dvd verkennen doe zegt ie plaats een schijf of een ander geschikt medium in station . dvd rom naar zn grootje?
<kebabfish> denk et
<marcoh_> kan ik er zo een andere dvd rom ingooien?
<marcoh_> heb dr nopg wel een denk ik
<kebabfish> een dvd speler?
<kebabfish> is die ook ide? of ondersteund het mb ook sata?
<marcoh_> nee allemaal ide denk ik tis allemaal oude meuk
<marcoh_> waar ik nu mee op het web zit heeft wel een werkende dvd miss die maar ff overgooien?
<kebabfish> kan, in ubuntu gebruik ik geen dvd speler :P
<kebabfish> alles gaat via het internet
<marcoh_> dan boot dvd en weer terugplaatsen
<marcoh_> ben alleen ff speler nodig voor installeren
<kebabfish> zodoende heb ik een externe dvd speler aangeschaft
<kebabfish> voor 15 euro een dvd speler voor meerdere pc's :)
<marcoh_> net muziek cd in de dvd maar reageert ook niet zal dus wel stuk zijn
<marcoh_> ga ik r ff uit haal ik hier de dvd uit is het gewoon plug and play?
<kebabfish> jup
<marcoh_> thanks als tlukt ga ik starks online en laat ik het weten kebabfish
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-03
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Petrov> hallo
<Petrov> welke config zou ik uitvoeren om een eigen key te makken (ssh-server) RSA - DSA - of ECDSA
<lordievader> Ik neem over het algemeen RSA-2048
<Guest17400> Heb net update gedaan van Ubuntu 13.10 naar 14.04. Bij het opstarten vul ik in het aanmeldscherm mijn wachtwoord in....het programma loopt niet door naar het buroblad. Hoe komtdat en wat kan ik er aan doe? Groet
<Justin_> Hi
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-04
<jw_> Iemand enig idee hoe ik toegang krijg op een 14.04 systeem
<trijntje> jw_: door je wachtwoord in te voeren?
<jw_> Dat is geüpgrade van een wubi 13.10 naar 14.04
<jw_> 'serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /'
<trijntje> wubi is ouwe software die niet meer ondersteund wordt voor 14.04. Kan je geen volwaardige installatie van ubuntu doen?
<OerHeks> wubi zou ik zeker niet upgraden idd
<jw_> Klopt, kan ik doen, maar ik had vooraf dingen moeten backuppen,  dat wil ik eigenlijk alsnog doen maar ik vrees dat het hiervoor te laat is
<trijntje> die data is nog wel terug te halen hoor, maar waarschijnlijk is de ubuntu in wubi niet meer te repareren
<jw_> Ik had al wat gelezen over een aanpassing in grub, maar een wubi install heeft geen grub
<trijntje> ik zou een ubuntu usb stick maken onder windows, en dan vanaf die usb opstarten en dan rondkijken of je je wubi data terug kan vinden
<OerHeks> ik kijk in deze guide, maar of dit gaat werken, fs driver laden in windows en dan zien of je de vdisk kan mounten ...
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_access_the_Wubi_files_from_Windows.3F
<jw_> Thx oerheks en trijntje, ik ga dit proberen
<Damien> Hoi
<Damien> Hoe krijg ik wifi op mijn pc
<Damien> Is er uemand
<Damien> ??
<Damien> Nee dua
<Damien> Dus
<Damien> Lordievader
<Damien> Oerheks
<Damien> (?? Vp
<Damien> Hallloooooe
<Eugene__> Hoi
<Damien> Hou
<Damien> Niemand anders is online
<Eugene__> Ik merk het
<Eugene__> Na doeg
<Damien> AJ
<lordievader> Wat een gedult toch weer...
<OerHeks> hips
<Michel_> aloha.
<Michel_> Heeft iemand een oplossing voor:   Pakketafhankelijkheden kunnen niet opgelost worden
<Michel_> ?
<OerHeks> moeilijk te zeggen, wat ben je aan het installeren ?
<OerHeks> soms werkt apt-get install -f
<Michel_> Haii Oerheks. Ik wel de app 'Shutter' installeren.
<OerHeks> standaard op ubuntu is gnome-screenshot geinsalleerd, misschien moet je die eerst removen
<OerHeks> +t ergens
<Michel_> WOW. Heb de 'Updater' aangezet: 59 stuks te installeren..... ?  What the ..... hoe komt ie aan zoveel spul...?
<Michel_> moet dat zoveel.
<josspyker> ja
<Michel_> Welke van de 'vinkjes' heb jij aan/uit staan in de 'updater'?
<Michel_> Nou, vooruit dan maar.....
<Michel_> Hoop dat 'Pakketafhankelijkheden kunnen niet opgelost worden' dan ook opgelost is....
<Michel_> alles heb voor en nadeel. Dit had ik dus niet in XP....
<josspyker> die doet een heleboel dingen stiekum
<Michel_> ow. oops...
<OerHeks> hmm updaten kan dat ook veroorzaken, afhankelijkheden
<Michel_> das ook niet netjes....
<OerHeks> nou, voordat je iets doet, installeren of verwijderen, updaten
<Michel_> wel/niet updaten....
<Michel_> heb nog nooit iets 'verwijderd'. Ben alleen maar bezig met updaten.
<Michel_> Wanneer is dat eens 'klaar'?
<OerHeks> want jouw request zonder updates kan een ander versienummer oproepen, en dan ga je
<Michel_> ja, ik had zoiets gelezen/begrepen.
<Michel_> Moet ik met updaten alle andere activiteiten / windows sluiten?
<Michel_> dus ook de chat?
<OerHeks> aleen als er een reboot word gedaan, of als je een running application in de lijst voorbij ziet rollen
<OerHeks> met een browser is dat wel handig
<Michel_> Welke van de 'vinkjes' heb jij aan/uit staan in de 'update Beheer'?
<OerHeks> soms alles behave proposed
<OerHeks> en cd
<josspyker> je kan gewoon de default gebruiken, moet genoeg zijn.
<Michel_> en welke vinkjes horen wel en niet bij   default ?
<josspyker> moet je ff aan OerHeks vragen, want ik heb nog al wat extra ppa's aan staan
<Michel_> pffff wat zijn ppa's ... <sorry>
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, ik weet niet zeker of backports standaard aanstaan
<Michel_> Pff backports.
<Michel_> ....
<Michel_> ik zie dat Shutter geinstalleerd is.... Geen idee wat ik wel/niet gedaan heb. Moet de updates nog uitvoeren.... Dus daar lag het niet aan...
<OerHeks> in het engels hier is er een 'revert' button, die zou defaults moeten doen
<Michel_> Ik zie, voor mij een hoop onnodige progs om geupdate te worden.... Althans, ze lijken mij onbelangrijk.
<Michel_> fast ,crossplatform audio eddittor.
<Michel_> LB
<OerHeks> hmm updates zijn gratis, ik zie het probleem niet zo
<Michel_> beetje de harde schijf volzetten met  .... ?  wat ik niet nodig heb.... <eh denk ik>
<Michel_> Bluetoot tools.
<Michel_> LB
<Michel_> Heb geen BT en wil geen BT. Waarom toch een update?
<OerHeks> het is standaard aanwezig, en je zou zomaar een bt-stickje erin kunnen proppen
<Michel_> 'Backup your live'   ?????????????//
<OerHeks> lijst van wenselijke applicaties
<Michel_> Ik ga wat vinkjes uitzetten hoor....
<Michel_> welke MOET ik uitzetten zodat ik geen onzin hoef te updaten?
<Michel_> ow. lijst van wenselijk.
<Michel_> zucht
<Michel_> ff kijken.
<OerHeks> je kan prima eruitgooien wat je niet nodig hebt, alleen sommige dingen horen bij de desktop, onlosmakenlijk.
<Michel_> in de TAB Ubuntu Software staan 4 vinkjes. Is dit correct?
<Michel_> Wat heb jij?
<Michel_> Pfff wat nu weer... !! Het scherm van Update Beheer staat vast/freeze
<OerHeks> och, zolang hdd nog knippert is hij flink aan het rekenen.
<Michel_> Bij de Tab 'Overige progs' staan 2 vinkjes aan. De onderste en de bovenste.
<Michel_> wat heb jij?
<OerHeks> ik kan meer PPA's hebben toegevoegd, 'bovenste en onderste' zegt mij niks
<OerHeks> welke staan uit dan?
<Michel_> wat zijn ppa's
<OerHeks> personal package archives, extra repositorys
<Michel_> :-)
<Michel_> tnx
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/SoftwareInstalleren#Indeling_van_de_pakketbronnen
<Michel_> Van die 59 nog de downloaden items ga ik uitvinken wat ik niet wil. Mag toch geen kwaad kunnen?
<Michel_> tnx. Dat wordt een Bladwijzer...
<OerHeks> kan kwaad ja. je krijgt de verbetering niet voor niets.
<Michel_> Ook als ik geen bluetoot heb/wil?
<OerHeks> gewoon updaten, en sraks eens kijken wat je kan de-installeren, bt tools ofzo
<OerHeks> Jups, firefox verwijderen kan ook prima
<Michel_> Oh? En dan?
<Michel_> Nou, hoop dat in die link ook staat hoe te de-installeren.
<Michel_> Trouwens....
<Michel_> op de PC waar ik Lubuntu probeerde te installeren, staat de hele boel vast. Nix werkt meer. Ja, alleen nog XP.
<Michel_> Ga Win-7 aanschaffen voor dat ding.
<Michel_> Is toch niet van mij, maar zoals het nu gaan met Ub/Lu/Xbuntu werkt het gewoon niet.
<Michel_> Toch raar: 2,3 Ghz en 1.5 Mb
<Michel_> moet ie gewoon aankunnen.
<Michel_> Maar nix.
<Michel_> Dan maar Win-7 proberen.
<Michel_> Ik ga updaten. Bij deze mijn hartelijke dank weer en trusten alvast !!
<OerHeks> have fun
<Michel_> :-)
<robvwier> kan ik ubunt7 gewoon server gewoon istaleren op een oude pc
<josspyker> ubuntu7?
<robvwier> nee de server versie hiervan
<robvwier> ubuntu 14. nogwat dat programa
<josspyker> bedoel je 12.04 of 14.04 server?
<Fermata> Dat is dus wat je krijgt wanneer serversoftware vrij beschikbaar is.
<OerHeks> kom maar een server installeren.
<josspyker> altijd handig toch?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-27
<TheEagerPadawan> is er een app voor ubuntu-linux die je toelaat om iso te creeren van folders en om iso te mounten?
<OerHeks> SImpel
<OerHeks> open brasero
<OerHeks> sleep je zooi er heen
<OerHeks> doe er GEEN cd of dvd in
<OerHeks> en druk op BRANDEN
<OerHeks> dan zie je de plaats van de iso
<OerHeks> en even wachten... pizzaaa!
<OerHeks> iso mounten is een ander verhaal
<TheEagerPadawan> k effe brasero er op zeten dan
<OerHeks> standaard aanwezig in ubuntu
<OerHeks> dit moet ook werken voor K3B geloof ik
<jpjacobs> waarom gebruilt ge niet gewoon een zip?
<jpjacobs> gebruikt
<TheEagerPadawan> .rar .zip or .iso - 't is gewoon ne andere manier van distributie
<TheEagerPadawan> waar .rar .zip  hoogst wss beter zijn voor je bandbreedte
<TheEagerPadawan> welke zooi raaden jullie meestal aan om op een nieuwe install te zetten
<jpjacobs> hangt er vanaf welke zooi je wilt gebruiken he
<jpjacobs> bij mij is't eerste openssh-server
<jpjacobs> dan vim, en tmux
<OerHeks> synaptic, restricted extras, vlc, clementine, clipit, clamav, gufw, gnome-system-tools , vim, geany, tmux, en ssh server idd
<OerHeks> en pipewalker, verslavend
<jpjacobs> en voor puur persoonlijke verslavingen:  J (jsoftware.com)
<OerHeks> en unrar deleten
<OerHeks> en dan ....
<TheEagerPadawan> bleachbit, filezilla ;)
<OerHeks> .. heel veel ppa's toevoegen https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=vivid
<OerHeks> hmm filezilla kan
<OerHeks> clonezilla ook
<OerHeks> firefox verwijderen
<TheEagerPadawan> baobab?
<TheEagerPadawan> firefox verwijderen en welke browser dan?
<OerHeks> leuk, om te zien waar je zooi zit
<OerHeks> chrome
<TheEagerPadawan> meer voorstanderen van de vuurvos :)
<OerHeks> hexchat of irssi prutsen
<TheEagerPadawan> check hexchat :)
<TheEagerPadawan> is er zo iets al totalcommander voor linux?
<OerHeks> bij hexchat de logname in %D-%n/%c.log veranderen, per dag een mapje
<OerHeks> !info mc
<OerHeks> hmmm
<OerHeks> midnightcomander
<TheEagerPadawan> had eerder gedacht aan krusader
<TheEagerPadawan> bleh zit dan me kde zooi
<TheEagerPadawan> zover ik weet ondersteund thunar geen split screens
<jpjacobs> emelfm?
<TheEagerPadawan> niceone
<TheEagerPadawan> thanks guys :)
<jpjacobs> np
<TheEagerPadawan> wat is de beste manier om met .docx files om te gaan? als ne externe gebruiker geen .odt ondersteund
<TheEagerPadawan> aangezien de meeste apps .docx nog niet geheel ondersteunen (aka je kan ze wel open, maar layout is fubar)
<OerHeks> weigeren, en vragen om een versie
<TheEagerPadawan> of ne vm creeren en er word in droppen
<jpjacobs> of met playonlinux word installeren
<jpjacobs> werkt betrekkelijk goed
<Ard_> ik heb een probleem bij het installeren van de download van Xubuntu: hij zoekt bij de start van de installatie naar een cdbrander. die zit niet op mijn laptop. Maar als ik dat branden annulleer, gaat 'ie niet verder. Hoe zit dit?
<Ard_> ik wil Xubuntu op mn laptop installeren. Maar daar zit geen cd/dvd-brander op. Wat nu? Kan het zonder?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-28
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Leo___> graag zou ik weten hoe ik mijn audio interface (externe geluidskaart) kan laten werken in Ubuntu Studio, Wie kan mij helpen?
<SCHAAP137> hoe wil je 'm gebruiken Leo___ ? met JACK en PulseAudio?
<Leo___> De externe geluidskaart is de Phase x 64 van terrasonique
<Leo___> met jack
<SCHAAP137> USB? Firewire?
<Leo___> usv
<Leo___> usb
<SCHAAP137> als je 'm aansluit en je zet 'm aan, wordt 'ie dan waargenomen in je Sound Settings?
<Leo___> ga het even checken
<SCHAAP137> in die standaard Sound Preferences / Sound Settings regel je PulseAudio
<SCHAAP137> JACK is weer verhaaltje apart, vooral als je dat goed wilt laten samenwerken met PulseAudio
<Leo___> nee, ik zie hem niet
<Leo___> heb gekeken bij input devices
<Leo___> enkel microfoon, of is dat hem
<SCHAAP137> ook niet zichtbaar bij output devices?
<SCHAAP137> als je een ingebouwde audio interface hebt, zal die sowieso daar genoemd worden, waarschijnlijk is die microfoon die je ziet daarvan
<SCHAAP137> als je 'm aansluit, en hij staat aan, en je herstart de machine; zie je 'm dan voorbij komen in de boot messages?
<SCHAAP137> dat kun je terugzoeken met 'dmesg' in een console
<SCHAAP137> krijg je de kernel messages zoals die voorbijkwamen bij het opstarten
<SCHAAP137> daarin zou je dan een uaudio device moeten zien
<SCHAAP137> zoiets:
<SCHAAP137> [    1.601711] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0763, idProduct=2012
<SCHAAP137> [    1.601778] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
<SCHAAP137> [    1.601863] usb 1-1.2: Product: FastTrack Pro
<SCHAAP137> [    1.601917] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: M-Audio
<SCHAAP137> dat zie ik met mijn M-Audio Fasttrack Pro
<SCHAAP137> typ in een console: dmesg | grep usb
<SCHAAP137> dan zie je alle regels uit dmesg, waarin het woord usb voorkomt; als Ubuntu 'm ziet, moet 'ie daartussen staan
<SCHAAP137> als 'ie niet zichtbaar is daar, dan herkent Ubuntu 'm niet, en is 'ie wrsch niet te gebruiken zonder specifieke drivers (lees: Windows of Mac OS X)
<SCHAAP137> en dat heeft dan (waarschijnlijk) als oorzaak dat de stuurprogramma's niet open source zijn voor die audio interface
<SCHAAP137> of dat de audio interface geen class-compliant modus heeft
<SCHAAP137> denk je dat je verder kunt met deze informatie, Leo___ ?
<Leo_____> sorry werd verbroken
<SCHAAP137> haha, jammer, hele lap tekst neergezet
<Leo_____> sry
<Leo_____> :O
<SCHAAP137> http://paste2.org/YOVOhW6z
<Leo_____> kan het nog een keer ?
<SCHAAP137> kun je hier teruglezen :)
<Leo_____> bedankt
<JanC> als je Engels kan, probeer dan eens te vragen in #ubuntu-studio
<SCHAAP137> theoretisch, zou het ook nog kunnen dat je 'm op een USB 3.0 poort hebt aangesloten, en Ubuntu er niet in slaagt om die poort terug te schakelen naar 2.0 of 1.1 modus (waarop 'ie mogelijk wel herkend zou worden)
<SCHAAP137> maar die kans acht ik erg klein
<SCHAAP137> of dat de poort 2.0 is, en Ubuntu de controller als EHCI herkent en daardoor niet naar 1.1 kan terugschakelen
<JanC> aangezien M-Audio vziw vooral (semi-)professionele geluidskaarten maakt?
<SCHAAP137> ja in Leo_____'s geval gaat het om een terrasonique (?)
<SCHAAP137> ben zelf niet bekend met dat merk
<JanC> oh ja
<SCHAAP137> hmm die verbinding daar is niet al te best :P
<JanC> lijkt me sowieso dat je meer kans hebt dat iemand ervaring heeft met obscure pro audio in #u-s dan hier  :)
<SCHAAP137> dat is waar, maar toevallig zit ik wel aardig diep in de audio, dus Leo had geluk
<JanC> goed om weten ook  :)
<JanC> Terrasoniq
<JanC> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Terrasoniq-Phase-Professional-Audio-Interface/dp/B003G5XH42
<SCHAAP137> een antwoord op al uw audio struggles
<SCHAAP137> ah ziet er wel aardig uit, lijkt n beetje op de mijne
<JanC> is ook handig zoeken met de juiste zoekterm  :)
<SCHAAP137> kdraai nu de -lowlatency kernel, maar moet zeggen, ik merk bijzonder weinig verschil
<SCHAAP137> aantal ms delay naar JACK is nog onveranderd
<Leo___> ik typte dmesg en hij vond hem wel
<Leo___> werd bij name genoemd
<Leo___> wat houdt dat voor mij in ?
<SCHAAP137> ah hij wordt wel herkend? dat is hoopgevend
<Leo___> ja
<JanC> SCHAAP137: normaal zie je sowieso alleen verschil wanneer de process scheduler onder stress staat
<SCHAAP137> theoretisch zou hij dan tussen je output devices genoemd moeten worden, als hij niet al bezet wordt door iets, zoals bijv. JACK
<Leo___> zal even kijken
<SCHAAP137> ah, okee JanC dat wist ik niet
<JanC> wel, niet noodzakelijk alleen dan
<Leo___> zal ik het even kopieeren ?
<JanC> in sommige gevallen kan een LL scheduler zelfs trager zijn  ;)
<SCHAAP137> Leo___, zie je 'm ook staan als je typt: lsusb
<SCHAAP137> ?
<Leo___> ga even kijken
<JanC> lsusb zegt niks over driver support, kernel messages eventueel wel
<Leo___> met lsusb zie ik het niet
<Leo___> althans, niet bij name
<JanC> kan je de uitvoer van lsusb & dmesg ergens op een "pastebin" plakken?
<JanC> zie je iets over "MUSONIK" in lsusb?
<Leo___> ja
<JanC> dat is de fabrikant van de chip in je geluidskaart blijkbaar
<Leo___> hoe moet dat ?
<Leo___> zie het al
<Leo___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10927706/
<JanC> ik zie voorlopig nergens een oplossing om die te gebruiken
<Leo___> jammer
<Leo___> Heeft dhr. SCHAAP137 nog een idee ?
<JanC> dmesg zegt enkel dat het dat specifieke USB-apparaat ziet, maar laadt geen drivers
<SCHAAP137> hmm, dat zou lastig worden
<Leo___> Het is zo jammer omdat Ubuntu Studio mooie programma
<Leo___> s heeft
<Leo___> voor recording , midi etc.
<JanC> en op forums & mailing lists zie ik enkel vragen van mensen met dezelfde audio device zonder oplossingen...  :-(
<Leo___> ja
<SCHAAP137> je ziet verschillende meldingen daar
<Leo___> heb het ook al gezien
<SCHAAP137> die USB kabel is wel goed toch?
<Leo___> hoopte iemand op dit forum te treffen met een oplossing
<SCHAAP137> zit 'ie via een hub aangesloten?
<Leo___> absoluut.
<Leo___> aangesloten via een hub
<Leo___> omdat ik bang was dat USB 2 problemen zou geven
<JanC> Leo___: blijkbaar werkt die onder recente Windows ook niet stabiel...  :-/
<Leo___> Dat is mij wel gelukt
<SCHAAP137> probeer eens direct op je USB controller, zonder hub ertussen?
<Leo___> maar het is een heel gedoe
<Leo___> windows 8.01 werkt niet goed
<Leo___> maar wel windows 7.0
<JanC> recente Windows 64-bits blijkbaar
<Leo___> zou er een oplossing komen in Ubuntu ?
<JanC> althans, daar zijn/waren vorig jaar veel klachten over  :)
<SCHAAP137> ziet toch wel een paar merkwaardige meldingen in die dmesg
<SCHAAP137> [ 1750.834864] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, device number 4
<SCHAAP137> [ 1750.834870] usb 1-4.4: USB disconnect, device number 5
<SCHAAP137> [ 1750.915393] usb 1-4.7: USB disconnect, device number 6
<SCHAAP137> die disconnects, en die error -110's
<JanC> SCHAAP137: mogelijk gewoon heringeplugd?
<Leo___> kan hem even zonder usb hub proberen
<SCHAAP137> ah ja, makes sense JanC
<SCHAAP137> hm, ziet er somber uit Leo___ : http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-user/2010-September/072548.html
<Leo___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10927786/ zonder usb hub
<SCHAAP137> dacht al dat het zoiets zou zijn
<SCHAAP137> wrsch verbindt ie op USB 2.0, maar daar is die proprietaire driver voor nodig
<SCHAAP137> en heeft ie geen class-compliant 1.0/1.1 modus
<Leo___> is dit een driver probleem of usb probleem
<JanC> driver-probleem
<SCHAAP137> een driver probleem, of beter omschreven, een fabrikanten-probleem
<SCHAAP137> in de zin dat ze geen code vrijgeven om het op andere platforms (anders dan windows of OSX) aan te gang te krijgen
<Leo___> snap het en het bedrijf bestaat volgens mij niet meer
<Leo___> of is onder andere naam verder gegaan
<Leo___> eigenlijk heb ik dan die audio interface voor niets aangeschaft
<SCHAAP137> dat is een vervelende constatering
<JanC> SCHAAP137: USB Audio class-compliant heeft geen zin voor een pro audio device, lijkt me?
<SCHAAP137> mijn M-Audio Fasttrack Pro heeft wel een 1.1 class-compliant modus
<JanC> met sterk verminderde mogelijkheden dan?
<SCHAAP137> ach ja, wat heet Pro Audio, het gaat uiteindelijk om latencies, kwaliteit vd componenten, en het aantal en type aansluitingen
<Leo___> werkt die wel in ubuntu studio ?
<SCHAAP137> deze wel ja
<Leo___> dus dan kan ik beter die aanschaffen ?
<SCHAAP137> is ook de reden dat ik deze destijds had gehaald, wetende dat 'ie zowat overal op zou werken
<SCHAAP137> ja, maar vraag me af of je deze nog zult vinden
<SCHAAP137> wordt niet meer nieuw gemaakt iig
<SCHAAP137> de support is ook overgeheveld van M-Audio naar AVID voor dit model
<JanC> M-Audio heeft wel nog ondersteunde kaarten vziw
<JanC> ?
<SCHAAP137> ja dat sowieso, maar dit is er dus eentje die niet meer onderdeel is van M-Audio, maar van AVID
<Leo___> Ik wil namelijk mijn midicomposer aansluiten op mijn pc
<SCHAAP137> wrsch een onderdeel dat is verkocht
<Leo___> kon vroeger nog met win98
<Leo___> maar niet meer in xp, win7 en win 8
<JanC> Win98 = DOS  :)
<Leo___> dus dacht, ik koop een midi audio interface en dan lukt het wel, maar nee
<JanC> en er zijn zat kaarten die MIDI ondersteunen
<Leo___> ja, maar het gaat ook nog eens om ondersteuning in ubuntu studio
<JanC> beste wat je kan doen is vragen in een kanaal zoals #ubuntu-studio of een ander linux audio chatkanaal
<Leo___> ga dat proberen, bedankt voor jullie tijd en moeite
<JanC> als iedereen daar zegt "product X werkt goed" zal het ook wel zo zijn  :)
<JanC> misschien heeft Ubuntu Studio zelfs een wiki met aangeraden toestellen of zo
<JanC> vb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/SupportedHardware#USB
<JanC> en misschien http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/hw/start
<pjotter> Iets wat ik me al jaren afvraag: Kun je de audio van een bepaalde applicatie ook afsplitsen van de rest van de audio en die via een aparte uitgang naar een versterker laten gaan? Moet je dan een extra geluidskaart installeren ofzo? Of werkt dat niet?
<SCHAAP137> dat is een softwarematig proces pjotter
<pjotter> Ok! En is dat te doen me 1 geluidskaart?
<SCHAAP137> het is het besturingssysteem dat de stromen audio van de verschillende applicaties samenbrengt tot 1 of meerdere samengestelde stromen, die dan naar een output gaan
<SCHAAP137> ja, dat kan gewoon, in theoretisch opzicht
<SCHAAP137> maar, om zoiets achteraf eruit te filteren of splitsen, dat kan niet
<SCHAAP137> althans, niet op een goed functionerende manier
<pjotter> Ik luister vaak naar diverse webradio's terwijl ik ook de computer gebruik voor andere dingen. Ik zou graag die webradio naar een paar externe speakers willen sturen terwijl de rest van de audio gewoon via mijn monitorspeakers gaat.
<SCHAAP137> en zeker niet realtime
<SCHAAP137> met 1 geluidskaart, in de huidige Ubuntu versie, pjotter?
<pjotter> Bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> pjotter: hoe zijn je monitorspeakers aangesloten?
<pjotter> Die is aangesloten op een zwarte speaker-out uitgang aan de achterkant van de computer
<pjotter> Ik gebruik een andere (een groene) waar ik een set externe speaker heb aangesloten
<SCHAAP137> met JACK en een beetje creatief routeren naar verschillende outputs zou het wel moeten kunnen
<JanC> met PulseAudio kan dat ook
<SCHAAP137> true, of met beiden tegelijk
<JanC> zelfs met ALSA en wat prutsen
<pjotter> JanC: Ik gebruik hier Xubuntu. gebruikt die ook Pulseaudio?
<JanC> pjotter: zou ik ik zelf ook moeten opzoeken, maar normaal kan je dat gewoon in je proceslijst zien?
<JanC> zeker als je onlangs audio afgespeeld hebt
<pjotter> Yep, ik zie pulseaudio ertussen
<pjotter> (moet even de kleine verzorgen... :S)
<SCHAAP137> ik ben ff een hapje eten
<SCHAAP137> laters
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Noppie> middag. ik heb sinds vanmiddag een update van libre office gedaan. en sinds dien minder icoontjes op het buroblad. Tevens is de menubalk boven verdwenen
<Noppie> heb nu wel weer icoontje voor firefox en thunderbird op het buroblad weten te krijgen. ook geen klok ect op het buroblad. wat kan ik hier aan doen? alvast bedankt voor de antwoorden. Noppie.
<Noppie> heb een libre office update gdaan vanmiddag. nu na het opstarten minder icoontjes en geen werkbalk boven in. heb wel weer firefox en thunderbird gevonden. wat is er mis gegaan? Heb software update gedaan maar geeft aan dat er geen updates meer zijn. Greetz, Noppie.
<trijntje> Noppie: welke versie gebruik je?
<Noppie> lts15.04 volgens mij. maar ik bv dit venster via firefox ook niet minimalisren om te zien welke het is. erg vreemd.
<Noppie> want als ik nu dit sluit ben ik de chat weer kwijt.
<trijntje> 15.04 is geen lts, 14.04 is de lts. 15.04 is pas een paar dagen uit
<Noppie> okay dan is het dus de 14.04. sorry voor dat.
<Noppie> kan dus ook niet normaal ubuntu afsluiten. ja de harde, lees stroom eraf.
<trijntje> dat is een slecht plan, dan kan het bestandssysteem corrupt raken. Je kan altijd met de volgende toetsen-combinatie afsluiten
<trijntje> alt + SysRq/Print screen + (na elkaar) r e i s u b
<trijntje> Reboot Even If System is Utterly Broken ;)
<Noppie> ok. is het handig om 15.04 te downloaden en er overheen te zetten
<trijntje> mwah, niet echt, dan moet je elke 6 maanden upgraden naar de nieuwste versie
<trijntje> je kan dan beter 14.04 opnieuw installeren als je dat wilt, of proberen het probleem te repareren natuurlijk
<Noppie> Goed ga ik dat niet doen. dus afsluiten met alleen het buroblad, en dan de toestencombinatie gebruiken.
<Noppie> als ik 14.04 opnieuw ga instaleren, hoe zit het dat met mn thunderbird. behoud ik de e-mails of is alles weg.
<JanC> heb je al herstart en blijft het dan zo?
<JanC> welke "LibreOffice update" was dat?
<trijntje> Noppie: je moet natuurlijk wel een backup maken van al je bestanden als je opnieuw gaat installeren
<trijntje> maar het is vast op te lossen, er zijn hier hele slimme mensen ;)
<Noppie> ja ik heb net de belangrijkste bestanden op een externe harde schijf gezet. bedankt voor je hulp zo ver. wardeer het zeer.
<trijntje> Noppie: als je een backup hebt is installeren waarschijnlijk het snelste
<trijntje> je emails zouden in de map .mozilla moeten staan, of .thunderbird Dit zijn verborgen mappen die je met ctrl + H zichtbaar kunt maken
<Noppie> okay tx.
<trijntje> in ubuntu staan alle instellingen van programma's in principe altijd als verborgen mappen in je persoonlijke map. Dus als je al die mappen meneemt heb je alles zo terug gezet
<trijntje> dan hoef je ook niks opnieuw in te stellen
<Noppie> ok. zal de mappen op mn ext schijf zetten. ik sluit nu hier af. is de chat wel weer weg, maar moet toch wat.
<Noppie> ga eerst ff eten. zie straks wel of er meer oplossingen zijn.
<Noppie> heb nu mn gsm bij staan. kan deze pagina uit.
<Noppie_> Heb net de verborgen bestanden op de ext gezet. Nu maar opnieuw instaleren. Of uend anders miet een oplossing heeben.
<Noppie_> Heb net zelfs reisub gedaan maar daar reageerd dr pc niet op.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-30
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Sling> mogge
<lordievader> o/
<Aw4k3ning> -ssl 6697 irc.anonops.org
<mandje> he lekker! nieuwe kernel.
<mandje> 3.2.0.82.96
<lordievader> Pff, 3.2 :P
<Sling> 4.0 is where it's at :p
<lordievader> Ik heb hem ;)
<lordievader> Kan zelfs upgraden naar 4.0.1 als ik daar zin in heb.
<mandje> zal komen omdat ik op 12.04 zit?
<lordievader> Ja.
<Sling> 14.04 zit ook nog op 3.13.0-49 hoor ;)
<Sling> maargoed, je kan altijd een custom kernel van kernel.org oid pakken als je wil
<Sling> of github tegenwoordig
<lordievader> Alleen wordt dat door Ubuntu niet ondersteund. De kernel ppa wordt al enigzins moeilijk over gedaan.
<Sling> nee magoed, als je eigen kernels gaat compilen dan is dat ook wel redelijk logisch
<Sling> dan heb je vaak ook niet zoveel support nodig
<mandje> windows in virtualbox draait zomaar 103% cpu en dan is er maar beetje activiteit in windows. doet kvm/qemu dat veel beter?
<CyberGabber> mandje: Is windows misschien bezig met updates ophalen oid? of heb je daarop toevallig ook een viruscanner draaien oid. Is het een vers geinstalleerde windows, kan er allemaal mee te maken hebben
<mandje> nee de vraag gaat over de vergelijking tussen virtualbox en kvm/qemu in de hoeveelheid overhead die het virtualiseren nodig heeft.
<OerHeks> KVM is sneller, minder geheugen, etc http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1404_kvmbox&num=2
<OerHeks> niet alleen voor windows.
<mandje> tnx OerHeks
<mandje> interessant artikel. geloof dat ik het al es eerder onder ogen heb gehad. maar echt duidelijk wordt het me niet. d.w.z. of je met beduidend minder dan 100% cpu (volgens mij betekent dat 1 volledig blazende cpu kern. ik kom ook wel 400% cpu tegen nl.), windows onder ubuntu kan virtualiseren op een i5 mobile.
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, ligt dat aan de specs van je cpu / memory?
<mandje> dus dat zal installeren worden om het wiel zelf opnieuw uit te vinden. en ik heb vooraf virtualbox kvm/qemu geprobeerd en het lukte me toen niet. vandaar VB gepakt omdat dat ook dummies altijd lukt.
<mandje> 16GB memory. ik heb de windows VM 4 GB gegeven.
<OerHeks> teveel man
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> doe eens 2 gb?
<mandje> intel i5 2410m 2.30 Ghz
<mandje> zou de hoeveelheid geheugen dan in de cpu belasting schelen?
<OerHeks> het lijkt me een goeie test. als 4 gb teveel is, hilarisch
<mandje> met 2GB gaat ie naar 120/140% cpu. dus nee.
<OerHeks> ow oke
<OerHeks> jammer, zou wel grappig zijn.
<Sling> mandje: heb je in de bios je virtualisatie extensions wel aanstaan van de cpu?
<Sling> vt-d vt-x etc
<mandje> volgens mij wel. kan je dat nazien terwijl ubuntu draait?
<OerHeks> virtualbox zou zeuren, als je het had maar niet ingeschakeld hebt.
<Sling> grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
<Sling> daar zou vmx of svm tussen moeten staan
<mandje> ja staat er tussen. en VB runtime attributes geeft ook ook vt-x enabled aan.
<mandje> tja. het is maar de vraag of het met kvm/qemu beter zou zijn. maar ik wil het wel proberen. ook omdat kvm/qemu eigenlijk mn voorkeur had. alleen het lukte me niet om een VM te bouwen. zijn daar handleidingen voor?
<mandje> ik dacht dat ik met de virtio drivers reeds strande.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-01
<lordievader> mandje: Windows draait hier goed genoeg onder Qemu om Lightroom naar behoren te draaien.
<mandje> tnx lordievader. Lightroom ken ik niet. Maar hoeveel cpu pakt de VM dan zo'n beetje?
<lordievader> Nooit naar gekeken.
<lordievader> Wacht even.
<mandje> maar je gruwt altijd hardop over VB dus je zal in de vergelijking met KVM wel je ervaring hebben opgedaan. :)
<lordievader> Ja, VB is traag.
<lordievader> En ook vervelend, met kvm heb je eigenlijk alle linux tools voorhanden.
<mandje> wat ik lees is dat qua graphics VB voordeel heeft. als je 3D enzo wilt hebben.
<mandje> maar graphics boeien me niet.
<lordievader> QXL is best prima.
<lordievader> Nu nog even wachten om Windows ~idle te krijgen.
<lordievader> Host cpu is ~90% idle.
<mandje> persoonlijk vind ik nog het voordeel van VB dat het klik klak klaar is. KVM kwam ik niet uit,
<lordievader> 1-2% guest time.
<mandje> maar goed, als het anderen lukt met KVM wil ik ook wel moeite doen.
<lordievader> mandje: Van mij hoeft het niet, als je tevreden bent met VB en het werkt gebruik je dat toch lekker?
<mandje> ok. dus als windows idle is cpu nihil. gekke is dat ik dat onder VB ook wel heb. maar als ik dan windows actief iets laat doen schiet ie naar rond 100%. alsof dat de standaard cpu is voor non-idle.
<mandje> ik ben niet tevreden met VB.
<mandje> als dat zo was zou je me er niet over horen. :)
<mandje> dan ga ik maar veel zoeken naar info over hoe je nou stap voor stap een KVM/Qemu VM opzet. of dat er mss een kant en klaar setup te kopieren is oid.
<lordievader> Virt-manager ;)
<mandje> ja die had ik al ontdekt.
<mandje> mss is de route van eerst een linux guest VM maken wel goed. omdat windows VM toch al wat 'gevorderd' is door die benodigde virtio drivers van redhat.
<lordievader> Er zitten wat haken en ogen aan de virt* drivers werkend krijgen, maar dat wil je wel. De ide/sata drivers zijn poeptraag.
<mandje> oh dus het werkt wel zonder? ik dacht dat de virtio drivers sowieso voorwaarde waren.  mmm..  prutsen en leren.
<Cruci> curl -v -k -X POST -u user:pass -F "file=@<FILE PATH/NAME WITH SPACES>" target.url
<Cruci> excuse me
<Cruci> Hoe upload ik een bestand met curl als er spaties in de naam/path zitten? Ik heb backslash als escape character geprobeerd en single quotes binnen dubbele quotes. voorbeeld commando: curl -v -k -X POST -u user:pass -F "file=@<FILE PATH/NAME WITH SPACES>" target.url
<lordievader> mandje: Zoals ik al zei de ide/sata drivers werken wel maar zijn poeptraag.
<mandje> ja.
 * mandje gaat maar es beginnen dan een KVM/Qemu te fabrieken met Elementary OS als guest. motiverende UI. 0 dollar betaald en toch kan je het downloaden. :)
<mandje> zijn er anderen die Opera for linux gebruiken? deze browser crashed bij mij om de haverklap de laatste tijd.
<Isaak> Hallo
<Isaak> hallo
<Isaak> hoi
<Isaak> sudo apt-get install uTorrent
<Isaak> hallo
<Hugo> Hallo
<lordievader> o/
<Guest7785> Ik heb een vraag
<lordievader> Shoot ;)
<Guest7785> how you can create desktop shortcuts in ubuntu ?
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee hoe dat tegenwoordig in Ubuntu gaat.
<Guest7785> ik wel. wil je dat weten?
<lordievader> Nope.
<Guest7785> okee
 * lordievader gebruikt geen Ubuntu of Unity ;)
 * Cruci o
<Guest7785> o. sorry :)
<Guest7785> maar als je geen ubuntu gebruikt, waarom zit je dat in de ubuntu-chatroom?
<lordievader> Omdat ik wel support kan leveren ;)
<Guest7785> ooo...
<Guest7785> okee
<Guest7785> hoe kan je dan een programma uit tar.gz installeren, weet je dat?
<lordievader> Zijn het sources? If so: uitpakken en compilen.
<Sling> met tar -zxf bestand.tar.gz kun je het uitpakken
<Sling> dan staat er meestal wel in een README of INSTALL bestand hoe verder te gaan
<Guest7785> dank je
<Guest7785> en hoe open je evolution mail/agenda in ubuntu 14.04, dat lukt me niet
<Sling> wat probeer je precies en wat gebeurt er
<Guest7785> ik open het startmenu (of hoe dat in ubuntu heet) en zoek het op. Het programma staat er niet
<lordievader> Is het geinstalleerd?
<Guest7785> even kijken...
<lordievader> dpkg -l|grep evolution
<Sling> Evolution zit niet meer in de standaard repositories geloof ik
<Sling> maar je kan het nog wel installeren:
<Sling> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fta/gnome3; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install evolution
<Guest7785> alleen de agenda
<lordievader> Sling: Hij zit nog in Trusty.
<Sling> oh
<Guest7785> de mail hoeft niet ik gebruik thunderbird
<Guest7785> wat is trusty?
<Sling> dus alleen de agenda?
<Guest7785> ja
<Sling> trustu is een andere naam voor 14.04
<Guest7785> okee
<Sling> trusty*
<Guest7785> ik kan dus niets in de agenda schrijven
<Guest7785> digitale agenda
<Sling> misschien dat je deze kunt proberen: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/projects/calendar/
<Sling> dan krijg je in thunderbird een agenda
<Guest7785> okee fijn!
<Guest7785> <3
<Guest7785> thema's installeren, ik weet hoe het moet: gnome-look, unity/gnome tweak tool etc, maar het lukt me niet
<Guest7785> dit is de laatste vraag van mij
<Sling> het kanaal is er voor vragen, dus maakt niet uit ;)
<Sling> ik ben alleen geen linux-desktop gebruiker dus geen idee hoe dat met themes precies werkt
<Guest7785> o jammer
<Guest7785> doei!
<Guest7785> dagdag
<Guest7785> houdoe
<qnhx2rbcgiu> hoi
<qnhx2rbcgiu> goedemorgen
<lordievader> qnhx2rbcgiu: Ongevraagd mensen pm is niet heel beleefd.
<lordievader> qnhx2rbcgiu: Kun je het in-channel houden?
<qnhx2rbcgiu> sorry
<lordievader> Zoals Sling al zei, lees de README.
<Sling> ah die heeft iedereen iets gestuurd oid, kreeg ook al ineens een query
<slangesis> hallo, wie kan mij helpen?
<lordievader> Pff.
<Foleor> ijjjj
<Foleor> ijjjjl
<Foleor> hallo allemaal
<Foleor> #join ubuntu-be
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-03
<Guest27223> ik heb computer  waar eerst windows 7 opstond  darana  heb ik windows 8.1 eropgezet en  ook windows 10  ,  vraag: kan ik op die Computer nog  UBUNTU installeren
<goudfazant3991> kan ik mijn iconen op mijn  buroblad ook verdelen??
<trijntje> ja
<goudfazant3991> hallo trijntje
<goudfazant3991> en hoe doe ik dat
<goudfazant3991> goede morgen
<trijntje> gewoon slepen
<goudfazant3991> dus als ik elke  icoon vast neem en sleep naar waar ik hem zetten wil >>dan kan dat
<goudfazant3991> ok
<trijntje> geen >>> aub
<goudfazant3991> wat ik ook zo vreemd vind bij instellingen >>als ik  wat in stel zoals ik het wil hebben gaat hij steeds terug naar zijn icoon stand
<trijntje> goudfazant3991: ik ga vanaf nu elk bericht negeren waar >>> in voorkomt. Gebruik gewoon . en , als interpunctie
<goudfazant3991> hij zou uiteindelijk eerst naar zijn instellingen stand terug moeten en dan als je niets meer te veranderen hebt dan pas naar zijn icoon stand
<goudfazant3991> hoezo ben je boos of zo
<goudfazant3991> het is van mijn kan maar een sugestie
<trijntje> eerder gefrustreerd, je bent al moeilijk genoeg te begrijpen zonder allerlei onzin tekens midden in je zinnen te plempen
<goudfazant3991> ok bedankt voor de tip
<goudfazant3991> baye
<Fermata> trijntje: goeie
<goudfazant3991> als ik wil slepen dan springen ze iedere keer terug
<goudfazant3991> hallo trijntje bent U er nog
<trijntje> dan zal je wat meer informatie moeten geven, want bij mij werkt het wel. Welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<goudfazant3991> nou ik pak hem vast  met de muis en sleep hem verder naar rechts en als ik hem dan los laat dan springt hij weer terug
<goudfazant3991> version 14.04.2
<trijntje> is dit de standaard versie van ubuntu of lubuntu/xubuntu?
<goudfazant3991> nee de standaard volgens mij
<trijntje> kan je beschrijven hoe de desktop er uit ziet zonder programma's open?
<goudfazant3991> ik heb gewoon van de website enkele maanden geleden die versie gedown load
<goudfazant3991> links staat de vertikaale kolom en het buroblad heb ik maar gewoon bordorood gehouden
<trijntje> ok, dus dan heb je inderdaad unity.
<trijntje> Waar vandaan probeer je het icoontje te slepen? Staat het wel op je bureaublad?
<goudfazant3991> als ik uit die vertikaalle kolom een icoon vast pak en hem naar recht sleep en hen ergens neer zet en weer los laat dan spring hij
<Sling> dat werkt niet idd
<Sling> waarom wil je dat doen?
<goudfazant3991> weer terug op zijn oude plaats naar links
<trijntje> aha, dan is jouw vraag 'hoe kan ik een icoontje op het bureaublad zetten', niet 'hoe kan ik een icoontje op het bureaublad verplaatsen'
<goudfazant3991> nou ik vind het voor mij een beetje gemakkelijker om het zo te doen dat ben ik al jaren gewent
<trijntje> maar als je je vraag niet goed formuleert krijg je het verkeerde antwoord
<goudfazant3991> ja zetten >> heeft geen nut want ze staan er al>> maar voor mij vind ik het fijner als ik de kan zetten waar ik het wil  >>> je pc zet je toch
<goudfazant3991> zoals je zelf het fijnste vind??
<Sling> goudfazant3991: de linkerbalk is niet je bureaublad
<Sling> dus die icoontjes staan nog niet op je bureaublad maar in je unity balk, zegmaar
<Sling> maar het is handiger om je icoontjes *daar* te zetten, dan kun je ze namelijk nog bedienen als je vensters open hebt staan
<goudfazant3991> ok Sling hoe wordt hij dan genoemd bij ubuntu
<goudfazant3991> ok dus in de unitybalk
<trijntje> hmm, het is wel heel dom hoe moeilijk het in unity is om programma's op het bureaublad te zetten
<trijntje> goudfazant3991: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1241972/comments/28
<trijntje> typ de twee commando's daar in de terminal, daarna heb je in je persoonlijke map een map met 'Applications', en daaruit kan je dan de programma's slepen
<Sling> het is expres zo moeilijk, omdat unity niet zo bedoeld is :)
<Sling> je start programmas
<Sling> via de balk, *of* via search
<trijntje> meh, dat is leuk en aardig, maar je weet dat veel mensen hun computer zo gebruiken, erg dom dat het nog niet gefixt is
<Sling> dan kun je beter een andere DM dan unity gebruiken
<Sling> het is niet de enige optie :)
<goudfazant3991> ja volgens mij is de een meer naar links handig en de ander meer naar rechts handig
<Sling> wat
<goudfazant3991> die unity
<Sling> 'meer naar links handig' geen idee wat je bedoelt
<goudfazant3991> ok laat zo maar
<trijntje> goudfazant3991: ik heb toch uitgelegd hoe je het moet doen?
<goudfazant3991> Sling vind U het leuk om je pc zo te zetten zoals je het zelf wilt en fijn vind>>> of zoals de programmeurs het maken << soms kan het natuurlijk niet anders
<Sling> goudfazant3991: linux heeft een heleboel verschillende window managers en desktop managers, Unity is er daar 1 van
<Sling> het werkt een beetje vergelijkbaar met OSX
<Sling> dat heeft ook 1 'balk' en verder start je alles heel eenvoudig met een zoekveldje
<Sling> ik gebruik zelf geen ubuntu als desktop omdat ik het daarvoor iets te onstabiel/rommelig vind
<Sling> heb een windows desktop waar ik inderdaad icoontjes op mn bureaublad heb staan, en een mac laptop waar ik op de OSX-manier werk
<goudfazant3991> even naar trijntje terug Sling>>> ik heb alles hier op geschreven trijntje ik ga straks even kijken op die site
<goudfazant3991> maar Sling je zegt het zelf al >>> iedereen zet zijn pc zo zoals hij het zelf fijn vind toch
<Sling> goudfazant3991: nee, wat ik probeer te zeggen is dat je niet Unity moet gebruiken als je niet op de unity-manier wil werken
<Sling> want dan moet je dus allemaal rare trucjes gaan toepassen
<Sling> dan kun je beter gewoon KDE of Gnome pakken
<goudfazant3991> maar wat vind je zo rommelig aan ubuntu ik kan er nog meer die met linux pupie en zo werken
<goudfazant3991> Gnome heb ik ook al er op gehad
<goudfazant3991> ik vind ubuntu het fijnste
<Sling> Gnome is een window manager, die oa. op Ubuntu kan draaien
<goudfazant3991> ja dat weet ikmaar ik werk nu voortaan met een satakabel dan kunnen er geen fouten meer ontstaan
<Sling> maar om je vraag te beantwoorden, ik wil een desktop die altijd werkt, en bij Ubuntu op de desktop ben je - vind ik - nog te veel tijd kwijt aan foutjes oplossen en rare hacks toepassen om dingen te laten werken
<Sling> wat heeft een s-ata kabel hiermee te maken?
<Sling> echt..
<goudfazant3991> je weet toch wel dat ik voorheen steeds problemen had met die loaders
<goudfazant3991> nu niet meer
<Sling> ja maar dat heeft niks te maken met een window manager
<goudfazant3991> nee datniet
<Sling> en wat had je dan, IDE kabels?
<goudfazant3991> ik heb 4 poorten voor sata en 4 voor raid
<Sling> 8 s-ata poorten, waarvan 4 voor raid dus :)
<goudfazant3991> als ik 2 sata kabels aansluit dan neemt de grup de loader weg van windows
<goudfazant3991> ja
<goudfazant3991> ik draai al 12 jaar met het zelfde moederboord
<goudfazant3991> maar ik ga nu een nieuwe in elkaar zetten met de i7 prosessor erin
<goudfazant3991> dus supersnel
<goudfazant3991> je heb ze van asus,msi, en gygabyte
<Sling> ja ik ben bekend met hardware :)
<goudfazant3991> ok
<goudfazant3991> Sling het schijn dat de grup van ubuntu sterker is dan de loader van windows daarom heb ik het zogedaan
<Sling> grub*
<Sling> en 'sterker' is onzin, je moet het gewoon goed instellen
<Sling> je hebt op de oude BIOS manier een MBR sector op de disk die in de bios als boot disk is ingesteld, waar je bootloader op staat
<goudfazant3991> ja je weet toch dat ik met twee Hd werk
<Sling> windows heeft een bootloader, linux heeft een bootloader (bv grub)
<Sling> dus welke er in die MBR staat, die start op
<goudfazant3991> elk gescheiden
<Sling> en op de nieuwe manier heb je UEFI partities waar je op een andere manier boot-opties kan plaatsen
<Sling> het is dus niet 'sterker' oid
<goudfazant3991> dit werk zo goed zonder problemen
<goudfazant3991> alleen moet ik wel telkens alles afzetten en dan overschakelen wanneer ik met het andere Os wil werken
<goudfazant3991> ondat ik maar met een kabel werk
<Sling> klinkt niet echt alsof het goed werkt als je steeds kabeltjes moet omdraaien :)
<Sling> maargoed
<Sling> hopelijk werkt je nieuwe pc beter
<goudfazant3991> sorry er was even iemand aan de deur
<goudfazant3991> trijntje ik ga even kijken op die site die je hebt opgegeven
<goudfazant3991> mensen bedank en nog een fijne dag
<goudfazant3991> baye
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<goudmandje> kan ik ook met een sata kabel m'n iconen verplaatsen zonder dat de grup weer onder de unity komt te zitten >>>> want ubuntu sterker is het niet?
<lordievader> goudmandje: Doe eens niet zo flauw.
<Fermata> Geinig, maar flauw ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-02
<NickieJ> Hoi Hoi.
<NickieJ> HOe zorg ik ervoor dat een shortcut applicatie op de desktop in volledig scherm wordt uitgevoerd?
<amezor_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER amezor_ hmzbljptqzvr
<JanC> NickieJ: welke toepassing?  sommige hebben daar een optie voor?
<NickieJ> Ik moest hier zelf een starter voor schrijven. Unicenta.
<NickieJ> Is daar een commando voor?
<OerHeks> gebruik in de starter bij de opdrachtregel --maximize of --full-screen
<OerHeks> om zelf een starter launcher te maken, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<NickieJ> OK. Ga ik nader onderzoeken. Dank.
<NickieJ> Het klinkt misschien als een dom blondje, maar ik kan die opdrachtregel niet vinden.
<NickieJ> Morgen weer een dag.
<NickieJ> Off to bed.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-03
<M_aD> als er iemand van het forumteam aanwezig is: wordt er nog wat gedaan met nomko die onder een andere naam op het forum wéér z'n permanente ban heeft weten omzeilen?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-05
<M_aD> goede morgen
<marinus> vrienden. ik heb geupdate naar 15.04 maar.... nu start mijn desktop niet. voorheen had ik 14.04 wie kan mij helpen
<marinus> er wordt om een inlog en ww gevraagd maar bij intypen helpt het niet
<marinus> misschien een bepaald opstart cm geven?
<Kebabfish> ga je naar het intypen weer terug naar het inlogscherm?
<Kebabfish> naar= na
<marinus> kom niet verder dan een zwart scherm met witte tekst die om inlog vraagt
<marinus> kan ik terug naar 14.04?
<Kebabfish> voor zover ik weet niet
<Kebabfish> behalve met een herinstallatie
<Kebabfish> maar je kan wel inloggen op dat scherm?
<Kebabfish> anders is dat misschien handig eerst even te doen
<marinus> probeer ww en naam ,. maar geeft aan dat het incorrect is. ? vreemd. weet maar 1 ww
<Kebabfish> denk goed om hoofdletters e.d.
<marinus> i know
<marinus> maar bij herinstallatie ben je alles kwijt?
<Kebabfish> normaal wel, tenzij /home op een andere partitie staat
<marinus> ne :-((
<Kebabfish> lukt het inloggen echt niet?
<Kebabfish> want dan is het misschien wel makkelijk te fixen
<marinus> nee
<Kebabfish> ik zal even rondkijken voor opties
<marinus> thx
<Kebabfish> want het komt er eigenlijk op neer dat je 14.04 weer wilt, en de /home partitie wilt behouden
<marinus> ja want daar staat alles op
<Kebabfish> sowieso is het handig, indien mogelijk een backup te maken
<marinus> ja het blond is verdwenen onder mijn grijs
<Kebabfish> haha, ik trap wellicht flink wat open deuren hier in
<marinus> mmm mag wel hahhaha
<Kebabfish> maar het is beter alles maar even na te lopen voordat ik adviezen ga geven :P
<Kebabfish> nou, goed nieuws
<marinus> echt??
<Kebabfish> er is een installatie optie (al sinds 8.04) waarbij documenten behouden blijven
<Kebabfish> alleen programma's niet, die moeten er opnieuw op worden gezet
<marinus> met de cd van 14.04?
<marinus> of
<Kebabfish> maar goed, ik zie dat die vooral over upgrades gaat van lager versie nummer naar hogere
<Kebabfish> dus ik ben benieuwd of dat ook de andere kant op telt
<marinus> documenten , daar  vallen ook foto s onder
<Kebabfish> alles in /home blijft behouden
<marinus> ok want alles staat op 1 schijf
<marinus> dus das makkelijk dan
<Kebabfish> 1 schijf kan natuurlijk meerdere partities hebben :P
<marinus> heb ik niet aangemaakt
<Kebabfish> ok, ik heb hier in ieder geval mijn informatie weg gehaald: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<Kebabfish> bij de opties zelf staat of alles netjes behouden blijft of niet
<marinus> wau zou het lukken?
<Kebabfish> ik heb dat zelf nooit zo geprobeerd
<Kebabfish> maar met geluk worden zelfs programma's waar mogelijk behouden
<marinus> ga proberen. dank je!!
<Kebabfish> ik ben benieuwd, hou ons op de hoogte :)
<M_aD> marinus, 15.04?
<Bram__> hoi ik ben bezig met het schrijven van een c file die een binary aan maakt ik heb een mooi voorbeld gevonden op het internet maar echter ondervind ik enkele problemen bij het compileren van de code.
<Bram__> het voorbeeld dat ik heb gebruikt is dit http://www.raspberry-projects.com/pi/programming-in-c/file-input-and-output/working-with-files
<Bram__> de include heb ik bij toegevoegd maar als ik deze code compileer via  gcc test2.c -Wall -Wextra -o test2 dan verkrijg ik volgende fouten
<Bram__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16242820/
<Bram__> Weet er iemand van jullie wat het probleem kan zijn?
<JanC> kan je de exacte code die je probeert te compileren ook op de pastebin zetten?
<Bram__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16243156/
<Bram__> ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat dit op een Raspberry Pi moet werken maar dat mag volgens mij niet veel uitmaken of wel?
<JanC> Bram__: volgens mij heb je een "int main()" nodig?
<JanC> Bram__: alles vanaf regel 8 inclusief moet tussen "int main() {" en "}"
<Bram__> aaaaa jha nu je het zegt dit ben ik inderdaad vergeten bedankt alvast!
<marinus> hoi iemand??
<marinus> keba??
<JanC> iemand is er niet
<marinus> hoi . vraagje
<marinus> ik heb een update gedaan naar 15.10
<marinus> nu wil ik 14.04 opnieuw instaleren. verwijder het alleen de updat?
<marinus> of ben ik al mijn bestanden kwijt
<JanC> hangt er van af (of je bijv. /home op een afzonderlijke disk of partitie hebt), maar voor de veiligheid sowieso best zorgen dat je backup hebt
<marinus> alles staat op 1 schijf
<marinus> ubuntu 15.10 inspirion-530 tty1  inspirion-530 login
<marinus> alleen deze tekst kreeg ik na update
<JanC> was die upgrade compleet?
<JanC> of onderbroken?
<marinus> heb het helemaal laten afronden. ga ervan uit vanwel
<marinus> jij denkt onderbroken
<Akub> Help Hoe to reiinstall sudo apt-get install gnome-icon-theme Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De statusinformatie wordt gelezen... Klaar De volgende NIEUWE pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worden:   gnome-icon-theme 0 opgewaardeerd, 1 nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 13 niet opgewaardeerd. 1 niet volledig geïnstalleerd of verwijderd. Er moeten 0 B/9630 kB aan archieven opgeha
<JanC> marinus: ik denk niks, dat is gewoon één mogelijke verklaring
<JanC> Akub: wat is het probleem daarmee?
<Akub> DAnk je wel Jan,  ik kopieer je een terminal deeltje
<Akub> gnome-icon-theme (3.12.0-1ubuntu3) ... dpkg-deb (subproces): element van het archief wordt gedecomprimeerd: fout van lzma: gecomprimeerde gegevens zijn beschadigd dpkg-deb: fout: subproces <decompressie> gaf een foutwaarde 2 terug dpkg: fout bij verwerken van archief /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-icon-theme_3.12.0-1ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):  kan uitgepakte gegevens voor './usr/share/icons/gnome/256x256/status/folder-drag-accept.pn
<M_aD> marinus, ik was bij 14.04 LTS gebleven en met de 16.04.1 LTS had ik een upgrade of clean install uitgevoerd. die tussenversies zoals 15.04 en 15.10 worden maar 9 maanden ondersteund
<Akub> Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus  LTS 64Bit
<JanC> marinus: heb je een backup van je data (die zou je sowieso altijd moeten hebben als je die niet kwijt wil ;) )? of kan je voldoende diskspace op een andere disk om backup te maken?
<M_aD> flikt ie het weer....
<M_aD> te laat JanC :)
<JanC> Akub: sudo apt-get clean
<JanC> en dan opnieuw proberen
<JanC> klinkt alsof je een beschadigd .deb bestand hebt
<Akub> Jan,  Gdebi peert dŕ steeds uit   instaaal -f werkt ook al niet
<Akub> Jan,  sudo apt-get clean blijft na verkrijgen passw. leeg
<Akub> Gdebi start niet op
<JanC> als het gedaan heeft kan je "sudo apt-get install gnome-icon-theme" opnieuw proberen
<JanC> waarom heb je Gdebi nodig?
<JanC> en/of "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Akub> in een vorig stadium kreeg ik in terminal een "advies" printer install d.m.v. Gdebi
<JanC> printer install?
<Akub> Canon LB 3000
<JanC> die werkt niet standaard in Ubuntu?
<Akub> Jan kijk hier s.v.p. nog eens naar                                                              sudo apt-get install gnome-icon-theme
<Akub> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De statusinformatie wordt gelezen... Klaar De volgende NIEUWE pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worden:   gnome-icon-theme 0 opgewaardeerd, 1 nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 13 niet opgewaardeerd. 1 niet volledig geïnstalleerd of verwijderd. Er moeten 9630 kB aan archieven opgehaald worden. Na deze bewerking zal er 15,8 MB extra schijfruimte g
<JanC> Akub: IRC chat stuurt maar max. 999 tekens per bericht door
<Akub> Jan wacht ff. s.v.p. ikmoet even de vlag strijken op het gebouw :)
<JanC> gebruik paste.ubuntu.com of zo voor langere uitvoer
<JanC> en misschien ook vertellen wat je precies probeert te doen en waar het fout gaat  :)
<JanC> want volgens mij missen wij een deel van het verhaal
<Akub> Jan dank je wel voor je geduld,     ik probeer via update beheer te up daten
<OerHeks> 13 niet opgewaardeerd, probeer eens apt-get dist-upgrade
<JanC> OerHeks: dat komt vanzelf wel goed normaal
<Akub_> ik wordt gevraagd te herstarten  Hoera,.......
<Akub_> Jan  volgens mij draait 't nu wel
<Akub> Jan  volgens mij draait 't nu wel,  dank je wel voor je excellente advies
<ichat> heeft er iemand ervaring met zram,
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-06
<JanC> ik heb het wel eens gebruikt, ja...
<remmelt> hallo, heeft iemand anders ook geluidsvolumeproblemen met 16.04?
<remmelt> of alleen drankproblemen? :)
<luc_> ik heb een zwart scherm als ik mijn pc met ubuntu opstart. vraagt een login. Wat moet ik nu beginnen?
<oldsk00l> wie heeft ubnutu 16.04
<oldsk00l> wie heeft ubnutu 16.04?
<oldsk00l> mensen nog pro and cons gevonden
<systeem> ubnutu?
<OerHeks> Alleen met een ATI kaart ben je afhankelijk van open drivers, voor de rest: prima
<JanC> nieuwe closed source OpenGL driver voor AMD/ATI graphics zou er later moeten bij komen
<JanC> geen idee wanneer
<OerHeks> en gogle-earth kan je niet installeren doordat er geen lsb-core is, maar wie mist dat nou?
<JanC> OerHeks: daar is wel een weg rond...
<oldsk00l> wat vonden jullie van 16.04
<oldsk00l> ?
<oldsk00l> *vonden is vinden
<oldsk00l> wat vinden jullie van 16.04
<JanC> werkt okee hier
<oldsk00l> cool cool
<oldsk00l> nog pro and cons ontdekt
<oldsk00l> hoe zit het met snapy dan ?
<oldsk00l> of is dat meer voor server genruik
<Sling> snapy?
<OerHeks> genruik snapy
<JanC> er zijn nog niet echt veel Snappy packages voor de desktop; lijkt me eerder nuttig voor Ubuntu Core voorlopig
<oldsk00l> oke :)
<oldsk00l> en werktr xbmc jarvis al ?
<JanC> maar er zouden er wel komen
<oldsk00l> toen ik keek werkte het nog niet
<JanC> geen idee wat dat is
<OerHeks> en op windows 10 sed, awk en grep gebruiken
<JanC> OerHeks: dat kon al eeuwen
<JanC> zelfs onder native Wind32/Win64
<JanC> Win32/Win64
<oldsk00l> ik bedoel xbmx jarvis
<JanC> oldsk00l: ik heb geen idee wie die Jarvis is
<Sling> je bedoelt de laatste Kodi versie?
<oldsk00l> of tyerwijl xbmc kpdie de opvloger er van zeg maar
<oldsk00l> jup
<Sling> misschien is het handiger om met je vingers te typen ;)
<Sling> (of in ieder geval even te lezen wat je hebt getypt voordat je op enter drukt)
<oldsk00l> hahaha
<oldsk00l> sorry
<oldsk00l> idd de laatste versie van xbmc
<Sling> xbmc is er dus niet meer, het heet nu kodi :)
<oldsk00l> sorry kodi dan
<JanC> Ubuntu 16.04 heeft kodi 15.2
<Sling> je kan altijd de PPA toevoegen voor de laatste versie
<Sling> zie ook http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux#Installing_a_development_build
<oldsk00l> dat had ik geprobeerd maar toen stond er dat ze nog problemen meet hadden
<OerHeks> Als ge weet dat hij Jarvis heet, weet ge er vast meer van
<oldsk00l> hahaha
<oldsk00l> ok
<Sling> tsjah, de versie die in de ubuntu repository zit die is getest en werkt, andere versies hebben mogelijk issues
<Sling> dat is het nadeel van de cutting-edge versies gebruiken
<oldsk00l> okd:P
<oldsk00l> ga gewoon proberen te installeren :p
<oldsk00l> nope werkt nogniet
<oldsk00l> toch terug naar de oude
<oldsk00l> :P
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-07
<MichaelTiebesl> hoi, iemand ervaring met het maken van een ppa?
<ubuntutrouble> Hallo, wie zou mij met een openvpn uitdaging kunnen helpen? Als ik met mijn laptop verbind met de openvpn, wat werkt dan kan ik wel internet pagina's over de vpn openen maar niet mijn locale netwerk bereiken. Hoe kan ik dat wel voor elkaar krijgen?
<lordievader> Bekijk ten eerste je routes.
<ubuntutrouble> Ik ben daar onervaren mee. Ik begrijp (ongeveer) wat het is maar hoe controleer ik het? Hoe maak ik een route tussen het vpn netwerk 10.8.0.x en het locale netwerk?
<lordievader> Ik zeg niet dat je gelijk een nieuwe route aan moet maken. Ik probeer je erop te wijzen dat je routing table je zou kunnen vertellen waarom je niet bij je lokale netwerk kunt.
<ubuntutrouble> Ok,
<ubuntutrouble> Er lopen 2 routes die te maken hebben met de vpn adapter: 10.8.0.0        10.8.0.2        255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 tun0 10.8.0.2        *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tun0
<ubuntutrouble> Wat zegt dit?
<lordievader> Zou je dat nog eens via pastebin willen delen, dit is niet te lezen zo.
<lordievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntutrouble> uiteraard, sorry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16285098/
<lordievader> Dat zijn de enige routes in je routing table?
<ubuntutrouble> Er zijn er nog meer maar die hebben met de eth0 interfaces te maken
<lordievader> Die zijn nog steeds belangrijk.
<ubuntutrouble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16285142/
<lordievader> Je vpn doet aan split tunneling? Alleen connecties naar 10.8.0.0/24 worden over de tunnel geleid?
<ubuntutrouble> Hier wordt het voor mij lastig. Ik begrijp niet goed hoe dit werkt
<lordievader> Wat probeer je te bereiken wat niet lukt?
<ubuntutrouble> Mijn einddoel is dat ik via de vpn verbinding op mijn laptop mijn samba share kan bereiken.
<ubuntutrouble> Wat al werkt is de verbinding op zichzelf maar nog niet de connectie naar het locale/server netwerk
<lordievader> En die samba share zit in het 10.8.0.0 subnet?
<ubuntutrouble> ehm. dat denk ik niet. Normaal bereik ik deze via 192.168.178.82
<lordievader> Ah, oke.
<lordievader> Kun je die host nog pingen als de tunnel up is?
<ubuntutrouble> nope
<lordievader> Kun je 192.168.178.1 nog pingen?
<ubuntutrouble> ook niet:-(
<lordievader> Waar komt de vpn eigenlijk op uit?
<lordievader> De samba share zelf?
<ubuntutrouble> Wat ik gedaan heb is mijn laptop aan mijn hotspot van mijn telefoon gehangen, via het router van ziggo, portforwarding naar .82 op de vpn poort
<ubuntutrouble> het uiteindelijke vpn komt uit op een subnet op de server(denk ik)
<ubuntutrouble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16285373/
<lordievader> De hotspot van je telefoon geeft een 192.168.178 ip adres uit? Klinkt als een ziggo ip namelijk...
<ubuntutrouble> nope, dat is een willekeurig ip adres op het internet;)
<lordievader> Also... ethernet naar je telefoon? Ik zie niet helemaal voor me hoe je dit aan het testen bent.
<ubuntutrouble> excuses voor de onduidelijkheid, het als volgt
<ubuntutrouble> Mijn laptop zit via een hotspot op het internet. dit kan dus overal ter wereld zijn
<lordievader> Precies.
<lordievader> Welk ip heeft jouw laptop?
<ubuntutrouble> 10.8.0.6 (via de openvpn verbinding)
<lordievader> Ja, maar als main.
<ubuntutrouble> 192.168.43.63 (zal wel van mijn telefoon zijn uitgedeeld)
<lordievader> Oke, prima. Waar komt die routing table van eerder dan vandaan?
<lordievader> By the by, gebruik liever 'ip r' ;)
<ubuntutrouble> die komt van de server
<lordievader> Ah. Wat is de output van 'ip r' vanaf je laptop? (Ik ga er hier vannuit dat deze Linux draait)
<ubuntutrouble> dat is windows (sorry:P)
<lordievader> Die heeft vast ook iets om een routing table weer te geven.
<ubuntutrouble> hmm, jij denkt misschien dat windows niet naar het juiste netwerk gaat?
<lordievader> Ik denk niks... Ik wil eerst alle details hebben.
<ubuntutrouble> route print blijkbaar, krijg een hoop output moment
<ubuntutrouble> paste.ubuntu.com/16285607
<lordievader> Lijkt erop dat het maar twee machines via de tunnel bereikbaar zijn, niet het gehele 10.0.8 subnet.
<lordievader> Is jouw samba share toevallig 10.0.8.4 of 10.0.8.7?
<ubuntutrouble> hoe kan ik dat checken?
<lordievader> Welk ip hebben ze aan de andere kant?
<ubuntutrouble> de laptop?
<lordievader> Nee, je samba share.
<ubuntutrouble> 192.168.178.82 of bedoel je iets anders? Normaliter bereik ik op die manier (in het lokale netwerk) de samba share
<lordievader> Nee, ik bedoel het ip die de share heeft van de tunnel.
<ubuntutrouble> sorry, het is mij niet helder. bedoel je via ifconfig? tun0
<lordievader> Ja, 'ip a s tun0' eigenlijk, ifconfig is deprecated ;)
<ubuntutrouble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16285828/ haha ooke
<lordievader> Kun je 10.0.8.1 pingen vanaf je laptop?
<ubuntutrouble> nope
<lordievader> Hmm, ik denk dat je dan je openvpn config wat moet aanpassen zodat ie de volledige 10.0.8.0/24 pushed.
<ubuntutrouble> maar het zou toch logischer zijn als ik 10.8.0.1 kan pingen?
<ubuntutrouble> dan krijg ik een ttl expired in transit
<ubuntutrouble> (8 en 0 verwisseld)
<lordievader> Oh, ja dat bedoel ik.
<lordievader> Hmm, ttl expired?
<lordievader> Wat krijg je als je een traceroute naar 10.8.0.1 lanceert?
<ubuntutrouble> even het windows commando ervoor opzoeken
<ubuntutrouble> grappig, hij blijft hangen tussen de ipadressen 10.36.147 .44 en .42
<lordievader> Kun je de ttl specificeren in de openvpn config?
<ubuntutrouble> geen idee waar dat het ip van is. misschien van de provider ofzo
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk.
<lordievader> Het lijkt erop alsof jou pakketen worden gedropt omdat de ttl te laag staat.
<ubuntutrouble> hoe stel ik dat in?
<ubuntutrouble> bingo
<ubuntutrouble> zat in de logs te kijken van het openvpn gui, blijken er wat errors te zijn m.b.t. het toevoegen van routing regels.
<ubuntutrouble> gui als adminitrator opgestart en kan nu wel 10.8.0.1 pingen
<ubuntutrouble> even samba testen:P
<ubuntutrouble> jup werkt haha, nie
<ubuntutrouble> nice
<ubuntutrouble> Wat stom zeg, windows weer
<ubuntutrouble> Mijn dank is groot, bedankt voor je hulp!
<lordievader> Geen probleem, mooi dat het werkt :)
<ubuntutrouble> Zekers
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-08
<remmelt> hallo, iemand verstand van het opslaan van alsamixer settings? gaat bij mij niet goed in 16.04
<remmelt> telkens wanneer ik opstart moet ik het speakervolume regelen in alsamixer. waarom worden de settings niet opgeslagen?
<Bram__> Hoi is er nog iemand in de chat?
<Sling> Bram__: misschien!
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-01
<jeroen> oin #luap
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-04
<ziggy_> Goedenavond allemaal
<ziggy_> Ik wil graag een share aanmaken op mijn ubuntu server en deze moet benaderbaar zijn door een windows 10 pc. Moet ik hiervoor samba, cifs of wat anders voor doen?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-05
<BlackDex> ziggy_: samba == cifs :) Dat is wel de snelste manier denk ik. Een andere optie zou owncloud/nextcloud installeren zijn en dan daar de webdav koppeling van gebruiken :)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-06
<Roelz21> kan iemand mij helpen met een ventilator probleem
<Roelz21> na het installeren van ubuntu
<Roelz21> kan iemand mij helpen met een ventilator probleem [22:15] <Roelz21> na het installeren van ubuntu
<SimonNL> nee lukt niet meer
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-07
<sarawara> goeie namiddag!
<sarawara> ik heb plots een probleem met mijn geluid op ubuntu 14.04
<sarawara> geen geluid
<sarawara> mogelijk is het sinds mijn speakers effe raar deden gisteren, een stekkertje was losgekomen
<sarawara> ik krijg nu geen geluid meer, niet op comp niet via speakers
<sarawara> heb alsadinges eraf gehaald en terug geinstaleerd, maar dat helpt niet
<SimonNL> sarawara: wel weer op de goede plek terug gestopt ?
<sarawara> SimonNL ik weet niet wat dat betekent (ben niet zo'n ubuntuwizzard)
<sarawara> ook ben ik mijn sound-settings kwijt nu
<SimonNL> sarawara: ik bedoelde het stekkertje weer op de juiste plek.
<sarawara> ah, maar het werkt ook niet zonder speakers, 't is de computer zelf die geen geluid meer geeft
<SimonNL> sarawara: even de gebruikers handleiding er op nazien.
<SimonNL> sarawara: laptop?
<sarawara> ja, een oude maar werkt nog (is eigenlijk maar gedeeltelijk oud want alles is al ooit vervangen geweest
<sarawara> en deze ubuntu versie heb ik al vrij lang 14.04 lts
<SimonNL> sarawara: je zal toch even e.a. moeten kontroleren in de geluids instellingen denk ik.
<SimonNL> sarawara: ik ben niet echt bekend met hoe e.a. gedaan moet worden in Ubuntu heb zelf linux mint.
<sarawara> ok, ik zoek nog maar wat verder
<SimonNL> sarawara: geluids instelling is dat bereikbaar via het geluids icoon op het panel
<sarawara> heb ik nu niet meer, ben nog eens opnieuw aan 't verwijderen en terug installeren, heb nu de documentatie gevonden
<sarawara> maar 't is nen hele boterham :)
<SimonNL> of twee?
<sarawara> SimonNL :D :D
<sarawara> maar helaas, 't heeft niet gebaat, heb deze pagina helemaal gevolgd (niet de experimentele dinges) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<sarawara> maar nog niks
<sarawara> pff blijkbaar was die pagina verouderd, ik ben blind ! (en nog steeds zonder geluid :( )
<SimonNL> instellingen controleren in systeem instelling, alsamixer
<SimonNL> alsamixer moet je dan opstarten in terminal
<SimonNL> http://imgur.com/a/yg6hg    heb je dit rechts onder op het panel?
<sarawara> nee die is verdwenen daarjuist, ik doe nog maar eens een update en nog eens hopen :)
<sarawara> helaas :( (en tijd voor bed, niet leuk nu ik zo dicht bij examens zit, zal maar denken nacht brengt raad)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-05-02
<Trax> hallo iedereen
<Trax> ik had een vraag maar weet niet goed waar ik deze kan stellen
<Trax> op mijn laptop heb ik ubuntu 18.04 staan, alles werkt perfect maar ik kan mijn belastingsaangifte niet digitaal ondertekenen
<Trax> ik heb wel adobe reader staan maar die vindt mijn identiteitskaartlezer niet
<Trax> met eid-viewer vindt hij wel mijn identiteitskaart, maar niet bij adobe reader
<Trax> ik heb al vanalles geprobeerd maar helaas het lukt me niet. het ligt ook niet aan de oudere versie van adobe reader want op windows werkt het wel met de 9.x versie van adobe reader
<SimonNL> Trax: digid geen optie ?
<SimonNL> Trax: sorry, ik veronderstelde dat je Nederlander bent
<Trax> ja nee gaat idd over belgische overheid
<Trax> sorry vergeten bij te vermelden
<Trax> ik zie op het forum dat er ook al vragen daarover gekomen zijn maar niemand weet een oplossing
<oerheks> werkt dat niet gewoon OOTB in firefox?
<Trax> OOTB ?
<oerheks> out-of-the-box
<Trax> out of the box
<oerheks> misschien dat JanC meer weet
<Trax> nee vroeger wel maar seder versie 28 niet meer
<Trax> of misschien moet ik nog eens proberen om FF 28 te installeren
<Trax> mijn gedacht is dat het gewoon een probleem van rechten is
<JanC> waarom adobe reader?
<Trax> dag jan, omdat adobe reader alleen maar die documenten kan lezen
<Trax> de andere readers kunnen daar gelijk niet mee overweg
<JanC> ik heb dit jaar m'n belastingaangifte nog niet gedaan, maar vorige jaren had je helemaal geen adobe reader nodig, toch?
<Trax> met welk progie doe je dit dan?
<JanC> gewoon op de website?
<Trax> voor bedrijven met die op het einde een pdf digitaal ondertekenen
<JanC> oh, dat zou kunnen
<JanC> geen idee dan
<JanC> snap niet goed waarom ze dat niet ook gewoon op de website doen...
<Trax> onder windows met adobe reader 9.x werkt het wel direct, dus het kan niet aan de oude versie van adobe reader liggen
<Trax> wel op de website maar je moet dan die op de website gegenereerde documenten nog digitaal ondertekenen
<JanC> ja, ik bedoel waarom ze dat niet ook laten onderteken op de website
<JanC> kan je hen niet gewoon vertellen dat je geen Windows hebt?  :P
<Trax> de FOD doet altijd moeilijk
<JanC> stuur de FOD een factuur voor je Windows-licentie  :P
<Trax> ja en dat ik dan geen belastingen dien te betalen :-)
<Trax> via virtual box (met windows) werkt het wel
<Trax> moraal van het verhaal, niemand weet een oplossing, FOD niet, forum niet, chat niet
<Trax> zo zijn er toch nog wel enkele dingen die beter kunnen in linux
<oerheks> :-(
<sebatron> dus je hoeft geen belasting te betalen ;-)
<JanC> dat is niet de fout van "linux" hé
<Trax> ja ik zal het zeggen tegen de belastingen
<Trax> niet de fout van linux? ja en nee, linux wordt niet genoeg ondersteund
<JanC> waar haal je die adobe reader vandaan trouwens?
<Trax> van m'n server, ik heb deze nog staan van vroeger
<JanC> volgens mij heeft Adobe geen Reader voor linux meer, toch?
<Trax> kan wel zijn, maar adobe reader 9.5 voor linux werkt nog altijd
<Trax> en kan alle pdf's ook perfect openen, wat van de andere pdf readers niet gezegd kan worden
<JanC> ik betwijfel of Adobe Reader all PDFs correct kan openen
<JanC> (vb. moderne prepress PDFs)
<Trax> kan maar wel die van de FOD financiën
<Trax> nu ja als er een ander programma zou zijn dat ik mee kan werken is dat ook goed
<JanC> Trax: Foxit Reader geprobeerd?
<JanC> https://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf-reader/
<Trax> met die foxit kan je daar digitaal mee ondertekenen?
<JanC> Trax: of LibreOffice http://vmiklos.hu/blog/pdf-sign.html
<JanC> Trax: volgens Foxit wel, maar ik heb het niet getest
<Trax> ik dacht libreoffice al geprobeerd te hebben daarvoor en dat deze ook deze pdf's niet kon lezen
<Trax> foxit zal ik morgen eens testen als ik terug op het bureel ben
<Trax> het is wel zo als ik een programma moet kopen om dit te kunnen ondertekenen kan ik zowel een windoze licentie kopen waar het zeker mee werkt. Als ik kan met de gratis versies kan werken zou dit ideaal zijn
<JanC> https://www.qoppa.com/pdfstudioviewer/ is misschien ook een optie die je kan testen
<JanC> wat open source is blijkbaar: https://sourceforge.net/projects/pdf-studio-viewer/
<Trax> Het zijn voorbeeld zulke documenten dat ik wil ondertekenen
<Trax> http://ccff02.minfin.fgov.be/clientdiagnose/
<JanC> al denk ik dat die misschien niet kan ondertekenen...
<JanC> (ik bedoel dat de gratis versie misschien niet kan ondertekenen)
<Trax> volgens de FOD kanhet vanaf adobe reader versie 8
<JanC> dat is niet erg nuttig als Adobe Reader niet (meer) bestaat voor Linux
<Trax> ja wel dus hé
<Trax> volgens de site van FOD kan je het ook met FF 3 tot 21 , maar ik weet dan wel niet of FF 21 ook werkt als er ook een recentere versie op staat
<JanC> je kan het starten met een ander profiel om problemen te vermijen, maar FF kan geen PDFs ondertekenen
<JanC> Adobe is gestopt met Adobe Reader in 2013...
<JanC> voor linux
<Trax> ja dat weet ik, maar ik moet die pdf's kunnen ondertekenen of het is geen linux
<JanC> http://opensignature.sourceforge.net/english.php misschien?
<Trax> ja heb ik ook al opgemerkt, maar nog niet getest
<Trax> enfin ik zal jullie laten, alvast bedankt voor de hulp
<JanC> mocht je iets vinden, laat dan weten  :)
<JanC> Trax: LibreOffice Draw kan die PDF ook niet openen?
<Trax> ik zal het morgen eens testen op het bureel, maar hier thuis heb ik windoze (kids hebben speciale windoze only software nodig)
<Trax> in windows lukt dit allesins niet
<Trax> op deze website kan je naar 'handtekening van pdf document' http://ccff02.minfin.fgov.be/clientdiagnose/
<Trax> daar kan je zo'n test bestand downloaden
<JanC> http://portablesigner.sourceforge.net/
<Trax> Ik zal morgen nog eens verder kijken, ik zal jullie moeten laten. Slopwel
<JanC> ik heb ook nog iemand anders gevraagd, misschien heb ik van hem ook antwoord dan...
#ubuntu-nl 2018-05-03
<Trax> Hallo iedereen
<Trax> JanC: ik heb alles geprobeerd om een pdf digitaal te ondertekenen en kwam aan volgend resultaat:
<Trax> Adobe reader 9.5: kan de pdf lezen maar niet ondertekenen, Master PDF leest de pdf maar ik weet niet goed hoe ik deze dan kan ondertekenen, LibreOffice Draw: Kan de pdf niet openen, Foxitreader: kan de pdf niet openen, Okular: kan de pdf niet openen, Oudere Firefox versie: kan niet installeren omdat hij bepaalde libs mist, Portable Signer: zoekt is van PKCS12 maar er staat alleen PKCS11 op het systeem, Adobe reader DC (via wine): wil
<Trax> Ooppa PDF: kan de pdf niet openen wegens een XFA bestand
<Trax> En document viewer leest de pdf in kwestie ook niet
<Trax> Misschien is er vandaag iemand die wel een oplossing weet, ik wil dus een pdf document van de FOD financiën van Belgie digitaal ondertekenen. In Windows lukt dit zonder problemen via Adobe Reader in combinatie met de eID reader, maar in Linux kan Adobe reader niet connecteren naar de eID reader
<Trax> Op volgende url kan u zo'n document vinden ter test: http://ccff02.minfin.fgov.be/clientdiagnose/ (daar dan kiezen voor 'handtekening van een pdf-document')
<Trax> JanC: je bent er niet zeker?
<JanC> momentje  :)
<Trax> ok no problem
<JanC> Trax: ik zag dat je ook zonder eID kan signeren, met een certificaat van CertiPost, GlobalSign of dergelijke
<JanC> misschien werkt dat makkelijker (vb. met die oude Adobe Reader)
<JanC> omdat je dan geen ondersteuning van het smartcard-gedeelte nodig hebt
<Trax> ja maar zou dit dan goed genoeg zijn voor de FOD financien?
<JanC> dat staat toch op die test-URL die je gaf?
<JanC> misschien eens navragen
<Trax> ja idd staat daar op
<JanC> volgens wat ik begrepen kan het ook programmatisch met de iText/iTextSharp Java/.NET libraries (maar geen idee hoe moeilijk het dan is om met de eID te koppelen, etc.)
<JanC> en dat is ook enkel nuttig voor programmeurs  :)
<Trax> en hoe kan ik dan zo'n certificaat van certipost of globalsign aanmaken?
<JanC> Trax: geen idee (CertiPost is iets van Bpost dacht ik?)
<Trax> het mag niet te moeilijk zijn, voor mij gaat dit nog maar enkele van de collega's zijn geen pro's hé
<JanC> mogelijk moet het ook het juiste type certificaat zijn etc.
<Trax> ik las ook op websites dat je kan uw handtekening inscannen en deze daar dan bijvoegen of op plakken in een pdf
<JanC> eens je het certificaat hebt is het gewoon een bestand dat je moet importeren in Adobe Reader of zo
<JanC> Trax: als dat aanvaardbaar is voor de FOD, dat is niet zo moeilijk  :)
<Trax> dat weet ik niet of ze dit aanvaarden
<JanC> ik vrees er voor (te makkelijk te vervalsen)
<Trax> ja dacht ik ook
<JanC> wouter zei ook dat er een website is van de EU is waar je die zou moeten kunnen signeren, maar die is stuk  ;)
<Trax> wouter? is dat Wouter Verhelst?
<JanC> (wouter is een Debian Developer, en de persoon die in onderaanneming voor de overheid de linux packages voor de eID software maakt)
<JanC> yep
<Trax> ja idd, die zal misschien wel een oplossing weten
<JanC> hij ging ook nog eens proberen te pushen bij de mensen van de overheid voor wie hij werkt voor een oplossing
<JanC> maar je weet hoe dat gaat; kan lang duren...  ;)
<JanC> maar hij wist momenteel dus ook geen (goede) oplossing
<Trax> jammer
<Trax> met windows in virtualbox gaat het wel, maar dan moet je een extra windows licentie hebben
<Trax> en die website van de eu waar je deze kan signeren die stuk is, wanneer zou deze weer online zijn?
<JanC> dit is z'n bugrapport: https://ec.europa.eu/cefdigital/tracker/projects/DSS/issues/DSS-1422?filter=allopenissues
<JanC> https://ec.europa.eu/cefdigital/DSS/webapp-demo/home
<JanC> geen idee wat de privacy-implicaties van die demo zijn
<JanC> maar je zou eens kunnen testen met dat demo-document van de FOD
<JanC> https://ec.europa.eu/cefdigital/DSS/webapp-demo/signature-standalone lijkt ook niet te werken...
<Trax> ik zal het voorlopig daarbij laten, het wil niet werken misschien komt er ook een oplossing.
<Trax> ooit
<JanC> wouter is (soms) op IRC in #debian-nl op OFTC
<Trax> enfin ik ga wat tv kijken, ok ik zal daar ook eens op kijken
<JanC> ik zou ook eens kijken of het met zo'n CertiPost (of gelijkaardig) certificaat kan (afhankelijk van hoeveel dat kost, uiteraard...)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-05-05
<TheEagerPadawan> O/
<TheEagerPadawan> Gisteren me ubuntu boxje geupdate van 17.10 naar 18.04
<TheEagerPadawan> nu het minder toffe aan deze update is dat het blijkbaar cryptsetup het niet zo leuk vindt
<TheEagerPadawan> tijdens het opstarten vraagt cryptsetup zoals gewoonlijk om een passwoord te geven om sda3_crypt te unlocken
<TheEagerPadawan> nu als ik doe wat het vraagt krijg ik  cryptsetup failed, bad password or optionscheck
<TheEagerPadawan> na het verwissen dat ik niet lompweg het verkeerde passwoord heb ingegeven check ik de error messages via de esc knop
<TheEagerPadawan> en krijgt ik deze hoop misserie:
<TheEagerPadawan> WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Failling back to device scanning
<TheEagerPadawan> volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found
<TheEagerPadawan> cannot process volume group ubuntu-vg
<TheEagerPadawan> achter een paar poging wordt ik in een shell gedropt, iemand een idee hoe ik deze misserie kan oplossen
<TheEagerPadawan> en ik hoop trouwens ook dat torvalds de developper die hier voor verantwoordelijk is de volle laag geeft
#ubuntu-nl 2019-04-29
<snamellit> Ik kwam hier vragen over dubbelklikken in Nautilus, dan bedacht ik iets en het is opgelost. Bedankt!
#ubuntu-nl 2020-04-29
<coconut> Iemand hier een goed nederlands bash boek tegengekomen? Liefst een met opdrachten die later uitgelegd worden ?
<JanC> coconut: bedoel je bash zelf, of wat je kan doen met bash + andere programma's op de opdrachtregel?
<coconut> JanC, eerst maar eens bash zelf denk ik ?
<coconut> ik ga strakkies denk een nieuwe laptop kopen, de Lenovo thinkpad x1 extreme. Iemand hier die zegt dat ik dat echt niet moet doen?
<JanC> met bash zelf kan je niet zo heel veel, al is het wel interessant om te weten hoe je die externe programma's aan elkaar kan rijgen e.d.
<coconut> JanC, als jij denkt dat dat beter is, best doe ik dat :)
<coconut> waarschijnlijk ken ik het verschil zelf niet zo namelijk
<JanC> ik weet eigenlijk niet wat momenteel een goed boek is, maar ik zie er wel een aantal op vb. bol.com
<JanC> in het Engels is er zeker veel meer (ook online)
<coconut> mja mijn Engels is niet zo goed... dus dat zal niet gaan denk
<coconut> denk dat ik gewoon binnenkort een boekenwinkel binnenloop hier in Leiden
<JanC> in een boekenwinkel kan je altijd eens eerst kijken idd.
<coconut> ga ik dat maar doen eerst
<JanC> en anders eens op online boekenwinkels kijken (daar staat ook commentaar misschien of een boek goed of slecht is)
<JanC> en eerder voor beginners of gevorderden, enz.
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal geeft je al een beetje uitleg
<coconut> ok
<coconut> *klik*
<JanC> maar veel is het niet  :)
<JanC> misschien dat straks iemand anders nog met een suggestie komt
<JanC> ik moet nu even naar de winkel eerst  :)
<coconut> ja thnx nog JanC!
<coconut> 3 tot 4 weken wachten op een laptop, is dat normaal eigenlijk?
<JanC> depends
<coconut> bah... daagjes tellen strakkies
<JanC> coconut: was het een standaardmodel of met opties?
<JanC> als je geheugen, processor, harde schijf, etc. kon kiezen, dan moeten ze die in feite nog in elkaar steken hé
<JanC> en dan opsturen uit China
<JanC> of zo
<waterkip> lo
<coconut> eigenlijk was ie standaard, enkel een Ethernet Dongle erbij
<coconut> RJ45
<coconut> ik hoop dat ik geen problemen krijg nu met corona ook in china
<JanC> ik zou echt geen laptop willen zonder ingebouwde ethernet...
<coconut> wifi 6 is toch snel tegenwoordig ?
<JanC> ethernet altijd betrouwbaarder (en ik wil wel eens WiFi zien waar je echt 1Gbit/s over haalt)
<coconut> Ik hoop echt dat de kwaliteit eraf straalt strakkies met die laptop
<coconut> klopt, allemaal cijfers die niet waargemaakt worden
<coconut> ik denk dat ik een keer een nighthawk ga halen en er openwrt op zet, maar voor nu voldoet mijn accesspoint van ubiquiti.
#ubuntu-nl 2020-05-01
<coconut> Kan iemand mij een voorstel maken voor een bash script die alle "apt install <packagenames>" van de laatste x zoveel lijnen van de history file verwijderd?
